# Looking for a buddy close in dates



## bfpsoon

As the title suggests, I'm still a newbie on these boards, and feel like a duck out of water. I'd really like to buddy up with someone close in dates to me, to share the highs and the lows with. As you probably know yourself being still relatively early in pregnancy you can't discuss it with family/friends yet. So I find I have no one to chat with...

Not sure if this is the right place for this thread, but hey ho! figured I'd put the word out, really would like to make some genuine friends with ladies in the same boat as me

so if you are around 4-5 weeks and due in May 2012, i'd really love to hear from you.

These boards can feel a bit intimidating if you're new and don't know anybody.

Look forward to finding some new friends :flower:


----------



## lylasmummy

I'll be your buddy if you want me :haha:


----------



## bfpsoon

Horay! my 1st Buddy :D welcome Lylasmummy :flower:

Can we just chat here do I have to start a Journal to be able to have conversations on.

( sorry if that's a stupid question, still trying to find my way around here)


----------



## lylasmummy

Here is fine hun, journals are pretty cool too tho, so its up to you, I want to start a journal but I dont really have enough to say :haha:

How you feeling so far? :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

Well if you want to start a Journal, then I can stalk you on your's lol
Don't worry I will fill pages with my ramblings so be warned hehe!

I'm Ok I guess, have the MS from hell, generally exhausted and tired
and petrified of losing the bubs. I just need to get through to next Tri and I'l be happy.

How's about you, How you feeling ?


----------



## babybeegurl

Im due the 1st of may so im happy to be anyones buddy. This is my first bubba too and im sheer terrified of losing my apple seed. Cant wait till im like a orange or something cus a apple seed seems so so tiny lol xxx


----------



## mrsrof

Hi!! I'm Rach and I'm 5+1 today, due date May 2nd 2012 :) First bubba but second pregancy, am terrified out of my wits at the moment, really will need some support getting through the first trimester!

Would love to buddy up with you lovely ladies :)


----------



## dumbo1976

Hey 
Can I join in too???

I got my :bfp: this morning and worked dates out that i'm due 09/05 roughly!!!

This will be baby number 3 but pregnancy number 5 and my first grandchild is due in feb!!!!

Congrats to all who have just got their :bfp: too

x x x


----------



## FayA

Hi everyone, I would like to join as well and get some genuine friendships going on, I feel like I comment on other threads trying to get some buddies and then it kind of leads to no-where lol.
I am due may 9th too, so we are all relatively close in dates : ) would love to share experiences and have a natter about things : ) so far all I have had is sore boobs, but yesterday I did have an overwhelming feeling of nausea in the morning, I'm hoping that was down to hunger though as I didn't think I would get m/s this early!! today i've been fine though so fx! lol I'm soooooo excited to tell my family though, we live away from them all and we'll be visiting in about 5 weeks, so should be a good time to tell them then, can't wait, they are all gonna be so excited! :D x


----------



## Leila Fae

Another one here! :hi:


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, can I join too?

This is my third pregnancy, I have a two year old daughter and had a miscarriage in July, I got this bfp without a period in between so I'm very cautiously excited.

I'm suffering from a bit of ms, very tired and very sore boobs! I'm so bloated I've just ordered a load of stretchy trousers so I can breathe again! 

Xx


----------



## MLS

Im almost out of the 1st tri (just a few days left here) but Ill still be your friend!! :flower: This is baby #2 so I know a few things about being pregnant! ;) Im due March 4 or 6th, not really sure as Ive been given both. :dohh:


----------



## mrsrof

MLS said:


> Im almost out of the 1st tri (just a few days left here) but Ill still be your friend!! :flower: This is baby #2 so I know a few things about being pregnant! ;) Im due March 4 or 6th, not really sure as Ive been given both. :dohh:

Go with the 5th :) in between the 2. Nice to have the experience with us :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

I'd love to join too pleeeease :flower:

Had :bfp: on Sunday and unsure of dates yet, but going on latest date I think I'm due around 14th May. Will know for definate in about 2-3 weeks after scan in EPAU :happydance:

We're hoping and praying that our little squishy sticks with us this time :)

The only symptoms I've got is a dull ache in my lower back and hips - making me walk like a geriatric :dohh:
My boobs are like a roadmap of veins and my sense of smell is heightened, and some smells that didn't bother me before are now making me gag.

Other than that we're on :cloud9:

I told my best friend, and we told my mum and nan last night and OH is planning on telling his parents today.
Everyone is excited for us and hoping its all fine, FXd. 
Will be telling my daughter at 10 weeks so she can come to the 12week scan, then go public afterwards.
I'm desperate to announce it officially to the world :blush:

Oooh and I've been window shopping for everything already, I'm driving my OH nuts :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## needspatience

I'm 5w, 1d! Due May 2nd.


----------



## bfpsoon

Ohhh wow!! This is Fantastic :D :happydance:

And there was me thinking no one would respond lol :dohh:

Ok Ladies I'm going to add you all as friends and add you to my Bump buddy list, we can all share this amazing journey together, as we are still relatively early in our pregnancies and have a long way to go. But come Spring we're all going to have our bundles of Joy in our arms.


So how are you all doing ? has it sunk in yet? I'm still amazed.

Any symptoms yet ? I have the morning sickness from Hell, and there's just not enough hours in the day for me to sleep. I keep finding myself patting my tummy already, Even though it's just a mixture of Bloat and pre pregnancy fatness lol.


----------



## bfpsoon

PrettyUnable said:


> Oooh and I've been window shopping for everything already, I'm driving my OH nuts :haha:
> 
> :hugs:


Lol I'm the same, already made a few purchases already ( naughty me) but they were in a rather good sale so it would of be a waste not to. I think I'll save the main purchases until after the 20 week scan.

Are you planning on finding out babies Gender at 20 wk scan ?

Me and My DH have decided to keep it a surprise, so Gender neutral and a massive shopping splurge once he/she is safely in this world :cloud9:


----------



## ems

Please can I join in too? The Dr has dated me to be due on May 1st. Im waiting for an early scan appointment as Im high risk of m/c due to being on meds for super high prolactin levels. Im trying to keep positive, we havnt got this far along without a big bleed so I pray this bean is sticky!


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi there!!! I'm looking for some buddies. I am due April 27th with my 2nd! I don't get to see my doc until 12weeks which really saddens me :( I don't remember waiting this long for my 1st. I purchased a doppler a couple days ago that's suppose to hear the heart beat at 8-10wks, I sure hope it does!!!! :)


----------



## Summer76

Can I join too? I'm 5+4 due very end of April/early May not sure of exact date yet! 

I'm fairly new on here to and would be great to share the experience with others :) As you say bfpsoon we have a long way to go! 

Def not sunk in properly for me yet, feeling a mixture of amazement, excitement and being very scared about the whole thing!

Not decided about finding out the gender yet, how about you?

:hugs:


----------



## ems

Im excited and scared too, I think its only natural. I cant wait until I have some confirmation that things are going well, then we will share the news with our families. In my mind we wont buy anything until after the 20 weeks scan, we havnt yet spoke about finding out the sex but Im happy either way, I will leave it up to the OH as this will be his first. Theres so much to think and get excited about but Im trying so hard to keep level headed for a few more weeks. I may implode! :D


----------



## bfpsoon

ems said:


> Please can I join in too? The Dr has dated me to be due on May 1st. Im waiting for an early scan appointment as Im high risk of m/c due to being on meds for super high prolactin levels. Im trying to keep positive, we havnt got this far along without a big bleed so I pray this bean is sticky!

Welcome aboard ems, they'l be no talk of Miscarriage on here, we are all going to have healthy babies at the end of this journey, Positivity!!
You're due a few days before me :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bfpsoon

AverysMommy said:


> Hi there!!! I'm looking for some buddies. I am due April 27th with my 2nd! I don't get to see my doc until 12weeks which really saddens me :( I don't remember waiting this long for my 1st. I purchased a doppler a couple days ago that's suppose to hear the heart beat at 8-10wks, I sure hope it does!!!! :)

welcome aboard hunni, It's horrible isn't it the wait, I think they should get us booked in a lot sooner and give us a scan.
Let us know what you think of the doppler, I might have to buy one of those :flower:


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi there!!! I'm looking for some buddies. I am due April 27th with my 2nd! I don't get to see my doc until 12weeks which really saddens me :( I don't remember waiting this long for my 1st. I purchased a doppler a couple days ago that's suppose to hear the heart beat at 8-10wks, I sure hope it does!!!! :)
> 
> welcome aboard hunni, It's horrible isn't it the wait, I think they should get us booked in a lot sooner and give us a scan.
> Let us know what you think of the doppler, I might have to buy one of those :flower:Click to expand...

Oh I will. You know I have to try it as soon as I get it :) I won't get disappointed if I don't hear anything tho. But I'm excited! I see so many ppl getting in for scans early and I am envious! My 1st appt isn't even a scan, I think we will listen for the heartbeat and such... oh the wait is agony! :)


----------



## bfpsoon

Summer76 said:


> Can I join too? I'm 5+4 due very end of April/early May not sure of exact date yet!
> 
> I'm fairly new on here to and would be great to share the experience with others :) As you say bfpsoon we have a long way to go!
> 
> Def not sunk in properly for me yet, feeling a mixture of amazement, excitement and being very scared about the whole thing!
> 
> Not decided about finding out the gender yet, how about you?
> 
> :hugs:

Horay another newbie, welcome aboard hunni, it's just so surreal isn't it. I have to pinch myself sometimes to check this is real, I'm also quite scared, I'll be a lot happier and relieved when I reach 2nd Tri

Don't want to know bubs gender, After all the changes our bodies are going through & still to go through I want a nice surprise at the end of it. :happydance:


----------



## PrettyUnable

It hasn't sunk in for me yet.. we're estatic but it keeps hitting me "I'm pregnant!!"
Then I do a little dance - yay lol :dance:

I'd loooooove to get a doppler, but would try and find abit of a bargain so it'll be ebay all the way for me :winkwink:

We aren't going to find out the sex, much to my OHs desperation to find out. I don't think it's right to find out and anyone who says, like my OH does, "Well to be prepared, to know what youre having" - You're having a baby!!! What more do you need to know :shrug: 

I can't wait to buy the first few basics and the pram!!! I've pretty much narrowed it down to two that I love and just have to go test them out and see if they'll fit in my car boot ( which I seriously doubt, I drive a KA :dohh: )

So glad to have bump buddies :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## bfpsoon

AverysMommy said:


> Oh I will. You know I have to try it as soon as I get it :) I won't get disappointed if I don't hear anything tho. But I'm excited! I see so many ppl getting in for scans early and I am envious! My 1st appt isn't even a scan, I think we will listen for the heartbeat and such... oh the wait is agony! :)

I have my 1st Doctors appointment next week, I doubt much will be discussed, he'l probably just refer me to the midwife. Scans here are at about 12 weeks I think, I'm going to bed the doctor to give me an early scan, because I had a MMC earlier this year & I'm also unsure about my dates, as my periods have been out of whack for a few months.

Here's hoping the next few months fly past for us, and we all make it to 2nd Tri, with beautiful growing bubbas :baby:


----------



## ems

bfpsoon said:


> ems said:
> 
> 
> Please can I join in too? The Dr has dated me to be due on May 1st. Im waiting for an early scan appointment as Im high risk of m/c due to being on meds for super high prolactin levels. Im trying to keep positive, we havnt got this far along without a big bleed so I pray this bean is sticky!
> 
> Welcome aboard ems, they'l be no talk of Miscarriage on here, we are all going to have healthy babies at the end of this journey, Positivity!!
> You're due a few days before me :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Im liking this, everything is going to go well for us all. Im so happy I finally have people to talk to, Im going bonkers by myself. Every now and again I remember and want to yelp but cant :yipee:


----------



## Marley12389

Hello everyone :) I am feeling about the same as you guys! I am due May 8th according to my doctor but I believe I am due May 6th


----------



## bfpsoon

PrettyUnable said:


> It hasn't sunk in for me yet.. we're estatic but it keeps hitting me "I'm pregnant!!"
> Then I do a little dance - yay lol :dance:
> 
> I'd loooooove to get a doppler, but would try and find abit of a bargain so it'll be ebay all the way for me :winkwink:
> 
> We aren't going to find out the sex, much to my OHs desperation to find out. I don't think it's right to find out and anyone who says, like my OH does, "Well to be prepared, to know what youre having" - You're having a baby!!! What more do you need to know :shrug:
> 
> I can't wait to buy the first few basics and the pram!!! I've pretty much narrowed it down to two that I love and just have to go test them out and see if they'll fit in my car boot ( which I seriously doubt, I drive a KA :dohh: )
> 
> So glad to have bump buddies :happydance: :hugs:

Uh huh!! I was thinking the same with regards to the doppler, it'l have to be an ebay purchase. pre warn me though won't you when you find one to bid on, so that I don't find myself bidding against you lol.

I think exactly the same as you, I'm so lucky to even be in this position and it doesn't bother me in the slightest what gender bubs is, as long as they are healthy.

I went pram window shopping the other day, and already found my travel system, I'm going for the Quinny Buzz, I love the design of them and they are super lightweight. Ohh KA, not much room in them I'm guessing lol
keep me updated on what you like/see
:happydance: Bump buddies, I felt so intimidated when I first joined here, I had been stalking for many months, but seemed like everyone knew one another, and newbies were generally ignored, but I plucked up the courage to join just as I got my BFP :happydance:


----------



## AverysMommy

So has anyone spilled the beans yet? I'm dying to scream it to the world, but we are waiting until my 1st appt at 12weeks. I did however tell my mom and sister.


----------



## bfpsoon

ems said:


> Im liking this, everything is going to go well for us all. Im so happy I finally have people to talk to, Im going bonkers by myself. Every now and again I remember and want to yelp but cant :yipee:


it's just so Taboo to discuss pregnancy 'Before the safe 12 week mark' I just want to announce it to everyone. ( All our family & friends knew we've been struggling to conceive for 2 yrs) so I know they'd be so happy for us. But DH is hesitant and doesn't want anyone to know :( So I'm with you on the going bonkers, I'm sitting on the biggest surprise ever and can't tell or talk to anyone about it. Very grateful to have found you wonderful ladies :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

Marley12389 said:


> Hello everyone :) I am feeling about the same as you guys! I am due May 8th according to my doctor but I believe I am due May 6th

welcome aboard Marley, ohh exciting your close in dates to me :happydance:

More the merrier :thumbup:


----------



## ems

I want to tell everyone too, mostly my MIL. She wants a grandchild SO badly, OH is an only child so we are her only hope. We are going to wait a little bit longer before telling her. Her birthday is around our 12 week mark and I know it would be the best ever gift to be able to take her to a scan but I really dont know if i can wait that long to share the news with her. Its so hard having a secret that I know will make someone other than us so happy. I cant wait to see her face, I know Im going to cry more than she will lol.


----------



## AverysMommy

ems said:


> I want to tell everyone too, mostly my MIL. She wants a grandchild SO badly, OH is an only child so we are her only hope. We are going to wait a little bit longer before telling her. Her birthday is around our 12 week mark and I know it would be the best ever gift to be able to take her to a scan but I really dont know if i can wait that long to share the news with her. Its so hard having a secret that I know will make someone other than us so happy. I cant wait to see her face, I know Im going to cry more than she will lol.

Awww that just gave me goose bumps!!!! :)


----------



## mrsrof

bfpsoon said:


> Ohhh wow!! This is Fantastic :D :happydance:
> 
> And there was me thinking no one would respond lol :dohh:
> 
> Ok Ladies I'm going to add you all as friends and add you to my Bump buddy list, we can all share this amazing journey together, as we are still relatively early in our pregnancies and have a long way to go. But come Spring we're all going to have our bundles of Joy in our arms.
> 
> 
> So how are you all doing ? has it sunk in yet? I'm still amazed.
> 
> Any symptoms yet ? I have the morning sickness from Hell, and there's just not enough hours in the day for me to sleep. I keep finding myself patting my tummy already, Even though it's just a mixture of Bloat and pre pregnancy fatness lol.

Pretty much only got constipation so far and boobs are just starting to get a bit tender. I'm also tired a lot!! Oh it's so exciting, and so good to have people to share this with xx


----------



## mrsrof

AverysMommy said:


> So has anyone spilled the beans yet? I'm dying to scream it to the world, but we are waiting until my 1st appt at 12weeks. I did however tell my mom and sister.

I've told my parents and 2 cousins who I am very close to (one of them made me buy some tests on saturday!) and my sister, although I didn't mean to tell her. 

Gonna keep it quiet from everyone else till at least after the 12 weeks this time.


----------



## Marley12389

bfpsoon said:


> Marley12389 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone :) I am feeling about the same as you guys! I am due May 8th according to my doctor but I believe I am due May 6th
> 
> welcome aboard Marley, ohh exciting your close in dates to me :happydance:
> 
> More the merrier :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am very excited to read all these posts! Everyone seems to be going through the same things I am! But I am not a good secret keeper and I told everyone, except my work place lol :hug:


----------



## bfpsoon

AverysMommy said:


> ems said:
> 
> 
> I want to tell everyone too, mostly my MIL. She wants a grandchild SO badly, OH is an only child so we are her only hope. We are going to wait a little bit longer before telling her. Her birthday is around our 12 week mark and I know it would be the best ever gift to be able to take her to a scan but I really dont know if i can wait that long to share the news with her. Its so hard having a secret that I know will make someone other than us so happy. I cant wait to see her face, I know Im going to cry more than she will lol.
> 
> Awww that just gave me goose bumps!!!! :)Click to expand...


Awww that's so lovely, unfortunately we aren't producing the 1st grandchild, our baby already has its place in the pecking order. This will be my parents 4th grandchild, and In-Laws 3rd grandchild, I know both sets of grandparents will be happy, but it's not the same as the 1st I'm guessing.

ems I don't know how you're going to be able to keep quiet for that long, I bet your ready to burst trying to keep that from her :happydance:


----------



## bfpsoon

Right, Time for me to go tackle some chores while I still have a little energy left, I shall return soon and hope to find lots of new posts with you all conversing with each other.

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

mrsrof said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> So has anyone spilled the beans yet? I'm dying to scream it to the world, but we are waiting until my 1st appt at 12weeks. I did however tell my mom and sister.
> 
> I've told my parents and 2 cousins who I am very close to (one of them made me buy some tests on saturday!) and my sister, although I didn't mean to tell her.
> 
> Gonna keep it quiet from everyone else till at least after the 12 weeks this time.Click to expand...

I thought keeping a secret like this would be exciting.. and it is... but it's so hard!!!!! Especially when you are so excited :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

We've told both sets of parents, my nan and my best friend... I'm desperate to shout it from the rooftops... but we've agreed noone else will know now. Going to tell my daughter Mia at 10 weeks, so she can be involved and come to the 12week scan. Then after the scan we'll go public :happydance:
I couldn't not tell anyone yet, kudos to any ladies who hold out to tell anyone until 12 weeks, you're stronger women than me :blush:


I will definately update with any bargains I find :thumbup:
And yeah I will let people know what I'm bidding for and on what on Ebay so we don't have BnB bidding wars :haha:

Exactly, as long as they are healthy then thats all you need. We are all so blessed to be pregnant :cloud9:

My favourite pram atm is the Petite Star Kurvi 4 Match Plus Travel System in Purple Berry or the Mothercare Spin but thats more pricey for less and hasn't had the best reviews. So I'm edging more for the Petite Star.. :happydance: I can't wait to buy the pram.
Yeah my OHs car is much bigger with a huge boot but it will still need to fit in my car so will be taking mine to go shopping for one to test out.

I'm so glad you joined and started this thread
I joined awhile ago now but I'm too gobby to not get involved, so I comment on loads of threads whether I'm welcome or not :haha:

Congrats on your :bfp: by the way... Congrats to all of us :happydance:


----------



## kwood

I'd like to join your little group. We found out we are expecting our first 8 days ago and due on the 2nd of May. 

Think I have all the symptoms going but my GP said it is a good sign so fx.

Only my husband and I know so far, going to wait till the 12 week scan in case the worst happens, plus it will be nice to show everyone the scan picture. 

This will be the 3rd grandchild for my MIL but the first for my parents (they will be soooo excited. My mom has been pestering us for years but last year even my dad said that we better get trying soon as he won't be around forever to spoil the little one rotten)

It will be nice to join a group with ladies that are due near me as we will be going through the same things together. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## tryin4baby

can i join?
im 4 weeks and 2 days. due may 8th-9th.
congratulations to everyone :happydance: :hug:


----------



## FayA

wow it's so nice to see so many people in the same position! :D I also won't be finding out the gender as I do think that it's nice to find out at the moment of birth to make it extra special, and it'll be nice to announce, it's a boy/girl to everyone else too when they're born. My husband really wants to know though before as he wants to be able to buy gender specific things, but they grow out of it all sooooo quickly when they are newborn so you'd have to buy more stuff when they are here anyway, and we figured that would be more exciting to shop after baby is here with him/her in the pram! :D

I haven't even started looking at prams! lol Wouldn't have the first clue to be honest, but I think I want a travel system that does the whole lot! lol I really don't know what my first purchase will be...but I think it'll also be around my 20wk point, when I have a bump and feel that it's acceptable to be shopping in baby shops! haha

So far only me and my husband know, and we will be telling some really close friends in a week or so just so we can talk to them about it as we are currently living away from all our families and friends from our home town (husbands in the forces) and we want to tell them face to face rather than on the phone, and we won't be visiting them until beg of oct so really need to tell someone! lol 

It will be my in-laws 3rd grandchild, but the other two are girls, so it would be a 1st for them if we have a boy, and it'll be my parents first grandchild, and everyone is going to be soooooo excited!! I feel the same though, i'm sitting on such a happy secret and I know it will just bring so much joy to everyone closest to us and I feel bad by keeping it from them, but it will be so much more personal to tell them face to face, and i'll be about 10 weeks then, so I won't feel so nervous about being so early to tell people. 

It doesn't seem real yet! I had to go and buy a digi test today just so I could actually see the words 'pregnant!' lol it won't feel real until more symptoms kick in and we go for a scan! really can't wait for that one!!! :D 

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months to us all :D yay for sticky beans! x


----------



## shmuck9681

Hi can i join too, i am due 6th may with my 2nd child my first is ds 2yo this was a au-naturale conception in TTC for 10 years my son was the result of our 2nd IVF-ICSI attempt in 2008 absolutly astounded to be here, but elated i had no clue until i got BFP just 3 days late then from there sore bbs nausea (which i never had first time round, sick once at 7 weeks with ds) and genrally tired, H & H 9 months to my bump buddies x


----------



## bfpsoon

Welcome aboard Kwood, tryin4baby, shmuck & anyone else I missed.

That's the best thing I guess about waiting until 12 weeks, you're a bit further a long, and already 1/3 of the way through, so it won't be as long a wait for our relatives/ friends then it is for us. I guess thats the only downside to testing so early, we have a lot longer to wait.

Anyone else have really bad cramping ? it's really been uncomfortable since a few days before I tested positive and hasn't gone away, I hope the next few months fly by. And Bring on the Bumps :happydance:


----------



## jellybean16

Hi fellow 4-5 weekers!! Would love to join your little group :)

I am 5 weeks today and would love to be able to chat with others at the same stage.  I have only told my best friend and won't be telling anybody else until December as like FayA my hubby is in the Forces and we have only just visited home so not due another visit for ages. I will hopefully have a nice bump to suprise everybody with at Christmas lol.

This is our first child. I am 26 and have been with other half for 10 years and married for 8 so think out families had given up hope!!

I have had sore boobies and lots of period type cramps (which can be very uncomfortable and worrying) so far and have had to go and buy a bigger bra already today as well!

Congratulations to everyone and I look forward to sharing our nine month journeys :)


----------



## FayA

woke up this morning and boobs are SORE!! lol they dn't appear to have grown much yet though so still fitting into my bra! lol Also experiencing soreness of the gums for the last week or so, which I forgot to mention earlier. Jellybean16, how can u wait til x-mas?? lol this 5 week wait is already killing me let alone waiting til x-mas! lol but i can understand how expensive it can be to go visiting family especially when like u say you've just been to visit x

edit - oh and by the way has anyone else been constantly looking back over their tests just to make sure the lines are still there haha!!


----------



## lylasmummy

Woo, I dont know how to send u a link, so Ive put the link n my siggy :thumbup:

Hope your well today, Im having a panic cos my digi still says 1-2 :cry:


----------



## bfpsoon

Welcome aboard Jellybean, and congratulations to you, and like Fay said, wow at waiting until December, I'm bursting already to tell people.

@ Fay, no haven't looked over tests but I'm going to save them and put them in a baby book, the digi I had to throw out because the battery is dead and no longer displays anything in the window. I'm very tempted to use my other digi and frer. Just to see a nice strong line now. But so far have resisted. I'm with you on the Boobage, mine are aching like hell and so heavy & bruised, they are also spilling over the top of my bra. So they've probably grown a bit.

Anyone else have a map of blue veins all over there boobs. Mine are covered as well as the areolas ( which have doubled in size)

Still getting a ton of creamy Cm, and my pee really makes me Gag, very concentrated and smelly ( no don't have a uti) 

@lylasmummy - I found your Journal and made my 1st post, I will be a regular visitor, just need to get a few more ladies onto it, so we can get some banter going

So how are all our Yummy Mummy's doing this fine morning ? :flower:


----------



## lylasmummy

Bugger waiting till December, I made a thread not long ago, about not wanting to tell my DH till 12 weeks, but I couldnt do it :haha:

The link to my journal is in my siggy ladies, pop on over, its a little boring at the mo, need ppl to stalk me, and ramble with me :flower:

@fayA my boobs are real sore too, been sleeping in my maternity bra that I had when preg with Lyla, feels so much better.

So where is everyone from? Im in (not so) sunny england 

Xx


----------



## lylasmummy

Ok, maybe is doesnt work, Its in pregnancy journals, "cooking Lyla a sibling"


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Welcome aboard Kwood, tryin4baby, shmuck & anyone else I missed.
> 
> That's the best thing I guess about waiting until 12 weeks, you're a bit further a long, and already 1/3 of the way through, so it won't be as long a wait for our relatives/ friends then it is for us. I guess thats the only downside to testing so early, we have a lot longer to wait.
> 
> Anyone else have really bad cramping ? it's really been uncomfortable since a few days before I tested positive and hasn't gone away, I hope the next few months fly by. And Bring on the Bumps :happydance:

I've been getting quite bad cramping - had it really horribly last night. Been told by the doctor that it's normal but it's still very worrying when it happens!


----------



## jellybean16

Hello everyone.

Still feeling pretty good today. Boods still sore but yesterday I got a full support bra from M & S with no underwiring and it has made so much difference.

I know December is sooooo long away but I really want to tell everybody in person and see their faces. We could go back at 3 months to tell everybody but then its added cost. I can't help thinking things like if we make the extra trip its going to cost at least £250 minimum and that could buy babys pram or towards babys nursery. 

Hi Lylasmummy. I'm in UK as well - gutted we haven't had a real summer this year lol x


----------



## PrettyUnable

I've got tender boobs, to touch and lie on, really bad lower back and hip ache and heightened sense of smell - making me gag over OHs aftershave, which I normally love!

My boobs are definately bigger already too - bloody typical. Anyone know anywhere that does decent maternity bras for relatively cheap? I don't want to spend a fortune if I'm not in it for long before they balloon even more.. 

I'm in South Wales, UK - we haven't had a summer here this year either but roll on Christmas and baby bump :)


----------



## AverysMommy

Good morning ladies! I don't have too many symptoms other than lower back ache and kind of tender boobs. Not unbearable though :) I kindof wish I had more but I guess I shouldn't complain. I didn't really have MS with my son either. I hope you all are doing fabulous today! Oh and I live in Kansas, any body else live in the states?


----------



## lylasmummy

The weather has turned out lovely today, wish i'd not put my UGGS on this morning haha


----------



## bfpsoon

Afternoon my Lovelies :flower:

@ Summer, yes the cramping is worrying for me also, I had a MMC back in March and I had terrible cramps back then. Trying to be positive though, they are obviously just our little beany's snuggling down tight and getting comfortable

@ Jelly I understand hun, your circumstances are different from ours, and if you can avoid an extra expense atm I don't blame you, and as you said that money could go towards baby stuff

@ Pretty, Yup the boobage are a problem for me too, just material brushing past my nips leave me shrieking, hope they calm down soon for both of us. As for Maternity Bras, try Mothercare, M&S or have a look on ebay, I'm still using my hammocks atm lol, the underwires are really digging in and causing terrible red marks underneath, I need a good supportive bra to keep my bad boys up, and sports bras & maternity bras just let them hang to my knees lol, let me know if you manage to find somewhere that sells them cheaply.

@AverysMommy - morning sweetie, lack of symptoms is good, you can just enjoy being pregnant for the time being before you get some symptoms. Seems like most of us are over here from UK, However Marley's also from the states, so you aren't alone.

@Lylasmummy - hope acupuncture went well, and hope it improves your MS, I'll pop over to your journal soon.

Well Ladies I have mainly been fighting off the MS and lounging around on sofa all day watching crappy daytime Tv, as I'm still signed off sick from work, so used my time on google, looking for baby things and trying to decide what baby design / colours of baby equipment I'm going to buy. I keep seeing the cutest girly things and very tempted to bite the bullet and buy them ( and pray for a little girl) As I don't want to know the Gender of Bubbs it's going to be hard to resist buying certain things..... I am totally in love with _Mamas & Papas- Made with Love Design, all the stuff I have seen looks like its made using Cath Kidston patchwork material_ Totally adorable, so tempted to buy the baby chair right now lol, I must resist, I must Resist!!

Hope you are all having a wonderful morning/ Afternoon
And Horay for the weekend!!! :flower:


----------



## Utahgirl

I would love a buddy, as this is my first time and I'm not sure what to expect! I'm due May 6, 2012. I'm 35, so a bit older than most, I'm guessing.


----------



## kwood

Hi all. 

I'm feeling pretty horrible today but that is mainly because I have a stinking cold and nothing to do with being preggers. 

Altough I do have plenty of symptoms still for that...

I'm in England but originally from the States. 

bfpsoon: I know it is so hard not to want to buy the shops out. I asked my DH the other day when I can start buying stuff (mistake) He said 9 months is a long time and you can't do anything with it until the baby arrives...typical man answer. I think as I will be just over half way at Christmas I will start buying stuff then as I can hit the sales. :happydance:


----------



## PrettyUnable

@bfpsoon and kwood - I'm totally desperate to start buying soon but now just isn't the time. We're moving to a bigger house on the 20th so have such a busy couple of weeks ahead I need to wait until we're in the house to buy anything... (lots of storage in new place so may be able to sneak some purchases in for a while  )

My daughter said to us earlier about the house as its a 4 bed "You can have a baby now, we'll have plenty of room!" - God, I can't lie to save my life and I'm desperate to tell her, she'll be so happy. 10 weeks can't come soon enough (second week in October :( )


----------



## kwood

PrettyUnable said:


> @bfpsoon and kwood - I'm totally desperate to start buying soon but now just isn't the time. We're moving to a bigger house on the 20th so have such a busy couple of weeks ahead I need to wait until we're in the house to buy anything... (lots of storage in new place so may be able to sneak some purchases in for a while  )
> 
> My daughter said to us earlier about the house as its a 4 bed "You can have a baby now, we'll have plenty of room!" - God, I can't lie to save my life and I'm desperate to tell her, she'll be so happy. 10 weeks can't come soon enough (second week in October :( )

Aww..that is so sweet..have to love little ones...I know it is so hard to keep the secret. I'm going to my SIL wedding tomorrow and I am so worried that I will open my big gob and let it slip. (Waiting til 12 week scan to tell anyone) In a way I'm sort of happy I have a cold because it is an easy explination for why I don't feel good and won't 'feel' like drinking.


----------



## PrettyUnable

kwood said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> @bfpsoon and kwood - I'm totally desperate to start buying soon but now just isn't the time. We're moving to a bigger house on the 20th so have such a busy couple of weeks ahead I need to wait until we're in the house to buy anything... (lots of storage in new place so may be able to sneak some purchases in for a while  )
> 
> My daughter said to us earlier about the house as its a 4 bed "You can have a baby now, we'll have plenty of room!" - God, I can't lie to save my life and I'm desperate to tell her, she'll be so happy. 10 weeks can't come soon enough (second week in October :( )
> 
> Aww..that is so sweet..have to love little ones...I know it is so hard to keep the secret. I'm going to my SIL wedding tomorrow and I am so worried that I will open my big gob and let it slip. (Waiting til 12 week scan to tell anyone) In a way I'm sort of happy I have a cold because it is an easy explination for why I don't feel good and won't 'feel' like drinking.Click to expand...


Lol, she's hardly little anymore - She's 9!!! She's a right ratbag half the time, she's just desperate for a baby brother or sister and has been for years.
It's soooooo hard to keep the secret. My OH has put a gag order on me :haha: 
I can tell my sister now, as my mum, nana and best friend know but thats it until telling Mia at 10 weeks.. then public at 12 weeks. It's going to be so hard.

Good luck tonight!! I really couldn't keep quiet about it all.. I just can't help myself lol :shhh:
Sounds like a good reason for not drinking to me.
I don't generally drink that much anyway, and most of my family didn't think I drank at all up until 2 years ago :haha: So I doubt I'll get asked if we go anywhere. I'd probably say I'm on antibiotics or something - thats usually a good one that people don't question. Or say OH is drinking and I'm driving.
I'm sure you'll be fine, just enjoy your evening - smug in the knowledge of your secret :smug:


----------



## FayA

Hi everyone, 

I live in Northern Ireland at the moment but originally from Southern England : ) Some of my pregnancy books that I ordered arrived today so i'll be having a keen look through that tonight : ) and I bought my husband one too for fathers to be which he doesn't know about so he'll be pleased when I give that to him : ) he's away at the mo so will have to wait til next weekend, but yes thank goodness it's the wknd! I need a lay in! haha!

I got a text from my husband earlier saying 'please don't be mad....but I bought something...i love you!!!' lol and I was like 'oh what have you bought now? how expensive was it??' he then called saying not very expensive, I asked is it a ps3 game or something? he said no a teddy! lol!! I was like awwww how cute! he's bought the baby it's first teddy! :D It's a build a bear panda, bless him! haha he's worse than I am I swear! lol


----------



## Summer76

Aww that's so sweet! DH keeps reading my pregnancy book at the moment and keeps coming out with different info about the different stages and how LO is growing. I love how excited he is! 

Whereabouts in Southern England are you from? I live in East Sussex!


----------



## FayA

I come from Portsmouth : ) so not too far : ) I know I love how excited my o/h is too, as it's show their softer side! :D so cute! x


----------



## bfpsoon

Morning My Lovelies

Sorry I kind of deserted you yesterday, was feeling pretty rough and so stayed offline.

Will do a proper post later, just about to get ready to go into Town, and pray I don't vomit in the shops ( I'm armed with sick bags at the ready)

catch you all later :flower:


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Morning My Lovelies
> 
> Sorry I kind of deserted you yesterday, was feeling pretty rough and so stayed offline.
> 
> Will do a proper post later, just about to get ready to go into Town, and pray I don't vomit in the shops ( I'm armed with sick bags at the ready)
> 
> catch you all later :flower:

Look at those DARK lines on your avatar! Love it!!! :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

AverysMommy said:


> bfpsoon said:
> 
> 
> Morning My Lovelies
> 
> Sorry I kind of deserted you yesterday, was feeling pretty rough and so stayed offline.
> 
> Will do a proper post later, just about to get ready to go into Town, and pray I don't vomit in the shops ( I'm armed with sick bags at the ready)
> 
> catch you all later :flower:
> 
> Look at those DARK lines on your avatar! Love it!!! :)Click to expand...

I was just thinking the exact same!!!


----------



## FayA

Hi everyone, I'm sorry if this is a bit long but I need to rant! lol 
I recently purchased a book for my husband about becoming a father and thought it would be really nice for him to get some advice from a male author about what us women are going through etc and to try and give them a better insight into it all.

The book was called The expectant fathers survival guide by rob kemp and I must say it was absolutely awful!!!! :(

I am deeply disappointed and disgusted with the book and I only got to page 20 before chucking it in the bin!!! 
This author is clearly writing this book for men who are extremely scared and are not in happy and loving relationships when they find out that their partners are pregnant! It's all about 'oh no my life's doomed' and 'is it mine?' and 'you're probably really scared and annoyed'!! 
How dis-respectful for him to just assume that that will be the reaction of all expectant fathers and that most pregnancies are unplanned and totally shocking for the male when they find out! 
Me and my husband have been trying for a baby on a mutual ground and it was planned so when we found out that I was pregnant, he was overjoyed and really excited just as I was! We have both always known that we wanted children so there was never a 'oh crap what have I done' moment at all, which is what the book implies all men to feel! 

I bought this book as a handy guide for my husband whilst I go through my pregnancy but there is no way that I am even going to give this to him as I know that he too will be appalled at it's content on the perception of male attitudes towards finding out they are going to be fathers! If anything I think my husband is more excited that I am!! It's the best bit of news he's received in a long time! 
I would definitely 100% never recommend this book! What a waste of paper! so annoyed!! Can't believe people like that can even get stuff like that published! How disrespectful!

Sorry everyone just needed to vent and defo put the word out there so you don't buy this book either!!! lol x


----------



## bfpsoon

@Averysmommy & Prettyunable

I know I'm quite shocked myself, what a difference a week makes, last friday the line was so feint you really had to squint to see it, figured I'd use up my last test and see if the line was any darker, and voila as you can see its nice and obvious now :D

I've been naughty and bought quite a lot of baby stuff today, I know its early but I'm confident everythings going to be ok, and i've kept all the receipts. I thought i'd start early as christmas is around the corner and all my spare money will be going on that for the next few months :happydance:

@Fay.. oh no thats not good. What was the name of the book so I can avoid it? I was planning on getting my DH a book, save him keep pinching mine. The Author of that book has obviously had an unpleasant experience of being a dad, and trying to put other men off, totally unfair!! The bin is the best place for it, try not to get too upset hunni, you're both going to make fantastic parents to a very much loved & wanted baby :flower:


----------



## FayA

thanks bfpsoon, : )
The book was called The expectant fathers survival guide by rob kemp
Defo avoid it! lol x


----------



## STACEY612

FayA said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to join as well and get some genuine friendships going on, I feel like I comment on other threads trying to get some buddies and then it kind of leads to no-where lol.
> I am due may 9th too, so we are all relatively close in dates : ) would love to share experiences and have a natter about things : ) so far all I have had is sore boobs, but yesterday I did have an overwhelming feeling of nausea in the morning, I'm hoping that was down to hunger though as I didn't think I would get m/s this early!! today i've been fine though so fx! lol I'm soooooo excited to tell my family though, we live away from them all and we'll be visiting in about 5 weeks, so should be a good time to tell them then, can't wait, they are all gonna be so excited! :D x

HI, I'd love to be your buddy during this journey I'm due may 10th if interested let me know!


----------



## bfpsoon

Welcome Stacey and congratulations to you

More Buddies the better :D

Happy Sunday everyone, Today I feel totally Lazy and have been napping on the sofa.
MS has been pretty bad today, now I feel so hungry and empty inside like I haven't eaten all week.

How you all doing today ? :flower:


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hey all 

Back and boobs are still sore today. Luckily don't seem to have any signs of MS - but I didn't get any when I was pregnant with DD.
I went for an interview this morning, really hoping I get it. FXd.

I had really bad cramping yesterday, I posted some threads on here to ask if others had had similar and people said as long as I'm not bleeding then everything should be ok.
The cramps started after sex/orgasm and were so painful I spent 45 mins on the bathroom floor, sweating and feeling really dizzy and sick.
Was very scary! I didn't have any cramps with miscarriage, just bleeding. I don't know which is worse.
We're still worried but hopefully everything is ok. We've agreed no sex until going to EPAU in week or two and see what they say then.

How is everyone?

Elle.xxx


----------



## FayA

Hi Stacey612,
Yes another buddy sounds great : ) i'll add you to my buddy list :D
hope you are ok? are you experiencing any symptoms yet?
Mine still just seem to be sore boobs, but i'm not complaining!! lol 

PrettyUnable - I really hope that your cramps will ease up for you soon! It must be scary for you! FX everything is ok and it's nothing to worry about and is just little bean implanting itself well and truly into your uterus. I'm not sure about the first trimester...or whether its all trimesters, but I did read in my book actually that orgasm's can make you have 'mild contractions' but apparently it is completely normal and safe and there's nothing to worry about....but it still sounds pretty scary to me! lol So maybe that is what you were experiencing?? x

edit- oh just re-read, it says that orgasms can bring on mild contractions but they are no where near strong enough to bring on labour (unless baby is overdue and your body is ready to deliver) wow if your in that much pain then it's really gonna hurt when the time comes to deliver in 9 months!! lol eeek!


----------



## PrettyUnable

FayA - Thanks :) It was really scary and if thats "mild contractions" god help me with giving birth - I was hoping to have a water birth and gas and air but may rethink and have epidural on a bed instead :haha: I'm such a wimp.
I'm just glad that they went - hopefully they won't come back and like you say FXd it was just little bean getting all snug and comfy.


----------



## FayA

I agree I like the sound of a water birth, but not sure what the hospitals are like over here to be honest, only been here a year, the closest one has a home from home midwife lead maternity unit which sounds like exactly what I want, but if anything goes wrong they don't have the equipment for c-section etc, so would need to be transferred to another hospital which is about 15-20mins away, and that one just seems more clinical and obstetrician based (which I really wanna avoid) so I'm really not sure what i'm gonna do yet, just have to look round nearer the time and see if they access me as high risk or anything over the next coming months, decisions decisions! lol x


----------



## bfpsoon

@ PrettyUnable- As Fay said they are perfectly normal,it's little one snuggling into place, I'm too scared to have sex, I think tbh I wore myself out the last 2 years with scheduled sex, that now I have no desire to do it. Thankfully my DH isn't bothered, I think we're both enjoying the break tbh. Fingers crossed for the outcome ofyour interview

@Fay- Happy 5 weeks hun :D 

As for Hospitals, I think I'd like a homebirth if they let me. I'm going to try hypno birthing. I hate Hospitals, and know if I'm giving birth there it'l only stress me out, so I want to be at home in my own surroundings. And going to try and do it all au natural.

Has anyone already had there 1st doctors appointment yet to tell them their pregnant? I have my 1st appt. today and just wandered what to expect. Do they do anything or will he just tell me to see the midwife ? I'm quite nervous, I hate going to the drs.

I hope everyone has a lovely day today :flower:


----------



## FayA

I have mine tomorrow, so you can tell me! haha! I guess they will just check your weight and bmi and arrange an appointment for the midwife to get in touch, prob make sure you are taking folic acid and are avoiding certain foods...I'm excited for mine though as I feel like I am getting the ball rolling as at the moment I feel pretty useless not being able to do anything, buy anything or go to any scans yet lol! 

I like the idea of a home birth too and au natural, my hubby would be afraid of me doing that though, especially with our first baby, wish I was brave enough too as well though, I also hate hospitals and think I would defo be more panicky and stressed in there but i'd always worry if I was doing wrong by my l/o if anything happened, I think there is something called a 'domino delivery', lol where you labour at home with a midwife and then go into hospital when it's time to give birth and check the baby over, then you'll be sent back home with a midwife to make sure everything's ok back at home, that sounds ideal but I don't know how I'd feel about moving once i'm heavily into my labour! lol And I don't know if all hospitals offer this service or not? worth getting info about it though I reckon : ) hope everyone is well today?

I went on a bit of a mad library session today, practically came home with the whole pregnancy shelf! lol Like I said before I feel pretty useless not being able to do anything yet so I figured i'd just involve myself by reading and reading and reading! lol!! x


----------



## AverysMommy

I completely agree about feeling useless. Where I am from, I don't get to see my doc until 12weeks!!!!! It seems mad to me! I went in to comfirm pregnancy right after I found out, they drew blood and told me the results within 10mins. Then they gave me some reading material about their office and such, but none of that was with the doctor. :( I am patiently waiting for my doppler to arrive so I have something to do while I wait for my 1st appt. I hope I am successful in finding a heartbeat! Have a fabulous day ladies!!!! Oh and good luck with your appt today!


----------



## FayA

oooooo you'll have to let us know what the doppler is like and whether it is worth getting one : ) 
But yeah usually after you have confirmed a pregnancy with the doctor or nurse, then yeah it'll be 12 weeks that you get your first scan, usually between 8-12 when you get a booking app with your midwife, do u get assigned a midwife too or do you have to request that? not sure if it's different where you are? and whether you just see a doctor instead of a midwife? x


----------



## AverysMommy

I think it will be atleast 16wks until I get a scan, if I remember correctly. My son is 5 so it's been awhile since I have done this :) No, I have a doctor picked out and will see him regularly. I'm not even sure if we have midwifes here??? I'm sure we do, but the 1st time I ever heard of them is when I joined this website :) I will for sure let you know how the doppler works.


----------



## Summer76

Hi all

Hope everyone's having a good day? Have been sent home early from work today due to a power cut which I'm quite glad about as I've been so tired all day. Could've fallen asleep at my desk I think lol.

bfp How did your appt go? When I saw the dr all he did was ask a few questions, took my blood pressure and gave me the midwife's contact details. I expected a bit more to be honest! Now have to wait to see the midwife in a couple of weeks time.

FayA good luck with your appt tomorrow. Def know what you mean about feeling useless but it is a good time to read up on things!

How's everyone been today?


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy - It's funny to hear the differences of maternity care in the uk and us :) it's a shame you have to wait so long for a scan though! booo!

Summer76 - Thanks, i'll let you know how it goes but i'm sure they are all the same, not much the doctor can do at this stage, got a few questions to ask him though...must remember to write them down actually lol!! And it's always great when you get sent home early!! :D enjoy and rest while you can : ) I have been feeling a tad achey this afternoon actually but nothing too bad x


----------



## bfpsoon

Hey ladies

Well my appointment was a bit of a anti climax, just asked me a few questions, gave me a printed out booking form and told me to take that to the receptionist who would then send it off to the Hospital. She said I should hear back from them within a week with regards to an appointment for an early scan. So fingers crossed I get one.

Hope yours is a little more exciting tomorrow Fay
and I hope all my bump buddies are blossoming :flower:


----------



## mrsrof

Hey ladies, sorry I've been away for a while, was out of the country and then haven't really been online much since! Hope everyone's doing well x


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hi all - hope everyone is well :)

I'm going to ring the EPAU this week to try and get seen for a early scan end of this week or early next week.
I want to know how far along I am, it's really bugging me that I don't know.
And really would love the reassurance that everything with little bean is ok.

With my daughter the first appointment I had was with the midwife between 8 and 9 weeks so after I've been to the EPAU, if they don't refer me, I'll self refer.
I know my Doctors don't do anything, they would just give me the telephone number. They don't even do a blood test to confirm pregnancy.

I'm so excited to get it all started though. OH and me agreed that if everything is ok with the scan then we'll go and treat ourselves to testing out some prams in mothercare <3 :) 

I can't wait to have a little bump either - has anyone got the start of one or anything yet? My tummy is hard and it feels like my c-section scar is being pushed out (which it probably is lol).

Elle.xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Good morning ladies! I hope everyone is feeling ok! Im having my usual morning nausea ...but I love it. It makes me feel reassured that I really am pregnant iykwim. 
Im starting to show a little I think. Not much but I have a little pooch that wasn't there pure pregnancy. I can't wait to properly show! U should see me by the end of the day... full of bloat and looking 4months pregnant. Haha! I hope everyone has a fantastic day! Xx -Tara


----------



## FayA

I'm with you on the bloat! I'm taking pics of my belly week by week and it really isn't a good idea to do it in the evening! lol I also looked about 4 months pregnant last night! so much bloat!! 

Had my doc app today, it went well, he gave me more folic acid, even though I have enough to last me! lol I also found out prescriptions are free over here in northern ireland! get in!! never gonna buy anything now haha! He also made me give a urine sample as they require confirmation so that was good to know they will also be confirming it, results will be in on fri though so have to call them back...what kind of test is that???! I thought they were instant! lol! surely they cause more work for themselves!?

Anyway, he also said I can arrange my first booking appointment when I call back too with the midwife, so I'm feeling excited for that : ) Hope everyone is well? I'm doing good today : ) x

Oh he also confirmed due date is 9th May and I am to call back oct time to arrange my flu jab, every pregnant woman should get one so I hope you girls will too what with the winter coming up : ) x


----------



## bfpsoon

Afternoon ladies :flower:

@Pretty - I can understand your concerns hun, would they just allow you a scan though if there is no pain or bleeding ? and they don't think your pregnancy is at risk ? But then saying that I'm waiting for my appointment to come through for an early scan, because I'm unsure of my dates, because I had irregular periods. I hope they too give you a scan
Yup I have a mixture of Bloat & pre pregnancy fat tummy, My tummy is really hard and I can no longer sleep on it ( was my favourite position to fall asleep in )
And Yayyyy :happydance: for testing prams, me and DH did this on Saturday, I have settled for the Quinny Buzz travel system, I will buy that after christmas. I hope you find one you love

@Averysmommy- boo!! to the nausea, but as they say, the rougher mommy feels the healthier bubs is, My nausea stopped today thankfully. I'm with you on the bloat, I already look about 6 months pregnant lol

@Fay - wow having to give in a urine sample, my dr just took my word for it. And horay for free folic acid, that'l save you buying anymore. It feels more real doesn't it when they mention midwife appointment. I can't wait. How are you feeling? me and you are the closest in dates I think, my bubs is due 5th May :happydance:

Well what horrid weather today, our summer has officially ended :(
So today was my 1st day back at work, didn't see my Boss to tell him. But told my work colleague who was very supportive and did majority of heavy work, leaving me to do easier things, she's lovely but some aren't so helpful or understanding. Came home from work and collapsed on sofa and had a nap, woke up and was convinced all my pregnancy symptoms had gone, all the discomfort, heavy boobs, cramps, nausea. I have been moaning about them all week, and now I'm concerned I wish I had them back for reassurance. Tonight going to get an early night, ready for work again tomorrow at 6am.. Boo!!!

Have a fantastic evening ladies xx


----------



## FayA

I know, it is their policy to get assurance as some tests can be false...but I think it's just to save them from time wasters...although I don't know why anyone would say they were pregnant when they are not?? lol 

Defo feels more real when the word midwife comes up lol! Can't wait for that, and the scan! :D wanna hear the heartbeat! and see my angel! :D my b-day is 6th may so I really hope the baby can hold off just for that day, i'd like to not share my birthday haha!
Boobs are heavy again today and a little more tender than usual, had slight lower back aches like period pain, but nothing too serious and it only lasts for half hr or so.

Glad work is supportive and I think you'll always experience those who just don't have a clue what being pregnant means! lol Just try and relax and don't be forced to do anything you are not happy with : ) It's always the way, we moan with out symptoms and then we moan without them haha! that just makes us human! : ) just enjoy it! x


----------



## PrettyUnable

bfpsoon said:


> @Pretty - I can understand your concerns hun, would they just allow you a scan though if there is no pain or bleeding ? and they don't think your pregnancy is at risk ? But then saying that I'm waiting for my appointment to come through for an early scan, because I'm unsure of my dates, because I had irregular periods. I hope they too give you a scan
> Yup I have a mixture of Bloat & pre pregnancy fat tummy, My tummy is really hard and I can no longer sleep on it ( was my favourite position to fall asleep in )
> And Yayyyy :happydance: for testing prams, me and DH did this on Saturday, I have settled for the Quinny Buzz travel system, I will buy that after christmas. I hope you find one you love

Yeah they want me to go in, they said after miscarriage in July that they want to monitor me as I'm now considered high risk of another miscarriage and/or ectopic.
I'm also unsure of my dates as I didn't have a period after miscarriage, so I've no idea where to date from. I guess I'm around 4-5weeks.
Yeah I'm with you on the hard tummy and being unable to sleep on it - it feels like thats the only position I want to sleep in now just because I can't too!! :dohh:
I can't wait to go have a look at prams, I really can't. I love the look of the Petite Star Kurvi 4.. or Mothercare Spin but it will all depend on what can fit in my car boot :haha:
I'll let you all know afterwards though, how it all went and if we decided on a pram :happydance:
xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Got appointment with EPAU on Friday morning at 9.15am :happydance:

I'm so excited, I can't wait.
Hopefully have HCG levels checked and a transvaginal scan to see how the little bean is doing and hopefully in the right place this time - fingers crossed!

Only thing thats a downer, my OH doesn't know if he can get time from work to make it :(
I was alone for a lot of the appointments during July before the miscarriage and it scares me to think I'll be alone again if they have to tell me they can't find the baby :cry:
I know he wants to be there though so he will do all he can.

Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning.. I'm good, but had a crappy nights sleep. :coffee:
xxx


----------



## kwood

PrettyUnable said:


> Got appointment with EPAU on Friday morning at 9.15am :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited, I can't wait.
> Hopefully have HCG levels checked and a transvaginal scan to see how the little bean is doing and hopefully in the right place this time - fingers crossed!
> 
> Only thing thats a downer, my OH doesn't know if he can get time from work to make it :(
> I was alone for a lot of the appointments during July before the miscarriage and it scares me to think I'll be alone again if they have to tell me they can't find the baby :cry:
> I know he wants to be there though so he will do all he can.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning.. I'm good, but had a crappy nights sleep. :coffee:
> xxx

Good luck with your scan on Friday, hopefully everything will be how you want it. 

Hopefully your DH will be able to get the time off. I know it's a real bummer if he can't. My DH travels a lot with his job so he will miss some appointments, just hope he is able to make my first scan because it would be hard to go alone incase everything is not okay.


----------



## PrettyUnable

kwood said:


> PrettyUnable said:
> 
> 
> Got appointment with EPAU on Friday morning at 9.15am :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited, I can't wait.
> Hopefully have HCG levels checked and a transvaginal scan to see how the little bean is doing and hopefully in the right place this time - fingers crossed!
> 
> Only thing thats a downer, my OH doesn't know if he can get time from work to make it :(
> I was alone for a lot of the appointments during July before the miscarriage and it scares me to think I'll be alone again if they have to tell me they can't find the baby :cry:
> I know he wants to be there though so he will do all he can.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning.. I'm good, but had a crappy nights sleep. :coffee:
> xxx
> 
> Good luck with your scan on Friday, hopefully everything will be how you want it.
> 
> Hopefully your DH will be able to get the time off. I know it's a real bummer if he can't. My DH travels a lot with his job so he will miss some appointments, just hope he is able to make my first scan because it would be hard to go alone incase everything is not okay.Click to expand...

Thanks :)

Yeah it was hard last time doing it alone and things weren't ok. But I'm more positive this time, the whole pregnancy feels better. Just really hope everything is ok.

For some reason I just feel like if he's there then it will be ok.. :dohh: stupid as that sounds lol.xxx


----------



## FayA

awww good luck prettyunable, fingers crossed for you on friday!! :D i'm sure all will be well and that's good that you have a good feeling :) xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

FayA said:


> awww good luck prettyunable, fingers crossed for you on friday!! :D i'm sure all will be well and that's good that you have a good feeling :) xxx

Thanks :)

Yeah thats what I was thinking but then I worry that I'm going to jinx myself lol :dohh:

I have a question for you ladies: I have a clearblue digital test left that I was going to take on Sunday as thats then 2 weeks after I took 1st one and got 1-2weeks, and I want to see 2-3weeks or 3+ weeks as I've never had that before.
But now with the appointment on Friday, do I still take the test on Sunday even after knowing HCG levels and having a scan or do I take it today, tomorrow or Friday morning before the appointment in the hope that it's changed and try to relax my nerves abit?

If that makes sense...
My OH isn't being helpful at all - just keeps saying do it when it feels right for you. (Arse, I'm asking you to help me, not just say whenever like you don't care :roll: - bloody men!lol)
xxx


----------



## FayA

I think if that was me then I would want to take it either tomorrow or friday morning just so that I can relieve my nerves a bit, and then you can get either confirmation or reassurance on friday at your app too, I mean like you say it's been 2 weeks since your last test so I reckon it should defo come up more than 1-2 weeks now, if everything has been relatively normal for you and no real worries etc, and then also if it does still say 1-2 weeks then you can query that on fri at your appointment, especially if they say that all looks well.
Hope that helps? xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

PrettyUnable said:


> Got appointment with EPAU on Friday morning at 9.15am :happydance:
> 
> I'm so excited, I can't wait.
> Hopefully have HCG levels checked and a transvaginal scan to see how the little bean is doing and hopefully in the right place this time - fingers crossed!
> 
> Only thing thats a downer, my OH doesn't know if he can get time from work to make it :(
> I was alone for a lot of the appointments during July before the miscarriage and it scares me to think I'll be alone again if they have to tell me they can't find the baby :cry:
> I know he wants to be there though so he will do all he can.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok this morning.. I'm good, but had a crappy nights sleep. :coffee:
> xxx

That is Fantastic news hun, your'l be the 1st of us to glimpse your lil Bean,I'm so jealous lol. Positive thinking hunni, bubs is going to be fine, have faith!! and let us all know how it goes, as for the Digi, I'd do it Friday with FMU to put your mind at rest.I done mine this morning and it's already showing 3+ weeks, and last weeks it showed 1-2 weeks :flower:


----------



## bfpsoon

Evening Ladies

So my appointment came through today for my Scan, not as soon as i'd hoped but it's for 30th September, so a few more weeks to wait. But hopefully by then bubs will have grown quite a bit and be more visible on the screen. Absolutely shattered today, think I overdone it at work today. Day off tomorrow so I can rest at least.

Hope you're all ok :flower:


----------



## AverysMommy

The 30th will be here before you know it!  I hope everyone is having a good day. Im ready for a nap ha!


----------



## FayA

awww that's a good date for your scan, I got a feeling I gotta wait til 12 weeks! Hopefully I'll make an app with the midwife tomorrow when I ring to get the results of my urine sample, I've been feeling a little tired than usual, boobs are still heavy! but still nothing major so all is good at the moment : ) x


----------



## Summer76

Hi everyone
Hope you've all had a good day. I've not been on here for a couple of days as been feeling pretty rubbish and just exhausted by the evenings. Bit worried and scared at the mo as starting spotting yesterday, not sure what's going on. I rang the early pregnancy unit this morning and they told me to go in tomorrow morning for a scan so fingers crossed all will be ok.

PrettyUnable good luck for your scan tomorrow, fingers crossed for you, hope it all turns out well for you :flower:

bfpsoon, how you feeling after your day off? That's exciting news about your scan, I'm sure the 30th will be here before you know it!


----------



## AverysMommy

Fingers crossed Summer76! Im sure everything will be fine, but im sure tmrw seems like forever away!


----------



## AverysMommy

Aww im a blueberry today :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

The scan went so well :happydance:
I burst into tears as our little baby was right there, the sonographer found our little bean within seconds :)
We're about 5weeks and 2 days along, so we saw the sac and the yolk. Got to go back in 2 weeks time and hopefully see little ones heartbeat :cloud9: 
I'm so happy and relieved that the baby is in the right place :happydance: I was terrified before, praying that everything would be ok.
They're so happy with everything and how I'm feeling that I didn't have to have any bloods done!!! :happydance: They said it all looks good and next thing is to see that heartbeat, so I have to take things easy.:happydance:

We're sooooo happy :)

Hope everyone is feeling ok today? 

Elle.xxx


----------



## FayA

PrettyUnable said:


> The scan went so well :happydance:
> I burst into tears as our little baby was right there, the sonographer found our little bean within seconds :)
> We're about 5weeks and 2 days along, so we saw the sac and the yolk. Got to go back in 2 weeks time and hopefully see little ones heartbeat :cloud9:
> I'm so happy and relieved that the baby is in the right place :happydance: I was terrified before, praying that everything would be ok.
> They're so happy with everything and how I'm feeling that I didn't have to have any bloods done!!! :happydance: They said it all looks good and next thing is to see that heartbeat, so I have to take things easy.:happydance:
> 
> We're sooooo happy :)
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok today?
> 
> Elle.xxx

That's fantastic news!! really good to hear that : ) awww bet it was great seeing 'proof' lol! can't wait for my first scan! Rang the doctors today and they confirmed my results as positive and she said she will pass on my details for a midwife to call me back or send me a letter with a date for my booking appointment, hope I don't have to wait too long before hearing from them.
I feel pretty tired and emotional/moody today so I think this could be the start of my 'proper' symptoms! lol We have friends over tonight who we are going to tell as they are very trust-worthy and won't tell anyone else, so that's exciting but I think I need to go and have a power nap before they come over! lol Hope everyone is well : ) 
Good luck for your scan Summer76 fx for you! You've prob had it by now though, let us know how it went xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

Happy 6 weeks day to me :D I've now made it further then my March BFP which I unfortunately lost at 4w5, still nervous want to hurry up and get to 12 weeks.

@Averysmommy- Happy Blueberry day, hope your feeling great.

@Summer - Hope the spotting stopped and all is well with Bubs, let us know how you got on at EPAU

@Pretty - Fantastic news about your scan and seeing the beginning of Bubs development, I was thinking of getting an early private scan, but didn't think I'd see much at 6 weeks. Did you see bubs clear ? or was it just a little round mass ? I'll be exactly the same as you and cry when I see mine. It's something i've wanted for a long time, I'll be a blubbering mess lol. Did you get a scan picture ?

@Fay - Fantastic news that Drs confirmed your pregnancy, not that we doubted it anyway, but medical confirmation makes it that more accurate and real. Hope you had a good time with your friends and hope they're thrilled at your good news.

Hope all our other mummy's are doing well

Yesterday I was so exhausted, had the cramps from Hell, so just relaxed on sofa after work. Had a restless nights sleep, woke up at 4 am and went and layed on couch rather then wake DH up.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## FayA

Awwww happy sweet pea day bfpsoon! : ) i'll be the same on monday can't wait! : )
Our friends were thrilled with our news and were very privileged to be the first ones to know : ) Can't wait when the time comes to tell everyone else now : ) 

My boobs have suddenly appeared fuller this morning!! lol To my dh delight! : ) They are very achey though and hurt! :( felt tired yesterday but nothing much else yet, i'm just reading reading reading! lol Found out some interesting facts though, such as newborn babies don't cry tears until they are about 3 weeks...didn't know that one! And because babies feet are still developing after they are born (as they are mainly cartilage at first) any tight socks or shoes can hinder their foot development, so gotta be careful of those toes! hehe! Awww I love learning about little one : ) 

Hope you are feeling better today bfpsoon and that you don't get any more cramps, but its defo an excuse to just relax and put your feet up! I read that frequent naps may also help with m/s so that's defo worth a try! lol xxx

Hope everyone else is good today? x


----------



## PrettyUnable

FayA - Thanks so much :) It was amazing!!! And really what we needed to see that the little bean was there, in the right place,like you say, "proof". It's given me so much hope that this time, everything could be just fine :happydance: Fingers Crossed.

bfpsoon - Thanks :flower:
I wouldn't say it's worth getting a private scan done so early unless you're really worried or concerned (but if you were, I'm sure you'd just go to hospital)
We saw the sac and a blobby yok clearly but definately more blob than prawn baby yet.
It is amazing and I was just so happy. I couldn't stop myself from crying and I know I'll be just the same at the next scan if we get to see little ones heartbeat :cloud9:
No, they don't offer a scan picture this early. I think next scan though I will ask for one if can see the heartbeat etc.
I just know I'll be rushing off to get a doppler then too lol, in the desperate hope of hearing it :)


----------



## Summer76

Hi everyone :)

Pretty, so pleased for you that your scan went well, that's fantastic news!! 

I'm feeling so excited and happy today. The scan went really well and we got to see bubs heartbeat which was just incredible!! All is as it should be at this stage and the nurse thought I just had implantation bleeding but I'm just so happy all is ok :happydance:

Also started having ms for real yesterday which I know I should probably hate but bizarrely I'm quite glad about as it makes the pregnancy feel more real if you know what I mean! Well, that and seeing the heartbeat lol!

Fay, congrats on getting your positive results! Hope you get your appointment through soon 

bfp, congrats on 6 weeks :happydance: here's to sticky beans for all of us :hugs: I'm with you on the exhaustion, it's about all I can do to get through the working day at the moment. I ended up telling my bosses on Friday though so hopefully it'll make it a bit easier if I end up really struggling. Hope you're feeling better soon xx

Have a lovely weekend everyone :)


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Fingers crossed Summer76! Im sure everything will be fine, but im sure tmrw seems like forever away!

Thank you! Scan went really well and everything looking really good so very happy :happydance:


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> I'm feeling so excited and happy today. The scan went really well and we got to see bubs heartbeat which was just incredible!! All is as it should be at this stage and the nurse thought I just had implantation bleeding but I'm just so happy all is ok :happydance:

That's brilliant that the scan went well!! congrats, really pleased for you :) I bet it was amazing to hear the heartbeat, defo must of seemed more real lol! Tiredness has suddenly hit me this wknd!! I am really feeling it now!! But at least I know it's a sign of bubba growing :) x


----------



## bfpsoon

Summer that is great news, I'm so happy that Bubs is well & you saw the heartbeat. :happydance: Yay for your scan, I'm very tempted to get a private one next week, don't think I can hang on another few weeks.

Tiredness is a killer now, I can barely keep my eyes open, but trying so hard to, as I don't want to have a nap now, only to be wide awake from 4 am again like this morning.

A quick question for you ladies, Initially after finding out I was pregnant I had lots of creamy CM, and have had it off and on. But today after a toilet visit, I noticed lots of EWCM on the tissue. Have any of you had that ? I didn't even get it when I was actively ttc, so i'm amazed as to why I'm getting it now. I was worried and looked to Google for answers, which pretty much said it is normal.

I need to stop being so neurotic and just enjoy this journey xx


----------



## FayA

yeah I think it's pretty normal, it's just all the extra hormones making extra cm, as long as it doesn't itch or smell funny then i'm pretty certain any other cm is normal :) 

I'm with you on the tired thing, I went to bed late as we had friends over, managed to stay up til half 2!! I woke up at half 1 this afternoon and I still wanted to go back to sleep for another 10 hrs or so!! lol My tiredness started on friday really so I'm dreading getting up early for work again this week, not sure how it's gonna make me feel not having a lie in! lol Looking forward to being 6 weeks tomorrow :D x


----------



## Summer76

Thanks ladies, I'm over the moon :) I'm sure people will start to guess that I'm pg soon just because I can't stop smiling stupidly! 

The tiredness is definitely a killer. Fay I'm envious that you managed to stay up until 2.30, I think I would've fallen asleep at the dinner table! :rofl:

bfp, I think that's pretty normal too and I've had the same thing. I think it's as Fay said and just the hormones doing crazy things to our bodies!

Been off work today as had horrible sickness this morning and have slept pretty much all day. 

How's everyone else today?

xx


----------



## momma_09

Im due in May 2012 too!! We can be buddies! Is this your first?


----------



## PrettyUnable

Fay - I really don't know how you stayed up so late either!! I seem to be sleeping all the time and I'm falling asleep by 9pm! Bloody exhausted!
God help us when our babies are actually bigger than an appleseed or blueberry!! Lol.

bfp - I've had loads of white creamy cm and ewcm, and like you, loads more than I ever had whilst ttc. Sounds disguisting now and totally TMI but it's like the amount I'd get after having sex, but all the time!! I'm considering wearing a pantyliner... :dohh:

Summer - I soooooo know what you mean, I have a constant grin on my face about our little secret. I'm almost sulking about the fact that nobody has really noticed enough to guess that we're pregnant!! Lol. I'm dying to tell everyone already, I want to shout it from the rooftops :)

Momma_09 - Hi and welcome :flower: No, this is my 4th pregnancy and fingers crossed, 2nd child. How about you?

I have a question for everyone... what is everyone's names? It's weird using usernames all the time.
I'm Elle :hi:


----------



## momma_09

Good Luck to you! Fingers crossed for you! This is my 2nd! And my name is Allie :)


----------



## FayA

well as you have probably guessed i'm Fay lol! 
And I haven't got a clue how I stayed up that late as I was actually almost falling asleep when we went out for dinner!!! lol I was forcing myself, I guess it could have something to do with the fact that I pretty much slept til gone 1 in the afternoon on sat and sun! lol 
I've just got in from work and I think i'm gonna go back to bed in a bit! lol and stay there! 
I don't know about anyone else, but my libido is very low at the moment, don't know if it's because we did so much whilst ttc or whether it's a mixture of tiredness/hormones? Do you mind if I ask whether you are having sex during the first trimester? I know it's safe and everything but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet, we've just been fooling around, I guess I'm just scared because where I have read that the blood vessels in your vagina can swell with the hormones and can also burst when you have sex, i'm just worried that this will happen and i'll think i'm miscarrying or something....am I just mad?? lol! I just don't want to risk any blood occurring in that department! 
Husbands being understanding but I know he really wants it! lol 

Can't remember if this was briefly discussed earlier in the thread or whether that was a different thread lol
Thanks x


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thanks Allie, keep everything crossed for you too :)

We've only dtd once since having :bfp: I know it must be frustrating for my OH but he is being so understanding and supportive of it. Bless him. He totally understands how scared I am and we don't want to do anything to risk the baby...
But it's going to be a long time to wait for 2nd tri.
Might just try and stick to dtd when we fancy but very careful and gently... but maybe that won't make any difference? :shrug:


----------



## FayA

Yeah I was thinking that, if we did give in then defo very carefully and gently and prob lots of lube too lol(sorry tmi!) just incase! lol I think i'd feel better once we have the first scan so that I can see that the baby is growing fine and hear the heartbeat, then i'll be able to relax a little more I expect, good to hear i'm not the only one worried about that though :) x


----------



## PrettyUnable

I sooo understand!!
I'm pretty sure my low libido is from worry more than hormones or nausea :dohh:
I can't wait to hear the lo's heartbeat. I'm going to buy a doppler in a couple of weeks, it's going to be my treat to myself.
I know I'll probably drive myself crazy with it but it will be totally worth it to hear that heart beating :)


----------



## kwood

Hi Fay,

Me and my DH have been dtd since the BFP and not had any problems (haven't seen a drop of blood since the end of my last af in July) I think as long as I don't bleed then I'm happy to continue but if I did spot (even though I know this can happen) I would ask DH to wait until after the scan. 

Oh yeah and I'm Kristen by the way.


----------



## AverysMommy

Me and DH have DTD once, but I made sure he was gentle... I was worried sick about it, but everything went fine. I, however, have no energy to want to do it. Ha! Maybe in a few weeks... :) I was telling DH just a little bit ago that I feel like crap all day, and by evening when I finally feel better I just want to eat and then sleep :) ha! My poor DH but he is very understanding. My name is Tara btw.


----------



## FayA

Ellie - That sounds great, you'll defo have to let me know what you think and whether its worth it : ) 

Kristen - Thanks for that, it is nice to see that it can happen without any blood!! lol I may just give it a go...if I can muster up the energy! lol 

Tara - I feel totally the same, somehow when its during the day it's not the right time as there are things to do etc but then when it comes to evening i'm too tired anyway!! lol


----------



## Summer76

We haven't dtd yet since getting our bfp mainly because I'm being overly cautious but also because I have no energy to do it! Thankfully dh is very understanding and being very supportive but I do feel bad for him!

I'm Ali btw xx


----------



## Summer76

momma_09 said:


> Im due in May 2012 too!! We can be buddies! Is this your first?

Hi Allie and welcome :flower: I'm due either 29th April or about 4th May depending on which nurse/midwife I speak to! This is my first :)

How are you feeling so far?


----------



## FayA

thanks Ali, good to know i'm not insane!! lol 

I slept loads yesterday had 3 hrs in the afternoon and a full 9 hrs last night too! and i could have stayed there this morning too!! lol looking forward to being home again later haha 
hope you are all well? xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

FayA said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but my libido is very low at the moment, don't know if it's because we did so much whilst ttc or whether it's a mixture of tiredness/hormones? Do you mind if I ask whether you are having sex during the first trimester? I know it's safe and everything but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet, we've just been fooling around, I guess I'm just scared because where I have read that the blood vessels in your vagina can swell with the hormones and can also burst when you have sex, i'm just worried that this will happen and i'll think i'm miscarrying or something....am I just mad?? lol! I just don't want to risk any blood occurring in that department!
> Husbands being understanding but I know he really wants it! lol
> 
> 
> Thanks x

Hey Fay

In answer to your question I am exactly the same, I haven't had any sexy time since Bubs was conceived. I have no desire for it, my Libido has gone completely out of the window. I just feel so yucky and when I go to bed all I want to do is sleep. DH understands, and thankfully has a low sex drive so he hasn't pushed for it either. I know he has needs so I have had to take care of him manually ;) if you know what I mean.

But you're definitely not alone, we dtd so much during ttc that I think i've burn't myself out xx


----------



## bfpsoon

Morning ladies
sorry I've been a bit AWOL, my laptop decided to die on me. Bought another one now so I can get back on here.

How are you all doing?

I'm still exhausted, nauseated, and working myself into the ground. I have today off thankfully. Then Saturday I am off to Wales to spend a week with family. so if I don't post all week you know why!!

I've told my employer that I'm pregnant, not that it makes any difference my workload is still the same. It's so hard as my Job involves a lot of heavy manual work.

So have any of you ladies bought anything yet ? I have gone a little crazy and practically bought everything. I'm putting off buying travel system until January, as thats going to be our most expensive purchase.
It's just so exciting!!!


And I'm Rae by the way :kiss::kiss:


----------



## FayA

Rae!! You've practically bought everything?? haha! awww I haven't bought anything yet, I just can't bring myself too, especially as no-one knows yet and I'm worried of bumping into people when i'm buying baby stuff! lol 

I'm glad you feel the same about the sex thing, and I sometimes think, oh maybe I'll just push myself to at the wknd or something, and then I think no! i'm not gonna force myself to do anything at the moment, my body needs to relax and i'm not gonna over-do it either, I just wanna get through this trimester and then we can take it from there! It's not the end of the world!! lol But Yeah I'm the same, we still do foreplay! ;) 

Hope you have a lovely time in wales, my visit to my family at the beginning of oct can't come quickly enough!! I'm so impatient! lol

Tirdeness is really starting to kick in for me this week, not surprised as the baby is supposed to be doubling in size so i've had to have afternoon naps lol! I hate doing it but I really need too! Can't cope without one now, gonna see how I get on today. 
xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hello ladies!! 
I am so there with you all on the tiredness. Last friday night I was asleep by 7:30! Haha! I had a bit of a scare yesterday with some discomfort and brown discharge so my doc ordered a sonogram and everything was perfect! I got to see my little babe and hear the heartbeat! It makes waiting until 16 weeks a little more bearable! I hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I am so there with you all on the tiredness. Last friday night I was asleep by 7:30! Haha! I had a bit of a scare yesterday with some discomfort and brown discharge so my doc ordered a sonogram and everything was perfect! I got to see my little babe and hear the heartbeat! It makes waiting until 16 weeks a little more bearable! I hope you all have a lovely day!

Awww so sorry for your scare but really pleased all is ok and you got to see your baby and hear their heartbeat! Can't wait for that moment! Think i'll cry!! lol x


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!
> I am so there with you all on the tiredness. Last friday night I was asleep by 7:30! Haha! I had a bit of a scare yesterday with some discomfort and brown discharge so my doc ordered a sonogram and everything was perfect! I got to see my little babe and hear the heartbeat! It makes waiting until 16 weeks a little more bearable! I hope you all have a lovely day!
> 
> Awww so sorry for your scare but really pleased all is ok and you got to see your baby and hear their heartbeat! Can't wait for that moment! Think i'll cry!! lol xClick to expand...

Thanks dear! I really thought I would cry also but I didn't, I was just in awe :) do you have a scan scheduled?


----------



## FayA

no not yet, : ( i'm still waiting to hear back from a midwife to make a booking appointment, it's been almost a week now, maybe I should call the doctors again next week to make sure they haven't forgotten me! lol Even if they say the appointments not til 10 weeks or whatever, at least I will know! I just hate not knowing at the mo, in limbo land! x


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Hello ladies!!
> I am so there with you all on the tiredness. Last friday night I was asleep by 7:30! Haha! I had a bit of a scare yesterday with some discomfort and brown discharge so my doc ordered a sonogram and everything was perfect! I got to see my little babe and hear the heartbeat! It makes waiting until 16 weeks a little more bearable! I hope you all have a lovely day!

sorry for your scare but so pleased everything is all ok and that you got to see LO! So exciting! :)


----------



## Summer76

Fay, I've only just got my midwife appointment through and it's not for a couple more weeks! Feels like this part is taking forever! 

I saw a good friend today and I really wanted to tell her the news but DH and I have agreed to wait until the 12 week scan before we tell anyone (apart from immediately family). Was so hard though! Have any of you told anyone yet or are you waiting?

Rae, have a lovely time in Wales. I've not even thought about buying stuff yet!!


----------



## FayA

Hi ali, we've only told two really close friends of ours where we live as we haven't had the chance to tell anyone in our families yet as we'd like to tell them face to face and we'll be going to visit them at 10 weeks and we wanted to tell someone now!! lol My husband had to tell a few people at work because they wanted to change his tour dates (he's in the army) so that he was away for my due date! I don't think so somehow!!!! lol So that's all sorted now. I'm so impatient, i want to go and tell our families now!! lol 
Glad you got your appointment, at least you have something to look forward to, I want mine! x


----------



## FayA

p.s: whats with this advertisement in all our signatures!!


----------



## AverysMommy

I haven't even thought about buying stuff yet either! Fay, I hope you get in soon to see your midwife atleast! I know the waiting is torture!!!! 
Thanks Ali, it was nice and reassuring seeing the LO on the screen. My husband told me today that he wants to tell our son Avery,tonight!!! Then he wants to tell his parents tomorrow since we are going to be with thtem for the weekend. I'm excited to let the cat out of the bag. I hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend!!!! xxxx


----------



## FayA

Awww I hope you have fun announcing your news!! It has to be the best feeling sharing the joy and making others happy! :) Have a nice wknd everyone :) xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

AverysMommy said:


> I haven't even thought about buying stuff yet either! Fay, I hope you get in soon to see your midwife atleast! I know the waiting is torture!!!!
> Thanks Ali, it was nice and reassuring seeing the LO on the screen. My husband told me today that he wants to tell our son Avery,tonight!!! Then he wants to tell his parents tomorrow since we are going to be with thtem for the weekend. I'm excited to let the cat out of the bag. I hope you lovely ladies have a great weekend!!!! xxxx

Hey Tara.. glad you got to see Bubs on the screen, I can only imagine how wonderful and reassuring it is, I can't wait for mine.
And so exciting telling your in-laws, they are going to be thrilled I'm sure, And Avery is going to be a great Big Brother :happydance:


----------



## bfpsoon

Happy 7 weeks day to me today, I made it!!! now lets get to 12 weeks and I'll be even happier :D

Well I am about to set off to Wales for the week, going to be hard to keep it from family with my MS lol, hopefully DH will allow me to tell them.

I wish you all a fantastic weekend & week ahead, may all our babies in the making continue to grow and flourish into beautiful little fetuses, ready for their arrivals next Spring :flower:


----------



## FayA

Aww happy 7 weeks!! : ) Have a great time with your family, I reckon you will end up telling them hehe! have fun xxx


----------



## FayA

I'm having a rant! lol 
I called my doctors surgery to see if they had any info about my booking appointment as it's been 2 weeks since I saw my doctor and the surgery then told me to ring the hospital to speak to the maternity unit as it was in their hands, so I called the hospital to be cut off 3 times!! Finally I spoke to the receptionist on the maternity unit and she said they had no confirmation of my pregnancy yet so they may not have received the letter from my gp and I was to ring the doctors back to see if they had sent it off or if they can re-send it to the hospital.

I spoke to the doctors again and they re-took down my details, and said hopefully they will get things sorted within a week now and if not to ring them back again! Apparently they had a piece of paper with a question mark by my name? I just get so mad when people can't do their jobs properly!!! How hard is it to take down notes and update records! grrrrr!!! 

So fingers crossed I will be given a booking in appointment by next week, but I won't hold my breath! And when she said if it doesn't get sorted then ring us back....what for you to just shrug me off for another week!!! ahhhhhh I hate incompetent receptionists!!

Anyway, lol, how is everyone feeling today? I actually woke up feeling a little nauseous :( I was praying to get away with not getting m/s but if things carry on like this then I may just get it! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Happy 7 weeks day to me today, I made it!!! now lets get to 12 weeks and I'll be even happier :D
> 
> Well I am about to set off to Wales for the week, going to be hard to keep it from family with my MS lol, hopefully DH will allow me to tell them.
> 
> I wish you all a fantastic weekend & week ahead, may all our babies in the making continue to grow and flourish into beautiful little fetuses, ready for their arrivals next Spring :flower:

Happy 7 weeks!!! (and 2 days now :) ) Have a great vacation!


----------



## AverysMommy

Aw Fay, that just stinks!!!! All this time you have been waiting and waiting for no reason! Grrrr! Good thing you called them. They better get this sorted out for you quickly!!!!
I am feeling better today than I have for the last 3 weeks or so, so hopefully this is a good sign of better days to come :) The nausea stuff makes for long hard days. I hope you feel better soon and can skim by with little to no m/s!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Aw Fay, that just stinks!!!! All this time you have been waiting and waiting for no reason! Grrrr! Good thing you called them. They better get this sorted out for you quickly!!!!
> I am feeling better today than I have for the last 3 weeks or so, so hopefully this is a good sign of better days to come :) The nausea stuff makes for long hard days. I hope you feel better soon and can skim by with little to no m/s!

Thank you :) I'm glad you are feeling better today, lets hope that is the start of things getting easier for you :)
Defo annoyed about the doctors but the only positive thing that I can draw from it is that if I do happen to get a later appointment for my booking appointment and then my first scan, then at least the baby will be further along and more developed to see clearly on the screen :) x


----------



## AverysMommy

Way to think positive!!! :)


----------



## AverysMommy

I hope everyone is doing well. I have felt really well all week and I must admit, it feels good to feel good :) Have a great day!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I have felt really well all week and I must admit, it feels good to feel good :) Have a great day!

I'm glad you are feeling well, it must really suck to feel crappy all the time! :( I've generally been feeling well so far throughout my pregnancy (touch wood!!) Today I've just been tired though and ever so slightly queasy....nothing that could warrant calling morning sickness though lol...it just feels weird if anything like I want to just clean my insides out ha! I suppose cause my digestion has slowed down because of the pregnancy i'm just feeling more bloated and heavy! I keep having small frequent burps too....so that's about the extent of it for me so far lol oh and i'm hungrier! I ate 4 slices of toast earlier!! oink oink! lol x


----------



## FayA

Hi Everyone, 
I got my booking appointment today along with a date for my scan at the same time! yay! 17th October!! So i'll be exactly 11 weeks! I can't wait!! looking forward to it now, got our family visit to look forward too first in 2 weeks though to break the good news to everyone! :) I don't want to wish the pregnancy away, but I do want it all to hurry up already so that we can speak openly to everyone and have a picture of our baby :) 
Hope everyone's feeling good today? 
xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

How exciting about getting the ball rolling. Now you have a count down :) I know when I booked my 1st appt it seems like many moons away and now Im only 3 weeks away! :) I know what you mean about now wishing the pregnancy away, but I can't help but wish I was far enough along for a proper bump. Can't wait to show!!!! I bet you can't wait to tell your family! So you haven't told anyone yet??? You must be strong willed! :) Have a great weekend!


----------



## bfpsoon

Hey Ladies

Just thought I'd share my sad news with you, I unfortunately MC our baby on Wednesday whilst we were away in Wales. A scan revealed an empty sac and the early beginnings of the baby, that didn't fully develop. As you can imagine I'm devastated!!

I will be taking time out from B'n'B until I have dealt with my grief, but I'll try and keep up with all your developments. Wishing you all a healthy & happy 9months :flower:


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Just thought I'd share my sad news with you, I unfortunately MC our baby on Wednesday whilst we were away in Wales. A scan revealed an empty sac and the early beginnings of the baby, that didn't fully develop. As you can imagine I'm devastated!!
> 
> I will be taking time out from B'n'B until I have dealt with my grief, but I'll try and keep up with all your developments. Wishing you all a healthy & happy 9months :flower:

OMG!!! I am so sorry to hear of your sad news :nope: :sad2:
I can't imagine what you are going through! I'm really sorry to hear that, I truly am :( If you need to have a chat or anything feel free to PM me.
Wishing you lots of hope and happiness for the future! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh and I SO sad for you :( I can't imagine how you are feeling. I hope that you are doing ok and if you need anything at all, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Summer76

Oh Rae I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, I really can't imagine what you're going through :( Hope you're doing ok, we're here if you need anything xxx


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hi all!!!
How is everyone doing?

Rae - I'm so sorry :cry::hugs:

I haven't been on for a while with moving and starting new job, but things are abit more settled now :)
Just completely knackered, working 40 hours a week and being pregnant... I'm sleeping so much...:sleep:

Our good news is we had our 2nd scan at the EPAU on Tuesday and saw our little bean and the heart beating good and strong :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sooooo happy.
Got dated at 8 weeks on Tuesday and due date is 8th May 2012... :happydance:

Had appointment with midwife clinic this afternoon to get weighed, blood pressure, and urine sample and bounty pack. 
Got our booking in appointment on Friday so look forward to the midwife coming to the house...
All exciting :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## FayA

wow everythings happening really early on for you! My booking app and scan is at 11 weeks! The wait has been killing me! Just not knowing anything! 

I'm not feeling so happy today, I've just been stupidly thinking that because I've been feeling good and not getting any symptoms that something's wrong with the baby, I'm panicing myself and I just want a scan now!! My boobs are bigger and hurt, and I get a little tired but that's pretty much it, I felt queasy between 6-8 weeks but now I feel normal....not pregnant...not that I felt overly pregnant before anyway but it's weird. We are going home next wknd and we wanted to tell everyone face to face and it would kill me to tell everyone and then find out a week later at the scan that something was wrong :( I am petrified of having a missed miscarriage or something and me just not knowing about it until the scan when we would have told family and friends already....the next chance for us to tell them would be x-mas and i'll be 5 months then which is far too long to wait! :( 
I had a quick enquiry about a private scan but it seems like the earliest app would be next wknd, which is when we are visiting family.....this sucks! :( 
I'm getting myself all worked up and that's not like me at all! I'm usually calm and relaxed about things...ahhhhh!!! : (


----------



## PrettyUnable

Our little squishy blobby kidney bean :D

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Scan picture.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> wow everythings happening really early on for you! My booking app and scan is at 11 weeks! The wait has been killing me! Just not knowing anything!
> 
> I'm not feeling so happy today, I've just been stupidly thinking that because I've been feeling good and not getting any symptoms that something's wrong with the baby, I'm panicing myself and I just want a scan now!! My boobs are bigger and hurt, and I get a little tired but that's pretty much it, I felt queasy between 6-8 weeks but now I feel normal....not pregnant...not that I felt overly pregnant before anyway but it's weird. We are going home next wknd and we wanted to tell everyone face to face and it would kill me to tell everyone and then find out a week later at the scan that something was wrong :( I am petrified of having a missed miscarriage or something and me just not knowing about it until the scan when we would have told family and friends already....the next chance for us to tell them would be x-mas and i'll be 5 months then which is far too long to wait! :(
> I had a quick enquiry about a private scan but it seems like the earliest app would be next wknd, which is when we are visiting family.....this sucks! :(
> I'm getting myself all worked up and that's not like me at all! I'm usually calm and relaxed about things...ahhhhh!!! : (

Fay, 
Please try not to worry. I know it's easier said than done. But the same thing happened to me, I hit 8 weeks and started feeling sooooo good, i worried for a little bit about such a big change in the way I felt, But I like feeling good, so I tried not to worry about it. I am still tired and my boobs are growing... I still have food aversions and such, I am just not neauseas anymore (knock on wood). I'm sure everything is just fine dear.. please don't worry yourself, it's not good for your baby. :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Fay,
> Please try not to worry. I know it's easier said than done. But the same thing happened to me, I hit 8 weeks and started feeling sooooo good, i worried for a little bit about such a big change in the way I felt, But I like feeling good, so I tried not to worry about it. I am still tired and my boobs are growing... I still have food aversions and such, I am just not neauseas anymore (knock on wood). I'm sure everything is just fine dear.. please don't worry yourself, it's not good for your baby. :hugs:

Thank you so much for your reply :) I know I shouldn't worry and I was getting myself worked up for nothing! lol I asked for an early scan just to re-assure myself, mainly because we are telling people this wknd, so I just wanted to be confident about telling them, and I luckily got given one this afternoon and all is great! :) Saw the baby and the little heartbeat, so I am sooooo pleased, and gone back to my happy relaxed self, we even went out and made a few purchases today! lol 

I am now just counting myself lucky to be symptom free and I know that the baby is doing well, measured at 8wk6days, so only 2 days behind from my lmp date :) 

Thanks for the support, and here's to a stress-free pregnancy for us from now on :) xxxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies
Not been on here much recently as been on holiday and not had much time to get on here. 

Fay, that's wonderful news that you got a scan and got to see the heartbeat! It's just the most amazing thing isn't it? You must be so excited to be able to tell your family this weekend knowing everything is ok :) 

I'm slightly jealous of you being fairly symptom free though! I've had a pretty rough few weeks with nausea and sickness which has just been horrible. Starting to feel better this week though so I'm hoping I've had the worst of it. 

On a better note though I had my booking appt last week and have my scan booked for the 20th which I can't wait for! 

Elle that's great news on your scan :)

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Not been on here much recently as been on holiday and not had much time to get on here.
> 
> Fay, that's wonderful news that you got a scan and got to see the heartbeat! It's just the most amazing thing isn't it? You must be so excited to be able to tell your family this weekend knowing everything is ok :)
> 
> I'm slightly jealous of you being fairly symptom free though! I've had a pretty rough few weeks with nausea and sickness which has just been horrible. Starting to feel better this week though so I'm hoping I've had the worst of it.
> 
> On a better note though I had my booking appt last week and have my scan booked for the 20th which I can't wait for!
> 
> Elle that's great news on your scan :)
> 
> How's everyone else doing? xx

Hi Ali,

Hope you had a nice relaxing holiday? : ) 
Yes it was so lovely to see our baby on the screen!! and see that there was a heartbeat there :) 

That's great news about your booking appointment and scan too, I have mine on the 17th so just a few days before you, so i'll let you know how it goes lol! 
I do feel pretty lucky to have hardly any symptoms to be honest, especially now that I know baby is fine and developing well :) I hope you have had the worst of yours and you do start feeling better soon :) It's awful enjoying your pregnancy when you just feel like crap!! lol 

I am so excited for this wknd!!! Really can't wait now!! Just two more days! lol xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Fay
Yes have had a lovely holiday thanks, we had planned to go abroad but decided not to when we found out I was pregnant and instead spent time at home. We were so lucky with the weather and spent most of the first week on the beach which was just lovely :) Also got loads done around the house and garden which felt good (we moved here just a few months ago so have quite a long to do list!) 

Hope your weekend went well, look forward to hearing all about it!

xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Fay
> Yes have had a lovely holiday thanks, we had planned to go abroad but decided not to when we found out I was pregnant and instead spent time at home. We were so lucky with the weather and spent most of the first week on the beach which was just lovely :) Also got loads done around the house and garden which felt good (we moved here just a few months ago so have quite a long to do list!)
> 
> Hope your weekend went well, look forward to hearing all about it!
> 
> xx

Aww that sounds great, it's good to get those to-do jobs done! :) 

We had an awesome wknd thanks, we told our families and everyone was sooooo pleased for us, and totally supportive, so we are all now over the moon : ) And to top it all off, we managed to hear the baby's heartbeat today on the angel doppler thing and it was amazing! Heard mine first and then defo heard baby's after as it was a lot faster!! So we are feeling great today thanks : ) 

How is everyone else feeling? I have my 12 week scan and booking appointment next monday but I will only be 11 weeks, be really interesting to see how much the baby has grown in 2 weeks : ) xxx


----------



## Summer76

Glad to hear your weekend went so well and to have heard the baby's heartbeat, that's just amazing! I'm so happy for you, you must be dancing on the ceiling! :happydance:

Will be very excited to hear how your scan goes, I can't wait for mine only a week and 2 days to go!! 

I'm still having some bad days though thankfully they're becoming less and I'm finally starting to eat marginally better, although much smaller meals than I used to! I'll be 12 weeks this Sunday so looking forward to nearing the second trimester :)

Oh, we've also now got our pram! It's a second hand one but from a very good friend (probably wouldn't have considered 2nd hand if we didn't know the person so well) and at a complete bargain! It's a silver cross 3 in one with car seat and buggy as well so we're sorted with all that for a while which is quite a relief. Not buying anything else just yet though as don't want to get carried away! 

I might not be online for a few days after today as I'm staying at my parents while they're away (granny sitting!) though will try to pop in and say hello if I can. 

Fay, good luck with your scan on Monday and have a great week everyone :D


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Glad to hear your weekend went so well and to have heard the baby's heartbeat, that's just amazing! I'm so happy for you, you must be dancing on the ceiling! :happydance:
> 
> Will be very excited to hear how your scan goes, I can't wait for mine only a week and 2 days to go!!
> 
> I'm still having some bad days though thankfully they're becoming less and I'm finally starting to eat marginally better, although much smaller meals than I used to! I'll be 12 weeks this Sunday so looking forward to nearing the second trimester :)
> 
> Oh, we've also now got our pram! It's a second hand one but from a very good friend (probably wouldn't have considered 2nd hand if we didn't know the person so well) and at a complete bargain! It's a silver cross 3 in one with car seat and buggy as well so we're sorted with all that for a while which is quite a relief. Not buying anything else just yet though as don't want to get carried away!
> 
> I might not be online for a few days after today as I'm staying at my parents while they're away (granny sitting!) though will try to pop in and say hello if I can.
> 
> Fay, good luck with your scan on Monday and have a great week everyone :D

Yeah It's such a relief to hear the heartbeat and to know that I can always have a little listen if I want to (and can find it lol). 

It's good to hear that your bad days are getting much more infrequent and that you are able to eat better now, even if it is smaller meals, I find I eat little and often anyway which is supposed to be better so that's great for you :) Yeah I bet you can't wait to get into your second trimester, I'm looking forward to that too! Much more of a relief when that happens :)

That's great that you managed to get hold a travel system :) isn't it good when people offer you things that you could actually do with! lol And that's good that you know them well enough to know that it will be a good pram for you. I am worried about those times where people offer us stuff that is really not our taste or something and it'll be hard to say no cause they are being so kind by offering it to you lol! Maybe we'll just say that we already have whatever it is they are offering lol!! 

Hope you have a great time granny sitting lol! And thanks about the scan i'll let you know how it goes, and how big baby is in just 2 weeks lol! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi ladies!
It sounds like everything is going well for everyone. So nice to hear :) I have my 1st appt Monday, no scan unfortunately, but Im finally almost 12 weeks. I still haven't been able to hear my babies heartbeat on my doppler. It will register at 148ish but I can't hear it. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. Any advice? I have a tilted uterus, do you think that might make it harder to hear? I bought the more expensive one that said I could find it from 8-10 weeks... well, that hasn't happened. :( Im glad you are having success with yours. Any tips would be fantastic.


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies!
> It sounds like everything is going well for everyone. So nice to hear :) I have my 1st appt Monday, no scan unfortunately, but Im finally almost 12 weeks. I still haven't been able to hear my babies heartbeat on my doppler. It will register at 148ish but I can't hear it. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. Any advice? I have a tilted uterus, do you think that might make it harder to hear? I bought the more expensive one that said I could find it from 8-10 weeks... well, that hasn't happened. :( Im glad you are having success with yours. Any tips would be fantastic.

Awww its so good that we are all quite close to 12 weeks now, can't wait to move over to the second trimester :) 
I'm not sure I can offer much advice about the doppler i'm afraid, i've not tried it again since we first heard the heartbeat so it may have been a fluke for us! lol The one we have is very simple and doesn't have any digital displays or anything, I will say though that we found the baby's heartbeat right down near the pubic bone in the centre of my stomach and I had to tilt the doppler a little bit to hear it as flat on didn't work, and I had to breath in a bit and press down so that it would get close enough to pick it up, so have a go at doing that if you haven't already, some people say that they find it easier to stick a pillow under their bum to help the uterus come closer to the surface so maybe try that too? I think I will give mine another go this wknd and see how I get on and i'll let you know if it's in the same place etc. 
Good luck! I really hope you find it soon xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> It sounds like everything is going well for everyone. So nice to hear :) I have my 1st appt Monday, no scan unfortunately, but Im finally almost 12 weeks. I still haven't been able to hear my babies heartbeat on my doppler. It will register at 148ish but I can't hear it. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. Any advice? I have a tilted uterus, do you think that might make it harder to hear? I bought the more expensive one that said I could find it from 8-10 weeks... well, that hasn't happened. :( Im glad you are having success with yours. Any tips would be fantastic.
> 
> Awww its so good that we are all quite close to 12 weeks now, can't wait to move over to the second trimester :)
> I'm not sure I can offer much advice about the doppler i'm afraid, i've not tried it again since we first heard the heartbeat so it may have been a fluke for us! lol The one we have is very simple and doesn't have any digital displays or anything, I will say though that we found the baby's heartbeat right down near the pubic bone in the centre of my stomach and I had to tilt the doppler a little bit to hear it as flat on didn't work, and I had to breath in a bit and press down so that it would get close enough to pick it up, so have a go at doing that if you haven't already, some people say that they find it easier to stick a pillow under their bum to help the uterus come closer to the surface so maybe try that too? I think I will give mine another go this wknd and see how I get on and i'll let you know if it's in the same place etc.
> Good luck! I really hope you find it soon xxxClick to expand...

Thanks so much for the advice, I haven't tried any of that, so I might just go try it right now :) Have a fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies!
> It sounds like everything is going well for everyone. So nice to hear :) I have my 1st appt Monday, no scan unfortunately, but Im finally almost 12 weeks. I still haven't been able to hear my babies heartbeat on my doppler. It will register at 148ish but I can't hear it. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. Any advice? I have a tilted uterus, do you think that might make it harder to hear? I bought the more expensive one that said I could find it from 8-10 weeks... well, that hasn't happened. :( Im glad you are having success with yours. Any tips would be fantastic.

Happy 12 weeks! :) 

I haven't got a doppler so can't give you any advice I'm afraid but good luck with it! 

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> It sounds like everything is going well for everyone. So nice to hear :) I have my 1st appt Monday, no scan unfortunately, but Im finally almost 12 weeks. I still haven't been able to hear my babies heartbeat on my doppler. It will register at 148ish but I can't hear it. I wonder if I am doing something wrong. Any advice? I have a tilted uterus, do you think that might make it harder to hear? I bought the more expensive one that said I could find it from 8-10 weeks... well, that hasn't happened. :( Im glad you are having success with yours. Any tips would be fantastic.
> 
> Happy 12 weeks! :)
> 
> I haven't got a doppler so can't give you any advice I'm afraid but good luck with it!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks!! You're right behind me!!!! :)


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hey everyone!!

Lots has gone on whilst I've been away, all sounding good :)

Had booking in appointment with midwife - won't see her again until 4th December, and she told me I'll be under consultant care which really does suck and has taken me a while to accept as I really had my heart set on trying for a water birth. But its a no go... will be monitored all through labour in hospital :nope:

But on positive side of things, got scan appointment through this morning for 26th October, 11 days to wait.. hurray and should be 12+1 by then... 
Also found baby's heartbeat on Monday night, at 9+6 :happydance:
Have made a little video with the heartbeat and will attach it on here :) Can hear the heartbeat but it doesn't pick up the beats per minute. It picks up my heartbeat and bpm, so I think the baby's heartbeat is just abit too faint for it to register on dopplers bpm..but it sounds really clear and strong. I bought the sonoline b doppler on amazon for about £56 and is well worth it to find heartbeat so early :)
We told my daughter, Mia on Sunday too...and it went so well, a photo of her is in the video :)

Anyone have any feelings or hopes for baby's sex?

We aren't finding out the baby's sex and we really don't mind which sex the baby is... but I know my OH would be over moon if we had a boy so part of me is hoping we do. But I haven't got any gut feelings yet...

Has anyone decided on names yet?

We've chosen the names Neevah Ann Elizabeth for a girl, Ann and Elizabeth are family names and we just love Neevah, with the nicknames of Neve and Nevie :)
And Calan Brian Louis Matthew for a boy, Brian is for OHs late father, Louis is a family name for me and Matthew is my half brother who died hours after birth. We just love Calan, with the nickname of Cal...

I love unusual names, that aren't that common or popular... and Im not that keen on names which can get given nicknames, but this time I like the nicknames for the names..
And its why I chose Mia, but it's really common and popular now lol and her friends have nicknamed her Mimi :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
I'm still worn out and feeling sick all the time, eating so much less too... but other than that..just loving being pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDeZOC5KVkE


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Thanks so much for the advice, I haven't tried any of that, so I might just go try it right now :) Have a fabulous weekend!!!

No problem how did you get on? xxx


----------



## FayA

PrettyUnable said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Lots has gone on whilst I've been away, all sounding good :)
> 
> Had booking in appointment with midwife - won't see her again until 4th December, and she told me I'll be under consultant care which really does suck and has taken me a while to accept as I really had my heart set on trying for a water birth. But its a no go... will be monitored all through labour in hospital :nope:
> 
> But on positive side of things, got scan appointment through this morning for 26th October, 11 days to wait.. hurray and should be 12+1 by then...
> Also found baby's heartbeat on Monday night, at 9+6 :happydance:
> Have made a little video with the heartbeat and will attach it on here :) Can hear the heartbeat but it doesn't pick up the beats per minute. It picks up my heartbeat and bpm, so I think the baby's heartbeat is just abit too faint for it to register on dopplers bpm..but it sounds really clear and strong. I bought the sonoline b doppler on amazon for about £56 and is well worth it to find heartbeat so early :)
> We told my daughter, Mia on Sunday too...and it went so well, a photo of her is in the video :)
> 
> Anyone have any feelings or hopes for baby's sex?
> 
> We aren't finding out the baby's sex and we really don't mind which sex the baby is... but I know my OH would be over moon if we had a boy so part of me is hoping we do. But I haven't got any gut feelings yet...
> 
> Has anyone decided on names yet?
> 
> We've chosen the names Neevah Ann Elizabeth for a girl, Ann and Elizabeth are family names and we just love Neevah, with the nicknames of Neve and Nevie :)
> And Calan Brian Louis Matthew for a boy, Brian is for OHs late father, Louis is a family name for me and Matthew is my half brother who died hours after birth. We just love Calan, with the nickname of Cal...
> 
> I love unusual names, that aren't that common or popular... and Im not that keen on names which can get given nicknames, but this time I like the nicknames for the names..
> And its why I chose Mia, but it's really common and popular now lol and her friends have nicknamed her Mimi :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
> I'm still worn out and feeling sick all the time, eating so much less too... but other than that..just loving being pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hey, 

Your video is great!! I have been meaning to try and record the heartbeat myself actually to try and send a little clip to my family :) Such a strong heartbeat you have in there! :) really great to hear :)

That is a real shame that you will be under consultant care, and I really understand how you feel as I too would be as upset as you if I were told that :( I really hope you can still make it an enjoyable experience for you and you won't feel too restricted x

That's great about your scan appointment! It's very exciting! I actually have mine this afternoon at 3pm along with my booking appointment, so I'm looking forward to that as I feel like I will properly be under their radar now and in their books and get things rolling! :) I had an early scan at 9 weeks as I wasn't experiencing any symptoms really and was a little worried so wanted to check before telling our families, everything was great and it's going to be so lovely to see how much the baby has grown in just 2 weeks! :) 

My husband wants to find out the sex but I don't, so we're going to wait til the birth, I think although we'd be happy with either sex, secretly the ideal would be to have a boy as our first child, and we do seem to be getting boy vibes, but I don't know if that's just an ideal or gut feelings, so only time will tell, lol, but i'd love a little girl too though, lots of dresses and tights lol! 

We have two names picked out for each sex but we are not telling anyone the names as we really struggled to come up with two of each that we were really happy with and I think if we revealed them then they won't be as special and some people reactions may upset us or annoy us, so we thought we'll just keep it until the birth lol! 

We love unusual names too, but our boy ones aren't really as unusual as we would like because we couldn't really agree on many lol! Your names are lovely by the way :) And I bet your daughter was so excited!! :) 

I am suffering from colds all the time at the moment! I work with babies in a day nursery so I seem to be picking up every sniffle what with my immune system being weaker! sooo frustrating!! lol 

Hope you start to feel better soon, and the same goes for everyone else, not long til we're in the second trimester and hopefully we'll all start blooming and getting our energy levels back!! lol xxxx

Oh and I can't believe my baby is the size of a lime now!! :D hehe!


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice, I haven't tried any of that, so I might just go try it right now :) Have a fabulous weekend!!!
> 
> No problem how did you get on? xxxClick to expand...

I had no luck. However, I had my 12 week appt today and heard it there. I also paid close attention to how the dr did it, and he was reallllly low and more off to the side. So I will try again. He said to bring mine in next time to make sure he can find it on mine and make sure its working properly. Im just over the moon to finally hear my baby again!!! :) 
How are you?


----------



## AverysMommy

PrettyUnable said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Lots has gone on whilst I've been away, all sounding good :)
> 
> Had booking in appointment with midwife - won't see her again until 4th December, and she told me I'll be under consultant care which really does suck and has taken me a while to accept as I really had my heart set on trying for a water birth. But its a no go... will be monitored all through labour in hospital :nope:
> 
> But on positive side of things, got scan appointment through this morning for 26th October, 11 days to wait.. hurray and should be 12+1 by then...
> Also found baby's heartbeat on Monday night, at 9+6 :happydance:
> Have made a little video with the heartbeat and will attach it on here :) Can hear the heartbeat but it doesn't pick up the beats per minute. It picks up my heartbeat and bpm, so I think the baby's heartbeat is just abit too faint for it to register on dopplers bpm..but it sounds really clear and strong. I bought the sonoline b doppler on amazon for about £56 and is well worth it to find heartbeat so early :)
> We told my daughter, Mia on Sunday too...and it went so well, a photo of her is in the video :)
> 
> Anyone have any feelings or hopes for baby's sex?
> 
> We aren't finding out the baby's sex and we really don't mind which sex the baby is... but I know my OH would be over moon if we had a boy so part of me is hoping we do. But I haven't got any gut feelings yet...
> 
> Has anyone decided on names yet?
> 
> We've chosen the names Neevah Ann Elizabeth for a girl, Ann and Elizabeth are family names and we just love Neevah, with the nicknames of Neve and Nevie :)
> And Calan Brian Louis Matthew for a boy, Brian is for OHs late father, Louis is a family name for me and Matthew is my half brother who died hours after birth. We just love Calan, with the nickname of Cal...
> 
> I love unusual names, that aren't that common or popular... and Im not that keen on names which can get given nicknames, but this time I like the nicknames for the names..
> And its why I chose Mia, but it's really common and popular now lol and her friends have nicknamed her Mimi :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:
> I'm still worn out and feeling sick all the time, eating so much less too... but other than that..just loving being pregnant!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDeZOC5KVkE

I love the video!!!!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I had no luck. However, I had my 12 week appt today and heard it there. I also paid close attention to how the dr did it, and he was reallllly low and more off to the side. So I will try again. He said to bring mine in next time to make sure he can find it on mine and make sure its working properly. Im just over the moon to finally hear my baby again!!! :)
> How are you?

Aww that's brilliant! And that was nice of the doctor to say that :) 
My scan also went really well, we managed to get a video recording of the scan monitor so we have a cute little video clip of the baby having a right old wriggle around to send to our family and friends : ) 
Can't wait to have my next one already! :) lol x


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I had no luck. However, I had my 12 week appt today and heard it there. I also paid close attention to how the dr did it, and he was reallllly low and more off to the side. So I will try again. He said to bring mine in next time to make sure he can find it on mine and make sure its working properly. Im just over the moon to finally hear my baby again!!! :)
> How are you?
> 
> Aww that's brilliant! And that was nice of the doctor to say that :)
> My scan also went really well, we managed to get a video recording of the scan monitor so we have a cute little video clip of the baby having a right old wriggle around to send to our family and friends : )
> Can't wait to have my next one already! :) lol xClick to expand...

So happy for you!!! I can't wait to have my scan... won't be until 20 weeks or so. UGH! However, time seems to be flying so Im sure that will be here before I know it. Have a great day!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> So happy for you!!! I can't wait to have my scan... won't be until 20 weeks or so. UGH! However, time seems to be flying so Im sure that will be here before I know it. Have a great day!

Oh yes you have to wait til 20 weeks don't you? awww I can't imagine your impatience!! lol awww it'll defo be worth the wait!!! :) Are you finding out the sex or waiting til birth? We're going to wait, husband wants to know, and part of me does too, but I think for us it will be so much more special to have that extra little surprise at the end of all that hard work lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you!!! I can't wait to have my scan... won't be until 20 weeks or so. UGH! However, time seems to be flying so Im sure that will be here before I know it. Have a great day!
> 
> Oh yes you have to wait til 20 weeks don't you? awww I can't imagine your impatience!! lol awww it'll defo be worth the wait!!! :) Are you finding out the sex or waiting til birth? We're going to wait, husband wants to know, and part of me does too, but I think for us it will be so much more special to have that extra little surprise at the end of all that hard work lol xxxClick to expand...

I wanted to wait, before I got pregnant, but my hubby said he can't wait... and now I need to know too!!! :) Im almost certain it's a boy, I will be floored if I am wrong. I guess we will see. Talk about patience... you are a strong woman being able to wait! Do you have any feelings yet of what you think you are having?


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies
Wow there's been a lot going on! 

Elle, love the video! So amazing to hear the heartbeat like that :) 

Like the names you've picked out especially Calan for a boy. We've not decided completely yet but do have a shortlist - we probably won't tell anyone until the birth though. I kind of have an inkling of having a boy though I've no idea why! At the end of the day as long baby's healthy I don't mind but for some reason I do keep thinking boy!

Hope you're feeling better soon, it really sucks feeling crappy all the time! I really can't wait to properly hit the second trimester and get all my energy back lol!

Fay, glad to hear your scan went well, that's so exciting :D

I have my scan tomorrow morning and can't wait! :happydance:

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wow there's been a lot going on!
> 
> Elle, love the video! So amazing to hear the heartbeat like that :)
> 
> Like the names you've picked out especially Calan for a boy. We've not decided completely yet but do have a shortlist - we probably won't tell anyone until the birth though. I kind of have an inkling of having a boy though I've no idea why! At the end of the day as long baby's healthy I don't mind but for some reason I do keep thinking boy!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon, it really sucks feeling crappy all the time! I really can't wait to properly hit the second trimester and get all my energy back lol!
> 
> Fay, glad to hear your scan went well, that's so exciting :D
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow morning and can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Good luck at your scan!!!! How exciting!!! :) We didn't announce our name with our son until birth.. I found that everyone seems to have an opinion on every name, and it really started to bug me. So we kept it quiet and it worked well :) G/L!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I wanted to wait, before I got pregnant, but my hubby said he can't wait... and now I need to know too!!! :) Im almost certain it's a boy, I will be floored if I am wrong. I guess we will see. Talk about patience... you are a strong woman being able to wait! Do you have any feelings yet of what you think you are having?

I know, part of me wants to really really know, but others I know who found out the sex second time round for example, said it ruined it a little for them lol so gonna wait it out :) But I too have a VERY strong instinct that it's a boy! There must be something in the time of year that we've all conceived boys or something, be really interesting to see how that pans out! lol I also will be a bit shocked if its a girl, don't get me wrong we would be equally as happy with a girl :) but for some reason I just have a strong boy vibe going on. Either that or it's going to be a tomboy! lol xxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Wow there's been a lot going on!
> 
> Elle, love the video! So amazing to hear the heartbeat like that :)
> 
> Like the names you've picked out especially Calan for a boy. We've not decided completely yet but do have a shortlist - we probably won't tell anyone until the birth though. I kind of have an inkling of having a boy though I've no idea why! At the end of the day as long baby's healthy I don't mind but for some reason I do keep thinking boy!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon, it really sucks feeling crappy all the time! I really can't wait to properly hit the second trimester and get all my energy back lol!
> 
> Fay, glad to hear your scan went well, that's so exciting :D
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow morning and can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> xx

Oh brilliant! Let us know how it goes :) x
Like in my previous post, there must be something about when we conceived our babies as we all have boy vibes going on! haha be good to find out if it's true. 

My best friend and mother in law thinks it will be a girl, but everyone else thinks boy, but I don't think people have valid reasons for thinking any gender yet as the sex organs weren't even formed properly when we went back and told everyone, and they aren't visible externally yet on the scan etc, so I don't know where they were getting their vibes from, it's pure guess for other people really isn't it? At least for us, we kind of have gut feelings and instincts as they are growing inside us after all! 

My best friend thought it was going to be a girl about 2 years ago before we even tried conceiving, she just reckons i'll have a girl when I get pregnant, and my mother in law just thinks girl because my sister in law has had two girls and she just assumes that all her grandchildren will be girls!! lol
So we will see! It'll be nice to prove them wrong though and to prove my gut instincts were right, otherwise I'd look a bit silly then! lol xxx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Good luck at your scan!!!! How exciting!!! :) We didn't announce our name with our son until birth.. I found that everyone seems to have an opinion on every name, and it really started to bug me. So we kept it quiet and it worked well :) G/L!

Thanks! Went really well and had a really clear picture of the LO. Saw the heartbeat and tiny hands and feet. So incredible, I could not stop grinning :D Baby didn't move much at first but then had a real wriggle around and stretch which was just amazing and I'm now completely on cloud 9 :happydance:

Now going to spend the weekend finally telling everyone!!


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Summer76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Wow there's been a lot going on!
> 
> Elle, love the video! So amazing to hear the heartbeat like that :)
> 
> Like the names you've picked out especially Calan for a boy. We've not decided completely yet but do have a shortlist - we probably won't tell anyone until the birth though. I kind of have an inkling of having a boy though I've no idea why! At the end of the day as long baby's healthy I don't mind but for some reason I do keep thinking boy!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon, it really sucks feeling crappy all the time! I really can't wait to properly hit the second trimester and get all my energy back lol!
> 
> Fay, glad to hear your scan went well, that's so exciting :D
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow morning and can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh brilliant! Let us know how it goes :) x
> Like in my previous post, there must be something about when we conceived our babies as we all have boy vibes going on! haha be good to find out if it's true.
> 
> My best friend and mother in law thinks it will be a girl, but everyone else thinks boy, but I don't think people have valid reasons for thinking any gender yet as the sex organs weren't even formed properly when we went back and told everyone, and they aren't visible externally yet on the scan etc, so I don't know where they were getting their vibes from, it's pure guess for other people really isn't it? At least for us, we kind of have gut feelings and instincts as they are growing inside us after all!
> 
> My best friend thought it was going to be a girl about 2 years ago before we even tried conceiving, she just reckons i'll have a girl when I get pregnant, and my mother in law just thinks girl because my sister in law has had two girls and she just assumes that all her grandchildren will be girls!! lol
> So we will see! It'll be nice to prove them wrong though and to prove my gut instincts were right, otherwise I'd look a bit silly then! lol xxxClick to expand...

I think I was just posting at the same time as you! Scan went really well, got some brilliant pics and baby had a real good wriggle at the end which was just amazing :D Oh and we found out I'm due a day later than originally thought so I'm 12 and 3 rather than 12 and 4!

Everyone loves to have an opinion don't they? lol, I'm fully expecting to get lots of predictions from different people. It's strange though that we're all getting boy vibes, must be something in the air! Hopefully we'll all be proved right at the end :)

How are you doing? xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> I think I was just posting at the same time as you! Scan went really well, got some brilliant pics and baby had a real good wriggle at the end which was just amazing :D Oh and we found out I'm due a day later than originally thought so I'm 12 and 3 rather than 12 and 4!
> 
> Everyone loves to have an opinion don't they? lol, I'm fully expecting to get lots of predictions from different people. It's strange though that we're all getting boy vibes, must be something in the air! Hopefully we'll all be proved right at the end :)
> 
> How are you doing? xx

Aww that's great news about your scan, it's great seeing them wriggling around isn't it? It's strange too as we can't feel them yet though lol! 

My midwife brought my due date forward two days from the 9th to the 7th may but that's just how they worked out the whole 9 months thing, i'm still 11wks 4days but only 5% of babies arrive on their due date so I guess it won't be that date at all! haha My b-day is the 6th so i'd like to keep that one to myself, any time after that is fine! lol 

Have a great time telling everyone about your news, think we'll be going "public" this wknd or next week :) it's exciting! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> Summer76 said:
> 
> 
> I think I was just posting at the same time as you! Scan went really well, got some brilliant pics and baby had a real good wriggle at the end which was just amazing :D Oh and we found out I'm due a day later than originally thought so I'm 12 and 3 rather than 12 and 4!
> 
> Everyone loves to have an opinion don't they? lol, I'm fully expecting to get lots of predictions from different people. It's strange though that we're all getting boy vibes, must be something in the air! Hopefully we'll all be proved right at the end :)
> 
> How are you doing? xx
> 
> Aww that's great news about your scan, it's great seeing them wriggling around isn't it? It's strange too as we can't feel them yet though lol!
> 
> My midwife brought my due date forward two days from the 9th to the 7th may but that's just how they worked out the whole 9 months thing, i'm still 11wks 4days but only 5% of babies arrive on their due date so I guess it won't be that date at all! haha My b-day is the 6th so i'd like to keep that one to myself, any time after that is fine! lol
> 
> Have a great time telling everyone about your news, think we'll be going "public" this wknd or next week :) it's exciting! xxxClick to expand...

I can't wait to feel the babe :) I went fb official on Monday, it was exciting to share the news. ALSO, I FINALLY found the heartbeat yesterday!!!! Yay! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## FayA

I can't wait to feel the babe :) I went fb official on Monday, it was exciting to share the news. ALSO, I FINALLY found the heartbeat yesterday!!!! Yay! Have a great weekend everyone![/QUOTE]

Yay!!! that's great news about hearing the heartbeat! :D fantastic! 
We went fb public today lol! It's soooo nice to talk about it to everyone now :) Now all that's left is to tell work on monday!! which i'm a little nervous about to be honest cause no one expects it AT ALL! So will be a big shock for them I think! :S lol I'm sure it will be fine though xxx
Have a great wknd xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> I can't wait to feel the babe :) I went fb official on Monday, it was exciting to share the news. ALSO, I FINALLY found the heartbeat yesterday!!!! Yay! Have a great weekend everyone!

Yay!!! that's great news about hearing the heartbeat! :D fantastic! 
We went fb public today lol! It's soooo nice to talk about it to everyone now :) Now all that's left is to tell work on monday!! which i'm a little nervous about to be honest cause no one expects it AT ALL! So will be a big shock for them I think! :S lol I'm sure it will be fine though xxx
Have a great wknd xxx[/QUOTE]

Congrats on going public! It's nice to not hide it anymore, isn't it! Good luck telling work Monday, until then, enjoy the rest of the weekend!!!


----------



## Summer76

Congrats everyone on going public! We've now told everyone we wanted to and have also gone fb official!! It does feel so good to be able talk about it in the open and not hide it anymore! :happydance:

Tara, that's great news on finding the heartbeat, really pleased for you :)

Fay, good luck with telling work! 

xx


----------



## FayA

Thanks everyone, it went well today, think some people were a little surprised lol but happy for me so all is well and it's great that everyone now knows so there are no more secrets or watching what we say around certain people lol! 

Does anyone else feel like they are getting tiny bumps yet? I think mine has now gone from feeling bloated to an every so slight bump :) Only noticeable to me and my husband of course, not enough to show through clothing etc, but I think it's the start of something :) x


----------



## bfpsoon

Hey Ladies

Glad you are continuing the group, it's nice to hear your stories and hear about your progression. It's also a reminder of how far along I would of been around now as I have now come to terms with my Loss and happy to move on.

I still haven't had a period since my MC, so I don't know where I am in my cycle atm. But I really hope to be joining you all again within the next few months, I now feel ready to try again. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for me.

I hope pregnancy is treating you all well, All my Love & best wishes

Xx Rae xX


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hey, how are you all?
I've been really rough :nope: Came home from work last Monday and been signed off work since. I get really dizzy and sick when ever I stand up or walk.
Been to doctors and had blood tests and ruled loads out and they don't know what it is. Doctor said its basically a symptom of this pregnancy that just have to wait for it to go.. :cry: I've been so worried about the baby but heard heartbeat on the doppler a couple of times so I know everything is ok hopefully.
Doctor is trying to get hold of midwife for her to come and see me, incase she can suggest something, but I doubt it. 
Don't know what I'm going to do about work, if I'm off much longer they'd probably sack me :growlmad:
Trying not to stress about everything but its hard not to.
Got the scan on Wednesday, really can't wait at all... hoping it will make me feel better about things.

I thought it'd be nice if we're all on facebook to add each other.. I'm https://www.facebook.com/ElleEdwards84
Feel free to add me 
Although we still haven't announced on FB or to everyone yet..will be doing in next week 

Rae- it's good to hear from you :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you and look forward to you joining us soon :flower:

Hope everyone is well 

Elle
xxx


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Glad you are continuing the group, it's nice to hear your stories and hear about your progression. It's also a reminder of how far along I would of been around now as I have now come to terms with my Loss and happy to move on.
> 
> I still haven't had a period since my MC, so I don't know where I am in my cycle atm. But I really hope to be joining you all again within the next few months, I now feel ready to try again. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for me.
> 
> I hope pregnancy is treating you all well, All my Love & best wishes
> 
> Xx Rae xX

Hi Rae,

It's lovely to hear from you and I am so pleased that you are starting to feel stronger now and ready to try again :) I really hope that you will be able to come and join our thread again, I know the dates won't be similar but it will be great to keep in touch and help you out if we can :) 
I have everything crossed for you!! :) 
All the best 
Fay xxx


----------



## FayA

PrettyUnable said:


> Hey, how are you all?
> I've been really rough :nope: Came home from work last Monday and been signed off work since. I get really dizzy and sick when ever I stand up or walk.
> Been to doctors and had blood tests and ruled loads out and they don't know what it is. Doctor said its basically a symptom of this pregnancy that just have to wait for it to go.. :cry: I've been so worried about the baby but heard heartbeat on the doppler a couple of times so I know everything is ok hopefully.
> Doctor is trying to get hold of midwife for her to come and see me, incase she can suggest something, but I doubt it.
> Don't know what I'm going to do about work, if I'm off much longer they'd probably sack me :growlmad:
> Trying not to stress about everything but its hard not to.
> Got the scan on Wednesday, really can't wait at all... hoping it will make me feel better about things.
> 
> I thought it'd be nice if we're all on facebook to add each other.. I'm https://www.facebook.com/ElleEdwards84
> Feel free to add me
> Although we still haven't announced on FB or to everyone yet..will be doing in next week
> 
> Rae- it's good to hear from you :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you and look forward to you joining us soon :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Elle
> xxx

Hi Elle,

I'm so sorry to hear that you have been feeling unwell! :( How strange that they can't put their finger on what it could be though? I really hope you start to feel better and hope that it will disappear for you in the second trimester. 

I think that would be very unfair of work (if not illegal) to sack you because you are sick? You have a doctors note so it's not like you are trying your luck with time off or anything! I hope they will be understanding for you. Let us know if the midwife does suggest anything, and its good to hear that you can still hear baby's heartbeat, so you shouldn't have anything to worry about! :) Good luck for your scan tomorrow, let us know how that goes too :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

PrettyUnable said:


> Hey, how are you all?
> I've been really rough :nope: Came home from work last Monday and been signed off work since. I get really dizzy and sick when ever I stand up or walk.
> Been to doctors and had blood tests and ruled loads out and they don't know what it is. Doctor said its basically a symptom of this pregnancy that just have to wait for it to go.. :cry: I've been so worried about the baby but heard heartbeat on the doppler a couple of times so I know everything is ok hopefully.
> Doctor is trying to get hold of midwife for her to come and see me, incase she can suggest something, but I doubt it.
> Don't know what I'm going to do about work, if I'm off much longer they'd probably sack me :growlmad:
> Trying not to stress about everything but its hard not to.
> Got the scan on Wednesday, really can't wait at all... hoping it will make me feel better about things.
> 
> I thought it'd be nice if we're all on facebook to add each other.. I'm https://www.facebook.com/ElleEdwards84
> Feel free to add me
> Although we still haven't announced on FB or to everyone yet..will be doing in next week
> 
> Rae- it's good to hear from you :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you and look forward to you joining us soon :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Elle
> xxx

Sorry you are feeling so rough! I hope someone can help you with that!!! Let us know how the scan goes, so exciting!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> Thanks everyone, it went well today, think some people were a little surprised lol but happy for me so all is well and it's great that everyone now knows so there are no more secrets or watching what we say around certain people lol!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they are getting tiny bumps yet? I think mine has now gone from feeling bloated to an every so slight bump :) Only noticeable to me and my husband of course, not enough to show through clothing etc, but I think it's the start of something :) x

I have a tiny bump, still lots of bloat but a little bump 1st thing in the morn before the bloat starts. :) I will post a pic Saturday on my 14wk :) You're a plum now!!! Yay!


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Glad you are continuing the group, it's nice to hear your stories and hear about your progression. It's also a reminder of how far along I would of been around now as I have now come to terms with my Loss and happy to move on.
> 
> I still haven't had a period since my MC, so I don't know where I am in my cycle atm. But I really hope to be joining you all again within the next few months, I now feel ready to try again. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for me.
> 
> I hope pregnancy is treating you all well, All my Love & best wishes
> 
> Xx Rae xX

It's nice to hear from you! I have everything crossed that you will be joining us again real soon! What a bummer that you still haven't had your period! :( Good luck with everything and keep us posted!!!! xxxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I have a tiny bump, still lots of bloat but a little bump 1st thing in the morn before the bloat starts. :) I will post a pic Saturday on my 14wk :) You're a plum now!!! Yay!

I know!!! hehe a plum! and I thought a lime was big, and you are a peach! awwwww cute! hehe! 
Yes I will post a pic of my bump when I get a good enough pic too :) can't wait to start sharing bump pics as we grow! :D x


----------



## PrettyUnable

Thanks everyone, Doctors still don't know what is wrong but have said if I'm the same next week then they want to refer me to the ENT to see if it is anything related, if not there are some stronger anti sickness tablets but that would be the absolute last resort...
But on better news...
Scan went sooooooo well today!!! So happy and relieved. :happydance:
Baby was asleep at first, then woke up and wriggled for abit for us to get a couple of pictures :cloud9: Then baby turned over away from us and went back to sleep :haha:
Dated at 12+6!!!!! So takes due date to 4th May 2012 :cloud9:
I don't even care that I was sick in hospital everytime I stood up lol.
Just so so soooo happy, and made announcements on facebook so we are officially public now :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Scan2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









Scan3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FayA

PrettyUnable said:


> Thanks everyone, Doctors still don't know what is wrong but have said if I'm the same next week then they want to refer me to the ENT to see if it is anything related, if not there are some stronger anti sickness tablets but that would be the absolute last resort...
> But on better news...
> Scan went sooooooo well today!!! So happy and relieved. :happydance:
> Baby was asleep at first, then woke up and wriggled for abit for us to get a couple of pictures :cloud9: Then baby turned over away from us and went back to sleep :haha:
> Dated at 12+6!!!!! So takes due date to 4th May 2012 :cloud9:
> I don't even care that I was sick in hospital everytime I stood up lol.
> Just so so soooo happy, and made announcements on facebook so we are officially public now :thumbup:

Awww wow you have a really clear and detailed picture of the baby! :) Looks very healthy indeed! I suppose I did have mine at 11 weeks, so the difference in 2 weeks is probably loads! lol Awww that's great that all is well with the baby, your sickness doesn't seem to be affecting baby's growth or anything so that's great :) bet you can feel more reassured now :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

PrettyUnable said:


> Thanks everyone, Doctors still don't know what is wrong but have said if I'm the same next week then they want to refer me to the ENT to see if it is anything related, if not there are some stronger anti sickness tablets but that would be the absolute last resort...
> But on better news...
> Scan went sooooooo well today!!! So happy and relieved. :happydance:
> Baby was asleep at first, then woke up and wriggled for abit for us to get a couple of pictures :cloud9: Then baby turned over away from us and went back to sleep :haha:
> Dated at 12+6!!!!! So takes due date to 4th May 2012 :cloud9:
> I don't even care that I was sick in hospital everytime I stood up lol.
> Just so so soooo happy, and made announcements on facebook so we are officially public now :thumbup:

Awww love the scan pics. What a beautiful litte babe :) 
Today is my last day in 1st tri! 1/3 of the way done cookin'! Im ready for 2nd tri, all the goodies that come along with it. Feeling movement, gender scan.. hopefully ENERGY! hehe. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Glad you are continuing the group, it's nice to hear your stories and hear about your progression. It's also a reminder of how far along I would of been around now as I have now come to terms with my Loss and happy to move on.
> 
> I still haven't had a period since my MC, so I don't know where I am in my cycle atm. But I really hope to be joining you all again within the next few months, I now feel ready to try again. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for me.
> 
> I hope pregnancy is treating you all well, All my Love & best wishes
> 
> Xx Rae xX

Hi Rae
Really good to hear from you, glad you're doing ok and ready to try and again. Hope to see you joining us here again very soon, will keep everything crossed for you. 
Take care
Ali xx


----------



## Summer76

PrettyUnable said:


> Thanks everyone, Doctors still don't know what is wrong but have said if I'm the same next week then they want to refer me to the ENT to see if it is anything related, if not there are some stronger anti sickness tablets but that would be the absolute last resort...
> But on better news...
> Scan went sooooooo well today!!! So happy and relieved. :happydance:
> Baby was asleep at first, then woke up and wriggled for abit for us to get a couple of pictures :cloud9: Then baby turned over away from us and went back to sleep :haha:
> Dated at 12+6!!!!! So takes due date to 4th May 2012 :cloud9:
> I don't even care that I was sick in hospital everytime I stood up lol.
> Just so so soooo happy, and made announcements on facebook so we are officially public now :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you've not been feeling pretty rough, hope the drs can sort something out for you so you can enjoy the pregnancy properly. 

Great news on the scan though! Fantastic pics, they're so clear!!


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I have a tiny bump, still lots of bloat but a little bump 1st thing in the morn before the bloat starts. :) I will post a pic Saturday on my 14wk :) You're a plum now!!! Yay!
> 
> I know!!! hehe a plum! and I thought a lime was big, and you are a peach! awwwww cute! hehe!
> Yes I will post a pic of my bump when I get a good enough pic too :) can't wait to start sharing bump pics as we grow! :D xClick to expand...

I think I'm getting a little bump too! Not very noticeable yet but a definite start!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Aww I'm jealous.. no bump for me yet.. :(
Just bloat... :(


----------



## Summer76

It'll come soon I'm sure!


----------



## bfpsoon

Thanks Ladies

Well since I last posted, the Witch came for a visit, she has now left the building. Currently cd6, so I should be ovulating in around 8 days time. I've reset my CBFM and will be doing everything possible to catch the egg this cycle. Hopefully I'll be joining you all Before you all reach 3rd Tri, and then I can get to experience all that your've been through and ask for advice etc. I can't believe how fast your pregnancies are going, your all flying along!!

Elle sorry to hear you're unwell hun, I hope you feel better soon :flower:

And to everyone else, I hope pregnancy is treating you well, Can't wait to hear your progress.

Take care all
Xx Rae xX


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> Well since I last posted, the Witch came for a visit, she has now left the building. Currently cd6, so I should be ovulating in around 8 days time. I've reset my CBFM and will be doing everything possible to catch the egg this cycle. Hopefully I'll be joining you all Before you all reach 3rd Tri, and then I can get to experience all that your've been through and ask for advice etc. I can't believe how fast your pregnancies are going, your all flying along!!
> 
> Elle sorry to hear you're unwell hun, I hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> And to everyone else, I hope pregnancy is treating you well, Can't wait to hear your progress.
> 
> Take care all
> Xx Rae xX

Awww it's so great to hear of your progress still :) thanks for keeping in touch, good luck for this month, we'll have everything crossed for you! :) You can defo ask us any questions or for any advice, i'm sure we'll all be happy to help if we can, looks like we've all had different journeys so far, so I'm sure one of us will have had a worry or symptom that you want to talk about :) 

At first the first trimester was dragging for me, but I do actually agree that things seem to be speeding up a bit now, 13 weeks already now! crazy! I'll be half way through before I know it! lol Got my 20 week scan on dec 19th so really looking forward to that!! :D 

Tare care, keep us all posted xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

For all you bump lovers :) Its small but it's a start!
 



Attached Files:







100_0509.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Thanks Ladies
> 
> Well since I last posted, the Witch came for a visit, she has now left the building. Currently cd6, so I should be ovulating in around 8 days time. I've reset my CBFM and will be doing everything possible to catch the egg this cycle. Hopefully I'll be joining you all Before you all reach 3rd Tri, and then I can get to experience all that your've been through and ask for advice etc. I can't believe how fast your pregnancies are going, your all flying along!!
> 
> Elle sorry to hear you're unwell hun, I hope you feel better soon :flower:
> 
> And to everyone else, I hope pregnancy is treating you well, Can't wait to hear your progress.
> 
> Take care all
> Xx Rae xX

It's nice to hear from you again, you will be joining us very soon, I know it!


----------



## PrettyUnable

AverysMommy said:


> For all you bump lovers :) Its small but it's a start!

Awwwww that is such a cute bump!!! :cloud9:

Very jealous!:haha:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> For all you bump lovers :) Its small but it's a start!

Awwwww that's sooooo cute!! love it! Gonna upload mine now! hehe 
First one is when I found out at 3weeks 5 days and second is on monday at 13 weeks :) x
 



Attached Files:







Day I found out 3wks 5days.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









13 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> For all you bump lovers :) Its small but it's a start!
> 
> Awwwww that's sooooo cute!! love it! Gonna upload mine now! hehe
> First one is when I found out at 3weeks 5 days and second is on monday at 13 weeks :) xClick to expand...

Awww you are adorable! Love it!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

I can't believe I will be 15 weeks tmrw! The time is sure flying for me, how about the rest of you ladies? How is everyone feeling? I seem to have some energy back through out the day.. however, Im still going to bed early!!!! Im ready to stay up past 8pm :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I can't believe I will be 15 weeks tmrw! The time is sure flying for me, how about the rest of you ladies? How is everyone feeling? I seem to have some energy back through out the day.. however, Im still going to bed early!!!! Im ready to stay up past 8pm :)

I'm the same, since I told everyone about bring pregnant the last few weeks have flown in! I can't believe i'll be 14 weeks on monday!!! crazy!! And in about 6 weeks I'll be half way through! Crazier! lol 
I've been feeling good too, my energy seems to be coming back, but not fully, still have days where I don't want to move! Others where I've done loads by 10am! lol I too am going to bed early, but I kind of used to do that anyway, I love my sleep and I do get up at 6am every day so I like to get at least 8 hrs sleep! lol 9 if I can :D

I have found though that I am getting very easily irritated and stressed out slightly with my dog! Does anyone else have this problem with any pets? It just seems like if he's not farting and stinking the whole house out, he annoys me with his loud screechy barking whenever someone's at the door, it really annoys me and I've said time and time to my hubby we need to get him training as we can't have that when baby is asleep etc, and it just doesn't seem to bother him! Grrrr! I would never ever get rid of my dog, but I do feel sometimes I just need some space away from him! lol. I can see this whole door situation taking ages to correct with him though, so we best get started soon, gonna have to put my foot down with the hubby! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe I will be 15 weeks tmrw! The time is sure flying for me, how about the rest of you ladies? How is everyone feeling? I seem to have some energy back through out the day.. however, Im still going to bed early!!!! Im ready to stay up past 8pm :)
> 
> I'm the same, since I told everyone about bring pregnant the last few weeks have flown in! I can't believe i'll be 14 weeks on monday!!! crazy!! And in about 6 weeks I'll be half way through! Crazier! lol
> I've been feeling good too, my energy seems to be coming back, but not fully, still have days where I don't want to move! Others where I've done loads by 10am! lol I too am going to bed early, but I kind of used to do that anyway, I love my sleep and I do get up at 6am every day so I like to get at least 8 hrs sleep! lol 9 if I can :D
> 
> I have found though that I am getting very easily irritated and stressed out slightly with my dog! Does anyone else have this problem with any pets? It just seems like if he's not farting and stinking the whole house out, he annoys me with his loud screechy barking whenever someone's at the door, it really annoys me and I've said time and time to my hubby we need to get him training as we can't have that when baby is asleep etc, and it just doesn't seem to bother him! Grrrr! I would never ever get rid of my dog, but I do feel sometimes I just need some space away from him! lol. I can see this whole door situation taking ages to correct with him though, so we best get started soon, gonna have to put my foot down with the hubby! lol xxxClick to expand...

I don't have a pet, so I can't relate... well, that's a lie, I have a fish. However, I can't say that he has ever irrritated me hehe. I'm sorry you are having problems with your pup, Im sure everything will work out the way it's suppose to in the end. I can understand your frustration though!!! I hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I don't have a pet, so I can't relate... well, that's a lie, I have a fish. However, I can't say that he has ever irrritated me hehe. I'm sorry you are having problems with your pup, Im sure everything will work out the way it's suppose to in the end. I can understand your frustration though!!! I hope you had a great weekend!

My wknd's been pretty boring actually lol husbands away so ive not had much to do really, although on the upside I have had plenty of time to scour the internet to look at travel systems and cot beds etc lol Have you been looking at anything like that yet? if so what ones take your fancy? We'd like a dark wood cot bed and I think i'm set on a travel system from mothercare that I have seen, here's the link - https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca..._1_15&nodeId=180180031&sr=1-15&qid=1320597565

The dog must of sensed my frustration cause he's actually been ok this wknd lol! Hope you have had a good wknd? x


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I don't have a pet, so I can't relate... well, that's a lie, I have a fish. However, I can't say that he has ever irrritated me hehe. I'm sorry you are having problems with your pup, Im sure everything will work out the way it's suppose to in the end. I can understand your frustration though!!! I hope you had a great weekend!
> 
> My wknd's been pretty boring actually lol husbands away so ive not had much to do really, although on the upside I have had plenty of time to scour the internet to look at travel systems and cot beds etc lol Have you been looking at anything like that yet? if so what ones take your fancy? We'd like a dark wood cot bed and I think i'm set on a travel system from mothercare that I have seen, here's the link - https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca..._1_15&nodeId=180180031&sr=1-15&qid=1320597565
> 
> The dog must of sensed my frustration cause he's actually been ok this wknd lol! Hope you have had a good wknd? xClick to expand...

FAY! Welcome to 2nd tri! :):):) 
I haven't been looking at anything yet... I think with me, I need to know if I'm having a boy or girl. However, that travel system is realllly cute! And I already know that I will get the dark wood for his/her crib set.. so we have some similar taste :) 
I'm glad your dog has simmered down for you, I'm sure that gives you some relief!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> FAY! Welcome to 2nd tri! :):):)
> I haven't been looking at anything yet... I think with me, I need to know if I'm having a boy or girl. However, that travel system is realllly cute! And I already know that I will get the dark wood for his/her crib set.. so we have some similar taste :)
> I'm glad your dog has simmered down for you, I'm sure that gives you some relief!

Thank you!!! I am a lemon!! hehe! 
Yeah see that is the trouble I am having with wanting to buy stuff, I take it you want to find out the gender then? At first I was team yellow until the end, but curiosity is really getting the better of me and I may have to find out the sex! lol Do you still have any feelings of the gender? Mine seems to have disappeared now and I'm not sure anymore, think that's why I also want to find out lol. But we have agreed that if we do then we would still keep it a secret from everyone else until the birth. I would still buy a lot of gender neutral things just incase they are wrong, but I think it'll be nice to have an almost guaranteed idea in your head of what the gender could be. We would be happy with either so it really doesn't matter but I think it's nice to know anyway :) 

Yes my dog is very attention seeking at times and he just needs to be put in his place, I think he acts up more when my husband is away as he's probably thinking 'don't you leave me as well!' lol But he's coming back today so all is good :) 

I don't know about you but dark wood furniture for a nursery is relatively rare over here, you can buy it, but the more common ones are pine and white ones, which tends to make the dark wood ones a tad more expensive, which is annoying, but i've found a cot bed that I like which is a good price, which will be worth the money as it'll convert into a junior bed for when they are older. We'll get a little moses basket too for the first few months, i'm looking forward to buying these big things! It will make it more realistic I think, as at the moment it still doesn't seem 100% real lol! I suppose I would feel more socially accepted shopping for these things with a massive bump! haha! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I agree, I think when I start buying it will feel more real. Or once I start showing or feeling movement. I am soooo looking forward to all these things, as Im sure most women are :) Yes, we are finding out, I have my next about in a week and we will book my scan appt that day. I am going to try and convince them to let me go in at 18wks instead of 20, will see how that goes. :) How does your DH feel about finding out the gender?
That's really too bad that it's more expensive for dark wood, Im actually not sure if it is here or not? 
I'm still thinking boy, only because i've felt that I would have 2 boys since my 1st son was born over 5 years ago. Everyone else seems to think girl-but what do they know? hehe.


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I agree, I think when I start buying it will feel more real. Or once I start showing or feeling movement. I am soooo looking forward to all these things, as Im sure most women are :) Yes, we are finding out, I have my next about in a week and we will book my scan appt that day. I am going to try and convince them to let me go in at 18wks instead of 20, will see how that goes. :) How does your DH feel about finding out the gender?
> That's really too bad that it's more expensive for dark wood, Im actually not sure if it is here or not?
> I'm still thinking boy, only because i've felt that I would have 2 boys since my 1st son was born over 5 years ago. Everyone else seems to think girl-but what do they know? hehe.

Oh brilliant, you'll have to let me know how your app goes and when your scan will be booked for, mine is bang on 20 weeks on 19th Dec, 6 weeks away, can't wait!! lol 

My DH wanted to know the gender at the beginning, and I didn't, and now that I do, he still wants to know but is maybe now slightly more reluctant because he would worry it would be wrong...but if we want either gender then it wouldn't matter if it was wrong I suppose. Like I said we'd still buy gender neutral things at first anyway. But he is happy to find out if I want to as well....I think we will....but maybe in the new year? I'll see how the 20 week scan goes first (i've been told that the hospital where I get my scan doesn't tell you AT ALL if it's a girl or boy, so if that's the case then we'll get one privately after that) The private gender scan isn't too expensive actually over here and they do a 4D view for you as well so I guess it would be more accurate to make out girl or boy bits :) 

Aww I didn't realise you already had a little boy, should have looked a bit closer at your signature really lol! what's his name? :) how does he feel about being a big brother? :D bet he's excited! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I agree, I think when I start buying it will feel more real. Or once I start showing or feeling movement. I am soooo looking forward to all these things, as Im sure most women are :) Yes, we are finding out, I have my next about in a week and we will book my scan appt that day. I am going to try and convince them to let me go in at 18wks instead of 20, will see how that goes. :) How does your DH feel about finding out the gender?
> That's really too bad that it's more expensive for dark wood, Im actually not sure if it is here or not?
> I'm still thinking boy, only because i've felt that I would have 2 boys since my 1st son was born over 5 years ago. Everyone else seems to think girl-but what do they know? hehe.
> 
> Oh brilliant, you'll have to let me know how your app goes and when your scan will be booked for, mine is bang on 20 weeks on 19th Dec, 6 weeks away, can't wait!! lol
> 
> My DH wanted to know the gender at the beginning, and I didn't, and now that I do, he still wants to know but is maybe now slightly more reluctant because he would worry it would be wrong...but if we want either gender then it wouldn't matter if it was wrong I suppose. Like I said we'd still buy gender neutral things at first anyway. But he is happy to find out if I want to as well....I think we will....but maybe in the new year? I'll see how the 20 week scan goes first (i've been told that the hospital where I get my scan doesn't tell you AT ALL if it's a girl or boy, so if that's the case then we'll get one privately after that) The private gender scan isn't too expensive actually over here and they do a 4D view for you as well so I guess it would be more accurate to make out girl or boy bits :)
> 
> Aww I didn't realise you already had a little boy, should have looked a bit closer at your signature really lol! what's his name? :) how does he feel about being a big brother? :D bet he's excited! xxxClick to expand...

His name is Avery :) He is soooo excited to become a big brother... he has been asking for a couple of years, but we just weren't ready until now. I think he will be of great help with his sibling. He's sooo sweet, he hugs and kisses my belly a few times a day. It's precious.
Now I remember you saying your hubs was wanting to know the gender. I'm surprised the hospital doesn't tell you! Why is that, do you know??? Ok-so whats the difference in a 3D scan and a 4D scan? Ive heard them referred to as both, and Im confused! I know it's the more detailed one, but why do some call it 3D and some 4D? Am I missing something? December 19th isn't far at all! Im so impatient-I could wait but Im going to try and convince them to do it sooner :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> His name is Avery :) He is soooo excited to become a big brother... he has been asking for a couple of years, but we just weren't ready until now. I think he will be of great help with his sibling. He's sooo sweet, he hugs and kisses my belly a few times a day. It's precious.
> Now I remember you saying your hubs was wanting to know the gender. I'm surprised the hospital doesn't tell you! Why is that, do you know??? Ok-so whats the difference in a 3D scan and a 4D scan? Ive heard them referred to as both, and Im confused! I know it's the more detailed one, but why do some call it 3D and some 4D? Am I missing something? December 19th isn't far at all! Im so impatient-I could wait but Im going to try and convince them to do it sooner :)

Awww that is sooo sweet and Avery is a lovely name! :) I'm not sure why they don't tell you the gender I think it is partly to do with religion, over here in N.I there are strong catholic and protestant communities and I think it would go back to the older days where they thought that if you knew the sex you may try and abort it if you weren't happy, abortion is illegal over here too, and I think partly because they could get it wrong so they don't want to risk any uproar from parents if they do get it wrong lol. We are only living over here for another 2 years as my husband is in the army, it is a pain living over here sometimes though because of a few things like that, which are different to what we are used to back in our home town in England. 

As with the 4D scan's, i'm with you on that one! lol I thought that 4D meant that you would get a video of the baby instead of just images, but I guess maybe I'm wrong on that too, unless one is sound as well?? Maybe I should look it up? lol I think 3D and 4D are basically the same anyway lol! 

Fingers crossed they do get an appointment for you sooner :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> His name is Avery :) He is soooo excited to become a big brother... he has been asking for a couple of years, but we just weren't ready until now. I think he will be of great help with his sibling. He's sooo sweet, he hugs and kisses my belly a few times a day. It's precious.
> Now I remember you saying your hubs was wanting to know the gender. I'm surprised the hospital doesn't tell you! Why is that, do you know??? Ok-so whats the difference in a 3D scan and a 4D scan? Ive heard them referred to as both, and Im confused! I know it's the more detailed one, but why do some call it 3D and some 4D? Am I missing something? December 19th isn't far at all! Im so impatient-I could wait but Im going to try and convince them to do it sooner :)
> 
> Awww that is sooo sweet and Avery is a lovely name! :) I'm not sure why they don't tell you the gender I think it is partly to do with religion, over here in N.I there are strong catholic and protestant communities and I think it would go back to the older days where they thought that if you knew the sex you may try and abort it if you weren't happy, abortion is illegal over here too, and I think partly because they could get it wrong so they don't want to risk any uproar from parents if they do get it wrong lol. We are only living over here for another 2 years as my husband is in the army, it is a pain living over here sometimes though because of a few things like that, which are different to what we are used to back in our home town in England.
> 
> As with the 4D scan's, i'm with you on that one! lol I thought that 4D meant that you would get a video of the baby instead of just images, but I guess maybe I'm wrong on that too, unless one is sound as well?? Maybe I should look it up? lol I think 3D and 4D are basically the same anyway lol!
> 
> Fingers crossed they do get an appointment for you sooner :) xxxClick to expand...

Oh my goodness, I can't believe there are ppl that would abort a baby because of the gender!!!!!! I guess I can understand why they wouldn't tell you then. Wow, that just blows me away!
Is your husband in the military?
Ohhh ok-now that makes more sense about the 3D and 4D, I guess I could've looked it up too hehe. Thanks :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Oh my goodness, I can't believe there are ppl that would abort a baby because of the gender!!!!!! I guess I can understand why they wouldn't tell you then. Wow, that just blows me away!
> Is your husband in the military?
> Ohhh ok-now that makes more sense about the 3D and 4D, I guess I could've looked it up too hehe. Thanks :)

I know it's disgusting isn't it?! Poor babies! And there are so many people out there having troubles trying for a baby and then there are others who abort babies like it's an every day occurrence! :(

Yes husband is in the military, we've been pretty lucky so far and he's only been away twice since we've been together, and the first time was 6 months in iraq and the second was 4 months in afghan, so not as long as your military serve. I don't know how I would ever cope if he was away for a year to 18 months at a time!! 

Don't quote me on the 3d/4d thing, that's just my guess lol, still haven't looked it up yet lol! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Yes, Im not sure how people cope with their spouse being gone for so long.. even you.. that's a long time! You must be a strong woman! I hope you are having a great day. I wish it was Tuesday already hehe ( i hate wishing my life away) but I can't wait to schedule my sono and see my baby and find out if we are having a he or she :) :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Yes, Im not sure how people cope with their spouse being gone for so long.. even you.. that's a long time! You must be a strong woman! I hope you are having a great day. I wish it was Tuesday already hehe ( i hate wishing my life away) but I can't wait to schedule my sono and see my baby and find out if we are having a he or she :) :)

I know how you feel, I don't like wishing my life away but sometimes you feel so impatient don't you? lol 
Yes it is very hard when he's away, I guess you spend months in advance preparing for it and what you'll do to pass the time and that helps a bit, I get to speak to him almost everyday whilst he's away too, so that helps too, but it's never the same....secretly hoping one day he'll find an equally well paid job that he enjoys that doesn't involve going away! lol Especially now we're starting a family :)xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Im not sure how people cope with their spouse being gone for so long.. even you.. that's a long time! You must be a strong woman! I hope you are having a great day. I wish it was Tuesday already hehe ( i hate wishing my life away) but I can't wait to schedule my sono and see my baby and find out if we are having a he or she :) :)
> 
> I know how you feel, I don't like wishing my life away but sometimes you feel so impatient don't you? lol
> Yes it is very hard when he's away, I guess you spend months in advance preparing for it and what you'll do to pass the time and that helps a bit, I get to speak to him almost everyday whilst he's away too, so that helps too, but it's never the same....secretly hoping one day he'll find an equally well paid job that he enjoys that doesn't involve going away! lol Especially now we're starting a family :)xxxClick to expand...

I bet you do, I would wish that too if I were you. I have a friend who has a 2 yr old I believe, maybe he's 3. But she just announced they are expecting another-she's due mid May. And her husband just left this week for a year. I think that would be so hard.. for all of them. Man, I'm just not that strong!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I bet you do, I would wish that too if I were you. I have a friend who has a 2 yr old I believe, maybe he's 3. But she just announced they are expecting another-she's due mid May. And her husband just left this week for a year. I think that would be so hard.. for all of them. Man, I'm just not that strong!

Oh no! that is horrid, a year is a LONG time! 6 months is a long time!! I do struggle with it to be honest, but I knew it would be like that when we got together so I can't really ask him to change his career, he's always said though, if it ever got to the point where we weren't happy any more and it was to do with him being away all the time, then his family would always come first....I just don't know what that point would be lol! I'm hoping that when he see's his child his priorities may change, but at the same time he's always said to me that he wants to be able to provide for us all, so unless it was a great job then he wouldn't really be able to earn the same money as he's on now, doing something out of the army with his qualifications etc.....so catch 22 really. 

There are a lot of perks though which kind of out-weigh the bad, but for now it's ok...just gotta take each day as it comes I suppose lol.

Hope you have a nice wknd anyway :) xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies!

Sorry been absent for a while, we had a slight crisis when we discovered our bathroom has a leak so been trying to sort that out. Not quite what we expected to be doing at the moment! There's a lot to catch up on on here so please forgive me if I repeat something that's already been said! 

Fantastic bump pictures, looking very lovely so far and I think we're now all in the 2nd tri aren't we?! :happydance: I'll try and get a pic up soon as well. It doesn't look much to me at the moment but I have had to start to looking at maternity trousers for work as my usual ones are getting uncomfortable so guess there must be something there!

Tara have you had your scan yet or is it next Tuesday? I've got my next midwife appt next tues, the weeks are starting to fly by now!!

I'm finally starting to feel better, much less nauseous and more energy though I'm still ready for bed by about 8.30! I'm not having to sleep when I get in from work though which is a step forward! I have had a cold this week though which has not been fun so really hope you all manage to steer clear of any germs.

What's everyone got planned for the weekend? xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Sorry been absent for a while, we had a slight crisis when we discovered our bathroom has a leak so been trying to sort that out. Not quite what we expected to be doing at the moment! There's a lot to catch up on on here so please forgive me if I repeat something that's already been said!
> 
> Fantastic bump pictures, looking very lovely so far and I think we're now all in the 2nd tri aren't we?! :happydance: I'll try and get a pic up soon as well. It doesn't look much to me at the moment but I have had to start to looking at maternity trousers for work as my usual ones are getting uncomfortable so guess there must be something there!
> 
> Tara have you had your scan yet or is it next Tuesday? I've got my next midwife appt next tues, the weeks are starting to fly by now!!
> 
> I'm finally starting to feel better, much less nauseous and more energy though I'm still ready for bed by about 8.30! I'm not having to sleep when I get in from work though which is a step forward! I have had a cold this week though which has not been fun so really hope you all manage to steer clear of any germs.
> 
> What's everyone got planned for the weekend? xx

HI there! It's nice to hear from you :)

No, here in the states (atleast from where I am from) they don't do scans until around 20 weeks. So crazy if you ask me. So, no, my appt tuesday is just for my 16 week check up-however, they will be setting up my scan appt that day and I am soooo excited to start counting down the days for that! 

Sorry to hear about your leaking bathroom.. that can't be any fun to deal with! I am glad to hear that you are feeling better, that is such a relief! As for sleeping... if I am up past 8:30 then I am doing good!!!! So I get you there :) I am ready to be able to stay up later tho. 

Have either of you ladies felt your babes yet? I have started feeling mine and I loooove it! If I was pregnant for the 1st time, I probably wouldn't realize what I was feeling... but I know for certain it's my little one. :cloud9: 

I have nothing planned for the weekend, maybe a little Christmas shopping but that is about all. How about you?


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I bet you do, I would wish that too if I were you. I have a friend who has a 2 yr old I believe, maybe he's 3. But she just announced they are expecting another-she's due mid May. And her husband just left this week for a year. I think that would be so hard.. for all of them. Man, I'm just not that strong!
> 
> Oh no! that is horrid, a year is a LONG time! 6 months is a long time!! I do struggle with it to be honest, but I knew it would be like that when we got together so I can't really ask him to change his career, he's always said though, if it ever got to the point where we weren't happy any more and it was to do with him being away all the time, then his family would always come first....I just don't know what that point would be lol! I'm hoping that when he see's his child his priorities may change, but at the same time he's always said to me that he wants to be able to provide for us all, so unless it was a great job then he wouldn't really be able to earn the same money as he's on now, doing something out of the army with his qualifications etc.....so catch 22 really.
> 
> There are a lot of perks though which kind of out-weigh the bad, but for now it's ok...just gotta take each day as it comes I suppose lol.
> 
> Hope you have a nice wknd anyway :) xxxClick to expand...

I'm sure it is a catch 22 and I can't imagine how hard of a decision it would be for you and your husband to try and switch career paths. It will all work out the way it is suppose to, I imagine :) Have a great weekend!


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Summer76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Sorry been absent for a while, we had a slight crisis when we discovered our bathroom has a leak so been trying to sort that out. Not quite what we expected to be doing at the moment! There's a lot to catch up on on here so please forgive me if I repeat something that's already been said!
> 
> Fantastic bump pictures, looking very lovely so far and I think we're now all in the 2nd tri aren't we?! :happydance: I'll try and get a pic up soon as well. It doesn't look much to me at the moment but I have had to start to looking at maternity trousers for work as my usual ones are getting uncomfortable so guess there must be something there!
> 
> Tara have you had your scan yet or is it next Tuesday? I've got my next midwife appt next tues, the weeks are starting to fly by now!!
> 
> I'm finally starting to feel better, much less nauseous and more energy though I'm still ready for bed by about 8.30! I'm not having to sleep when I get in from work though which is a step forward! I have had a cold this week though which has not been fun so really hope you all manage to steer clear of any germs.
> 
> What's everyone got planned for the weekend? xx
> 
> HI there! It's nice to hear from you :)
> 
> No, here in the states (atleast from where I am from) they don't do scans until around 20 weeks. So crazy if you ask me. So, no, my appt tuesday is just for my 16 week check up-however, they will be setting up my scan appt that day and I am soooo excited to start counting down the days for that!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your leaking bathroom.. that can't be any fun to deal with! I am glad to hear that you are feeling better, that is such a relief! As for sleeping... if I am up past 8:30 then I am doing good!!!! So I get you there :) I am ready to be able to stay up later tho.
> 
> Have either of you ladies felt your babes yet? I have started feeling mine and I loooove it! If I was pregnant for the 1st time, I probably wouldn't realize what I was feeling... but I know for certain it's my little one. :cloud9:
> 
> I have nothing planned for the weekend, maybe a little Christmas shopping but that is about all. How about you?Click to expand...

Wow that is a long time to wait for a scan, I think I'd go stir crazy by then!

That's incredible that you've started feeling your baby! I don't think I have yet but as this is my first I'm not really sure what to look out for. What does it feel like? 

ooh, hope you had fun Christmas shopping! I've had quite a busy day catching up on housework and doing a few things in the garden. Tomorrow off for a walk and pub lunch. This'll be the longest walk I've done since becoming pregnant so will be interesting to see how far I get...

Now it's getting way past my bedtime, lol, so g'night ladies, enjoy the rest of the weekend :) xx


----------



## AverysMommy

I've never been great at expaining a feeling of any sort, but I will try :) It feels like (for me) a little tap from inside. A lot of ppl say it feels like gas, but there's really no mistaking the 2 in my personal experiences. With my 1st, I vividly remember feeling the flutters 1st-with this babe, I never felt flutters, it went straight to the movement. Today I have felt him/her 3 times! Thats the most so far!! Maybe I will start feeling movement more often now. I hope you feel something soon as well! 
Good luck with your long walk tomorrow! I hope you had fun working in the garden! It was a beautiful fall day here in Kansas and I'm trying to enjoy it before Winter decides to hit :) Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## Summer76

That's great, thank you! I don't think I've felt anything like that yet, just twinges etc from everything stretching. That gives me a good idea of what to look out for though :) 

Had a really good walk. The weather was just gorgeous which really helped and I had so much more energy than I expected. I'm really looking to the second tri if it carries on like this! 

Quick question, have either of you thought about getting or have had the flu jab yet? 

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

I already had my flu shot. I get the flu bad every year and never get the flu shot, so hopefully this year I won't get it. I work with young kids, and they spread stuff like crazy. Are you skeptical about getting the shot? I was told that it is pretty much a must do for preggos!


----------



## FayA

Hello!
Sorry I haven't been on here over the wknd, its good to hear from you though Ali :) Hope your bathrooms fixed ok now :) 

As for feeling the baby, I haven't felt anything yet :( but I am a little further behind than you both and first pregnancy too so yeah I don't expect to feel anything for a good few weeks yet, I do however feel those stretching feelings though lol. And we were playing a board game with friends at the wknd and I was sat on the sofa and every time I bent down to the floor to move my piece, it was defo more uncomfortable as I could feel something there!! lol 

Yes I have had the flu jab too a couple weeks back as I was advised to get it as well, and I also work with children, babies in fact so ALOT of germs going around all the time, so wanted to be sure, this years one protected against swine flu too, and it's not a live virus, so totally safe for baby. Although it says you can't get flu as one of the side effects for getting the jab, I did however feel really tired and get a bad-ish cold for about two days after, but that just shows its getting into your system, not nice at the time, but I have found that I'm less prone to picking up common colds now than I was so that's a good thing too :)

I seem to be having REALLY itchy eyes at the mo though, and as a result they get all puffy and red which is soooo unattractive lol! And they get heavy when they are like that so all I wanna do is shut my eyes and sleep it off! I did get eyedrops today however, suitable for pregnancy so fingers crossed they will help as it's a horrible feeling when your eyes are like that, you can't get on and do anything! :(

Apart from that i'm feeling pretty good, but i'm still with you girls on the going to bed early thing, I think it's just our bodies preparing ourselves for when babies comes along along with the frequent toilet trips during the night!! lol So frustrating that one! lol x


----------



## AverysMommy

I hope your itchy eyes are better today, thats no fun!!!

I had the same problem when I had the flu shot, I seemed to have gotten a small bug from it. Although it's been said thats not possible, however, I have heard many ppl say the same thing! However~it was mild in comparison to what I usually get when I get the flu so if that's all I will get then I will take it :)

Im so tired today... having a case of the Monday's for sure :( Have a great day ladies!


----------



## bfpsoon

Afternoon Ladies

Lovely to read your posts and hear about your progressions.

I'm now 7DPO, only 7 more days to go until Testing. I've done everything I can this cycle and it's now down to Luck as to whether I get a nice BFP. Good symptoms too so I'm confident I'll be joining you all soon.. *Fingers crossed*

Hope you're all doing well :flower:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I hope your itchy eyes are better today, thats no fun!!!
> 
> I had the same problem when I had the flu shot, I seemed to have gotten a small bug from it. Although it's been said thats not possible, however, I have heard many ppl say the same thing! However~it was mild in comparison to what I usually get when I get the flu so if that's all I will get then I will take it :)
> 
> Im so tired today... having a case of the Monday's for sure :( Have a great day ladies!

I got some eye drops from the doctor which seem to have helped actually, woke up this morning though looking like someone out of 28 days later, my eyes were all bloodshot!! lol But put my eye drops in and they returned to a white colour within about an hour, so defo much better with the eye drops! 

I seem to be having one of those days today lol, a late monday for me! lol Hope you are good today? xxx


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Lovely to read your posts and hear about your progressions.
> 
> I'm now 7DPO, only 7 more days to go until Testing. I've done everything I can this cycle and it's now down to Luck as to whether I get a nice BFP. Good symptoms too so I'm confident I'll be joining you all soon.. *Fingers crossed*
> 
> Hope you're all doing well :flower:

Lovely to hear from you too! :D Glad all is well and you are feeling positive this month :) Will you wait til 14dpo do you think? I cracked at 11dpo and got my faint line with a frer :D Really excited to hear about your journey :) I have everything crossed for you!! :D xxxx


----------



## bfpsoon

Thanks Hunni

From experience lines don't generally show up on any tests for me until I'm at least 14dpo, so I'm going to try and wait it out until then., I do have some IC's here, but they're usually rubbish for me, but we'l see if I can get to 14dpo without cracking lol xx


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Lovely to read your posts and hear about your progressions.
> 
> I'm now 7DPO, only 7 more days to go until Testing. I've done everything I can this cycle and it's now down to Luck as to whether I get a nice BFP. Good symptoms too so I'm confident I'll be joining you all soon.. *Fingers crossed*
> 
> Hope you're all doing well :flower:

Nice to hear from you! Please keep us up to date!!!!! Fingers and toes are crossed for you :flower:


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I hope your itchy eyes are better today, thats no fun!!!
> 
> I had the same problem when I had the flu shot, I seemed to have gotten a small bug from it. Although it's been said thats not possible, however, I have heard many ppl say the same thing! However~it was mild in comparison to what I usually get when I get the flu so if that's all I will get then I will take it :)
> 
> Im so tired today... having a case of the Monday's for sure :( Have a great day ladies!
> 
> I got some eye drops from the doctor which seem to have helped actually, woke up this morning though looking like someone out of 28 days later, my eyes were all bloodshot!! lol But put my eye drops in and they returned to a white colour within about an hour, so defo much better with the eye drops!
> 
> I seem to be having one of those days today lol, a late monday for me! lol Hope you are good today? xxxClick to expand...

Oh you're an orange!!!!! :cloud9: I'm glad your eyes are better! I have my appt today and we will book my scan, so excited!!!! I will let you all know how it goes... of course :hugs:


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I hope your itchy eyes are better today, thats no fun!!!
> 
> I had the same problem when I had the flu shot, I seemed to have gotten a small bug from it. Although it's been said thats not possible, however, I have heard many ppl say the same thing! However~it was mild in comparison to what I usually get when I get the flu so if that's all I will get then I will take it :)
> 
> Im so tired today... having a case of the Monday's for sure :( Have a great day ladies!
> 
> I got some eye drops from the doctor which seem to have helped actually, woke up this morning though looking like someone out of 28 days later, my eyes were all bloodshot!! lol But put my eye drops in and they returned to a white colour within about an hour, so defo much better with the eye drops!
> 
> I seem to be having one of those days today lol, a late monday for me! lol Hope you are good today? xxxClick to expand...

Hi Ladies
Had a very mixed day today. Started off being very sick, which is the first time in a while but then had my midwife appt this afternoon and heard baby's heartbeat!! Very very happy and everything as it should be at this stage :happydance:

Have also now booked in my flu jab for Thursday, I'd heard different things about it but after feeling rubbish with just a cold last week decided I'd rather not take the risk of not getting it if that makes sense! 

Sorry to hear about your eyes Fay, that sounds pretty horrible but glad they're getting better. 28 days later def not a good look!! 

Tara, how'd your appt go? Have you got your scan booked?! 

xx


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Lovely to read your posts and hear about your progressions.
> 
> I'm now 7DPO, only 7 more days to go until Testing. I've done everything I can this cycle and it's now down to Luck as to whether I get a nice BFP. Good symptoms too so I'm confident I'll be joining you all soon.. *Fingers crossed*
> 
> Hope you're all doing well :flower:

Hi hun, 

Really good to hear from you, so glad everything's going well for you :) Have everything crossed for you! Hope to see you back here very very soon :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> FayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I hope your itchy eyes are better today, thats no fun!!!
> 
> I had the same problem when I had the flu shot, I seemed to have gotten a small bug from it. Although it's been said thats not possible, however, I have heard many ppl say the same thing! However~it was mild in comparison to what I usually get when I get the flu so if that's all I will get then I will take it :)
> 
> Im so tired today... having a case of the Monday's for sure :( Have a great day ladies!
> 
> I got some eye drops from the doctor which seem to have helped actually, woke up this morning though looking like someone out of 28 days later, my eyes were all bloodshot!! lol But put my eye drops in and they returned to a white colour within about an hour, so defo much better with the eye drops!
> 
> I seem to be having one of those days today lol, a late monday for me! lol Hope you are good today? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies
> Had a very mixed day today. Started off being very sick, which is the first time in a while but then had my midwife appt this afternoon and heard baby's heartbeat!! Very very happy and everything as it should be at this stage :happydance:
> 
> Have also now booked in my flu jab for Thursday, I'd heard different things about it but after feeling rubbish with just a cold last week decided I'd rather not take the risk of not getting it if that makes sense!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your eyes Fay, that sounds pretty horrible but glad they're getting better. 28 days later def not a good look!!
> 
> Tara, how'd your appt go? Have you got your scan booked?!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Oh Ali, Im sorry you werent feeling well but Im so happy to hear that everything is great with the baby!!! :cloud9:
My appt isn't until 5:20 pm so I have a few more hours to wait :wacko: What is the time difference between us? It is 2:10 in the afternoon here currently.


----------



## Summer76

lol, I forgot about the time difference! It's 8.50pm here so about 6 hours!


----------



## FayA

Ooooo so how did your appointment go then? and when's your scan booked for? :D 

I know, and orange how crazy! And you're an avocado hehe awwww! 

Eyes defo feeling better now thanks, having had a 'flare up' with them since having these eye drops, and hadn't needed to take them today yet, so all is good thanks :)

Glad you are getting your flu jab too ali, better to be safe than sorry :) a lot of those stories you hear about flu jab tend to be about previous jabs as well, which may not have been as safe for baby as the one you get today anyway. 

I've changed my mind about the travel system we want lol, we were going for the trenton delux from mothercare but when viewing it, it was rather bulky and heavy to lift, so we've decided to go for a slightly more expensive (lol) britax b-smart 3, it looks so good and testing it out in the shops made it all so easy and convenient for us, especially as the frame folds down super tiny and the wheels come off if need be, what with us having a dog and a hatchback, we defo need to think about space! lol You can just put the car seat onto the frame as well so you don't need to take the pushchair bit with you if you're just nipping out or baby's still asleep etc :) we love it, here's the link - https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_54+475_10751_-1_14601_132335_10001_14601

Have you thought about a pushchair/travel system yet ali? I remember mentioning it to tara before x


----------



## AverysMommy

I've never seen a carry cot before, thats sooo neat!!!! I can't wait to go shopping!

My appt went fabulous! I got my scan booked for the 28th of THIS month!!!!!! I begged and it worked! Wooohoooo!!!! 12 days... oh how I hope it goes fast!! 
xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> lol, I forgot about the time difference! It's 8.50pm here so about 6 hours!

I hope you didn't think I was calling you wacko about my appt.. and the time difference. I meant that I was going wacko waiting... just wanted to clear that up :flower:


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Summer76 said:
> 
> 
> lol, I forgot about the time difference! It's 8.50pm here so about 6 hours!
> 
> I hope you didn't think I was calling you wacko about my appt.. and the time difference. I meant that I was going wacko waiting... just wanted to clear that up :flower:Click to expand...

lol, that's ok I didn't think that at all! 

So happy that your appt went so well and you got your scan booked. That's sooo exciting! :) The 12 days will whizz by!


----------



## Summer76

Just got back from having my flu jab. All good except for a very achy arm!

Fay that travel system looks really good. We've actually gone for second hand one but it's from a good friend who is very meticulous about looking after things so we know it's still in very good condition and usable. It's a silver cross 3 in 1 travel system so we've also got the separate car seat which clips on the frame, the pram can convert to a buggy and can also be put on a separate frame to become a moses basket which will be very handy to start with. The only thing with it is it's got rather big wheels but will do everything we need :)

It looks a little like this one:

https://https://www.mothercare.com/Silver-Cross-Linear-Freeway-Pushchair/dp/B0064OGCVC?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_14&nodeId=44352031&sr=1-14&qid=1321534784&pf_rd_r=1D2S5C2869KNPWR7SAB3&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=44352031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I've never seen a carry cot before, thats sooo neat!!!! I can't wait to go shopping!
> 
> My appt went fabulous! I got my scan booked for the 28th of THIS month!!!!!! I begged and it worked! Wooohoooo!!!! 12 days... oh how I hope it goes fast!!
> xxxx

Yay!! glad all went well and very glad you get your scan this month!! yay!! you've been waiting ages for it, so you deserve to have it a little earlier :D 

I know, baby shopping is awesome, well any shopping is awesome haha! We have looked at most things online but not actually bought much yet, just getting ideas and adding up costs etc lol! xxxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Just got back from having my flu jab. All good except for a very achy arm!
> 
> Fay that travel system looks really good. We've actually gone for second hand one but it's from a good friend who is very meticulous about looking after things so we know it's still in very good condition and usable. It's a silver cross 3 in 1 travel system so we've also got the separate car seat which clips on the frame, the pram can convert to a buggy and can also be put on a separate frame to become a moses basket which will be very handy to start with. The only thing with it is it's got rather big wheels but will do everything we need :)
> 
> It looks a little like this one:
> 
> https://https://www.mothercare.com/Silver-Cross-Linear-Freeway-Pushchair/dp/B0064OGCVC?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_14&nodeId=44352031&sr=1-14&qid=1321534784&pf_rd_r=1D2S5C2869KNPWR7SAB3&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=44352031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

That looks lovely hun! Silver cross is very durable I've heard too, my sister in law has had hers for about 3 years and done her through both her girls and is still going strong :) 

Hope you don't have any other symptoms from your flu jab, yes my arm was achey for about a day or two aswell, hope you feel ok today? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I've never seen a carry cot before, thats sooo neat!!!! I can't wait to go shopping!
> 
> My appt went fabulous! I got my scan booked for the 28th of THIS month!!!!!! I begged and it worked! Wooohoooo!!!! 12 days... oh how I hope it goes fast!!
> xxxx
> 
> Yay!! glad all went well and very glad you get your scan this month!! yay!! you've been waiting ages for it, so you deserve to have it a little earlier :D
> 
> I know, baby shopping is awesome, well any shopping is awesome haha! We have looked at most things online but not actually bought much yet, just getting ideas and adding up costs etc lol! xxxxClick to expand...

Have you decided if you are going to find out the gender of your babe yet?


----------



## FayA

No not yet, I think we might though to be honest, gonna see how we feel after the 20 wk scan, if we don't 'see' anything then we may go ahead and get a private one done, it'll be after x-mas if we do I expect x


----------



## AverysMommy

Very exciting :) I hope you ladies have a great Friday!!!


----------



## FayA

And you!! :D x

Oh and happy 17weeks! You're an onion! haha awwww! x


----------



## AverysMommy

Hehe thanks!!! My husband said.. I thought an avocado was bigger than an onion.. :/ I guess it depends on the avocado and onion huh. lol. My word, your belly is soooo cute!!! love it!!!!!!


----------



## Summer76

Fay that's a great looking bump! 

Happy 17 weeks Tara! 

xx


----------



## FayA

Thanks girls, it's seems to have just 'popped' out of no where! lol I love it! Defo can't wait for it to get bigger hehe! xxx have a great wknd girls xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy Avocado day Fay :) And Ali-(a little late) Happy Onion day! hehe


----------



## FayA

Thank you! :) Almost reaching the half way point girls :) exciting! :D Just want my scan to hurry up! lol I worked out this is the longest time I will have to wait between appointments with the midwife, since 11 weeks to my 18 week check up! 7 weeks is a long time for nothing to happen on that front! lol Almost there though...not that they'll probably do much at the 18 week check up I'd imagine lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

That is a long time to wait!!! They probably won't do much, but IMO it's still exciting going to appointments. It just means one step closer to our babe's :)


----------



## FayA

Yeah exactly! :) Reaching all the milestones :) 
I think that I could quite possibly of felt little wriggles!! :D Yesterday I was in bed and didn't pay much attention at first and then I felt a little nudge and I thought...could it be?? And then I felt a couple little niggles, then again today at work.....I really hope it is, soooo exciting!!! It's a nice little 'reminder' that baby's there! :D x


----------



## AverysMommy

Awww I'm so happy for you! Its the most amazing feeling ever isn't it! xx


----------



## FayA

I know!! It's like 'oh hello down there' lol Can't wait to feel it more often :D x


----------



## AverysMommy

Me too! Some days I feel a lot then I will go a few days without feeling anything. :( Soon enough :)


----------



## FayA

I know, then we'll be wishing the didn't always wind us by kicking us in the ribs haha! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Probably so :) 5 days until we find out if we are team pink or blue!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Summer76

Wow Fay, that's amazing that you felt LO, so exciting!! I don't think I've felt anything yet but it's hard to tell sometimes! 

7 weeks is a long time to wait! I had my last check up last week and they didn't do much but most exciting is the midwife found baby's heartbeat so def worth waiting for :)

I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror this evening and realised how much my bump has grown. I suddenly look pregnant!! :D


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Probably so :) 5 days until we find out if we are team pink or blue!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!

Awww yay!! I'm so excited for you!!! I think we have decided to find out too, but we aren't telling anyone else, so it'll be nice to talk about it with someone else on here!!! lol Gonna try and book an appointment for mid december, i'll be almost 20 weeks then :) 

ooooo can't wait to see your pics too!! :D x


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Wow Fay, that's amazing that you felt LO, so exciting!! I don't think I've felt anything yet but it's hard to tell sometimes!
> 
> 7 weeks is a long time to wait! I had my last check up last week and they didn't do much but most exciting is the midwife found baby's heartbeat so def worth waiting for :)
> 
> I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror this evening and realised how much my bump has grown. I suddenly look pregnant!! :D

I know! Every now and then I think...'oh was that baby?' lol :) Can't wait to know for defo though :) 

I know tell me about it, I just seem to be wishing the weeks away so I have something to look forward to with the pregnancy (as in appointments and scans etc) She said for me to ask about antenatal classes when I go to my next appointment, so I will defo do that as i've heard spaces go really quickly so best to book on early :)

Aww that's brilliant that you have heard the heartbeat! That's great isn't it! :D Did they measure the beats per minute? I have a fetal heart monitor at home and I tried to measure the other day and I think babies heartbeat was 147bpm....not sure what that means though lol! I guess some people think they can tell the sex from the rate of the heartbeat...but I wouldn't be so sure lol! 

I'm defo like you as well, always catching myself in the mirror and am like 'wow...my belly seems to have popped over night!' lol! Love it! xxx


----------



## Summer76

Are you doing antenatal classes through the nhs or NCT? We got told the nhs ones get booked up really quickly too but you can't book until after about 20 weeks anyway!

They didn't measure the baby's heartbeat as baby turned away so it didn't last long enough! Maybe next time...

I went Xmas shopping yesterday and was buying presents for my niece and friend's children - was so hard not to buy things for our LO! Anyone succumbed and bought anything yet (like clothes etc)?!

Oh and I think I felt a little nudge the other day, yay! Nothing since though! xx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Probably so :) 5 days until we find out if we are team pink or blue!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!

Very exciting!! Are you going to tell people or keep it as a surprise?

We've got our 20 week scan in a couple of weeks where we can find out but have decided not to and keep it as a surprise. Unless baby decides to flash us I guess!! :)


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Are you doing antenatal classes through the nhs or NCT? We got told the nhs ones get booked up really quickly too but you can't book until after about 20 weeks anyway!
> 
> They didn't measure the baby's heartbeat as baby turned away so it didn't last long enough! Maybe next time...
> 
> I went Xmas shopping yesterday and was buying presents for my niece and friend's children - was so hard not to buy things for our LO! Anyone succumbed and bought anything yet (like clothes etc)?!
> 
> Oh and I think I felt a little nudge the other day, yay! Nothing since though! xx

Through the NHS i guess if there is space, not really thought about it, I expect the NCT ones are expensive? Not looked into it, either way i've heard they both get booked up early, but surely there must be somewhere for all pregnant women to go? lol Not heard about not being able to book until after 20 weeks though, but then again I haven't seen anyone since 11 weeks! lol 

Awww I know about the temptation of shopping!! lol We have bought a couple of bits already, mainly white plain newborn clothes like sleepsuits and vests etc, and we bought an electric breast pump because it was on a ridiculous sale and thought we'd never find one at that price again! Apart from that, not much else, have things planned for what we are gonna get though, gonna get stuff after x-mas I think and in the sales :) We have also been given a baby bath and moses basket, but moses basket handles are frayed and look like they would break at any moment so are gonna buy a new one anyway to be on the safe side :)

Awww it's great feeling nudges! Lets hope we all feel more of them and more frequently :D xxxx


----------



## Summer76

I think the NCT ones are around £200 though they're apparently smaller classes and go into more detail than the NHS ones. I think we're going to try nhs first though and then NCT if they're full. I was really surprised at how early you have to book though, it wasn't something I'd really thought about until a friend mentioned it to me!

Yes, def worth getting stuff when it's on offer! We're going to wait until Jan too and hopefully get stuff in the sales. Need to get through all the xmas shopping first! 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Probably so :) 5 days until we find out if we are team pink or blue!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!
> 
> Very exciting!! Are you going to tell people or keep it as a surprise?
> 
> We've got our 20 week scan in a couple of weeks where we can find out but have decided not to and keep it as a surprise. Unless baby decides to flash us I guess!! :)Click to expand...

We are going to tell people, so in 2 short days I will let you ladies know!!! I can't imagine not knowing, you are a strong willed woman :) Before I got pregnant I thought I could do it (bc it would be soooo neat to keep it a surprise) but my husband said he has to know, and now, I completely agree :)

Yay, sooo exciting that you have felt your LO!!!! It has to be one of the best feelings ever!

We have not bought anything yet, but I bet we will after our appt on Monday. Im dying to buy a cute baby outfit. If this LO is a boy, we still have all of our sons clothes, but I will still buy some new stuff... because it's fun :)


----------



## Summer76

Awww, can't wait to find out if you're pink or blue :D 

I'm not sure why I'm so willing to wait to find out, normally I'm terrible for wanting to know things! I may cave when it comes to the scan though!! 

Definitely fun to buy new stuff, I'm really looking forward to doing that in the new year :) 

I'm getting very very excited as my sister and niece will be here next week to spend xmas here (they live abroad) and it's the first time I've seen them since we told them the news. Can't wait to actually see them, especially now I have a small bump!


----------



## AverysMommy

It's a girl!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: Woohooo!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm still in Awe! I just knew it was a BOY! haha!!! I guess mothers intuition isn't always right :) This is one time I'm happy about being wrong! I never knew how much I wanted a girl until we found out she is a she lol!!!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> It's a girl!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: Woohooo!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm still in Awe! I just knew it was a BOY! haha!!! I guess mothers intuition isn't always right :) This is one time I'm happy about being wrong! I never knew how much I wanted a girl until we found out she is a she lol!!!

OMG that's soooo wonderful!!! awww a beautiful baby girl! :) congrats! :D Can't wait to find out ours now hehe! We've decided to defo find out, but keep it from everyone else :) But of course I will want to tell you guys :D 

I bet ours will be a girl too, seeing as though we both thought boys to begin with! lol I'm still gonna buy neutral stuff though as they are never 100% right all the time, but I guess they are 99% of the time :D Awww so you'll have one of each, perfect! so exciting!!! :D 3 weeks til I find out haha! xxxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Awww, can't wait to find out if you're pink or blue :D
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm so willing to wait to find out, normally I'm terrible for wanting to know things! I may cave when it comes to the scan though!!
> 
> Definitely fun to buy new stuff, I'm really looking forward to doing that in the new year :)
> 
> I'm getting very very excited as my sister and niece will be here next week to spend xmas here (they live abroad) and it's the first time I've seen them since we told them the news. Can't wait to actually see them, especially now I have a small bump!

Awww I love this time of year, we are going back to visit and stay with our families in 3 weeks for x-mas, really can't wait!! :) I hope you have a fab time with your family when they come, I can understand as this will be the first time i've seen a lot of my family since we told them and like you said I'll have a bump to show off too hehe! Baby taking centre of attention already :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> It's a girl!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: Woohooo!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm still in Awe! I just knew it was a BOY! haha!!! I guess mothers intuition isn't always right :) This is one time I'm happy about being wrong! I never knew how much I wanted a girl until we found out she is a she lol!!!
> 
> OMG that's soooo wonderful!!! awww a beautiful baby girl! :) congrats! :D Can't wait to find out ours now hehe! We've decided to defo find out, but keep it from everyone else :) But of course I will want to tell you guys :D
> 
> I bet ours will be a girl too, seeing as though we both thought boys to begin with! lol I'm still gonna buy neutral stuff though as they are never 100% right all the time, but I guess they are 99% of the time :D Awww so you'll have one of each, perfect! so exciting!!! :D 3 weeks til I find out haha! xxxxClick to expand...

THank you! I'm still in shock I think :) Once I figure out my scanner I will post a few pics :):) She's defo a girl!
Im soooo happy you are going to find out, now I can't wait to hear what you are having!!!!!!!! Wooohooo!


----------



## FayA

haha I know!! :D super excited too now :D 
I've seen soooo many cute girly outfits around! :D Are you gonna go and buy a cute outfit now? hehe! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thats the 1st thing I did yesterday! And... I did a lot of online shopping today! Oh man, girls are dangerous for the pocket book!!!!! ahaha!


----------



## FayA

hahaha!! awwww so cute! Online shopping is also dangerous! haha! xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

AverysMommy said:


> It's a girl!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: Woohooo!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm still in Awe! I just knew it was a BOY! haha!!! I guess mothers intuition isn't always right :) This is one time I'm happy about being wrong! I never knew how much I wanted a girl until we found out she is a she lol!!!

Thats fantastic news, thanks for sharing it with us.. Congrats :flower:

Can't wait to hear what the other ladies are having..

AFM: No luck last cycle, the evil witch came to pay me a visit :(
I'm approaching Ovulation again, so full steam ahead that this is my last cycle of the year. I want to be joining you ladies soon

Hope you're all keeping well :flower:


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Thats fantastic news, thanks for sharing it with us.. Congrats :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to hear what the other ladies are having..
> 
> AFM: No luck last cycle, the evil witch came to pay me a visit :(
> I'm approaching Ovulation again, so full steam ahead that this is my last cycle of the year. I want to be joining you ladies soon
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well :flower:

I'm really sorry to hear that you didn't have any luck last cycle :( But fingers crossed for the next one! :) Can't wait to hear when you'll be joining us again :D xxxx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> It's a girl!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: Woohooo!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm still in Awe! I just knew it was a BOY! haha!!! I guess mothers intuition isn't always right :) This is one time I'm happy about being wrong! I never knew how much I wanted a girl until we found out she is a she lol!!!

Awww, that's wonderful news, congrats! :D Can't wait to see your pics! :)

I've had an inkling of having a boy from the start so wonder if we'll all end up having girls instead!!


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Thats fantastic news, thanks for sharing it with us.. Congrats :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to hear what the other ladies are having..
> 
> AFM: No luck last cycle, the evil witch came to pay me a visit :(
> I'm approaching Ovulation again, so full steam ahead that this is my last cycle of the year. I want to be joining you ladies soon
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well :flower:

Sorry to hear you didn't have any luck last cycle, keeping fingers crossed that you'll be joining us very soon though :flower:


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> It's a girl!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: Woohooo!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm still in Awe! I just knew it was a BOY! haha!!! I guess mothers intuition isn't always right :) This is one time I'm happy about being wrong! I never knew how much I wanted a girl until we found out she is a she lol!!!
> 
> Thats fantastic news, thanks for sharing it with us.. Congrats :flower:
> 
> Can't wait to hear what the other ladies are having..
> 
> AFM: No luck last cycle, the evil witch came to pay me a visit :(
> I'm approaching Ovulation again, so full steam ahead that this is my last cycle of the year. I want to be joining you ladies soon
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for checking in on us, I have been wondering about you!!! Fingers crossed for this cycle!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> It's a girl!!!!!:pink::pink::pink: Woohooo!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm still in Awe! I just knew it was a BOY! haha!!! I guess mothers intuition isn't always right :) This is one time I'm happy about being wrong! I never knew how much I wanted a girl until we found out she is a she lol!!!
> 
> Awww, that's wonderful news, congrats! :D Can't wait to see your pics! :)
> 
> I've had an inkling of having a boy from the start so wonder if we'll all end up having girls instead!!Click to expand...

Thanks Ali! I can't wait to hear what you are having... you are going to make us wait 21 more weeks to know!!! haha!! I understand though :flower:


----------



## FayA

Thank goodness its friday! lol Hope you all have great weekends! :D x


----------



## AverysMommy

Im getting baaad with shopping online, I just bought this swing... and here's the car seat/stroller I want. Tell me what you think :)
https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Alano-Travel-System-Melanie/-/A-11599251
https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Lovin-Hug-Swing-Melanie/-/A-11894735


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Im getting baaad with shopping online, I just bought this swing... and here's the car seat/stroller I want. Tell me what you think :)
> https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Alano-Travel-System-Melanie/-/A-11599251
> https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Lovin-Hug-Swing-Melanie/-/A-11894735

Love them, they look so cute! Perfect for a baby girl :)

Sorry about making you wait! 21 weeks sounds like no time at all though!

ps Happy 19 weeks :)


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Thank goodness its friday! lol Hope you all have great weekends! :D x

Definitely, it's been a long week! Off to buy our christmas tree tomorrow though, yay!


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Im getting baaad with shopping online, I just bought this swing... and here's the car seat/stroller I want. Tell me what you think :)
> https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Alano-Travel-System-Melanie/-/A-11599251
> https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Lovin-Hug-Swing-Melanie/-/A-11894735
> 
> Love them, they look so cute! Perfect for a baby girl :)
> 
> Sorry about making you wait! 21 weeks sounds like no time at all though!
> 
> ps Happy 19 weeks :)Click to expand...

I guess if you can wait then I can too... hahaha! :) Oh and thank you :flower:


----------



## FayA

Aww they are very cute for a little girl :D So sweet! Online shopping is dangerous! haha! 

Aww I love christmas, hope you get a good tree :) I have mine up already haha! I figured I', gonna be visiting family over x-mas so won't actually be here for those 2 weeks, so i'll put mine up early so I can enjoy it haha! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks Fay, I know they are very pink but I knew if I was having a girl that I wanted to go all out girlie, and that is what I am doing :):) 
I put my Christmas tree up last weekend, and loving it!!! This is my favorite holiday!!! I hope you find a great tree. Have a great weekend ladies!!! xxx


----------



## FayA

defo go all out and girly! might as well! :D I love this time of year too! :D everyone seems to be that little bit happier :D xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies

Hope you had good weekends :) 

Have to agree, love this time of year too, everything seems so much more exciting! 

We got our tree yesterday so it's now up and decorated :) Went for a real one this year as we've got the space and will be the last one we can have for a while! Is much bigger than our old one too now we're in a bigger place, absolutely love it!

Tara, great profile pic :) (and love your tree!)

Only a week to go until my next scan, really can't wait :D

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 19 week Ali!!! :) Yay for getting a tree! How exciting! I have to hide mine in my bedroom because of all my day care kiddo's, I don't want them ruining it. I can't wait to have a bigger place.
One week until your scan!!!! Oh how exciting! I am anxious for you! :)


----------



## FayA

Aww yay! for x-mas trees! :D I would like a real one, love the smell of them, but what with having a fairly large dog he'd bash into it all the time I expect and knock all the pine needles off, then he'd get them all in his paws! lol So fake one it is, but like I said we won't be here for x-mas anyway, so not too worried anyway. 

Wow you have a scan in a week? Mines in two!! can't wait!! I have my normal one on 19th Dec and we recently booked our gender scan for the 18th lol! So i'll be getting one after the next! Exciting!!! :D 

We had the first fall of snow here last night, so it's defo starting to feel more like x-mas/winter etc! Just hope it doesn't get too bad for when we go home in 2 weeks and cause disruption! fingers cross we'll be ok though :) 

And yes tara, I love the new picture! :D x


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 18 weeks Fay!!! :)
Oh wow, lots of scans going on this month!!! I can't wait to hear what you are having! Do you ladies have names picked out yet? I can't remember if we have talked about names yet...
We haven't set anything in stone but we both really like Kinsley Rose. (Rose was my husbands grandmothers name). But as I said, nothing concrete yet :) 
Oh and thanks for the picture comment, I changed it again lol! We went to my mothers for dinner last night and my sister took this picture-I was kinda fond of it. I will upload another one of my favs for you all to see :)
Have a great Monday! Oh and snow... I'm not sure if I am ready for that, however it would make it feel more like Christmas!!


----------



## AverysMommy

Heres one of me, my husband and our son :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







fam19wks.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Happy 18 weeks Fay!!! :)
> Oh wow, lots of scans going on this month!!! I can't wait to hear what you are having! Do you ladies have names picked out yet? I can't remember if we have talked about names yet...
> We haven't set anything in stone but we both really like Kinsley Rose. (Rose was my husbands grandmothers name). But as I said, nothing concrete yet :)
> Oh and thanks for the picture comment, I changed it again lol! We went to my mothers for dinner last night and my sister took this picture-I was kinda fond of it. I will upload another one of my favs for you all to see :)
> Have a great Monday! Oh and snow... I'm not sure if I am ready for that, however it would make it feel more like Christmas!!

Thank you! :D I know i'm excited to know what i'm having now that you already know! haha We aren't gonna reveal our names, it's one thing we want to keep secret, but I will reveal that we have two names picked for each, and if it's a girl the middle name will also be rose :D And if it's a boy then middle name will be george, (after husbands grandfather) 
Love your name though, so cute! Your pictures are fab by the way!! I absolutely LOVE the one of the three of you, that is such a special picture!!! :D 

Our snow has melted now haha, it was only a light fall, dunno if we'll get anymore, I expect so lol! This afternoon I am listening to christmas songs and wrapping up presents haha! very christmasy! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

It sounds like you are really getting into the Christmas spirit, how lovely!!!
I understand about not telling names, we aren't telling anyone until it's set... or maybe not until she is born. We kept our sons name a secret until he was born, I found that I did NOT like people's opinion when it came to names we like, I still really don't. haha! 
Have a lovely Tuesday!!!! xx


----------



## FayA

I know, that's it, someone always has something to say on the names you pick and we like the names we have picked and wouldn't be able to think of any better ones if we did get upset by someones comment of them, so it's better that way I think, then they have no choice but to keep their mouths shut when we announce the name haha! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I completely agree, I have never understood why ANY BODY thinks they can have a say in what name you choose... some people I will never understand! lol


----------



## FayA

I know! it's like they feel the need to 'ruin it' for you somehow, even when you say something nice and they come back with a negative, like 'love feeling baby wriggle' and someone says 'oh you wait til they're bigger and kick you in the ribs all the time!' or if you say something like 'feeling a bit tired today', they have to say 'oh just you wait til you have your baby, then you'll know what tired is!' 

Seriously, why do people feel the need to say these things? And even other pregnant women I know say stupid things lol one said yesterday 'I didn't eat healthy before I got pregnant so why should I now?' errrr seriously??? are you crazy???! Some people just don't seem to understand the importance of growing your baby healthily or in fact just how special and lucky it is to have your baby growing normally without trouble etc! Grrrr, I don't know lol, seems like people take what they have for granted not realising how incredible it is! It's like they're being ignorant, if they feel ok then baby must be ok, and if they can't feel anything wrong then their actions must not be harming the baby...sorry little rant going on there! lol x


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Happy 18 weeks Fay!!! :)
> Oh wow, lots of scans going on this month!!! I can't wait to hear what you are having! Do you ladies have names picked out yet? I can't remember if we have talked about names yet...
> We haven't set anything in stone but we both really like Kinsley Rose. (Rose was my husbands grandmothers name). But as I said, nothing concrete yet :)
> Oh and thanks for the picture comment, I changed it again lol! We went to my mothers for dinner last night and my sister took this picture-I was kinda fond of it. I will upload another one of my favs for you all to see :)
> Have a great Monday! Oh and snow... I'm not sure if I am ready for that, however it would make it feel more like Christmas!!

We have a short list of names but aren't going to reveal them. Strangely though Rose is one we've picked as a possible middle name! We're struggling with boys names a little bit at the moment though.

Love the pic of the three of you, so cute :)


----------



## Summer76

Fay, I completely agree with your rant! It really bugs me when you say something about how you're feeling and there's always someone who has to put a dampner on it or be really negative. 

I also really hate it when I see pregnant women doing things like smoking, it's like do you not know how lucky you are??

Anyway, back to happier topics! Can't believe you had some snow! I love snow but I'm right down on the south coast so it's quite rare that we get it here. Keep hoping for a white christmas though!


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Fay, I completely agree with your rant! It really bugs me when you say something about how you're feeling and there's always someone who has to put a dampner on it or be really negative.
> 
> I also really hate it when I see pregnant women doing things like smoking, it's like do you not know how lucky you are??
> 
> Anyway, back to happier topics! Can't believe you had some snow! I love snow but I'm right down on the south coast so it's quite rare that we get it here. Keep hoping for a white christmas though!

OMG! I totally know what you mean about doing things in pregnancy that you shouldn't! My sister in law smoked through both her pregnancies and didn't see how bad it was, she completely gave up alcohol though as she thought that one single drop would give the baby alcohol poisoning! I agree that I wouldn't personally want to drink during pregnancy, but come on! Her theory is a little far fetched, as there has been no evidence of what is and isn't a safe limit of alcohol to drink in pregnant women, they just advise against it to be safer. And she also gave up all mayonnaise because 'everyone made her feel bad', shop bought mayo is fine as the egg's been pasteurised!! And it makes me laugh how she felt bad about mayo but not smoking??!!! She is seriously delusional! 

Aaaaanyway! lol I hope the snow comes back lol it melted, we're going back down south for x-mas so I totally understand about hardly ever seeing snow down that way! lol xxx


----------



## FayA

Hello!

I had my 18 week antenatal appointment with the midwife today, everything went well, heard the baby's heartbeat and tests all came back ok and normal, although my blood pressure was low but I've just read that it is at it's lowest between weeks 18-20, so fingers crossed it'll be back to normal in a few weeks, that does make sense now though as the last few days I have felt a little more tired than usual and sluggish, and a little light headed when I stand up too quickly, so I guess I need to just keep making sure my diet is ok so that it doesn't reduce even further! 

Made an appointment for my 25 week check up too which is end of Jan, and I got my dates for the antenatal classes at the hospital, I didn't have to book a place on it though, when I rang she just said to pop along so I guess it's a little different where I am in Northern Ireland, I am starting to notice changes though, things I read about aren't always happening over here etc, what with not revealing the gender, not booking onto the classes, we get free prescriptions as well, even when you're not pregnant (bonus!) and they also didn't offer me any testing to see if there were problems with the baby (not that I wanted them anyway, but normally you would get offered it at least) so I suppose I should just expect for things to be done a little differently over here lol! 

Hope everyone is well anyway xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Good morning! (well, afternoon for you-right? ) :) 
I'm happy to hear everything went well! That's always such a relief! Not too much longer until your scans!!!!!! Woohoo! 
It seems so crazy how things can be so different in different countries! 
Back to what you were talking about yesterday, you know.. before I started trying to conceive, I didn't realize what stupid things I would ask ppl and probably offend them. I would ask married couples about when they were going to start having babies ect. Once I started trying myself (because my son was a surprise... best surprise ever, but didn't try) I didn't realize that it could take so long to get pregnant-if ever. And I realized that I have NO idea if these people are struggling and when ppl ask it's like a dagger to the heart. I just don't think some people realize that. I sure didn't!!!! However, the smoking and drinking or taking drugs while pregnant... oh man that erks me!!!!!! 9 months out of your life is NOTHING! I won't start, or I will get worked up. Anyway, Im glad all went well for you today! 
Have a great day!!! xxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Good morning! (well, afternoon for you-right? ) :)
> I'm happy to hear everything went well! That's always such a relief! Not too much longer until your scans!!!!!! Woohoo!
> It seems so crazy how things can be so different in different countries!
> Back to what you were talking about yesterday, you know.. before I started trying to conceive, I didn't realize what stupid things I would ask ppl and probably offend them. I would ask married couples about when they were going to start having babies ect. Once I started trying myself (because my son was a surprise... best surprise ever, but didn't try) I didn't realize that it could take so long to get pregnant-if ever. And I realized that I have NO idea if these people are struggling and when ppl ask it's like a dagger to the heart. I just don't think some people realize that. I sure didn't!!!! However, the smoking and drinking or taking drugs while pregnant... oh man that erks me!!!!!! 9 months out of your life is NOTHING! I won't start, or I will get worked up. Anyway, Im glad all went well for you today!
> Have a great day!!! xxx

Haha yeah I definitely understand what you mean about saying things that could offend pregnant women, and not actually realising it at the time, a common one with me was 'wow your bump's getting so big!' and my intention was how amazed and wonderful it was about how the baby is growing, but in fact you could accidentally offend if they are feeling fat and frumpy for example, they may just think you're saying they look big in general! lol 

So I get that one! And yes people asking how the baby plans are going, I can relate to, it only took us two months so were really lucky, but I fell out with a so-called friend because she told another friend of mine that we had been trying for a baby for a long time and that we were having trouble! Now I wouldn't call not falling pregnant in the first month of trying, having trouble! I fell pregnant in the second month of trying so I was sooooo annoyed at her about that, we still don't speak today, but that wasn't just the reason why, she's done a lot of bad things that built up to enough being enough anyway. Some people are insensitive on purpose I feel, but I try not to take certain comments to heart because I can relate to understanding that they may generally not know that they could be offending someone. 

But yeah the topic of people deliberately putting their baby's health in danger really gets me talking too, so we'll not start a whole big thread on that! haha!

OOOOooo I can't wait for my scan! I watched a little programme about 4D Ultrasound Scans and it was so special to see the faces of the baby's! I'd love to see our baby like that but they are sooooo expensive! I'm told they do a 4D freeview on the gender scan but I'm guessing that is just to confirm the gender parts rather than looking at the face etc. xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Wow, she sounds like a horrible friend. What business was it of hers to tell anyone your personal stuff... Grrrr. And to lie about it to boot! I didn't tell but my mom and sister that we were even trying because I didn't want to pressure of people asking, "are you pregnant yet." It took us 7 months to get pregnant, which might not seem like a long time but it FELT like forever. I realized after 4 months of trying that our timing was off and starting using OPKs and softcups ect, that seemed to have done the trick, thank goodness :)
Is your scan next week? I can't remember the date you said. 
I can't believe Im halfway there!!!!!! WOW! 
Have a great Friday!


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies

Tara, I can totally relate to 7 months feeling like forever. That's how long it took us too and at the time it felt like it was never going to happen. Compared to how long it takes some people though I guess we were pretty lucky, it just didn't feel like it at the time! 

Fay so glad your appointment went well, and how exciting that you got to hear baby's heartbeat :) Not long till the next scan! 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend xx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Wow, she sounds like a horrible friend. What business was it of hers to tell anyone your personal stuff... Grrrr. And to lie about it to boot! I didn't tell but my mom and sister that we were even trying because I didn't want to pressure of people asking, "are you pregnant yet." It took us 7 months to get pregnant, which might not seem like a long time but it FELT like forever. I realized after 4 months of trying that our timing was off and starting using OPKs and softcups ect, that seemed to have done the trick, thank goodness :)
> Is your scan next week? I can't remember the date you said.
> I can't believe Im halfway there!!!!!! WOW!
> Have a great Friday!

Yeah she was a horrible friend! The only reason why she knew about us, was because she fell pregnant about 2 months before me so we were close with that, but it really didn't end well! lol But yeah I know what you mean about people asking, no one else knew about us, people had ideas that we may eventually start trying but we didn't set anything for certain cause it is awful when people ask you about it, especially when it hasn't happened that month.

I can totally understand and empathise with you both about falling pregnant after 7 months, as one month of not getting pregnant was gutting for me, so 7 months must have felt like a life time! I swear people don't realise just how long a whole cycle takes, its like people think if it doesn't happen one week, try again the next! Some people seem clueless about the complete cycle of conceiving lol!

My scan is next sunday, so a week tomoro! That's the gender one, then we have the normal 20 week one the next day on the monday, soooo exciting now its getting so close! Can't believe we'll be finding out if it's a boy or girl in just over a week! ahhh exciting!! :D :D

Congrats on being half way there! :D The next half is gonna fly by I reckon haha! And oh my your now a small melon! haha! crazy! I am feeling kicks more often now and love it! My husband has even seen my belly move which is so exciting for him! He's felt it once or twice too, it's so nice for him to get involved with that as I feel it all the time, so it's nice for him to feel what I feel :) Hope you're having a good wknd xxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Tara, I can totally relate to 7 months feeling like forever. That's how long it took us too and at the time it felt like it was never going to happen. Compared to how long it takes some people though I guess we were pretty lucky, it just didn't feel like it at the time!
> 
> Fay so glad your appointment went well, and how exciting that you got to hear baby's heartbeat :) Not long till the next scan!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend xx

I totally empathise with you with it taking 7 months, like I said to Tara, one month of not falling pregnant was so gutting for me, so I can only imagine what it felt like to have that over and over every month for months, I bet it did feel like it would never happen, and it causes all sorts of worries like if something was wrong etc :( sooo glad it all came together and we can share this experience together :) It was meant to be! 

Yeah sooooo excited for the scan! Can't wait to find out if its a boy or girl!! ahhhhh! Crazy! :D Have you felt much movement yet? xxx


----------



## Summer76

Yes, it's so great that we can share this experience together, it's so good to be able to talk to you both on here about what's happening and compare our journeys :)

Can't wait to hear what you're going to be having, so exciting! 

That's great that you're been feeling lots of movement :) I've been starting to feel more and more in the last few days in particular and today hubby felt it too which is so amazing for him :) 

I'm really looking forward to my scan tomorrow but nervous too that everything is going to be ok. Will let you both know how I get on!

xx


----------



## Summer76

I've just noticed I'm the size of canteloupe! lol!


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 20 weeks Ali!! Tomorrow is your scan? YAY! I hope you update us as soon as you can. Everything will be just fine, Im excited for you :)
7 months DID feel like forever, and even though I already had a child, I was beginning to think we had the 2nd infertility thing going on and that it wasn't going to happen for us, then BAM, when I least expected it! So happy we all get to be in this together.
I was just thinking about how in a few short months we will be having our babies! How crazy is that?!?! Soooo exciting!
I have been feeling movement everyday now since a week ago. Before it was just a few times a week. But I have yet to get my husband or our son to get to feel her. She seems so stubborn already hehe. Anytime I feel her, I lift up my shirt to see if I can see my stomach moving and she immediately stops. As if she knows she's on display :) I know soon enough she won't be able to hide in there, but Im ready to share in the joy with my loved one's. So glad both of you ladies have been able to have your husbands feel your baby :) 
Have a great day ladies!! xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Yes, it's so great that we can share this experience together, it's so good to be able to talk to you both on here about what's happening and compare our journeys :)
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you're going to be having, so exciting!
> 
> That's great that you're been feeling lots of movement :) I've been starting to feel more and more in the last few days in particular and today hubby felt it too which is so amazing for him :)
> 
> I'm really looking forward to my scan tomorrow but nervous too that everything is going to be ok. Will let you both know how I get on!
> 
> xx

Oooo so exciting! Let us know how you get on! :) It's great to be feeling movement now isn't it? makes it feel more real :) and reassurance that baby must be growing bigger :) can't wait to hear about your scan x


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Happy 20 weeks Ali!! Tomorrow is your scan? YAY! I hope you update us as soon as you can. Everything will be just fine, Im excited for you :)
> 7 months DID feel like forever, and even though I already had a child, I was beginning to think we had the 2nd infertility thing going on and that it wasn't going to happen for us, then BAM, when I least expected it! So happy we all get to be in this together.
> I was just thinking about how in a few short months we will be having our babies! How crazy is that?!?! Soooo exciting!
> I have been feeling movement everyday now since a week ago. Before it was just a few times a week. But I have yet to get my husband or our son to get to feel her. She seems so stubborn already hehe. Anytime I feel her, I lift up my shirt to see if I can see my stomach moving and she immediately stops. As if she knows she's on display :) I know soon enough she won't be able to hide in there, but Im ready to share in the joy with my loved one's. So glad both of you ladies have been able to have your husbands feel your baby :)
> Have a great day ladies!! xx

Yes a lot of people said that when they least expected to fall pregnant after trying for a few months, is when they did, our bodies are amazing and they obviously know when we are tense and under pressure to make something happen, just relaxing and letting nature do it's course obviously does the trick, but it's sooo much easier said than done sometimes though lol! 

Aww I hope your husband and son can feel your daughter soon :) I can imagine the look on Avery's face! so cute! :) I know what you mean about being stubborn though, mine did that to begin with lol, I was like "oh look, my belly's moving" or "put your hand here quick" and then nothing! lol Defo feel like they "know" they are on show lol! See because i've been getting loads of wriggles, I think that's why I think it's a boy, part of me is like no way could a girl be this active? but then people also say boys are lazy and stubborn in pregnancy so you never know lol! I really hope my family get to feel and possibly see my belly moving at x-mas because that'll be the last time I see them before baby's born I think, what with it being so expensive to travel all the time, so that would be nice :)

And I know it's exciting thinking in a few more months we'll be having our babies! :D and I wonder if it will all go in order of who's furthest along etc, or whether one will be stubborn and overdue, or one may come early lol! Awww then we can post pictures :D Soooo exciting already haha! It was crazy a few days back too, as we have been invited to a wedding in march 2013, and I said to her omg, i'll have a 10 month old by then!!! haha!! Love it! :D I'll have to get a cute little outfit :) We are also going to a wedding end of June 2012, and baby will only be about 6-8 weeks old, bit iffy about travelling but they are such close friends that we really want to go and it'll be a good chance to see our families at the same time too, hopefully everything will be fine anyway, and what a tiny little outfit we're gonna have to get for that one!! haha! soooo cute! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 19 weeks Fay :)
Oh I hope your little one cooperates when you are with your family and lets them share in your joy. Are you family here in the states? I bet it isn't cheap to travel, I hope you get to spend a lot of time home with your family. I can't imagine being so far away from them. Bless your heart. 
It will be so fun to go to those weddings and introduce your new little bundle of joy to everyone! How fun!!!!! 
I hope you are having a great Monday! And I hope Ali gets on and tells us how her scan went :)


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies
Sorry to keep you waiting!! 

Today was just absolutely AMAZING!! Felt really quite emotional seeing my baby onscreen, still feel in absolute awe that there's this little being we created growing inside me :) 

Anyway the sonographer went through what we were looking at and all the different measurements he was taking and it was just incredible that we could see so much detail. Baby is developing well and looking very healthy so just so relieved and happy :happydance: We managed to avoid finding out the sex though we both said afterward that we have an inkling of a boy so we'll see!!

Tara, hope your husband and son get to feel your daughter soon :) It's just the most amazing feeling isn't it when you start feeling them move inside, I know what you mean about wanting to share it with others :)

I can't believe we're only a few months away either from having our babies, time's just flying by! 

Fay, hope your family gets to feel your little one move too, especially with seeing them over xmas :) 
It sounds crazy talking about having a 10 month old in March 2013 but soo exciting too! Great fun shopping for little outfits though and, as Tara said, it'll be so much fun being able to introduce your little one to everyone!

Hope you've both had a fab Monday! xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Awwww yay!!!! Im soooo happy for you!!!! It's so amazing isn't it! I was just sitting here thinking about you and wondering if you got a glimpse of the private area.. it would be easy to accidentally move the wand over that area :) So I decided to get on and see if you had posted yet. So SO happy for you! Enjoy your day!!! xxx


----------



## FayA

Awww yay!! sooo pleased that your scan went well!! :D just want mine to hurry up and come now!! :D It must be so lovely to see everything in a bit more detail, as the first scan(s) were very small still :) And well done for not cracking and finding out the sex at the scan haha! Awww can't wait to hear if you're incline was right :D 

We are currently in Northern Ireland Tara, and our family just live back in southern england, and you would think we were wanting to fly to the states the amount it costs to travel over! it's ridiculous! it's only an hour flight, and the ferry isn't any cheaper what with taking the car etc if we did it that way lol! Fingers crossed the family will be able to see/feel the baby over x-mas though :) I often get a harder bit on my belly somewhere and I think it's either the head, back or bum! lol So it will be cute for them to feel that :)

Do you have your family with you yet Ali? I can't remember when you said they were coming to visit? 

Hope you are all having a good day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Fay-
Is there something you do to get your little one to move around? I'm always afraid to poke around too much, although I know I won't be poking her eye out but that's a worry of mine lol. She just doesn't move when I want her too :) 
I'm glad you only have a hour long flight! It's too bad it's going to cost an arm and a leg, however-it will be worth it :) When do you leave?


----------



## AverysMommy

I finally got to SEE my stomach move when she kicked!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## FayA

Yay!!! it's soo great to see the baby move isn't it?? :D Feel's more real, and to me it's a good sign that they are growing and moving about more :) I don't do anything in particular to get the baby to move, although I feel it most when i'm laying flat on my back or when i'm sat on the floor with my knees to my chest (like at work etc) sometimes if I have seen or felt baby then they decided to stop, I might give my belly a little wobble, but nothing too hard cause i'm like you, i'd be worried about popping the sac or something lol!! I guess i'm just really lucky to feel so much at the mo :) I don't SEE the baby moving all the time though, only when the baby's feeling particularly active lol xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

Afternoon Ladies

Just had a quick catch up on your posts, Glad you're all thriving and doing well, your've reached the halfway mark. It seriously has flown by.

As for trying I don't think it matters if it is 1 month or over 2 years in my case, seeing AF instead of a BFP is crushing. I just wonder when I'm finally going to get lucky. I'm now halfway through the 2ww and feeling very positive this cycle. I hope to be joining you all soon.

Fay I can't wait for your scan and to find out what you're having.. My Guess is a Boy :D

Glad all is going well with you all :flower:


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Just had a quick catch up on your posts, Glad you're all thriving and doing well, your've reached the halfway mark. It seriously has flown by.
> 
> As for trying I don't think it matters if it is 1 month or over 2 years in my case, seeing AF instead of a BFP is crushing. I just wonder when I'm finally going to get lucky. I'm now halfway through the 2ww and feeling very positive this cycle. I hope to be joining you all soon.
> 
> Fay I can't wait for your scan and to find out what you're having.. My Guess is a Boy :D
> 
> Glad all is going well with you all :flower:

Awww great to hear from you :D 
Yes it is defo crushing when you don't get that BFP especially when it's all you've ever wanted, I really really hope that you are lucky this cycle! It has to be your time soon!! Can't believe it's been so long for you :( 

I'll defo be letting you know how the gender scan goes :D Good luck with everything and we'll speak soon! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> Yay!!! it's soo great to see the baby move isn't it?? :D Feel's more real, and to me it's a good sign that they are growing and moving about more :) I don't do anything in particular to get the baby to move, although I feel it most when i'm laying flat on my back or when i'm sat on the floor with my knees to my chest (like at work etc) sometimes if I have seen or felt baby then they decided to stop, I might give my belly a little wobble, but nothing too hard cause i'm like you, i'd be worried about popping the sac or something lol!! I guess i'm just really lucky to feel so much at the mo :) I don't SEE the baby moving all the time though, only when the baby's feeling particularly active lol xxx

Thanks for the info :) I have been feeling her several times a day, just never when Dalton (my husband) or Avery are around, but I guess I will take what I can get. Im sure before long they will feel her. 
I'm having a bad morning, I stepped on the scale and it slapped me in the face... I REALLY hate to sound like I'm moaning about something like weight gain and please don't take it wrong. I KNOW I will gain weight and that's great, I just feel like I have let myself go-once I got my BFP I stopped running-hell, I stopped all exercise period! I was scared something would happen at 1st, then I just felt like crap and thats the last thing I felt like doing lol. UGH, I need to get my booty on my eliptical machine that sits in my bedroom staring at me! haha!!! I swore I wouldn't obsess over weight... why do I get on that damn scale! Please tell me Im not alone in this! :)
I hope you all have a great day! xx


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Just had a quick catch up on your posts, Glad you're all thriving and doing well, your've reached the halfway mark. It seriously has flown by.
> 
> As for trying I don't think it matters if it is 1 month or over 2 years in my case, seeing AF instead of a BFP is crushing. I just wonder when I'm finally going to get lucky. I'm now halfway through the 2ww and feeling very positive this cycle. I hope to be joining you all soon.
> 
> Fay I can't wait for your scan and to find out what you're having.. My Guess is a Boy :D
> 
> Glad all is going well with you all :flower:

Its SO nice to hear from you. Thank you for checking in with us, we would love to hear from you more often! :flower: Fingers crossed for your BFP!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Thanks for the info :) I have been feeling her several times a day, just never when Dalton (my husband) or Avery are around, but I guess I will take what I can get. Im sure before long they will feel her.
> I'm having a bad morning, I stepped on the scale and it slapped me in the face... I REALLY hate to sound like I'm moaning about something like weight gain and please don't take it wrong. I KNOW I will gain weight and that's great, I just feel like I have let myself go-once I got my BFP I stopped running-hell, I stopped all exercise period! I was scared something would happen at 1st, then I just felt like crap and thats the last thing I felt like doing lol. UGH, I need to get my booty on my eliptical machine that sits in my bedroom staring at me! haha!!! I swore I wouldn't obsess over weight... why do I get on that damn scale! Please tell me Im not alone in this! :)
> I hope you all have a great day! xx

OMG! I totally know how you feel with the weight thing!! lol I also am perfectly aware that I will gain weight, of course! But sometimes I look at myself in certain clothes and I'm like.....I just look frumpy rather than pregnant! And my main hang up at the min, is my love handles! ha! I just hate seeing them hanging over any jeans I put on etc, it's only a little bit, but I hate them! so i'm constantly wearing things that are stretchy or hide them! lol 

I bought some lovely jumpers/dress jumpers for winter and lovely thick tights to go underneath and now my bumps a bit bigger I just feel they pad me out rather than show off my bump nicely lol! And the tights dig in to give me love handles lol! May have to go invest in some new leggings or something or stretchy jeans lol! I just want my bump to grow please! Not everything else lol. I'm with you on the exercise thing though, I was too knackered and also didn't want to risk it in first trimester, I have a free swimming pool I can use about 5 mins away and I have 2 work out dvds for pregnancy that I bought and they are also staring me in the face! I keep meaning too and I really want to I just never get the motivation to do them! And I finish work at 1, get home have my lunch then i'm too full up to do any exercise for a while, then hubby gets home about half 4 ish, and by that time I don't want to exercise whilst he's here, so feel time was wasted lol And i'm too starving when I get in from work to hold off lunch til after exercising....gonna have to sort something out though cause although I am happy with myself to a certain degree at the moment, I just don't wanna get worse! lol Maybe i'll have a small bit of food to take the edge off hunger, exercise then have more food lol! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh I'm so glad I'm not alone in this. I was worried you all would think I was ridiculous. I know what you mean about the love handles, I have these real comfy maternity jeans that I won't wear with a fitted shirt b/c it makes me have them. Grrrrr. Im lovin' the bella band though! It seems to hold them in. Do you have one of those? Im in awe with it. Im also living in yoga pants... soooo comfy!!! 
I SO know what you mean about the timing of working out just not working. My day starts at 6:30 when I get Avery up and ready for school, then my daycare kids start piling in and don't leave until 5:30 pm. By that time i'm pooped :( I did a nice power walk last weekend, but one time is hardly going to help anything! lol. I can't wait until it starts staying lighter in the evenings, maybe I will feel like doing more walking :)
Thanks for letting me vent and not feel so alone in this. I don't like talking to other people about it because they think I am being silly and don't quite understand. :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Oh I'm so glad I'm not alone in this. I was worried you all would think I was ridiculous. I know what you mean about the love handles, I have these real comfy maternity jeans that I won't wear with a fitted shirt b/c it makes me have them. Grrrrr. Im lovin' the bella band though! It seems to hold them in. Do you have one of those? Im in awe with it. Im also living in yoga pants... soooo comfy!!!
> I SO know what you mean about the timing of working out just not working. My day starts at 6:30 when I get Avery up and ready for school, then my daycare kids start piling in and don't leave until 5:30 pm. By that time i'm pooped :( I did a nice power walk last weekend, but one time is hardly going to help anything! lol. I can't wait until it starts staying lighter in the evenings, maybe I will feel like doing more walking :)
> Thanks for letting me vent and not feel so alone in this. I don't like talking to other people about it because they think I am being silly and don't quite understand. :hugs:

Oh I totally understand! lol I went shopping earlier after my post to see if I could find any more comfy jeans/trousers to wear and I made myself worse by not fitting into most of them! haha! Ahh well gotta embrace it I suppose, I have seen those bands but didn't think much about it at the time to be honest, but if you recommend it then I will defo get one! I can see how they would work and hold in the love handles, think I defo need to get one! haha! I do have one pair of jeans however that have that little bit of a band around the waist and they are nice and comfy and I can't live in one pair of jeans. I wear yoga type trousers for work and you are right, they are soooo comfy!! :)

See I only work part time so I have no excuse really with the exercise! lol But I can understand with you working full time, I don't know how I could do full time work with children anymore haha! How many do you look after and is it in your own home like childminding? I was thinking of doing that once baby's here as I don't personally see the point in me putting my child into daycare whilst I look after other peoples children in daycare lol! Financially I don't see that being viable either. 

Don't worry, we are perfectly entitled to moan about whatever we want!! Pregnancy hormones sure do effect us in the strangest of ways! lol Me and hubby have laughed a few times where I've been in a stinking mood and neither of us know why?! lol I don't even know myself, just one of those things I guess xxx

Oh I also have a salad for dinner....feeling like I need to have something healthy haha! x


----------



## AverysMommy

Ooo a salad sounds lovely! I might have to make one myself. I ate a WHOLE cucumber yesterday for an afternoon snack while the kids were sleeping... I guess that is ok? I ended up being so bloated last night and had trapped wind, I was in so much pain I couldn't stand or sit or lay comfortably for about 4 hours. I got it worked out and felt better, I think it was from the cucumber though?!? Not too sure. But now Im alittle scared of the ruffage from vegetables eeeek! :)
Yes, I have an at home day care. I watch 7 kids. I started doing this when my son was born, it is nice to be able to be with your child and not pay someone else to watch after them. Now he started kindergarten this year :cry: and is getting so grown up! He is growing into a wonderful young man and that warms my heart. There's something to be said about the bond of a mother and a son. I LOVE it! I hope it's the same with a daughter and a mother, Im wondering how different raising a daughter will be? I can't wait to find out. :)
I hope you are having a fantastic day!


----------



## FayA

Aww sorry to hear that you had bad wind last night! It can get really painful can't it? I actually had a little heartburn which I don't usually get and I'm blaming that on scoffing down my lunch! haha! I am always so hungry when I get in and end up eating loads, I should slow it down lol! 

Awww i've always imagined the bond between mum and son to be very special, mummy's boy! hehe But I also thought that about a girl because it's like a mini-you and that must be so special too, baking cakes and doing artwork etc when they are older, I think it'll be just the same :) 

Wow 7 kids! Bet it gets hectic! Do they vary in age or are they similar? And are they all there all day, or do they come and go throughout the day? I think it's the way forward as a career for me later as I too want to look after my own children as well as getting paid for others :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I know what you mean about scarfing down food and the darn heartburn! Yikes! 
They are all here alllll day long. It has it's advantages for sure... making money while raising your children is a great advantage! The part I don't like is I can't take off at noon if I feel like it.. if my son is sick or I have an appt I have to inconvience 7 parents so I can have the day off. Things like that. However, I suppose most jobs have disadvantages as well so I shouldn't complain, but apparently this is my week of complaining! hahaha!


----------



## FayA

Haha! yeah that must be an inconvenience for you though, like you say if you had to dash out for your son or something, wow, I bet the money out ways the negatives though haha! 

I'm so glad it's friday tomorrow, I long for the weekends now lol and we have our gender scan on sunday! Can't believe it's nearly here already! So excited!!! :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Ohhh yes!! Can't wait for Sunday for you!!!!!!! Make sure you update us as soon as you can :) 
I'm ready for the weekend as well!!!


----------



## FayA

Oh I will do don't you worry :) we aren't telling family or friends the gender or even that we are going for a gender scan so you'll be the first person to know after us hehe! :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Woohooo! Ooooh so you are keeping the gender a secret from everyone, that is exciting!!! I'm glad that you will still tell us :) 
I was on cloud 9 last night, both Dalton (my DH) and Avery got to feel baby girl move around last night! FINALLY! :) She cooperated! hehe!
I hope you have a great friday!!!!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Woohooo! Ooooh so you are keeping the gender a secret from everyone, that is exciting!!! I'm glad that you will still tell us :)
> I was on cloud 9 last night, both Dalton (my DH) and Avery got to feel baby girl move around last night! FINALLY! :) She cooperated! hehe!
> I hope you have a great friday!!!!

Oh that's fantastic!! Yay!! brill news!! :D Bet they loved it! :D 

Yeah I wanted to keep it a secret as I wanted to have some surprise for everyone else rather than "oh we're having a boy/girl and his/her name will be"...you know? So it's a bit more special when they arrive so everything can be announced then, rather than "so is 'name' born yet?" lol 
Hope you have a great friday too :) xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

TOMORROWS THE DAY, FAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FayA

I KNOW!!! CAN'T WAIT!!! :D Only a few more hours to go then i'll be back on here with my news!! :) xxxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

:coffee:


----------



## FayA

Sooooo!!.............................:D WE ARE HAVING A BOY!!!!!! YAY!!! hehe!!!:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::happydance::happydance:

The sonographer said there was no mistaking it! Defo a boy!! haha he flashed us quite a few times as well!! defo a little willy there! haha!! We are sooooo over the moon :D Can't wait for him to arrive now :D yay!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FayA

oh and just noticed your now a banana!! hehe!! cute!! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Wooooohooooo! You were right!!!! Soooo happy for you!!! I bet you are on :cloud9: right now! Congratulations Fay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FayA

Yeah sooooo happy,:D Thank you x I had that little incline, I'm also gonna be really pleased to announce boy to all those who said to me its defo a girl! hahaha! 
We also had a dvd made of the scan so that'll be lovely to look back on in the future! :D xxxx


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Sooooo!!.............................:D WE ARE HAVING A BOY!!!!!! YAY!!! hehe!!!:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The sonographer said there was no mistaking it! Defo a boy!! haha he flashed us quite a few times as well!! defo a little willy there! haha!! We are sooooo over the moon :D Can't wait for him to arrive now :D yay!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations Fay!!! Sooo happy for you!! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies

Sorry been absent this week, have had a busy time trying to get ready for Christmas (to do list seems never ending!) and my sister and niece are here now so have been spending quite a lot of time with them. So glad that they're here for xmas :)

Have been reading back through and catching up on the posts for the week. Fay, so glad your scan went well today :D as Tara said you must on :cloud9:. 

I'm with you both on the exercise thing. By the time I get in from work in the evenings I really don't feel like going back out to an exercise class and although I have a couple of dvds at home, always seem to find something else to do! I have avoided weighing myself so far but hate the thought of putting too much weight on. I did buy myself a pair of maternity leggings from M&S and have found them to be so comfy. I'm struggling with jeans/trousers though but that's because I'm on the petite size and normal sizes are too long. Apparently petite women either don't get pregnant or don't need maternity clothes!! I only have one pair of jeans so far which I'm already wearing out! 

Tara, so glad that Dalton and Avery got to feel your baby girl move. I'm so happy for you :D 

xxx


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Just had a quick catch up on your posts, Glad you're all thriving and doing well, your've reached the halfway mark. It seriously has flown by.
> 
> As for trying I don't think it matters if it is 1 month or over 2 years in my case, seeing AF instead of a BFP is crushing. I just wonder when I'm finally going to get lucky. I'm now halfway through the 2ww and feeling very positive this cycle. I hope to be joining you all soon.
> 
> Fay I can't wait for your scan and to find out what you're having.. My Guess is a Boy :D
> 
> Glad all is going well with you all :flower:

Hi Rae, 
Really good to hear from you, really hope you get your BFP very very soon and that you'll be back joining us before long. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Fay-
> Is there something you do to get your little one to move around? I'm always afraid to poke around too much, although I know I won't be poking her eye out but that's a worry of mine lol. She just doesn't move when I want her too :)
> I'm glad you only have a hour long flight! It's too bad it's going to cost an arm and a leg, however-it will be worth it :) When do you leave?

Lol, I thought that until I had my scan and the sonographer was sooo vigorous on my belly trying to get baby to move! I was lying there thinking, what are you doing, be careful!!


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry been absent this week, have had a busy time trying to get ready for Christmas (to do list seems never ending!) and my sister and niece are here now so have been spending quite a lot of time with them. So glad that they're here for xmas :)
> 
> Have been reading back through and catching up on the posts for the week. Fay, so glad your scan went well today :D as Tara said you must on :cloud9:.
> 
> I'm with you both on the exercise thing. By the time I get in from work in the evenings I really don't feel like going back out to an exercise class and although I have a couple of dvds at home, always seem to find something else to do! I have avoided weighing myself so far but hate the thought of putting too much weight on. I did buy myself a pair of maternity leggings from M&S and have found them to be so comfy. I'm struggling with jeans/trousers though but that's because I'm on the petite size and normal sizes are too long. Apparently petite women either don't get pregnant or don't need maternity clothes!! I only have one pair of jeans so far which I'm already wearing out!
> 
> Tara, so glad that Dalton and Avery got to feel your baby girl move. I'm so happy for you :D
> 
> xxx

It's nice to hear from you Ali, I have been wondering where you were :) I'm glad you have your sister and niece there with you, how lovely! It's nice to be around family, I think I take that for granted since all of mine live in my town and Daltons family is just an hour drive away. 
Today is a nice day and here I am finding excuses NOT to go for a nice power walk. I need to just GO do it! 
I hope you are having a great Sunday :)


----------



## FayA

Hello :) Ali that's great that you have your family visiting now! Bet that's lovely!! :D We are off to visit family tomorrow, and I really can't wait! So I may not be on here as often but I will try to as much as I can! :D I bet that is soooo annoying about maternity clothes in petite! How frustrating! 

I had my normal 20 week scan today, and after our private gender scan yesterday, the normal NHS one seemed very basic and rushed to be honest lol, and it didn't seem like she took much time to get good angles for the photo's, it was just a quick, yep that's the head, measure, the belly, measure, heart, kidneys, leg, measure etc! And that was that! lol Photo's weren't as great as yesterdays either which really makes me want to share the gender with family and friends so we can show them the better pictures, but what we have done is made copies of the gender scan ones and edited out the info at the top that says where and when we had it done etc. And we're pretending those are the ones we had done today lol!! Problem is I wanna show the 4D freeview ones too...so think we're gonna say we paid just to get a couple of photos in 4D freeview lol! Oh the white lies we have to tell to keep the gender secret! ha! Part of me wants to share it all with people so they can see the DVD too, then the other part wants to keep it a surprise for them! (and so does hubby, maybe I can convince him to just share it with certain people...and not everyone lol, just want my mum, dad and siblings to know!! :) lol)

Hope you all have a great week anyway and I'll try and get back on here as soon as I can :) And YAY! I'm halfway through!! :D xxx

And as expected he was wriggling around like crazy again during the scan and yawning haha! Must wear himself out with all that moving around lol!


----------



## PrettyUnable

Hello all

Haven't updated for a while as not much has changed, I'm still ill and signed off work with vertigo :dohh:

Had 20 week scan yesterday and all is well with baby - proper little stubborn wriggle bum we have :haha: So could only get one good shot after all the measurements..

I love the photo, looks like baby is blowing a bubble.

We're still team :yellow:
:happydance:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> Hello :) Ali that's great that you have your family visiting now! Bet that's lovely!! :D We are off to visit family tomorrow, and I really can't wait! So I may not be on here as often but I will try to as much as I can! :D I bet that is soooo annoying about maternity clothes in petite! How frustrating!
> 
> I had my normal 20 week scan today, and after our private gender scan yesterday, the normal NHS one seemed very basic and rushed to be honest lol, and it didn't seem like she took much time to get good angles for the photo's, it was just a quick, yep that's the head, measure, the belly, measure, heart, kidneys, leg, measure etc! And that was that! lol Photo's weren't as great as yesterdays either which really makes me want to share the gender with family and friends so we can show them the better pictures, but what we have done is made copies of the gender scan ones and edited out the info at the top that says where and when we had it done etc. And we're pretending those are the ones we had done today lol!! Problem is I wanna show the 4D freeview ones too...so think we're gonna say we paid just to get a couple of photos in 4D freeview lol! Oh the white lies we have to tell to keep the gender secret! ha! Part of me wants to share it all with people so they can see the DVD too, then the other part wants to keep it a surprise for them! (and so does hubby, maybe I can convince him to just share it with certain people...and not everyone lol, just want my mum, dad and siblings to know!! :) lol)
> 
> Hope you all have a great week anyway and I'll try and get back on here as soon as I can :) And YAY! I'm halfway through!! :D xxx
> 
> And as expected he was wriggling around like crazy again during the scan and yawning haha! Must wear himself out with all that moving around lol!

Have a VERY Merry Christmas Fay! I know you will enjoy being with your family. I'm anxious to hear if you are able to keep the gender a secret!!! 
Happy Holidays!!!!:xmas5::xmas6::xmas8::xmas7::xmas9::xmas16::xmas17:
Sorry I got carried away with the icons :haha:


----------



## AverysMommy

PrettyUnable said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven't updated for a while as not much has changed, I'm still ill and signed off work with vertigo :dohh:
> 
> Had 20 week scan yesterday and all is well with baby - proper little stubborn wriggle bum we have :haha: So could only get one good shot after all the measurements..
> 
> I love the photo, looks like baby is blowing a bubble.
> 
> We're still team :yellow:
> :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

It's so nice to hear from you! Im sorry you are still not feeling well :cry:
Your little one is beyond adorable!!!!! 
Check in more often!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bfpsoon

FayA said:


> Sooooo!!.............................:D WE ARE HAVING A BOY!!!!!! YAY!!! hehe!!!:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The sonographer said there was no mistaking it! Defo a boy!! haha he flashed us quite a few times as well!! defo a little willy there! haha!! We are sooooo over the moon :D Can't wait for him to arrive now :D yay!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay :happydance::happydance:

I knew you was having a Boy & I guessed right, that is Fabulous Fay, I'm so happy for you, congrats to you :cloud9:


----------



## bfpsoon

Morning Ladies

Just caught up on all the posts, Glad to see you're all doing well and all over 1/2 way now.


So far we've got a little girl :pink: & a little :blue: 

Ali apologies if your've already announced what you're having but I couldn't see an announcement through the pages i've read back on

And Elle is team :yellow:

AFM: Well AF came :growlmad: I'm now back to CD3, So I won't be joining you this month. Here's hoping for a New Year :bfp: 

If I don't manage to get on before christmas, I wish you, family & Bubs a Very Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2012 :xmas6: :xmas7:

All my Love.. Rae xx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Have a VERY Merry Christmas Fay! I know you will enjoy being with your family. I'm anxious to hear if you are able to keep the gender a secret!!!
> Happy Holidays!!!!:xmas5::xmas6::xmas8::xmas7::xmas9::xmas16::xmas17:
> Sorry I got carried away with the icons :haha:

Thank you! Hope you have a fab Christmas too!! So far we have kept it a secret, people have asked if we saw anything at the scan and we were like "no, she didn't really go down that area much!" lol (Even though there was a picture we have of obvious boy parts!! haha! not showing that picture though lol) 

I slipped a couple of times saying he/him so I just told people I had a boy vibe going on and couldn't help referring to the baby as he/him sometimes as I didn't want to say "it" don't think anyone detects that we know the gender :D Lots are guessing boy too though, only the odd few are guessing girl :) 

Haha thanks, I love the icons! so here...:) :xmas5::xmas6::xmas8::xmas7::xmas9::xmas16::xmas17:


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> FayA said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo!!.............................:D WE ARE HAVING A BOY!!!!!! YAY!!! hehe!!!:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The sonographer said there was no mistaking it! Defo a boy!! haha he flashed us quite a few times as well!! defo a little willy there! haha!! We are sooooo over the moon :D Can't wait for him to arrive now :D yay!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I knew you was having a Boy & I guessed right, that is Fabulous Fay, I'm so happy for you, congrats to you :cloud9:Click to expand...

THANK YOU!! :D hehe! we are so excited! I said from the very start I had a boy vibe going on and I was right yay! :) very obvious at the scan haha! Wasn't shy at all!

Sorry to hear that AF came :( really really hoping you'll get a good new years gift to celebrate about! new year, new start! look forward to hearing back from you next time :) Have a great Christmas and New Year!! xxx


----------



## FayA

PrettyUnable said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven't updated for a while as not much has changed, I'm still ill and signed off work with vertigo :dohh:
> 
> Had 20 week scan yesterday and all is well with baby - proper little stubborn wriggle bum we have :haha: So could only get one good shot after all the measurements..
> 
> I love the photo, looks like baby is blowing a bubble.
> 
> We're still team :yellow:
> :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Hello! 

Great to hear from you, although it is a shame to hear that you are still suffering :( have they said anything more as to why it might be happening? Is baby or uterus on a nerve or vein or something that makes you feel like that? 

That photo is beautiful! We got quite a few blurry ones, i'll try and upload one of mine when I dig out my lead for my camera :) the ones from our private scan are much better :) 

Hope you have a lovely christmas and new year and that you don't suffer too much :) xxxx


----------



## FayA

Thought I may as well do it now seeing as though I have a chance to get online lol Here's our baby boy! :D :happydance: love how baby is yawning in one, where he's so tired from all that wriggling haha! x
 



Attached Files:







DSC02465.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC02466.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC02467.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









DSC02468.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AverysMommy

Awwwww I love your picture's!!!!! I didn't realize you were having the 3D scan done! How FUN! He is sooooo adorable :) 
I'm having my 3D scan in 4 weeks, I can't wait.
I hope you are enjoying your family!!!! Merry Christmas Lady!


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Just caught up on all the posts, Glad to see you're all doing well and all over 1/2 way now.
> 
> 
> So far we've got a little girl :pink: & a little :blue:
> 
> Ali apologies if your've already announced what you're having but I couldn't see an announcement through the pages i've read back on
> 
> And Elle is team :yellow:
> 
> AFM: Well AF came :growlmad: I'm now back to CD3, So I won't be joining you this month. Here's hoping for a New Year :bfp:
> 
> If I don't manage to get on before christmas, I wish you, family & Bubs a Very Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2012 :xmas6: :xmas7:
> 
> All my Love.. Rae xx

I'm sorry to hear about AF :growlmad: onto your new years :bfp:!!!!!!! Merry Christmas dear!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Awwwww I love your picture's!!!!! I didn't realize you were having the 3D scan done! How FUN! He is sooooo adorable :)
> I'm having my 3D scan in 4 weeks, I can't wait.
> I hope you are enjoying your family!!!! Merry Christmas Lady!

I know they are fab aren't they? :D Yeah we did it last min, they asked if we wanted to have a quick look at the 4D and we said yeah and managed to get two pics from it too :) so very lucky :) Ooooo it's lovely seeing them in 3D, you'll defo enjoy it loads more than the regular scan :) Can't wait to see one of your pics from it in a few weeks then :D 
Merry Christmas!! xxxx


----------



## Summer76

PrettyUnable said:


> Hello all
> 
> Haven't updated for a while as not much has changed, I'm still ill and signed off work with vertigo :dohh:
> 
> Had 20 week scan yesterday and all is well with baby - proper little stubborn wriggle bum we have :haha: So could only get one good shot after all the measurements..
> 
> I love the photo, looks like baby is blowing a bubble.
> 
> We're still team :yellow:
> :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Hello! 

Great to see you on here! Sorry to hear your're still suffering though, hope you start to feel better soon. 

Beautiful scan pics though :) We're also team yellow!! 

Take care and have a fab Christmas xx


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Just caught up on all the posts, Glad to see you're all doing well and all over 1/2 way now.
> 
> 
> So far we've got a little girl :pink: & a little :blue:
> 
> Ali apologies if your've already announced what you're having but I couldn't see an announcement through the pages i've read back on
> 
> And Elle is team :yellow:
> 
> AFM: Well AF came :growlmad: I'm now back to CD3, So I won't be joining you this month. Here's hoping for a New Year :bfp:
> 
> If I don't manage to get on before christmas, I wish you, family & Bubs a Very Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2012 :xmas6: :xmas7:
> 
> All my Love.. Rae xx

I haven't announced, we decided we wanted the surprise so are staying team :yellow: :D

Sorry to hear AF came :( Really hope you get good news in the New Year! 

Have a very Merry Christmas :xmas9:


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Thought I may as well do it now seeing as though I have a chance to get online lol Here's our baby boy! :D :happydance: love how baby is yawning in one, where he's so tired from all that wriggling haha! x


Love your pictures Fay, they're just amazing! 

Hope you're having a wonderful time with your family and good luck not giving the gender away!

Have a very Happy Christmas and New Year :xmas16::xmas12::xmas6::xmas5::xmas7::xmas9:


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Summer76 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Sorry been absent this week, have had a busy time trying to get ready for Christmas (to do list seems never ending!) and my sister and niece are here now so have been spending quite a lot of time with them. So glad that they're here for xmas :)
> 
> Have been reading back through and catching up on the posts for the week. Fay, so glad your scan went well today :D as Tara said you must on :cloud9:.
> 
> I'm with you both on the exercise thing. By the time I get in from work in the evenings I really don't feel like going back out to an exercise class and although I have a couple of dvds at home, always seem to find something else to do! I have avoided weighing myself so far but hate the thought of putting too much weight on. I did buy myself a pair of maternity leggings from M&S and have found them to be so comfy. I'm struggling with jeans/trousers though but that's because I'm on the petite size and normal sizes are too long. Apparently petite women either don't get pregnant or don't need maternity clothes!! I only have one pair of jeans so far which I'm already wearing out!
> 
> Tara, so glad that Dalton and Avery got to feel your baby girl move. I'm so happy for you :D
> 
> xxx
> 
> It's nice to hear from you Ali, I have been wondering where you were :) I'm glad you have your sister and niece there with you, how lovely! It's nice to be around family, I think I take that for granted since all of mine live in my town and Daltons family is just an hour drive away.
> Today is a nice day and here I am finding excuses NOT to go for a nice power walk. I need to just GO do it!
> I hope you are having a great Sunday :)Click to expand...

My sister is going to be moving back here in a couple of years time so can't wait for that as she will then be just down the road 

Good luck with the exercise. I'm supposed to be going for a walk tomorrow morning! 

Have a very Happy Christmas and New Year :)
:xmas12::xmas8::xmas5::xmas7::xmas9:


----------



## BeanHope

Im due may 8th with 1st baby i'd like to join you ladies.


----------



## AverysMommy

I miss you all! I hope you had a great Christmas! I can't believe we are entering 2012!!!! WOW!


----------



## FayA

BeanHope said:


> Im due may 8th with 1st baby i'd like to join you ladies.

Hello and welcome! Due May 7th so very close :D
Hope your pregnancy has been treating you well so far? x


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I miss you all! I hope you had a great Christmas! I can't believe we are entering 2012!!!! WOW!

I know!! Can't believe it! We'll all be having our babies within 5-6 months :D 

My christmas has been ok thanks, could have been better though to be honest lol! I just want to go home now! :( My family are brilliant, very welcoming and accommodating, but we are staying with hubby's parents and they can be very hit and miss, so it's not so great here, we just need our own space more than anything, there's 5 adults, 2 kids and a dog all under one tiny little three bedroomed house! It really is a struggle! lol But what with baby coming along next year things are gonna have to change from now on, won't be doing this again, just living in each others pockets and having our time planned for us! grrrr! I suppose there's always something going on when it comes to family! lol 

Glad your x-mas was great :D hope you have a fab new year! I know we'll be making lots of resolutions!! ha! xxx


----------



## Summer76

Wow that's quite a scary thought that we'll be having our babies in 5 months or so - where's that time gone?!!!

Fay, sorry to hear your Christmas didn't go so great, is always tough when trying to accommodate family! Hope you have a fab new year though :)

My christmas was good, lots of time spent with family and a nice long break from work :) Will be sad when my sister and niece leave next week though. 

Anyone got plans for New Year? We haven't and I think I might be in bed before midnight this year! lol! 

Have a very happy new year everyone and here's to a very very exciting 2012 for all of us! :D


----------



## AverysMommy

Hello ladies!
Fay- Sorry to hear about your Christmas. I bet you are so ready to be home. When do you leave? 
Yes this coming year will be SO SOOO exciting for all of us!!!!!!! Here's to a wonderful year of beautiful babies!!!
xxxx


----------



## FayA

I know! very ready to be home now lol! Family is great but like you say can be not so great too at times lol!! We're here til the 3rd so not much longer :) 

We are having a huge family get together on new years eve, so yes fingers crossed it will be a good night :D I think i'd prob be in bed too if we didn't have plans haha! 

Have a wonderful new year everyone and here's to a fantastic 2012!! :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Safe travels to you today, Fay!
I hope you ladies had a great New Years! I was in bed by 10 ;)


----------



## FayA

Awww lucky you! I got into bed at about 3am cause being sober, I was driving everyone home! lol It wasn't too bad, but I so could of done with my bed at 10am too! lol I tell you now I'm not doing that again though, 5 adults, 2 kids and a dog all in a tiny house, plus our baby next year, just won't be happening! Too crowded and stressed! lol So alternative arrangements will be made next year with our own space! lol Apart from that it was good to get away for a bit, and to see everyone, now we won't be seeing anyone until the baby is born, unless they want to come and visit us. I'm sure that time will fly by now anyway! 

I don't know about anyone else but my belly has just sprouted so much over the last two weeks!! I mean geeeze! I guess some of it could be put down to the lovely foods etc, but my belly sure has just popped out! lol Defo the baby too! lol :) And I seem to be getting niggling pains in my lower back which I didn't expect at this stage...not sure if baby is even big enough to cause that? Will be speaking to my midwife at my next appointment in a few weeks just to see if I can see a physio or something, maybe I just have a trapped nerve or my back just needs realigning or something, I can see it only getting worse otherwise, especially working with babies where I'm picking them up all the time and standing for longer periods etc, I can see it taking it's toll very quickly! 

Back to work today, and I want to be off already! lol I just want my maternity leave to hurry up and come around now! I'm sure it will, what with only being a few months now! When has everyone decided to give up work? I have said ideally i'd like to work up until 38 weeks, meaning the 20th april but I can see me wanting to finish earlier than that, especially if my back plays up! Although saying that my friend has just had her first baby at 36 weeks!! So you never know with these things! She also paid for a gender scan who told her she was having a boy and she gave birth to a girl!!!! haha! So it just goes to show they aren't 100% after all! We're pretty certain, but will still be buying neutral things lol! 

My mum has been knitting, bless her! Came home with two blankets, a cardigan and a pair of booties!! soooo cute! :) and she's still knitting more! lol Now is the time that we need to start getting the big things for the baby! Got a few bits in the jan sales, but none of the big items we have seen we're reduced so we'll be getting those over the next couple of months anyway, does anyone else have much stuff yet or still have lots to get like us! lol 

Hope everyone had a fab x-mas and new year....it sucks to be back to normality now! lol! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hey there lovely! It's so nice to have you back!!!! I've missed having a buddy to chat with. 

I'm glad that you made it home and I'm sure your bed never felt so good :)

As for back pain, I feel you there.. mine is more where my hips meet my butt lol. Real low. But it makes me waddle when its hurting and it's sometimes a shooting pain. Booooo!!! 

I would love to see your belly-post a pic when you can :) I'll attach a pic from yesterday that I took. I feel so much bigger than I look in the picture tho. The scale is still a little lying machine I tell ya... it can't be right ;) 

I have my 3D scan on the 25th and I can't wait-Im anxious to see her lady parts to make sure she's a she! I have been worrying about that, and then you posted that about your friend! Eeeeek! LOL.

I plan on working until I give birth, only because with running my own business, I won't get paid time off :( I will only be taking 4 weeks off when she is born. I would LOVE to just be a stay at home mommy instead of watching all the other kiddo's too-but it's not financially reasonable. :( How long will you take off once little man is born?

I hope you have a great day!!! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Whoops-forgot to attach this :) Here I am.. almost 24 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image (2).jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hey there lovely! It's so nice to have you back!!!! I've missed having a buddy to chat with.
> 
> I'm glad that you made it home and I'm sure your bed never felt so good :)
> 
> As for back pain, I feel you there.. mine is more where my hips meet my butt lol. Real low. But it makes me waddle when its hurting and it's sometimes a shooting pain. Booooo!!!
> 
> I would love to see your belly-post a pic when you can :) I'll attach a pic from yesterday that I took. I feel so much bigger than I look in the picture tho. The scale is still a little lying machine I tell ya... it can't be right ;)
> 
> I have my 3D scan on the 25th and I can't wait-Im anxious to see her lady parts to make sure she's a she! I have been worrying about that, and then you posted that about your friend! Eeeeek! LOL.
> 
> I plan on working until I give birth, only because with running my own business, I won't get paid time off :( I will only be taking 4 weeks off when she is born. I would LOVE to just be a stay at home mommy instead of watching all the other kiddo's too-but it's not financially reasonable. :( How long will you take off once little man is born?
> 
> I hope you have a great day!!! xxxx

Aww love the pic! I don't think you look big at all, but I understand how you may feel cause I feel the same even though people have said 'i'm all bump' I still feel like my bum and hips are huge! I'll have to get my camera out and take a pic tomorrow for you, I took some a few days ago but kept deleting them because my bum just looked too big for my liking in them! haha! Need to get the angle right!! haha! 

OMG I totally agree with you about those pesky scales! I mean seriously?? is it even that possible to put on that much weight over a 2 week period?? Seriously in denial! I knew i'd put on weight in pregnancy, but naively thought it would hopefully just be my belly! lol And very gradual indeed! And my back pain sounds very similar to yours actually, mainly mines just on my left side though, and I also feel like I waddle! haha! I feel like I can't get away with those things being only nearly 23 weeks gone though! 

I tell you what we both slept like babies the night we got back, we were sharing a bed that was bigger than a single but smaller than a double and with a pregnant lady and a guy who has a stiff back, that is not a good combination! lol

Oh I bet you can't wait for your scan! :D It's so lovely seeing baby like that, and you'll be a lot further along than we were when we had a preview so your little girl will probably be a lot more 'filled out' than ours :) 

Oh that must be so annoying having only 4 weeks off for maternity leave! :( but at least you get to spend time with your little one still afterwards too :) It's great working for yourself but like you say when it comes down to it, financially things like leave or holiday just don't work out for you very well :( Let's hope you have a little angel of a girl who makes having a baby very easy for you with no hassle at all! hehe!

I'm entitled to 9 months off at my work and i'll be taking the full amount! But I won't be returning to work there because by the time my maternity leave has finished the hubby is due posting again shortly after, which means we will get moved somewhere else for 3 years (should be closer to family too) so there's no point in me returning there just or a couple of months. Then once we are settled in our new place we'll see how things are going and then I'll probably child-mind from home from then onwards, so I can have the best of both worlds like you :) look after my baby and get paid for looking after someone else's too :) 

My day's been ok, been a bit stiff with the back, went for a walk to try and ease it a bit but hasn't helped much, hopefully sleeping tonight will help rest it :) Have a fab day xxx

P.S: I love having my buddy back too :D


----------



## AverysMommy

Yes, I can't wait to see a pic :) I bet you look great!!!! I have baggy sweat pants on hiding the extra fat on my thighs and butt. UGH! :( I think my weight has gone to those to places and my boobs. lol. I've always had rather large boobs but when I get pregnant, they just get out of control! ha!!! 
My husband was saying just last night that maybe the pain in my hips/butt area is my hips spreading to make room for babe to come out? He's no doc but it makes sense... and since you are having it too it makes me wonder. I feel like an old lady when I walk. I wonder if some of yours has to do with your sleeping arrangements the past couple of weeks? Could be part of it~ whatever it is, I hope it goes away for both of us!
I have got to say, I am REALLY jealous of all the time off you get. Is that what most ppl get? Here... they give you 12 weeks I think (most jobs anyway) which seemed like A LOT to me, but 9 months... that's AMAZING!!!!! Thats very exciting that you will be moving closer to family and will be able to stay home with your little one :) Nothing beats being able to raise your own child.
I'm sorry your day is crap~I hope it gets better soon for you!!!!
xxxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Yes, I can't wait to see a pic :) I bet you look great!!!! I have baggy sweat pants on hiding the extra fat on my thighs and butt. UGH! :( I think my weight has gone to those to places and my boobs. lol. I've always had rather large boobs but when I get pregnant, they just get out of control! ha!!!
> My husband was saying just last night that maybe the pain in my hips/butt area is my hips spreading to make room for babe to come out? He's no doc but it makes sense... and since you are having it too it makes me wonder. I feel like an old lady when I walk. I wonder if some of yours has to do with your sleeping arrangements the past couple of weeks? Could be part of it~ whatever it is, I hope it goes away for both of us!
> I have got to say, I am REALLY jealous of all the time off you get. Is that what most ppl get? Here... they give you 12 weeks I think (most jobs anyway) which seemed like A LOT to me, but 9 months... that's AMAZING!!!!! Thats very exciting that you will be moving closer to family and will be able to stay home with your little one :) Nothing beats being able to raise your own child.
> I'm sorry your day is crap~I hope it gets better soon for you!!!!
> xxxx

Haha yeah I'm usually in pj bottoms to 'hide the bulge' lol! I actually bought a pair of maternity skinny jeans a few days ago and I thought the idea of it would be bad cause then it would defo show off the bulges but they have a thin band that goes round the top, not the ones that you pull over your belly though, they still sit under your bump, and I have to say they are amazing!! I feel really slim in them and they don't give me the love handles because of the band holding it in! lol So I took a pic for you today, I look slim in the pic actually which is not how I feel!! or looked in previous things I've worn! lol Think i'll live in these jeans then! haha! 

Still can't believe how much my belly has grown! And wow! 12 weeks?? 9 months does seem a bit greedy compared to that!ha! I think it's something like full pay for the first 6 weeks, then 90% of your average weekly income up until the 9th month, then you can get a further 3 months off if you like but that would be unpaid. 

Your husband does makes sense with what he's saying about the hips expanding for baby, but like you said i'm sure the sleeping arrangements didn't help either though! lol And you're right, I can't wait to raise my own child! :) My day at work was better today, hope you have a great day :) xxx


----------



## FayA

ooops forgot to upload pics too haha!
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









22w5d.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AverysMommy

OMG your bump is so freaking cute!!!!! You look adorable! I love that shirt :haha: I need one of those!!!! The skinny jeans are very appealing on you!!! 
I've got to run, I'm glad that you are having a better day! Have a great friday! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> OMG your bump is so freaking cute!!!!! You look adorable! I love that shirt :haha: I need one of those!!!! The skinny jeans are very appealing on you!!!
> I've got to run, I'm glad that you are having a better day! Have a great friday! Woohoo!!!!

Aww thank you :) I also got a top for christmas saying 'I can't see my feet' lol! love it! I feel like I can wear stuff like that now my bump is bigger lol!

We just nipped into town and ended up buying our pushchair and car seat! yay! haha, it's nice to finally buy something big! rather than just little bits and bobs! 

Here is the link, you buy the frame first then add on the pushchair and car seat, (you can see what it looks like to the left of the picture where you get to see it all made up in diff colours) so we got the frame and in the shop they had an ex display of the pushchair bit which was a dark silver/grey colour (which was £50!) and then we bought a maxi cosy car seat too, which i'll also add a link too, and we even saw some cute jungle themed curtains that we bought as they were in the sale and matched perfectly with out theme for the nursery :D so overall a good day! :) 

Did you go ahead and buy those pink ones you attached a link to? or do you still have to get yours yet? 

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5

https://www.mothercare.com/Maxi-Cos...031&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## AverysMommy

Awwww how cute!!!! Im sure it was so much fun to buy those!!! :) Congrats on your purchases!
I bought that pink swing, but havent bought the car seat or stroller yet. I kind of feel silly buying a new one, since we have Avery's old one and its cute and green so it would work. I dont know yet what I will do. I'm kind of considering buying a car seat and then getting a running stroller instead of the regular ones. They won't match but seems practical. The one you purchased seems like it is a running stroller too... with the one wheel in front. Very nice :):)


----------



## FayA

Yeah not sure if it can be used for running but I guess you can, it was so easy to use and pushed along effortlessly, so i'm sure it would be fine for running too :) have to test that out one day hehe! 

Sounds like a good idea though to get a running stroller and car seat separate, it's no biggy if they don't match, I mean our car seat is black and the pushchair is grey so not a big deal, as long as it does the job! :) xxx


----------



## FayA

Oh and Happy 24 weeks for yesterday! wow! 24!! :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks!!!! :happydance: I guess it's considered V-Day although I have read 27-28 weeks is probably a more accurate time to celebrate :) None the less... WOW is right! We are flying through our pregnancies, huh? Kinda bittersweet since I *thought* this was my last pregnancy... however, last night my DH made a comment to Avery about siblings... then DH looked at me and said, "If we sail through this pregnancy, I want another!" I just looked at him and smiled... LOL. Oh men! haha!
Have a great day sweets! xxx


----------



## FayA

haha! what are they like talking about more children when you haven't even had this one yet! haha! awwww! that's cute though! I would like a big family, DH only wants two kids though....but that can always change I suppose :) especially if second time round is with twins! haha! 

Going to visit my friend who had a little girl (who was told a boy lol) tonight, so can't wait to meet her, she's soooo gonna make me want mine already too! lol Sooo cute, she'll only be a week and a half - 2 weeks old!! :D have a great day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Awwwww have fun lovin' on that little girl! She's defo gonna make you want to hold and snuggle your baby!!! Have a great time!


----------



## FayA

Thank you! She was soooooo cute! and sooooo tiny still!! I want one!!! haha! Can't wait for ours to be born now :D xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

Hey Ladies

Firstly I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas & NYE.
Secondly Fay & Tara what beautiful bumps you have, you're both carrying very well, Gorgeous!! And Fay the 3D scans of Bubs is unbelievably cute.

Ali: So another team :yellow: :thumbup: I used to want the surprise, but I think if I did fall pregnant again I think I'd want to know now.

Well I'm quietly confident I'll be joining you all this month, only a few days now until testing & I have all the familiar symptoms I had the last time. Tiredness has really overcome me, I can barely keep my eyes open.

That was a sure sign last time, and not something that is normal for me.

I will keep you posted. Please keep everything crossed for me & send some babydust my way, I sure hope this is it!!

Keep the posts coming, I love hearing what you're up to or how you're feeling. I'd of been experiencing the same things, so it's good to know what I have to look forward to when I get my Forever baby.

Much love & best wishes to you all, and here's to a Happy 2012 with lots to look forward to. And you get to meet your bundles of Joy
:flower:

Rae Xx


----------



## AverysMommy

QUOTE=bfpsoon;14910517]Hey Ladies

Firstly I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas & NYE.
Secondly Fay & Tara what beautiful bumps you have, you're both carrying very well, Gorgeous!! And Fay the 3D scans of Bubs is unbelievably cute.

Ali: So another team :yellow: :thumbup: I used to want the surprise, but I think if I did fall pregnant again I think I'd want to know now.

Well I'm quietly confident I'll be joining you all this month, only a few days now until testing & I have all the familiar symptoms I had the last time. Tiredness has really overcome me, I can barely keep my eyes open.

That was a sure sign last time, and not something that is normal for me.

I will keep you posted. Please keep everything crossed for me & send some babydust my way, I sure hope this is it!!

Keep the posts coming, I love hearing what you're up to or how you're feeling. I'd of been experiencing the same things, so it's good to know what I have to look forward to when I get my Forever baby.

Much love & best wishes to you all, and here's to a Happy 2012 with lots to look forward to. And you get to meet your bundles of Joy
:flower:

Rae Xx[/QUOTE]

Hi Rae!!!!! I can't wait to see your tests!!!!!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
When do you test?? Report back as soon as you can :flower:


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Firstly I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas & NYE.
> Secondly Fay & Tara what beautiful bumps you have, you're both carrying very well, Gorgeous!! And Fay the 3D scans of Bubs is unbelievably cute.
> 
> Ali: So another team :yellow: :thumbup: I used to want the surprise, but I think if I did fall pregnant again I think I'd want to know now.
> 
> Well I'm quietly confident I'll be joining you all this month, only a few days now until testing & I have all the familiar symptoms I had the last time. Tiredness has really overcome me, I can barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> That was a sure sign last time, and not something that is normal for me.
> 
> I will keep you posted. Please keep everything crossed for me & send some babydust my way, I sure hope this is it!!
> 
> Keep the posts coming, I love hearing what you're up to or how you're feeling. I'd of been experiencing the same things, so it's good to know what I have to look forward to when I get my Forever baby.
> 
> Much love & best wishes to you all, and here's to a Happy 2012 with lots to look forward to. And you get to meet your bundles of Joy
> :flower:
> 
> Rae Xx

Awww we're really excited for you!! We have everything crossed!! :D Lets hope this is a new year and new start for you! :D Finally! You sure as hell deserve it!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Happy 2012! And i'm sure you'll get to meet your baby this year too!! :D

My back pain has subsided a little bit today, but still there ever so slightly lol! I made an appointment yesterday with my GP to see if I can get referred for physio or something just to check if they can maybe help relieve some pressure. My appointment isn't until next monday and even then I don't know how long it will take to see a physio so we'll see! lol 
Hope you're all feeling well xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 23 weeks Fay!!!!
Im sorry your back is still hurting! Yesterday mine was the same way-hurts everyday but yest I couldn't even stand! So I took my leg (while standing) and pulled it to the side and POP! I think my hip had been out of place! ITs AMAZING the relief I got from that!!!!!!! Maybe try something like that to see if you can get the same result?!?!?!
I had my 24wk check up yest and all went great! Everything seems to be right on track. 15 days until my 3D :) Don't mind my count downs... Im just excited Hehe! 
I hope you have a great day and can get your back feeling better!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Happy 23 weeks Fay!!!!
> Im sorry your back is still hurting! Yesterday mine was the same way-hurts everyday but yest I couldn't even stand! So I took my leg (while standing) and pulled it to the side and POP! I think my hip had been out of place! ITs AMAZING the relief I got from that!!!!!!! Maybe try something like that to see if you can get the same result?!?!?!
> I had my 24wk check up yest and all went great! Everything seems to be right on track. 15 days until my 3D :) Don't mind my count downs... Im just excited Hehe!
> I hope you have a great day and can get your back feeling better!!!!!
> :hugs:

Yeah sometimes I find it hard to sit and stand! :( Wow that sounds great that you got some relief from yours though, may have to try that with mine! lol! Mine doesn't feel much like hip discomfort though, it's right at the bottom of my back near my coccyx bone, or however it's spelt lol! 

Glad your check up went ok :) can't wait for mine, although mines at 25 weeks, so have longer to wait booo!! lol Don't apologise for countdowns, they are great!!! :) I am already counting down until my maternity leave! haha! Can't wait to just get on with this new exciting chapter in our lives now! 

Do you have any cravings yet by the way? I hadn't really had any, and I'm still not sure if I do, cause I think, well i'd probably have that even if I wasn't pregnant lol! One thing i'm liking a lot at the mo, is Milky Bar chocolate, (not sure if you have that in the states?) It's basically really creamy white choc! I am such a chocoholic but it's usually milk choc rather than white choc...so maybe a craving? lol And also i've had peanut butter and cheese toasties recently lol!!! Sounds like a craving to me but I used to eat peanut butter sandwiches with cheese and onion crisps in every now and again before I was pregnant anyway....so craving? maybe! lol! That's pretty much the only weird thing I'd eat though, hubby would eat jam crumpets with cheese on! Now that's odd! haha! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I just had to look up where that bone is located :wacko: :haha: and mine is in the same location only to the left and right of that... and I think I jinxed myself because Im really hurting today :cry: I tried popping it again, and it did pop-however it didn't relieve any pain. So let me know what your Dr recommends... I might have to try to too.
I don't have any unusual cravings--- kind of like you said, I am craving sweets more than anything, however, I have always loved sweets so it's not real unusual. I think it seems different to me b/c I am allowing myself to give in to my cravings as before I was on a more strict diet and wouldn't allow myself to cave as often as I do ;) I love milk chocolate but haven't ever really eaten the white chocolate. I am kind of afraid to try it and fall in love with yet another food! :haha: My biggest craving when I was pregnant with Avery was nachos! And it wasn't an unusal craving because I have always loved nachos... but I couldn't stop thinking about them. Mmmmm, now I want nachos!!!! :hissy::haha:


----------



## FayA

haha awww nachos!! sounds yummy! damn you!  haha! 
Yeah if you give in to white chocolate then you have to try and get hold of a Milky Bar, that's the best white chocolate ever! lol Pretty much completely sugar though ha! So if you're craving sweet things then yeah I guess you would pretty much fall in love with it too! 
Do you have Lindt chocolate in the states? It's swiss chocolate and it is the best chocolate ever!! :) they do Lindt Lindor, which are truffle type chocolate balls with a smooth centre and they are to die for, I don't buy them often though as they are a tad pricey and they would just be devoured in seconds! lol Think I may have to go on a chocolate hunt now...oh dear! lol 

I too though am trying soooo hard not to give in to all my cravings and considering I would eat choc all day every day I feel like I am doing well lol! But sometimes you just have to give in and treat yourself!  xxx


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Firstly I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas & NYE.
> Secondly Fay & Tara what beautiful bumps you have, you're both carrying very well, Gorgeous!! And Fay the 3D scans of Bubs is unbelievably cute.
> 
> Ali: So another team :yellow: :thumbup: I used to want the surprise, but I think if I did fall pregnant again I think I'd want to know now.
> 
> Well I'm quietly confident I'll be joining you all this month, only a few days now until testing & I have all the familiar symptoms I had the last time. Tiredness has really overcome me, I can barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> That was a sure sign last time, and not something that is normal for me.
> 
> I will keep you posted. Please keep everything crossed for me & send some babydust my way, I sure hope this is it!!
> 
> Keep the posts coming, I love hearing what you're up to or how you're feeling. I'd of been experiencing the same things, so it's good to know what I have to look forward to when I get my Forever baby.
> 
> Much love & best wishes to you all, and here's to a Happy 2012 with lots to look forward to. And you get to meet your bundles of Joy
> :flower:
> 
> Rae Xx

Hi Rae
Can't wait to hear your test results, keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Here's to a very happy 2012 for you :D xxxxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies

Happy New Year! How's everyone doing? Sorry to hear you've both been getting back problems, sounds pretty horrible :( I've not had anything that bad yet though I do start to get uncomfortable by the end of the day when I'm at work (sitting at a desk all day). I keep thinking about when I'm going to finish work - has anyone decided how soon they'll finish yet? I was thinking two weeks before my due date but am already starting to get fed up so now wondering whether to go earlier! 

Tara, glad your 24 wk appt went well, look forward to hearing all about your 3D scan too. Very exciting!! I've got my 25 week appt next week so can't wait for that! 

I'm with you both on the cravings, I've not had anything unusual yet but could eat chocolate and sweets by the truckload if I let myself! 

Loving your bump pics, you've both got such neat bumps :) Have attached a couple of pics of mine that hubby took last week. 





xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Happy New Year! How's everyone doing? Sorry to hear you've both been getting back problems, sounds pretty horrible :( I've not had anything that bad yet though I do start to get uncomfortable by the end of the day when I'm at work (sitting at a desk all day). I keep thinking about when I'm going to finish work - has anyone decided how soon they'll finish yet? I was thinking two weeks before my due date but am already starting to get fed up so now wondering whether to go earlier!
> 
> Tara, glad your 24 wk appt went well, look forward to hearing all about your 3D scan too. Very exciting!! I've got my 25 week appt next week so can't wait for that!
> 
> I'm with you both on the cravings, I've not had anything unusual yet but could eat chocolate and sweets by the truckload if I let myself!
> 
> Loving your bump pics, you've both got such neat bumps :) Have attached a couple of pics of mine that hubby took last week.
> 
> View attachment 323091
> 
> 
> View attachment 323093
> 
> 
> xx

Look how CUTE you are!!!!! Thanks for sharing your pics!!!!
I think I will work until I pop lol-wish I could afford to take more time off but the time I do have off I want it to be with LO. So that's what I have to do. :cry: If you can take more time off, then I say GO FOR IT!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Happy New Year! How's everyone doing? Sorry to hear you've both been getting back problems, sounds pretty horrible :( I've not had anything that bad yet though I do start to get uncomfortable by the end of the day when I'm at work (sitting at a desk all day). I keep thinking about when I'm going to finish work - has anyone decided how soon they'll finish yet? I was thinking two weeks before my due date but am already starting to get fed up so now wondering whether to go earlier!
> 
> Tara, glad your 24 wk appt went well, look forward to hearing all about your 3D scan too. Very exciting!! I've got my 25 week appt next week so can't wait for that!
> 
> I'm with you both on the cravings, I've not had anything unusual yet but could eat chocolate and sweets by the truckload if I let myself!
> 
> Loving your bump pics, you've both got such neat bumps :) Have attached a couple of pics of mine that hubby took last week.
> 
> View attachment 323091
> 
> 
> View attachment 323093
> 
> 
> xx

Hello!

I'm with you on the maternity leave situation! I have said to them I want to finish 2 weeks before my due date but I am getting so fed up already too, I'm gonna see how much holiday I am entitled to before I leave and then take that just before my leave starts I think so I finish before the 2 weeks anyway. If it's not much holiday then I may also change it and bring it forward a week or so, don't want to get to the end and be waiting around bored either, so I reckon about 36-37 weeks for me, unless anything happens sooner, but fingers crossed it won't!! x

Love your pics! You're bump looks very neat too! Good luck for your 25 week appointment, I was reading last night about maternity leave and pay rights etc and it reminded me I need to get a MATB1 form from the midwife to give to work, so must do that at my appointment, have you been given that yet? xxx


----------



## Summer76

I know what you mean about getting bored, I'm trying to figure out best time to finish that will give me a bit of time to myself (before it disappears completely!) and sitting around just waiting! Have been chatting to hubby about it tonight though and most likely going to finish about 6th April and then tag holiday onto the end of the maternity leave. 

Not had my MATB1 form yet, I think I should get it from the midwife at my appt next week. I think my HR dept are getting fed up with me as I keep going back and asking questions about the maternity pay and leave entitlement - it's such a minefield (or maybe I've just got baby brain!) Do you know how long you'll take off altogether?

Tara, how much time do you get altogether?

Getting lots of kicks as I'm sitting here typing. Still feels amazing every time :D

Do either of you do any classes like yoga or pilates? I started a pregnancy pilates class on Monday and felt so good for doing it. Was quite gentle, lots of work sitting on exercise balls and lying on your side, would definitely recommend if you get the chance to do any.

Hope you've both had a good day xx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> haha awww nachos!! sounds yummy! damn you!  haha!
> Yeah if you give in to white chocolate then you have to try and get hold of a Milky Bar, that's the best white chocolate ever! lol Pretty much completely sugar though ha! So if you're craving sweet things then yeah I guess you would pretty much fall in love with it too!
> Do you have Lindt chocolate in the states? It's swiss chocolate and it is the best chocolate ever!! :) they do Lindt Lindor, which are truffle type chocolate balls with a smooth centre and they are to die for, I don't buy them often though as they are a tad pricey and they would just be devoured in seconds! lol Think I may have to go on a chocolate hunt now...oh dear! lol
> 
> I too though am trying soooo hard not to give in to all my cravings and considering I would eat choc all day every day I feel like I am doing well lol! But sometimes you just have to give in and treat yourself!  xxx

I just realized I missed this post! Yes, we actually have some Lindor choc as I type this, my son bought it and somehow I have managed to stay away from them. THey look soooo heavenly-but the fat scares me. I KNOW i couldn't eat just one, and any more than that is just dangerous. I might have to sneak a bite of one though.. my husband said they are to die for!!!!! Mmmm


----------



## AverysMommy

Ali- I am taking 4 weeks off of work. Seems like nothing when I hear of how much time everyone else gets. But, I shouldn't complain, atleast I will be able to stay home with her... her and 6 other kiddos ;) I wish I were just staying with her though :)


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> I know what you mean about getting bored, I'm trying to figure out best time to finish that will give me a bit of time to myself (before it disappears completely!) and sitting around just waiting! Have been chatting to hubby about it tonight though and most likely going to finish about 6th April and then tag holiday onto the end of the maternity leave.
> 
> Not had my MATB1 form yet, I think I should get it from the midwife at my appt next week. I think my HR dept are getting fed up with me as I keep going back and asking questions about the maternity pay and leave entitlement - it's such a minefield (or maybe I've just got baby brain!) Do you know how long you'll take off altogether?
> 
> Tara, how much time do you get altogether?
> 
> Getting lots of kicks as I'm sitting here typing. Still feels amazing every time :D
> 
> Do either of you do any classes like yoga or pilates? I started a pregnancy pilates class on Monday and felt so good for doing it. Was quite gentle, lots of work sitting on exercise balls and lying on your side, would definitely recommend if you get the chance to do any.
> 
> Hope you've both had a good day xx

I know what you mean about the maternity rights being mind-boggling, because i've already told my employer that I won't be returning to work after my leave finishes, I found out today that my employer is taking my first day of maternity leave as my last day of employment which means that I won't accrue any holiday during my maternity leave, which means I won't be able to get any holiday to take before I start my maternity leave. This is all because I have already told them I will not be returning to work once my leave is up rather than wait until my leave has almost finished.

I assumed (maybe naively) that my employment would end when my leave did? But obviously not! So feel a bit robbed of that, because she then went on to say if you hadn't of told us you were not coming back then you would of got your holiday entitlement and then if you decided not to come back then you would just need to give your usual 4 weeks notice before you were due to return to work.

Basically, I should of lied or kept my mouth shut, and only given them 4 weeks notice of me not coming back rather than the many months i've given them now! Thought I was doing a nice thing by giving them plenty of notice to find a perm replacement rather than a temp one just to cover my leave. Who knew that it pays to be selfish in this world! ha! Got an appointment on monday though with the Citizens advice just to double check that they are allowed to do that as I thought my end of employment would be when my maternity leave/pay ended?

So yeah I won't be returning to work, as my husbands in the army and we will be due to relocate shortly after my maternity leave runs out anyway, so figured there's no point in going back to work. But I am taking the full 39 weeks of Standard Maternity Pay from them anyway. 

It's great that you are getting kicks! I often get them when i'm typing too, I love it!! :D feels special doesn't it as you are the only person who has that connection at the moment :) 

I haven't taken any classes yet, maybe I should to get my arse into gear, as I have a yoga and pilates work out dvd for pregnancy, and haven't even taken them out of the wrapper yet! :s I really want to though, but always seem to find some excuse as to why not, something else always needs doing first! lol 
I'm glad you enjoyed it though, bet it's a great way to meet other pregnant mums? I'm not sure if there would be anything like that near me? I've often heard that you'd need to just go along to a normal one and just tell the instructor that you are pregnant so they can adapt it for you slightly...so I wouldn't feel that was the same as an actual class based around pregnancy. Think i'm gonna look into classes though as they do sound fun :) xxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I just realized I missed this post! Yes, we actually have some Lindor choc as I type this, my son bought it and somehow I have managed to stay away from them. THey look soooo heavenly-but the fat scares me. I KNOW i couldn't eat just one, and any more than that is just dangerous. I might have to sneak a bite of one though.. my husband said they are to die for!!!!! Mmmm

Haha I know! It is sooooooo naughty, but soooooo nice! lol Yeah you should just sneak a little bite, maybe a last piece so you can't be tempted with anymore! haha! It's defo my weakness! eeeek! x


----------



## AverysMommy

I just realized I said my son bought them... lol.... although it feels like he rules the house, I actually bought them for him because he wanted them. :rofl: Im sure thats the way you took it, but I had to correct myself :haha:


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh and I can't seem to get my arse in gear to work out either... you have inspired me to look into a pregnancy class, or maybe a video... hmmmm. I bet it would stay in the wrapper too lol!


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Ali- I am taking 4 weeks off of work. Seems like nothing when I hear of how much time everyone else gets. But, I shouldn't complain, atleast I will be able to stay home with her... her and 6 other kiddos ;) I wish I were just staying with her though :)

Wow, I feel quite greedy being able to take 9 months off! At least as you say though you'll get to stay with your LO after the 4 weeks :)


----------



## AverysMommy

i think it's amazing that they allow you to take so much time off. Standard time off here in the states is 12 weeks, and I *think* it's at half pay or something. It's so crazy how different things are around the world!!!


----------



## Summer76

Fay, I would definitely check into the holiday and when you're employment actually ends as I would agree that it would finish at the end of your maternity leave. It's so frustrating when you think you're doing a good thing and helping out by telling the truth only to get it thrown back in your face. Unfortunately does seem to pay to be selfish! 

Not going back to work sounds great though, lots of time to spend with the LO :) I'd love to do that but going to have to go back. At least should only be part time though if I can get work to agree to it. 

I have a couple of exercise dvds too but found I was just never doing them - is hard to get motivated on your own! The pregnancy class is so much better and yes, great for meeting other mums to be. It's definitely worth checking out if there are any near you though I did struggle to find any in my area, they seem to be very rare! I think I just did a google search in the end and managed to find the one I'm doing and a yoga one. Let me know how you get on!

xx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> i think it's amazing that they allow you to take so much time off. Standard time off here in the states is 12 weeks, and I *think* it's at half pay or something. It's so crazy how different things are around the world!!!

Wow that seems like no time at all! 

All the talk of lindor chocolate is making me want to go out and buy some!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I just realized I said my son bought them... lol.... although it feels like he rules the house, I actually bought them for him because he wanted them. :rofl: Im sure thats the way you took it, but I had to correct myself :haha:

haha we knew what you meant but I did wonder when you wrote that! ha! 
And I know Ali I want to get some now too lol!! x


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Fay, I would definitely check into the holiday and when you're employment actually ends as I would agree that it would finish at the end of your maternity leave. It's so frustrating when you think you're doing a good thing and helping out by telling the truth only to get it thrown back in your face. Unfortunately does seem to pay to be selfish!
> 
> Not going back to work sounds great though, lots of time to spend with the LO :) I'd love to do that but going to have to go back. At least should only be part time though if I can get work to agree to it.
> 
> I have a couple of exercise dvds too but found I was just never doing them - is hard to get motivated on your own! The pregnancy class is so much better and yes, great for meeting other mums to be. It's definitely worth checking out if there are any near you though I did struggle to find any in my area, they seem to be very rare! I think I just did a google search in the end and managed to find the one I'm doing and a yoga one. Let me know how you get on!
> 
> xx

Yeah work sucks, I've defo decided to start my maternity leave earlier now though, I was finishing at 38 weeks, but gonna finish at 36 instead! Tough shit to them if that's more inconvenient for them, they don't care about me, so I don't care about them! lol! Gonna be selfish now! :D

Yeah I'm really looking forward to being at home with LO, I only work part time at the moment anyway, and then when we move to a new place I am going to try and start up child-minding for a bit of extra money, so I should only be without pay for a maximum of 6 months hopefully, husbands going on tour to afghan in august at the moment (all could change at any point with the army though) so that should help us out financially for a bit at least. 

Gonna look on google for some classes this afternoon then and i'll let you know what I find :) Hope you're both having a good day xxx


----------



## Summer76

Finishing at 36 weeks definitely sounds good! 

Hope the child minding works out, will def keep you busy I'm sure! I couldn't imagine my husband going away for periods at a time, how do you find it? 

I've been starting to look at furniture for the nursery and trying to decide what's best to go for. We've got a cot already that was my sisters so just need a wardrobe and drawers of some kind I think. There's so much choice out there though! Tara, any tips on what's essential to start with?! 

Fay, how did you get on with the classes?

xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Finishing at 36 weeks definitely sounds good!
> 
> Hope the child minding works out, will def keep you busy I'm sure! I couldn't imagine my husband going away for periods at a time, how do you find it?
> 
> I've been starting to look at furniture for the nursery and trying to decide what's best to go for. We've got a cot already that was my sisters so just need a wardrobe and drawers of some kind I think. There's so much choice out there though! Tara, any tips on what's essential to start with?!
> 
> Fay, how did you get on with the classes?
> 
> xx

Yeah I handed in my letter today to confirm i'll be finishing at 36 weeks! :) We got an invite to a wedding yesterday which is on 12th April and i'll be 37 weeks! Really gutted that we can't go as we want to but don't want to risk being away from home in case baby comes early, we'll have to travel to Scotland as well, so even worse, wouldn't of been so bad to risk going if it was local, so that's a shame :( 

I hate it when hubby goes away :( time really really drags! But I know he's doing it for us in the long run though, he wants to give us a good future financially and security wise, so we just have to take the bad with the good, hopefully if the troops do pull out of Afghan in the next couple of years then he won't have to go away again after that anyway, so fingers crossed there won't be another war somewhere else to go to instead! lol We usually have plenty of notice of when he's going away for a tour though, which helps me get fully prepared and used to the idea of him not being around for a bit, i'll usually visit family more when he's away to help keep me occupied! lol It may be easier this time round too with little one to keep me busy, instead of twiddling my thumbs all the time wondering what he's up to.

As with the furniture, we are the other way round lol, we have a wardrobe and chest of drawers that we are putting in the nursery and we just need to get the cot, we're going to get a cot-bed actually, one that will convert to a junior bed afterwards. We are going for a dark wood as that's what the wardrobe and chest of drawers is, i'm also wanting to get a nursing chair for feeding and cuddles :) 

I have literally just purchased this today actually, a swing for baby instead of a bouncer as from the experience at the nursery I work in, ALL the babies prefer the swing over a bouncer. The ones we have been looking at are sooooo expensive! like £70-100!! But I came across this one in the baby event at asda and love it! We are going with a safari/jungle theme so it's perfect :) and only £35! bargain! :D 
https://direct.asda.com/Bright-Starts-Sunnyside-Safari-Swing/002674772,default,pd.html

Oh I looked into those classes and I found a pregnancy yoga one, so I have emailed her to enquire about times and prices etc, so I'm looking forward to that :) Thanks for the suggestion! 

Hope you're both having good days! Thank goodness it's friday!!! :D Been a long week! lol xxx


----------



## Summer76

That's great that you've now given notice, I still need to do mine! I realised today that what was going to be my last day is actually Good Friday so can finish a day earlier than planned, yay!

That's a shame about the wedding. I think I'd be far too nervous to travel too far by 37 weeks!

I think it's so strong of you to be on your own when your husband goes away but at least you get to see your family more often - did I read in a previous post that you're going to be moving closer to them once the baby's born?

That swing is sooo cute! I hadn't thought to look at Asda for baby stuff so going to do that shortly! We're thinking along an animal theme for the nursery too, I think it looks so cute. I've seen bedding etc I like in Mothercare and going to get wall stickers as well. 

Glad you managed to find a class, let me know how you get on! 

Had an ok day but I'm so glad it's Friday too. I had a bit of a longer drive to work today (I work in a couple of different locations, one of which is about a 45 to 60 min drive away) and really feeling it, especially as it's my first 5 day week since before xmas! 

Have a good evening both of you :) xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Very cute swing Fay! Also, congrats on turning in your paper work on your leave date... im so envious! :) 
Ali, I wish I could tell you the essentials, I think it all depends on the person. For instance, some ppl have to have a changing table, however-I never used one, I just used a mat and the floor lol. Are you having baby sleep in your room for a certain length of time? If so, are you using a basinet? Im not sure if they are called something different over there... Anyway, that's something that is essential for me. Sadly, we don't have enough room here (even though it's a 4 bdrm) so little girl will be sleeping in my room until we get to move at the end of July. Which, I wouldve had her with me that long regardless, but Im kind of sad about not decorating a nursery right now... oh well, I still get to do it, she will just be a couple months old :) Really looking forward to a bigger place. The walls start to close in on me since I am pretty much home 24/7 with 7 little ones...:wacko: 
Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> That's great that you've now given notice, I still need to do mine! I realised today that what was going to be my last day is actually Good Friday so can finish a day earlier than planned, yay!
> 
> That's a shame about the wedding. I think I'd be far too nervous to travel too far by 37 weeks!
> 
> I think it's so strong of you to be on your own when your husband goes away but at least you get to see your family more often - did I read in a previous post that you're going to be moving closer to them once the baby's born?
> 
> That swing is sooo cute! I hadn't thought to look at Asda for baby stuff so going to do that shortly! We're thinking along an animal theme for the nursery too, I think it looks so cute. I've seen bedding etc I like in Mothercare and going to get wall stickers as well.
> 
> Glad you managed to find a class, let me know how you get on!
> 
> Had an ok day but I'm so glad it's Friday too. I had a bit of a longer drive to work today (I work in a couple of different locations, one of which is about a 45 to 60 min drive away) and really feeling it, especially as it's my first 5 day week since before xmas!
> 
> Have a good evening both of you :) xx

Haha brilliant! always good to end of a high! I actually think I have about 3-4 days holiday to take before I go so if I don't need it for anything else then i'm gonna put it in my last week so I too get to finish a few days earlier anyway lol! 

We'll actually be moving back closer to family once he returns from his tour, baby will be about 1 by then, so still have a way to go yet, but he wants to do a course this year and if he gets on it, then he may not have to go away, so fingers crossed that happens as when he passes the course (which is still 6 months long lol) we can move straight away then, so possibly we'll get to move sooner...so it's all up in the air at the moment...as i've come to get used to with the army lol! It's good to have other wives over here to be friends with as they can relate to how you feel when hubby's are away, so we try and help occupy each other whilst they are away lol!

I think we may have very similar nursery's you know haha! Cause we too have picked up a few things for baby at mothercare, is it the Little Circus range? We think it's really cute! 

Don't think that class is gonna turn out well for me at the moment, she doesn't have much availability at the times I needed so gonna have to wait until she free's up some space...but I have a while to go yet so could still benefit from it later down the line if need be :) 

Aww that sucks that you have to travel to work like that! I hated travelling ages to work! I'm sooooo lucky as my current work is literally 5 mins down the road! and starting at 7.30am it's a god send otherwise i'd have to get up even earlier! lol I think baby must be on a big of a growing spurt at the mo as the last two days i've been so tired when I get in from work! I've had to resort to having a power nap again! lol Think i've well and truely caught up on some sleep now though :) 
Hope you have a great wknd! xxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Very cute swing Fay! Also, congrats on turning in your paper work on your leave date... im so envious! :)
> Ali, I wish I could tell you the essentials, I think it all depends on the person. For instance, some ppl have to have a changing table, however-I never used one, I just used a mat and the floor lol. Are you having baby sleep in your room for a certain length of time? If so, are you using a basinet? Im not sure if they are called something different over there... Anyway, that's something that is essential for me. Sadly, we don't have enough room here (even though it's a 4 bdrm) so little girl will be sleeping in my room until we get to move at the end of July. Which, I wouldve had her with me that long regardless, but Im kind of sad about not decorating a nursery right now... oh well, I still get to do it, she will just be a couple months old :) Really looking forward to a bigger place. The walls start to close in on me since I am pretty much home 24/7 with 7 little ones...:wacko:
> Have a great weekend ladies!

Awww it must feel annoying not being able to get a room ready for little one! :( But like you say at least you can do it once you move and have fun with it then! :) Yeah baby will be in our room for the first few months, then we'll transfer him to his own room eventually, don't want to fall into any traps of him being too clingy with us in our room though! lol!

I bet you are looking forward to a bigger place, I can totally see how being at home 24/7 with 7 little ones can drive you bonkers! lol 
Hope you have a fab weekend! xxx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Very cute swing Fay! Also, congrats on turning in your paper work on your leave date... im so envious! :)
> Ali, I wish I could tell you the essentials, I think it all depends on the person. For instance, some ppl have to have a changing table, however-I never used one, I just used a mat and the floor lol. Are you having baby sleep in your room for a certain length of time? If so, are you using a basinet? Im not sure if they are called something different over there... Anyway, that's something that is essential for me. Sadly, we don't have enough room here (even though it's a 4 bdrm) so little girl will be sleeping in my room until we get to move at the end of July. Which, I wouldve had her with me that long regardless, but Im kind of sad about not decorating a nursery right now... oh well, I still get to do it, she will just be a couple months old :) Really looking forward to a bigger place. The walls start to close in on me since I am pretty much home 24/7 with 7 little ones...:wacko:
> Have a great weekend ladies!

We'll probably have baby in our room for the first couple of months and then into the nursery so have got a moses basket (which I think is what you call bassinet!) to start with. We're probably not going to bother with a changing table either, they're so expensive! Going to just get a couple of changing mats and either use the floor or top of a dresser. 

Bet you can't wait to move to a bigger place, that's what I was like when we moved from a flat to our house! And you'll have decorating the nursery to look forward to :) 

x


----------



## Summer76

Fay, hope the course works out for your husband so he doesn't have to go away. That 6 months would soon go! :) Bet you must be excited at the prospect of moving closer to family too! :) Now we've a baby on the way I couldn't imagine not having family close by. 

Sounds like we will have similar nurseries as yes, it's the Little Circus range, I love it, it's so cute!

That's a shame about the class but I think even if you get on it at a later stage it would still be beneficial

I know what you mean about the tiredness, I've had that a bit this week. My bump has also suddenly popped out even more so think I've had a growth spurt too :) LO made me jump last night, I was just starting to drop off to sleep and suddenly got a very big kick! Is weird but even then it feels like the best thing in the world :D

Hope you're both having a fab weekend xx


----------



## FayA

Awww thank you, yes me 2! Hopefully he'll get on the course no problem :) 
Yes I can't wait to be closer to family, as like you said especially now little one's on the way, I know how much it means to my mum to be around her grandchild/ren more than a couple times a year, so I can't wait for that! 

Yeah it is a shame about that class, but on the other hand I think it's given me the kick up the bum I needed to get those workout dvd's on the go and do it myself from home :) 

Haha it does feel great and weird when baby kicks you hard! lol I don't know about anyone else, but lately I've been feeling more kicks down below! lol Feels like if baby kicks too hard he'll kick his way out! Has anyone else felt kicks in that region? lol! That certainly feels odd! 

I had a lovely day yesterday, went and got a moses basket, some wall transfers, a bath box, and some sleep suits for baby, so feel very excited that it's all coming along nicely! :D My mum is paying for out cot-bed for us, so i'm really excited to get that in the next few weeks! And what with the swing we ordered too, I just can't wait for baby to be here to use it all now! :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I always feel baby right above my pubic bone, is that the region you are talking about. She seems to be sitting really low. But I feel her all over as well, just always down there. Must be her cozy spot. :hugs:


----------



## Summer76

I've been feeling quite a few kicks lower down too, though also get them all over. My baby seems to move around a lot! 

Fay, you sound so much more organised than I am! It's so exciting starting to get all the baby things though isn't it?! I had an overwhelming feeling today that I can't wait to meet my LO. I guess it's not that far off now though :D


----------



## FayA

I know it's great! We can't seem to help ourselves now, especially when we have seen so many bargains in the jan sales etc :D 

I get kicks all over! lol But lately it has felt like I am getting kicked right down under in the vagina! lol (excuse the graphicness!) But on the inside, very weird indeed! like baby's standing up inside me and doing a jig or something! lol! 

Got my doctors app tomorrow about my lower back so hopefully he can refer me to a physio or something soon to get it checked out.

Approx 10 more weeks at work! sounds crazy thinking of it like that, and so soon! But at the same time, it's too long as well! Just getting fed up of my job now, not long though :) Hope everyone's had good wknds? xxx


----------



## FayA

Hey girls, 

Doctors was ok, although every time I go there I feel like it was a waste of my time! I knew everything he told me anyway, but at least there is no underlying problem, just to do with pregnancy so.....gotta be better with my posture now! lol

I managed to get on that yoga course after all as I guess she didn't want to lose my custom and squeezed me in. So I start that on thursday evening :) Looking forward to it :D 

Work are being a bit annoying again, I told them that I wanted to change my maternity leave to 6th april and leave at 36 weeks instead, and I asked her about how much holiday I have to take before I leave and she said I had 4 days, which is fine. She then said it might just be easier for you to leave at the end of march so that we don't have to put you on april's payroll just for a weeks pay, and at the time I didn't really think about it and just said yeah maybe (as the thought of finishing earlier always interests me! lol) 

But then when I got home yesterday I thought about it and thought, well I changed it to 36 weeks to get a bit more time off and that was fine for me, finishing at 35 weeks seems a bit too early really and then i'll also be missing out on a weeks wages, so I went in again today and just said, I'd still like to keep it to 6th april instead of end of march and she said well it'll just be easier for us if we say end of march and I said well I'll miss out on a weeks wages if I do that, and she said well you've already changed it from the 20th april to 6th, and I said which i'm perfectly entitled to do! and then she said again, well we need to do what's best for the business and I said well I need to do what's best for me! and she just said she'll talk it over with her boss. 

I just thought how rude! It's my maternity leave and I'll decide when to finish! Not you or what's best for your payroll system!! If she's that bothered about it then she can pay me the first week in april in advance in my march wages! There's no way that she can force me to finish when it suits her otherwise that would be like sacking me, which is illegal to do to someone who is going on maternity, bloody cheek of it! grrr! I have already decided that I won't be returning once I've had the baby so they can see, they've shown their true colours since we started talking about maternity stuff, and they are treating me quite unfair about it like i'm such a big burden to them! Well they can shove it! lol Not gonna take my baby to see people who don't really give a shit! 

Anyway...rant over lol! Hope everyone is ok today? xxx


----------



## FayA

Oh and not long til your 3D scan tara!! :D x


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay!

Im sorry you are having such issues with work, how rude of them! You are right, they are acting this way because they know that you aren't returning. Just stand your ground and finish when YOU want to! Hell with them :) 

That really sucks about the doctor... so they just told you it was part of pregnancy pain? I understand that being uncomfortable is part of it, but when it hurts to sit, stand, lay down.. there is obviously something more going on!

Oh and I totally know what you mean about getting kicked in the lady parts, I have been feeling that too, and in the bum! Have you felt that one? I think my LO was turned around for a couple weeks b/c most of my kicks seemed to be on the inside! Now I think she is turned back around and kicking out instead of in. So crazy! LOL.

Well, I hope you have a great day!!!! :hugs: Oh and 8 days!! hehe :)


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies! 

Fay, sorry you're having so much trouble with work, really the last thing you need at the moment :( As you and Tara have said it sounds like they're doing it as they know you're not going back but you have got to make sure you persevere and do what's best for you, which it sounds like you are! Good riddance to them I say! 

That's great that you got onto the yoga class! Hopefully that'll help your back a little bit, though I have to agree with Tara that it sounds like there's def more going to than just pregnancy aches and pains.

I've not long got back from my 25 week midwife appt which went really well :) The midwife measured my bump and felt for the position of the baby (apparently bum up and head down!) and also found the heartbeat which was just perfect :D She also said that it was good LO is so active as it means the baby is taking all the nutrient s/he needs. Yay :happydance:

Is anyone else suffering from restless legs at night? It's driving me crazy!! Takes me ages to settle down to sleep which is not great when I'm getting tired anyway!

Hope everyone having a good day, 8 days isn't long Tara! :) xx


----------



## AverysMommy

I hate to tell you this Ali, but I got restless leg when I was pregnant with Avery and IT NEVERRRRR WENT AWAY!!! It is so annoying, isn't it? I hope yours will pass when you have your LO, I wasn't so lucky :'( I have heard that iron helps with it, but my prenatal has iron in it and doesn't seem to make it stop. Booo!
I'm glad your appt went well :) Sounds like LO is good and healthy! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Summer76

oh no, hope it goes away soon, it just drives me crazy! I'll give the extra iron a try though and see if that works!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi Fay!
> 
> Im sorry you are having such issues with work, how rude of them! You are right, they are acting this way because they know that you aren't returning. Just stand your ground and finish when YOU want to! Hell with them :)
> 
> That really sucks about the doctor... so they just told you it was part of pregnancy pain? I understand that being uncomfortable is part of it, but when it hurts to sit, stand, lay down.. there is obviously something more going on!
> 
> Oh and I totally know what you mean about getting kicked in the lady parts, I have been feeling that too, and in the bum! Have you felt that one? I think my LO was turned around for a couple weeks b/c most of my kicks seemed to be on the inside! Now I think she is turned back around and kicking out instead of in. So crazy! LOL.
> 
> Well, I hope you have a great day!!!! :hugs: Oh and 8 days!! hehe :)

I know I think they are being funny cause i'm not returning! I figured well they legally have to give me maternity pay so what have I got to lose by standing my ground! :) 

I know, I feel like there's never any point in me raising concerns about issues like that with the doctor! It was annoying though cause at that specific moment in time where I had my appointment, my back felt fine! lol So I had to just go from the pain I remember and the positioning of it etc. Ahh well, hopefully with a better posture and some yoga and pilates that I will see an improvement :) 

Haha haven't felt the kick in the bum yet, got that one to look forward to! lol It is funny feeling those kicks in different places though, some catch you off guard and you're like 'oh hello!' lol

wooo not too long, 9 days til my 25 week app :D xxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Fay, sorry you're having so much trouble with work, really the last thing you need at the moment :( As you and Tara have said it sounds like they're doing it as they know you're not going back but you have got to make sure you persevere and do what's best for you, which it sounds like you are! Good riddance to them I say!
> 
> That's great that you got onto the yoga class! Hopefully that'll help your back a little bit, though I have to agree with Tara that it sounds like there's def more going to than just pregnancy aches and pains.
> 
> I've not long got back from my 25 week midwife appt which went really well :) The midwife measured my bump and felt for the position of the baby (apparently bum up and head down!) and also found the heartbeat which was just perfect :D She also said that it was good LO is so active as it means the baby is taking all the nutrient s/he needs. Yay :happydance:
> 
> Is anyone else suffering from restless legs at night? It's driving me crazy!! Takes me ages to settle down to sleep which is not great when I'm getting tired anyway!
> 
> Hope everyone having a good day, 8 days isn't long Tara! :) xx

Yeah defo gonna be selfish and do what's best for me! After the way they are acting, they can shove off! lol 

Yeah I'm sure that the yoga will help, fingers crossed :) It's not been too bad lately, hopefully keeping an eye on my posture will help too, try not to slouch or cross my legs doctor said lol!

Oh so glad that your 25 week app went well! I have mine next thursday! Can't wait! I would love to see if i'm growing ok according to how many weeks I am lol, always worry that I'm too big for my weeks or something lol! I feel like my baby's laying side to side at the mo, always seem to feel two hard bumps on either side of my belly, so bum and head i'm assuming! best not be like that nearer to giving birth!! lol That's great that she said about baby being active, mine's always on the go! so that's reassuring, and I am noticing how much bigger the baby is getting as I can feel him through my belly more often now :) where as he used to hide sometimes before lol!

I haven't experienced the leg thing as of yet, touch wood! I can imagine how frustrating it is though as I have got it on a rare occassion but it always goes pretty quickly and it is soo annoying! :( hope that gets better for you! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy Friday lovelies!!!! I hope you all have a great weekend! I'm really looking forward to next week!!!! (Someday I will learn to stop wishing my life away... :haha:)


----------



## FayA

ha! I know what you mean! I'm wishing my time at work away!  
Happy friday! and happy 26 weeks! woo hoo!! :D 
I went to yoga last night and it was really good, I enjoyed it and am defo gonna get my yoga dvd out now and do that too :) Hopefully she can teach me some positions to help with the back pain :) Oh and we ordered out cot-bed too!! ahhhh! exciting! can't wait for it to get here so we can put it all together :D xxx

Have a great wknd! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Yay for yoga! You ladies are making me look bad... :haha: :) How exciting that you ordered your cot bed! Is that the same as a crib? That will really make you want to have your baby here like NOW! I remember putting Averys together and it made me long for him. We put a baby doll or something silly in there while we waited :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Yay for yoga! You ladies are making me look bad... :haha: :) How exciting that you ordered your cot bed! Is that the same as a crib? That will really make you want to have your baby here like NOW! I remember putting Averys together and it made me long for him. We put a baby doll or something silly in there while we waited :hugs:

The cot-bed is like a crib yeah, but it converts to a junior bed once they outgrow it so it should last them until they are old enough to go in a normal single bed :) Yeah i know what you mean, I will defo want him here once the nursery looks almost complete! lol 

You girls don't need to answer this if you don't feel comfortable, but I feel like I have put on a lot of weight already, does anyone else feel like this? How much weight have you put on so far in your pregnancies? I am going from the weight I was at 11 weeks at my booking appointment up until now, and I've put on like 14lbs already! :( don't know if that's average or bad lol! Just feel like i'm getting bigger and bigger and I haven't even got to the end yet! 

I know i'll be able to work it off after the birth, I just can't help feeling a little down about my weight gain at the mo. It's odd cause when i'm dressed I don't feel like I look too heavy or anything, it's just the scales that I hate! lol But I feel I need to keep using them so that I can keep track and not go completely off the rails and put on so much more than I should! I'm 5.8" so I suppose I carry it off well to look at me, I guess what with my first pregnancy I didn't know what to expect and how quickly/slowly weight would creep on lol! 

Hope you're having good weekends anyway xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hey Fay!
I know exactly what you mean about gaining weight... I keep telling myself that I am not going to worry about it and then I obsess about the scale. I even told myself I would stop weighing, but I can't manage to do that. I, like you, want to make sure Im not going crazy over board. But I have had a steady weight gain throughout this whole pregnancy, so I suppose I should stop weighing and just go with it. Since my 12 week check up I have put on 15 lbs... I keep feeling like I don't know where all the weight is, I know my legs are thicker than they were before, but I don't feel like I have put on a bunch of fat... with that being said, I gained 30lbs when I had Avery and left the hospital up 15lbs pre pregnancy weight that is... and I managed to work all that off plus some! I started this pregnancy 20lbs lighter than I was when I got pregnant with Avery. So that gives me some hope :) It will all come off in the end... when we aren't hurting from baby sitting wrong or whatever the reason and are able to enjoy nice lovely walks/runs outside! Thats what I keep telling myself. It sounds like we are pretty spot on weight wise so we must be right where we need to be!!!! I have rambled on in this, I apologize :) I hope you have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hey Fay!
> I know exactly what you mean about gaining weight... I keep telling myself that I am not going to worry about it and then I obsess about the scale. I even told myself I would stop weighing, but I can't manage to do that. I, like you, want to make sure Im not going crazy over board. But I have had a steady weight gain throughout this whole pregnancy, so I suppose I should stop weighing and just go with it. Since my 12 week check up I have put on 15 lbs... I keep feeling like I don't know where all the weight is, I know my legs are thicker than they were before, but I don't feel like I have put on a bunch of fat... with that being said, I gained 30lbs when I had Avery and left the hospital up 15lbs pre pregnancy weight that is... and I managed to work all that off plus some! I started this pregnancy 20lbs lighter than I was when I got pregnant with Avery. So that gives me some hope :) It will all come off in the end... when we aren't hurting from baby sitting wrong or whatever the reason and are able to enjoy nice lovely walks/runs outside! Thats what I keep telling myself. It sounds like we are pretty spot on weight wise so we must be right where we need to be!!!! I have rambled on in this, I apologize :) I hope you have a great day! :hugs:

No don't apologise! I like reading what other people have to say, it helps me feel somewhat normal! lol Thanks for sharing your details with me, it makes me feel better that we are on the same track and we both obsess over the weight thing sometimes lol! I know we have to let our bodies do what they are supposed too, and fingers crossed we can just keep up the 'excess' weight gain then and try and stay within the average guidelines lol! I also put on about half a stone before getting pregnant so I am also hopeful that I will lose a bit extra after baby is born than what I weighed to begin with. I know i'll get it off in the end, just gotta stop fretting I suppose! Just needed to get it off my chest I think lol! Thanks for listening though :) And you are right, I will continue (if not increase) my walks and gentle exercise, so just make me feel better that I am doing something to try and help with the excess weight gain rather than just being lazy cause i'm pregnant lol! :D xxxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies!
Hope you're having great weekends :)

I'm not sure I'll be much help on the weight issue. I've not really worried about it so far which is actually a little unusual for me as I'm only 5'1 so it really shows if I do put on weight and like to keep fairly slim. I wasn't weighed at my booking appt so don't know how much I've put on exactly but I think about 10-12lbs so far. I lost quite a lot before I got pregnant though and have kept fairly active (except for the first trimester) with hill walking. I also have to walk up 6 flights of stairs every day for work which I think has helped. Having said all that I have noticed my thighs getting chubbier which I hate! At least once we've had our babies we'll be coming into the summer so will be able to get out and about more!

Fay, that's great about the yoga, glad you're enjoying it :) That's exciting that you've ordered your cot-bed, I can't wait to get started on our nursery!

Tara, happy 26 weeks :D

I bought my first set of sleep suits for the little one today, so cute!

xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Hope you're having great weekends :)
> 
> I'm not sure I'll be much help on the weight issue. I've not really worried about it so far which is actually a little unusual for me as I'm only 5'1 so it really shows if I do put on weight and like to keep fairly slim. I wasn't weighed at my booking appt so don't know how much I've put on exactly but I think about 10-12lbs so far. I lost quite a lot before I got pregnant though and have kept fairly active (except for the first trimester) with hill walking. I also have to walk up 6 flights of stairs every day for work which I think has helped. Having said all that I have noticed my thighs getting chubbier which I hate! At least once we've had our babies we'll be coming into the summer so will be able to get out and about more!
> 
> Fay, that's great about the yoga, glad you're enjoying it :) That's exciting that you've ordered your cot-bed, I can't wait to get started on our nursery!
> 
> Tara, happy 26 weeks :D
> 
> I bought my first set of sleep suits for the little one today, so cute!
> 
> xx

Haha those stairs would defo help! You'll have a nice pert bum too! lol :) You've prob got the best attitude though cause it is inevitable to put on weight, as long as we're healthy and exercising then we shouldn't be worrying really. Defo be good to get out and about in the summer though to work off the weight, I couldn't imagine getting out and about after baby is born if it was freezing cold and winter!! So that's defo a bonus! lol 

You've been so patient with buying things for little one, think I bought our first set of sleep-suits at about 12-14 weeks! ha! I can't wait to get it all sorted, I suppose it does mean i'll have to wait longer once it's all done before baby can use it all lol! 

Hubby goes to football every saturday so I always find myself cleaning the house then getting carried away and moving things or changing things around lol! So this week I have changed out bedroom furniture around so we have room for the moses basket, which I have also put in our bedroom now (way too early I know! lol but figured if the cot is arriving next week then i'll need the room in the nursery for that! :D lol) Hubby always comes home and wonders what i've done this week! We'll see what he says when he gets in hehe!

xxx


----------



## Summer76

It's not been easy not gong out and buying things! It's only really because of having to do our bathroom which was a complete disaster in the end and took up a lot of our time (and we're only just finishing off now) so buying baby things had to take a bit of a back seat. It's also meant that we're only now getting round to sorting out the spare room and I haven't really wanted to get too much until we've got places to put everything. I'm itching to get started though and have got lots of lists of things I now want to go out and buy!!

What did hubby say about moving the bedroom furniture around?!

xx


----------



## FayA

Oh yeah! That's a fair one, you had other things to crack on with, but hopefully you can start to get it all sorted now :D hehe! I know what you mean about having space to put everything though, we sorted out our spare room before we bought stuff too, it's nice for the things you buy to have a place :) 

Hubby loved the room change around, he kept saying yesterday how lovely the house was looking and it was all thanks to me :D bless him! Although he also said he hasn't been able to sleep properly for the last to nights, so I don't know if it's due to the change of bed lol! But I've slept fine! lol 

I had a bit of an off day yesterday, talk about emotions! I just felt really low and started crying! Hubby didn't quite know what to do lol! I was driving at the time too which made it worse ha! Hormone overload I think! Feel better today, it must be a sunday thing too, cause I always find myself feeling a bit off on a sunday, think it's cause i'm due back to work the next day and for us sundays are pretty boring, we have no family to visit and I get most things done on a saturday, so sunday just feels like a weird day unless we have plans....sometimes I can do lazy days in, but a lot of the time I feel like I need to get out and do things! It irritates me to just sit in and watch daytime tv, especially on a sunday lol!

I was thinking today, I have 15 weeks left until my due date and next week i'll be joining you ladies in the third trimester!! how crazy is that! Hasn't that flown by??! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 25 weeks Fay! Yes, time is flying... I hope the remainder doesn't drag, Im getting anxious to have her!
Hormones are a crazy thing, aren't they? lol. Im glad you are better today though! I find myself tearing up at the smallest things these days, I try to hide it so I don't feel so ridiculous :haha:.
I dislike Mondays too... but I love Sundays!! Any day off of work is a great day to me :)
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Happy 25 weeks Fay! Yes, time is flying... I hope the remainder doesn't drag, Im getting anxious to have her!
> Hormones are a crazy thing, aren't they? lol. Im glad you are better today though! I find myself tearing up at the smallest things these days, I try to hide it so I don't feel so ridiculous :haha:.
> I dislike Mondays too... but I love Sundays!! Any day off of work is a great day to me :)
> I hope you have a great day!

lol I know, one minute i'm great, the next i'm a wreck! lol Damn hormones!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow! :D Bet you're excited!! :D :happydance:

Can't wait to see the pictures :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Sono day!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FayA

yay! when's your app? bet you can't wait! good luck! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

My appt is at 3pm my time... it's 11:40 here right now, so a little over 3 hours! It's so crazy but Im sooo worried that we will see a little wee wee this time hahaha! I hope not, not that I would care, but I have fallen in love with the little girl inside me. I hope that didn't come across wrong because boys are sooooo wonderful! :) I will update as soon as I can!


----------



## AverysMommy

I included the "it's a girl" picture :haha: Shes perfect :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







babygirlscropped.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









sonogirl.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FayA

awwwwww!!! she's gorgeous!!! :D So special those pics aren't they! :D And it's great to confirm it's a girl, I know what you mean as you get your heart set on what you've been told, not that you would be disappointed otherwise, but I understand how you feel :) congrats! lovely pics :D bet you're over the moon and can't stop staring at them! xxxx


----------



## Summer76

Amazing pics!! You must be so thrilled and great to get confirmation it's definitely a girl :D


----------



## Summer76

Fay, glad hubby like the room change around! 

The hormones can be a nightmare can't they?! I've had days like that where I just start crying for no reason, hubby just tends to hold me until I'm done and I feel so much better for it! I'm with you both on not liking Mondays though - I dread having to start the whole week of getting up for work again. Don't want to wish the pregnancy away but will be so glad when I do finish work!

Have a great day ladies! xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks ladies!!! I am in love with her little face :) She slept the whole time, she likes this place snugged up right against my uterus... so we never got a full face shot. They even had me drink some pop and eat some chocolate to get her going... she wasn't having it. At the end of the scan, she put her hand over her face almost like "ok guys... enough is enough" hahahaha. 
I hope you all have a fantastic day!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Thanks ladies!!! I am in love with her little face :) She slept the whole time, she likes this place snugged up right against my uterus... so we never got a full face shot. They even had me drink some pop and eat some chocolate to get her going... she wasn't having it. At the end of the scan, she put her hand over her face almost like "ok guys... enough is enough" hahahaha.
> I hope you all have a fantastic day!!!!! :hugs:

Haha! awww that is sooo cute! She's was like, I'm trying to sleep! haha! 
Sooo cute! I want another one! lol 

I had my 25 week appointment today, and I can't help but feel slightly disappointed with them too be honest, I was in there all of about 3 minutes! She took my blood pressure, tested my urine, heard the babies heartbeat and measured my bump (bang on schedule by the way! bit of a relief as I feel huge! lol) and that was it! Told to make another app for 3 weeks time, where they'll test my bloods again too. 

I have all this info in my maternity folder which should be discussed with me, and half of it hasn't even been covered yet, I guess they still have time to let me know about the info in there, but most of it is stuff that I should be given or told about before now, like my 20 week scan and health in pregnancy etc etc! It's a bit late to preach about those when i'm almost near the end! lol Oh well! I don't know what I expected really, I suppose they see soooo many women all the time that they just don't really see it as being as special as we do. Hope that's not a hint for things to come when it comes down to giving birth....hopefully not! 

Anyway, my days been ok so far thanks :) We put up our cot-bed yesterday as it arrived on tuesday and the room looks soooooo much nicer now that it's starting to take shape, I can't stop looking in there everytime I walk past :) Washed some of the babies stuff too so we could put the sheets etc on the cot and I'm just so excited about it all :) really can't wait to start this new beginning now :) get rid of work and take on my new job role, full time mum :D hehe! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay!

That really stinks that your appt was so quick and you feel slighted. I would too... We wait ALL month for our appts, and for it to last 3 mins, just isn't right. :'(
I'm glad that your nursery is coming along! I would love to see pics sometime :) :) Do you have the bedding all picked out too? I can't remember if you had mentioned that or not. We are getting soooo close ladies, it's crazy! For me, 27 wks down 13 to go! Wow!!!!! Im guessing I will be induced around 39 weeks tho (if she doesn't come sooner) so more like 12 to go! Wahooo! :)
Have a great Friday!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Do either of you know what a sweep is? I was looking through the 3rd tri section and I keep seeing things about that... I've never heard of it.


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi Fay!
> 
> That really stinks that your appt was so quick and you feel slighted. I would too... We wait ALL month for our appts, and for it to last 3 mins, just isn't right. :'(
> I'm glad that your nursery is coming along! I would love to see pics sometime :) :) Do you have the bedding all picked out too? I can't remember if you had mentioned that or not. We are getting soooo close ladies, it's crazy! For me, 27 wks down 13 to go! Wow!!!!! Im guessing I will be induced around 39 weeks tho (if she doesn't come sooner) so more like 12 to go! Wahooo! :)
> Have a great Friday!!!! :hugs:

I know that's how I feel, waiting around for my apps, for them to just be over in mins :( oh well, I suppose I should thank myself lucky that nothing is wrong and they don't need to see me for any longer.
I'll attach some pictures when we have completed the room as it'll be better for you to see it once it's all done I think :) hehe! 

I can't believe how close we're getting! I was thinking that the other day! I didn't realise that they would plan to induce you at 39 weeks? Over here, they like to let you go 2 weeks past your due date before intervening (as long as everything is ok and looking healthy) so potentially I could have to wait up to 42 weeks! ha! crazy! I hope not, I figure baby would be sooo big by that point that I'll have a big baby or something! I'm hoping I will go into labour naturally between 37-40 weeks anyway :) I'll be ok with that lol!
So I have 10 weeks left at work, really can't wait!! lol Unless my back keeps playing up, quite a few people have said if it's really bad towards the end before my leave I should just go sick for the last few weeks and rest as much as I can....so we'll see how bad it gets! lol 

A sweep, as far as I am aware, is something that they do before inducing you to try and bring on labour naturally, and basically I think it is where they insert their fingers and 'sweep' their fingers across the cervix or something to try and stimulate the uterus to contract...something like that anyway. They can do that a couple of times I think before deciding to induce you if that is unsuccessful. 

Hope you have a good weekend! xxx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Thanks ladies!!! I am in love with her little face :) She slept the whole time, she likes this place snugged up right against my uterus... so we never got a full face shot. They even had me drink some pop and eat some chocolate to get her going... she wasn't having it. At the end of the scan, she put her hand over her face almost like "ok guys... enough is enough" hahahaha.
> I hope you all have a fantastic day!!!!! :hugs:

That's so cute! :hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies, 

Fay, sorry to hear about your appt, I can imagine how disappointed/frustrated you're feeling. It's such a long wait since the last appointment that you feel they should be spending more time going over things with you at this stage. Hopefully you'll get a bit more information at the next one, as it gets closer to the date. 

That's great about the nursery though! Look forward to pics of when it's finished :) We bought a few more bits yesterday including a bouncer from the Bright Starts range at Asda, it's so cute!

Have either of you been asked about the birth yet, what type you want to have and where etc? Friends keep asking me if I've written a birthing plan (which I haven't) but the midwife hasn't mentioned it yet so not sure at what point I need to start making these decisions! 

Tara, I'd not heard of sweeps either! Can't believe we're almost into the third trimester already though! I didn't realise they'd induce you at 39weeks, like Fay said here they let you go up to 42 weeks. I'm hoping my baby won't be that late though!

Off for a walk shortly so will catch up with you later! Have a great day xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Good morning ladies!
My dr told me at my last appt that he would induce me anywhere from 38 1/2+ weeks on. At that point, I told him I wanted to go naturally and experience the surprise (since I was induced with Avery) but the more I thought about it, with Dalton working on the road during the day and me running a daycare, it makes so much more sense to try and plan it out. Unless ofcourse she comes earlier :)
No, I haven't written a birth plan... I did'nt with Avery either. I'm not sure if they do those here??? Are you planning a hospital delivery? I'm not sure if we have dicussed this or not. I will deliver in a hospital (that is most common in the states). 
We are so close to the end, i am realllly ready t o meet my girl! Ali--are you still feeling like you are having a boy? :)
We purchased our car seat and stroller set yet... very girlie-and I love it!!! 
I hope you enjoyed your walk, have a lovely Sunday!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Fay, sorry to hear about your appt, I can imagine how disappointed/frustrated you're feeling. It's such a long wait since the last appointment that you feel they should be spending more time going over things with you at this stage. Hopefully you'll get a bit more information at the next one, as it gets closer to the date.
> 
> That's great about the nursery though! Look forward to pics of when it's finished :) We bought a few more bits yesterday including a bouncer from the Bright Starts range at Asda, it's so cute!
> 
> Have either of you been asked about the birth yet, what type you want to have and where etc? Friends keep asking me if I've written a birthing plan (which I haven't) but the midwife hasn't mentioned it yet so not sure at what point I need to start making these decisions!
> 
> Tara, I'd not heard of sweeps either! Can't believe we're almost into the third trimester already though! I didn't realise they'd induce you at 39weeks, like Fay said here they let you go up to 42 weeks. I'm hoping my baby won't be that late though!
> 
> Off for a walk shortly so will catch up with you later! Have a great day xx

Yeah that's what I was thinking, hopefully nearer the time i'll get more info etc, they prob do that incase half the mums forget what they were told a few months prior to when they need to I suppose. I just crave information! lol

I seriously think that our nurserys are gonna be very similar! haha as we got our swing from bright starts at asda, is it the little safari one? it's so cute! :) Show's we have good taste haha! But saying that to be honest there isn't much in the way of gender neutral stuff out there that is still nice and colourful, cause as much as creams and browns are nice, they can get a bit boring and bland after a while lol! Even though we are 99% it's a boy, I defo don't want to risk getting boy stuff in case there is a miracle and it's a girl! lol

Not been asked about my birth plan yet either, but i've always had a rough idea of how I would like things to go anyway, so when the time comes to putting some details down on paper, I think it'll be pretty easy for me. It's only a rough guide anyway as nothing can be planned. I suppose your friends and family are just so excited for you and want to know everything already! lol And it's better to get a rough idea now and research about it all so you don't get made to feel like you have to rush any decisions last min if you're not sure what certain things are etc you know? Like the sweep for example. 
Your birth plan can always be changed at any time right up until the word go anyway, a lot of midwives ask you questions over and over anyway not always reading your notes, so we'll prob repeat ourselves lol!

Hope you enjoyed your walk, it's raining here! pretty much always does over here! lol xxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Good morning ladies!
> My dr told me at my last appt that he would induce me anywhere from 38 1/2+ weeks on. At that point, I told him I wanted to go naturally and experience the surprise (since I was induced with Avery) but the more I thought about it, with Dalton working on the road during the day and me running a daycare, it makes so much more sense to try and plan it out. Unless ofcourse she comes earlier :)
> No, I haven't written a birth plan... I did'nt with Avery either. I'm not sure if they do those here??? Are you planning a hospital delivery? I'm not sure if we have dicussed this or not. I will deliver in a hospital (that is most common in the states).
> We are so close to the end, i am realllly ready t o meet my girl! Ali--are you still feeling like you are having a boy? :)
> We purchased our car seat and stroller set yet... very girlie-and I love it!!!
> I hope you enjoyed your walk, have a lovely Sunday!!!
> :hugs:

That's it, in your situation it would be nice to have some kind of structure to the birth if like you say you both have busy schedules where it could get slightly awkward if you're just waiting around for it to happen lol! But hopefully at the same time you will get to experience the natural onset of labour and head on into hospital without being induced :) 

I would of loved to of had a home birth as I'm not a big fan of hospitals at all! But for my first I decided against it because it's the unknown isn't it and i'm not brave or confident enough to know if anything was going wrong etc, so feel better in a hospital. However, the hospital I am going to is a birthing unit now where it is purely run by midwives and it is for low risk pregnancies. Basically if everything's normal and healthy then I can labour and deliver there naturally, they have gas and air and pethidine, but no facility for c-section or epidural (which is what I would like to avoid) so it's perfect for me if all goes well. If not then I will need to be transferred to another hospital if I needed a section or anything. Fingers crossed it won't come to that though!

The rooms at this birthing unit are lovely though, very homely and they have a sofa bed for hubby to stay on, no visiting hours, and they are private rooms, with their own birthing pools, and it only got renovated in feb so it's all very new and modern, so that would be an ideal place and situation for my birth to happen at :) fingers crossed! :D

It's great that you have purchased your stroller and car seat! very exciting hehe! And I agree, apart from still needing to buy a few things I can't wait to meet our little one either!! :D have a good day xxxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi again ladies, 
Had a lovely walk today though very cold! 

Tara, I'm not so sure on the feeling of having a boy so much now though I do keep referring to the baby as a he without realising so who knows! I know what you mean though, I'm also really ready to meet the little one now! :)

That's great that you got your stroller and car seat - is the one you posted a pic of before? 

I've got a bit of rough idea for the birth - it'll either be at the hospital or at a birthing centre which is run by midwives. I had my booking appt there and it was so lovely with private rooms and much more one to one care. The only possible issue with going there is that it's about a 45-60 min drive away depending on traffic so unsure about travelling there for the first one. They also only take you if everything is straightforward and no problems so will depend on how I am at labour stage anyway. I've also been thinking more recently about a water birth as they look so calming. Lots to think about anyway!

Fay that's great that there's a birthing unit at the hospital, it sounds very much like the one I'm thinking of going to. 

Does sound like our tastes are pretty similar, lol! I know what you mean about most of the gender neutral stuff, it's cute but I really like something that bright and colourful for the little one :D

Hope you've both had a good day xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Good Morning ladies!
I am such a bleeder that I couldn't risk not doing it at the hospital. When I gave birth to Avery and also when I had my tonsils taken out-I had to have blood transfusions. So I assume I will most likely need one with this one.. although I am crossing my fingers that I don't.
Ali, the water births to look really relaxing... I wish I was brave enough :) 
OUr hospital here has a birthing center in it as well, which is nice. I can see how the 45 min drive might be scary if you are going into labor quick. You might have to pulll over and give birth in the car :) jk. With your 1st it seems like labor is a longer process but I suppose that isn't the case with everyone. 
It's so nuts that we are at this stage in our pregnancies where we are discussing birth! How exciting!!!!!!
Have a lovely day ladies!!!
:hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh--Happy 27 (and a day) weeks Ali and happy 26 weeks Fay!


----------



## FayA

:D Thank you!

Tara - Yeah defo sounds like a good idea to be in a hospital if you bleed a lot with stuff like that! 
It's pay--day for me! thank goodness, January has been a long month! lol I have my belly pierced so I have purchased myself one of those maternity belly bars. It's not hurting or anything but I can see it's stretching out a bit and would prob be better with a more flexible bar in case I catch the metal one I have in on anything. I want to keep it in if I can, everyone has asked me when i'm taking it out, and I'm always thinking, why would I take it out? If I can keep it in then there is no need! Like the rest of my skin, it will stretch and accommodate to the growing bump i'm sure....hopefully ha! 

Hope everyone's feeling well? x


----------



## AverysMommy

I didn't know they made maternity belly bars, what a neat idea. I pierced my belly button YEARS ago but my skin was too sensitive to the metal they used and never healed... so I had to take it out. I think they're cute!!! 
Yay for pay day, do you only get paid once a month? That check would be nice, but I think it would be hard the rest of the month!!!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I didn't know they made maternity belly bars, what a neat idea. I pierced my belly button YEARS ago but my skin was too sensitive to the metal they used and never healed... so I had to take it out. I think they're cute!!!
> Yay for pay day, do you only get paid once a month? That check would be nice, but I think it would be hard the rest of the month!!!!
> Have a great day!

Yeah pay days once a month for me :( it really is hard to make it last! lol so skint by the end of the month! I used to get paid weekly and it was great! lol

My skin can be sensitive to nickle, but the belly bar I have doesn't contain it so has been fine, I forget I have it half the time lol! Yeah they do flexible plastic type ones which you can wear for when your belly grows bigger, they sound great, so fingers crossed they'll work just as well :) xxx


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> I am such a bleeder that I couldn't risk not doing it at the hospital. When I gave birth to Avery and also when I had my tonsils taken out-I had to have blood transfusions. So I assume I will most likely need one with this one.. although I am crossing my fingers that I don't.
> Ali, the water births to look really relaxing... I wish I was brave enough :)
> OUr hospital here has a birthing center in it as well, which is nice. I can see how the 45 min drive might be scary if you are going into labor quick. You might have to pulll over and give birth in the car :) jk. With your 1st it seems like labor is a longer process but I suppose that isn't the case with everyone.
> It's so nuts that we are at this stage in our pregnancies where we are discussing birth! How exciting!!!!!!
> Have a lovely day ladies!!!
> :hugs:

lol, yeah probably very unlikely I'd be having the baby in the car! :haha: I guess it's more being somewhere familiar as I know the hospital plus my family would be literally 5 minutes away. Hospital sounds like a good idea for you though, I'd def be the same!

Had another Midwife appt today, just a check up so wasn't in there long but all still looking good :D She doesn't want to see me now though until 34 weeks which seems ages away! 

Fay, know what you mean about pay day, has felt a very long month this time!

Hope you've both had a good day xx


----------



## AverysMommy

She doesn't want to see you for 7 weeks?!?! WOW! Why is that?


----------



## Summer76

I've no idea! I thought with first babies they usually want to see you again about 31 weeks and then every couple of weeks after that. I asked a friend today though who was pregnant last year and she said she had quite a long gap at this stage. The midwife was very happy that the baby's healthy though and I'm doing ok with no complications so far so maybe that's why? It just feels odd that I won't see a midwife now for a while!

How often do you have appointments at this stage?


----------



## AverysMommy

Thats great that baby is healthy and everything is good there, it just seems strange that she would be seeing you less now instead of more. I still see once a month until I hit 32 wks then I go every 2 weeks for a month and then at 36 weeks I go once a week until I deliver. I trust that she knows what she is doing though :flower: Everyone seems to do things differently, huh!


----------



## AverysMommy

I was just looking at my avatar pic... I have hit quite a growth spurt in the last month!!!! What about you ladies? I will have to update with a pic today or tomorrow. And to think I thought I was BIG in my avatar! LOL!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

Holy growth spurt!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







7m prego.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FayA

Yeah seems very odd about your midwife! I remember on my form in my maternity stuff that I will have one at 28 weeks, then another at 30-31 I think then like tara said I think they are 2 weekly, then 1 weekly at a certain point, it's very odd that she doesn't want to see you around 30-31 weeks, maybe you should ring them up and just double check? 

Oh I know exactly what you mean about a growth spurt!! Geeez! It's ballooned out of no-where! I will upload one I took over the x-mas period at about 20 wks and then one recently at 26 weeks! such a massive difference! I didn't realise how 'small' my bump was at 20 weeks until I compared it to my 26 week one! haha!


----------



## FayA

wowzer! lol
 



Attached Files:







20 week pregnant belly.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









26 weeks pregnant belly.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AverysMommy

That is quite the growth spurt! You are so stinkin' adorable  Mine spurted from 24 weeks to now... WOW! In my books it said she doubled in size these past 4 weeks... so I'm going with it ;) :haha: I feel better than saying I just got fat! LOL


----------



## Summer76

Thanks ladies, I think I probably will give them a call to check if I need to make another appointment as I did expect to go again around 31 weeks.

Great pics both of you! Lovely looking bumps :) I've had quite a growth spurt to, will upload a photo later that my husband took recently. I didn't really realise until I compared to the previous one!


----------



## FayA

yeah that's like me, I didn't realise just how much until I compared it to an earlier one! haha!

Tara- yeah my book says that too, they are putting down some fat over the last few weeks, and doubling in size that way, I tell you what I can defo feel it! lol I am starting to feel the bump getting in the way for certain things too like sleep, when I try and roll over and bending down to put socks and shoes on I feel more of an obstruction that I used too haha! I love it though, defo rather have a nice healthy bump, i'll worry about the rest after baby's born! :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Yes, putting on shoe's and socks is harder now, that's for sure :) Have a great day.


----------



## Summer76

lol, I agree, def feel the bump more now when I'm bending down!


----------



## AverysMommy

Hey ladies!
I just bought a crib, Im so excited! Even though we won't be able to set it up or use it until August, I figured we would buy it now because moving isn't cheap and I don't want to be w/o it when we move. Here it is :) I hope you ladies have a great Friday!!!!
https://www-secure.target.com/p/-/A-11254936


----------



## FayA

aww that's lovely! :D love the dark wood! Ours is dark wood too, here's a link to ours:

https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=208-3085

One thing I noticed when looking at pictures of cribs that you can buy in the states, is that they pretty much all have that higher bit at the back, on one side (the sleigh bit) and with ours they are all pretty plain and simple and symmetrical lol! Or we would class the top or front of the cot with maybe one of the shorter sides being slightly higher, if that makes sense? lol Wonder why that is? 

Anyway, it's soooooo exciting isn't it?! it's a shame you can't out it up yet, but you'll just have it all to look forward to! August will fly by just like april/may will! ahhhhh! sooooo exciting! :D I bought a little suitcase a few days ago to use as a hospital bag as I only have a massive one or a small handbag lol! So I started getting a few bits together to put in there, seriously getting ahead of myself there!! But I just love getting things organised for baby, anything to do with baby I get so excited doing :) hehe! Bought a change bag today, so I was even excited about putting a few nappies in that haha! I must be crazy!  xxxx


----------



## FayA

oh and happy 28 weeks!!! :D wow!! x


----------



## AverysMommy

Aww I love your cot!!! So beautiful! That dark wood is my fav!!!!!
I completely agree with you about buying/getting things ready for the baby.. I have such a hard time spending on myself... but for my loved ones, I don't bat an eye :) I love buying!!! What kinds of things are you packing in your hospital bag? I don't think you are jumping the gun, in my opinion, one can never be too organized ;) Did you buy a bedding set yet? I can't remember if you answered that or not. Excuse my pregnancy brain :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Aww I love your cot!!! So beautiful! That dark wood is my fav!!!!!
> I completely agree with you about buying/getting things ready for the baby.. I have such a hard time spending on myself... but for my loved ones, I don't bat an eye :) I love buying!!! What kinds of things are you packing in your hospital bag? I don't think you are jumping the gun, in my opinion, one can never be too organized ;) Did you buy a bedding set yet? I can't remember if you answered that or not. Excuse my pregnancy brain :)

Yeah I am the same, I love buying things for other people! Makes me feel so happy when I see their faces or look at what i've bought for baby knowing they'll be a little spoilt hehe! 

Well so far I've put some of baby's clothes in the bag, 3 vests, 3 sleepsuits, 2 hats, blanket, scratch mits, muslin squares....errr stuff like that, then i've put nappies, wipes, some travel toiletries, maternity pads etc..then I suppose at a later date i'll put in stuff like change of clothes for me, towel, (gonna hire a tenns machine, so that will be in there) change of underwear, swim suit for the water pool if I go in it, hairbrush, make up etc ha! Wow I think I may need a bigger bag!  lol No I should be ok to fit it all in :) 

We have decided not to get a bedding set instead we'll be using the moses basket with blankets etc at first and then when they are big enough for the cot we are going to use those Gro-Bag's, don't know if you have heard of them? They are like baby sleeping bags, it's helps to stop covers coming off when they wriggle and getting too hot or cold etc in the night, here's the link to the one we've got, and we've just got some fitted sheets for the cot too :) Have you chosen a bedding set yet? Over here they can be sooooo expensive too, hence why we also decided to just buy the basics lol! 

https://www.mothercare.com/Little-C...r_1_29&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-29&qid=1328352311

https://www.mothercare.com/Little-C...r_1_34&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-34&qid=1328352386

Most of the stuff we have is from this Little circus range, so we are able to brighten up the cot area with wall stickers and the mobile etc instead of having the bedding stuff all in the cot.

It's so exciting hehe! Can't wait for it all to be finished x


----------



## AverysMommy

Ohhh yes, I've seen those! They are suppose to be safer for the baby right? I don't know about there, but here they don't recommend blankets, or crib bumpers... so those are perfect! 
No we haven't bought any yet... I have started a registry for my baby shower and thought about putting a set on there... even though it will probably be just for looks. lol. Are you having a baby shower? Your family is all far away huh? :( I wasn't going to have one since this is my second child, but since I am having a girl, my family all thought I should. 
How is your back???
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Ohhh yes, I've seen those! They are suppose to be safer for the baby right? I don't know about there, but here they don't recommend blankets, or crib bumpers... so those are perfect!
> No we haven't bought any yet... I have started a registry for my baby shower and thought about putting a set on there... even though it will probably be just for looks. lol. Are you having a baby shower? Your family is all far away huh? :( I wasn't going to have one since this is my second child, but since I am having a girl, my family all thought I should.
> How is your back???
> :hugs:

Yeah they also recommend that they are safer for baby and suggest that crib bumpers and duvets etc are un-necessary, so another reason why we decided against them as like you say it'll just be for show really, to look pretty. With us over here we don't really have baby showers, if anything people tend to buy you clothes when the baby is born, and parents offer to pay for some things like cot or pushchair etc, but we'll be getting pretty much everything else. So another reason why we decided against things that we don't really 'need'. Save money lol! But yeah if you have the chance to have another baby shower then defo go for it! Bet it comes in really handy with most things getting bought for you as gifts and the fact that you get to write out a list of stuff you like is even better cause then you know you'll be getting stuff you like rather than something that's maybe not to your taste lol! 

My mum and sister will be coming over for 2 weeks when baby is born, so that will be nice :) then we are going back to england for a wedding in June so we will get to see the rest of the family with the baby then, so not too long to wait for everyone else :) xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh I see! It's nice that the parents generally chip in on the bigger things to cut back on costs. Im sure that it will be nice to have them around once the baby is born. Is this the 1st grandchild on either or both sides? Does your sister have children? I'm sure either way, they are over the moon excited! 
It's getting so close and sooo real. Not that it hasn't been real, but having the baby stuff set up has made it even more real! I can not wait! My stroller and car seat came in the mail yesterday, and I decided to set the swing up this morning. Now Im really antsy!! hehe.
My sister in law came by today and brought me a sweet gift, I will post a pic. I love it!!! It was so thoughtful. I hope you are having a great weekend!
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy 093 (1).jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FayA

Awww that is lovely! very thoughtful of your sis in law :) so sweet! :)

It's going to be the first grandchild for my parents and 3rd for mike's parents as mikes sister has two girls already, so if the scan is correct and it is a boy then it will be the first grandson for them anyway, so it'll be nice to have that as a 'first' for them :) But yeah my family are super excited to have the first grandchild on the way! hehe! My mum is very crafty and has been making us things already, she's made us a blanket, a cardigan and some booties, when we went back for x-mas and she's also making us a playmat for baby to lay on and other items of clothing, it's so sweet! Really exciting! I just can't believe how lucky we are, don't wanna jinx anything, but we are so happy and welcoming a baby into our home and lives is just such the right thing for us at the moment, we are soooo ready for it! 

I hear a lot of people moaning about how your life will change and you won't have a social life etc and I just think I know! lol I am perfectly aware of what I am taking on responsibility wise and I welcome it because my baby is a joy for us and a welcomed addition not a burden! If you parent correctly and balance things right then there is always time to be social and go out every now and again, but I have been doing that for years, and now is the time for us to be parents and it's an exciting prospect for us! :D 

It defo feels more real and near when you get the big items and set some up doesn't it? :D our next big item will be bought next month and it will be a nursing chair, this month we are just getting a few of the smaller bits, but not much. 

Hope you are having a good weekend? We are having a roast dinner today :) yum! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hello!!
Have you managed to keep the sex a secret??? If so, you are GOOD!!! I would have cracked by now. But if I remember correctly, you were not going to let them know that you even knew, is that right? That is super exciting that he will be the 1st grandchild on your side and the 1st boy all around!!!!!! Babies are such a joy!! Avery was the 1st grandchild for Dalton's side but the 4th for my side, as my brother has a boy and twin girls :) 

I know what you mean about people telling you that your life will change and you won't get any sleep and you won't have a social life... ect. Welllll... some people WANT that change and are fully aware of what is coming. I LOVE being a mommy and my favorite place to be is at home with my husband and our son... not out partying with friends. So I say BRING IT! :) 

A roast sounds very yummy!!!!!!! Enjoy dear :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hello!!
> Have you managed to keep the sex a secret??? If so, you are GOOD!!! I would have cracked by now. But if I remember correctly, you were not going to let them know that you even knew, is that right? That is super exciting that he will be the 1st grandchild on your side and the 1st boy all around!!!!!! Babies are such a joy!! Avery was the 1st grandchild for Dalton's side but the 4th for my side, as my brother has a boy and twin girls :)
> 
> I know what you mean about people telling you that your life will change and you won't get any sleep and you won't have a social life... ect. Welllll... some people WANT that change and are fully aware of what is coming. I LOVE being a mommy and my favorite place to be is at home with my husband and our son... not out partying with friends. So I say BRING IT! :)
> 
> A roast sounds very yummy!!!!!!! Enjoy dear :)

Yes we have! haha to our amazement! we have said to people that we personally think it may be a boy, gut instinct lol, so if we slip up by saying him, then it's not too bad ha! But I thought it was a boy from the beginning anyway  haha! And yeah they don't know that we know either, but we have that dvd where you can blatantly see the boy parts! lol so i'm gonna show it to them when baby's here and be like 'yeah it was obvious at the scan! but we wanted to keep it a secret for everyone else' lol 

Exactly my point with being parents! lol For some people it's a joy! and for some people, children are planned additions to the family!! lol Yeah I love having family days, even if it is just me, mike and the dog at the mo lol, once baby comes it'll be complete! :D 

Oh and about the back, I forgot to answer before, it is feeling better actually, still get twinges with it, mainly in the morning but a lot better that before, so that's good, either that or i've learnt to cope with it ha! How about you, are you still getting slight pain there? xxxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies! 

Hope you've both had good weekends. I've been enjoying the snow here today :)

I'm so glad to hear you both say about people telling you what to expect with a baby and having no life etc like you don't know things are going to change! Ever since we started talking about wanting to start a family some people have been like 'oh get ready for no sleep, social life etc' like I would be expecting our life to carry on exactly as before! We know it's going to be a big change but we so want it and are ready for it that, like you've both said, we're looking forward to family life and the whole new experience it will bring. We really aren't into the whole going out partying anymore (and haven't been for a while really anyway!). Sorry, slight mini rant there but I just get really annoyed at some of the comments we get!! 

You two are putting me to complete shame with how organised you are! I've not got anything for hospital yet (though have started a list so I guess that's not too bad!). I did pick a few things up for the baby yesterday though at a baby and toddler nearly new sale so everything was a real bargain - like you Fay we're trying not to overspend and just buying the real essentials at the moment. We also got given a second hand set of a wardrobe and a chest of drawers for the nursery last week which we weren't expecting so that's going to be a big help :) Now can't wait to get the nursery decorated and get the furniture in there! 

Love both of your cots, they look gorgeous. I love the dark wood furniture :)

Enjoy your Sundays :) xx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hello!!
> Have you managed to keep the sex a secret??? If so, you are GOOD!!! I would have cracked by now. But if I remember correctly, you were not going to let them know that you even knew, is that right? That is super exciting that he will be the 1st grandchild on your side and the 1st boy all around!!!!!! Babies are such a joy!! Avery was the 1st grandchild for Dalton's side but the 4th for my side, as my brother has a boy and twin girls :)
> 
> I know what you mean about people telling you that your life will change and you won't get any sleep and you won't have a social life... ect. Welllll... some people WANT that change and are fully aware of what is coming. I LOVE being a mommy and my favorite place to be is at home with my husband and our son... not out partying with friends. So I say BRING IT! :)
> 
> A roast sounds very yummy!!!!!!! Enjoy dear :)
> 
> Yes we have! haha to our amazement! we have said to people that we personally think it may be a boy, gut instinct lol, so if we slip up by saying him, then it's not too bad ha! But I thought it was a boy from the beginning anyway  haha! And yeah they don't know that we know either, but we have that dvd where you can blatantly see the boy parts! lol so i'm gonna show it to them when baby's here and be like 'yeah it was obvious at the scan! but we wanted to keep it a secret for everyone else' lol
> 
> Exactly my point with being parents! lol For some people it's a joy! and for some people, children are planned additions to the family!! lol Yeah I love having family days, even if it is just me, mike and the dog at the mo lol, once baby comes it'll be complete! :D
> 
> Oh and about the back, I forgot to answer before, it is feeling better actually, still get twinges with it, mainly in the morning but a lot better that before, so that's good, either that or i've learnt to cope with it ha! How about you, are you still getting slight pain there? xxxxClick to expand...

I'm so glad your back is better!!! Mine has been really good lately, I have noticed that the baby isn't sitting as low as she was before, (she was just above my pubic bone before making it very uncomfortable) and Im wondering if that has something to do with it? I have also stopped crossing my legs, after you said your dr said to try that. I really didn't think it would help, but it seems to have. Thank goodness. So good news all around!!! :)


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope you've both had good weekends. I've been enjoying the snow here today :)
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you both say about people telling you what to expect with a baby and having no life etc like you don't know things are going to change! Ever since we started talking about wanting to start a family some people have been like 'oh get ready for no sleep, social life etc' like I would be expecting our life to carry on exactly as before! We know it's going to be a big change but we so want it and are ready for it that, like you've both said, we're looking forward to family life and the whole new experience it will bring. We really aren't into the whole going out partying anymore (and haven't been for a while really anyway!). Sorry, slight mini rant there but I just get really annoyed at some of the comments we get!!
> 
> You two are putting me to complete shame with how organised you are! I've not got anything for hospital yet (though have started a list so I guess that's not too bad!). I did pick a few things up for the baby yesterday though at a baby and toddler nearly new sale so everything was a real bargain - like you Fay we're trying not to overspend and just buying the real essentials at the moment. We also got given a second hand set of a wardrobe and a chest of drawers for the nursery last week which we weren't expecting so that's going to be a big help :) Now can't wait to get the nursery decorated and get the furniture in there!
> 
> Love both of your cots, they look gorgeous. I love the dark wood furniture :)
> 
> Enjoy your Sundays :) xx

Oh the organized one is Fay.. not me ;) I haven't really put much thought into the hosptial bag, although I need too! 
How exciting that you were able to buy some baby stuff this weekend, it's SOOO fun isn't it? Are you finding a lot of gender neutral stuff then? You have such a big surprise coming, with not knowing the sex. How exciting!!!! 
We were suppose to get snow here yesterday and it missed us, we have had such a mild winter here, and for where I live... it's pretty unheard of. We just enjoyed a nice nature walk with 50 degree weather. It's been so nice that each weekend we have been able to go out and walk in different parts of the city on these trails that run through the town. I hope we continue to have nice weather. ENjoy your snow though :) It is so pretty!!! 
Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Summer76

I love buying baby stuff, it's sooo exciting!! :D

I've found some gender neutral things, though the only trouble is they can be a bit boring so I'm just trying not to go to mad with buying stuff at the moment! We'll hopefully be given quite a lot clothes and things once the baby's born as well, another reason not to get too much now! 

I'm really looking forward to having the surprise though and am just getting sooo excited at the thought of meeting my little one:D

That's great that you've been able to get out for walks, it's so good to have stuff like that right on your doorstep :) We've had a fairly mild winter too up until now so it's nice to have a bit of snow for a change! I do love it, especially when we can get out for walks in it. We've both got a day off work tomorrow as well so hoping that it lasts till then!


----------



## AverysMommy

I hope you enjoy your day off with your hubby tmrw :)
Oh and happy 28 weeks!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FayA

Hi girls, 

Tara- good to hear that your back is doing better! maybe that's the same for me as well then with the not crossing your legs thing, as i've been trying really hard to correct myself when I catch that I'm doing that, so yeah I didn't think it could be that helping to relieve some pressure :) 

Ali- Oh I know exactly what you mean about people sticking their noses in with unwanted comments! I mean seriously?? why do they do it? surely instead of them 'warning us' of what's to come, it's only highlighting their own shit parenting skills and experiences! lol It's not all bad!! Great news about getting some bits for baby though, and even better when you get given stuff like your furniture set, those things really come in handy!!

Oh I had my sis in law come over yesterday for that roast dinner, and she really annoyed me with her comments like that too, she has two kids, one and three, and she was saying stuff like oh you'll have to get used to them spilling drinks and snotty noses all over your furniture and poo etc! And when we showed her what the nursery is like at the moment, she noticed my hospital bag and was like 'oh you won't need half of that, you always over-do everything with your first one, you'll learn with your second!' And I was thinking 'f**k you!' lol seriously everything in that hospital bag at the moment, I WILL need, nappies, maternity pads, baby clothes etc!, I seriously haven't over-packed on this one! I haven't even got half of it in there yet anyway! lol why does she think I won't need those things??? and she was like 'just take one outfit for baby, towel and a few toiletries and if you need anything else, mike can come back and get it' errrrr no! why would I want mike to keep leaving the hospital to come back and get me things? if I can fit it in the bag then i'd rather get it all in there so he doesn't have to leave us! I mean geeez his first born will have just arrived, I don't think he's gonna wanna keep leaving us to come back and forth to get things I didn't pack on purpose! she can be soo frustrating! 

She also kept saying 'oh you won't make half as much effort with everything when it's your second either, you learn with your first that a lot of it doesn't matter!' I just kept thinking ' are you mad?? do you know that basically you are saying that you don't care for your second child as much as your first! lol, I mean I know you won't need to buy as much stuff cause you'll have a lot that you can re-use with the first, but I'm sorry I don't think i'd ever 'not bother as much' with any future children I decide to have! Again they are not burdens to me! If I choose to have them then I take all the responsibility for them and treat them all equal, I mean how could you not??

For example, her first child hit all the milestones very quickly as she spent loads of time with her, with her potty training, speech, crawling, walking etc etc and she did a great job, and she said with her second she's not pushing anything on her, she'll just do it when she wants to, and I haven't got time to spend on her like I did with the first! Her second is just over one and has only just started to crawl and can say maybe one or two words, now I know some kids are late developers etc and that is absolutely nothing wrong with her second at all, but I just know that if she had put in a bit more effort with her second, that she would equally be developing well like her first child did! It's like she doesn't care about openly admitting that she 'can't be arsed' to spend as much time helping her second child like she did her first......like I said before, she's just pointing out her bad parenting skills, rather than trying to tell me how I am gonna follow in her footsteps and treat my second child with less effort than my first! 

Sorry that was a MASSIVE rant there! haha I was sooooooo annoyed though! Every child is different, every parent is different, I hate when people are so adamant that you will experience everything they have, just because they already have kids and think they are the experts! Just can't wait to prove her wrong! lol I'll do it my way and my child will most defo benefit from it thank you very much! lol 

Anyway....haha sorry! Hope everyone is having a good day, defo a good day for walking, we haven't had any snow either, which is weird for northern ireland! we just seem to get rain! lol xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Fay-
I know just what you mean... I am a 2nd time mom and I am JUST as excited as I was with Avery. I had someone (my sister in law, actually) tell me that she thought it was silly that we were buying new stuff for the baby. Well for starters, it's none of your damn business... and 2ndly, me and Dalton were quite a bit younger when we got pregnant with Avery, weren't in the best fiancial situations so we couldn't afford much. We had lots of hand me downs (which are fine and dandy) but we didn't even get to pick out his crib. ANd the crib we did end up with, I never really liked. This time around, we are better off fiancially and are able to buy what we want and when we want... so for someone to tell me I am being silly for buying new stuff... they can go elsewhere with their comments. 
I can totally relate to you, and I am just trying to ignore the nonsense. I guess since I am a 2nd time mom, I don't get a lot of what 1st time moms do with all the comments, but I still hear them. It bugs me.
And for your sister in law to imply that you don't care about your 2nd child as much as your 1st, or you don't try as hard with them is just crazy! I am sooooo ready to begin our new journey.
Oh and when she was telling you about what not to pack in your hospital bag... It wouldve been so hard to not snip back at her if it were me. Like you said, better to be over packed (which I don't think you are) than to wish you would've put more into your bag. Im sure your husband will not want to be running back and forth from the hosp to the house. UGHH!!! Some ppl!!!!!!!
Well, I hope you feel better after getting that off your chest.. I feel better :)
Have a great day!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

I just remembered Fay, I thought your Dr was mad for suggesting that the back ache was from crossing your legs... but i was in so much pain I decided to try it. lol... I really think she was sitting on a nerve or something but idk... It could've been a mixture of both.
Happy 27 weeks!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Fay-
> I know just what you mean... I am a 2nd time mom and I am JUST as excited as I was with Avery. I had someone (my sister in law, actually) tell me that she thought it was silly that we were buying new stuff for the baby. Well for starters, it's none of your damn business... and 2ndly, me and Dalton were quite a bit younger when we got pregnant with Avery, weren't in the best fiancial situations so we couldn't afford much. We had lots of hand me downs (which are fine and dandy) but we didn't even get to pick out his crib. ANd the crib we did end up with, I never really liked. This time around, we are better off fiancially and are able to buy what we want and when we want... so for someone to tell me I am being silly for buying new stuff... they can go elsewhere with their comments.
> I can totally relate to you, and I am just trying to ignore the nonsense. I guess since I am a 2nd time mom, I don't get a lot of what 1st time moms do with all the comments, but I still hear them. It bugs me.
> And for your sister in law to imply that you don't care about your 2nd child as much as your 1st, or you don't try as hard with them is just crazy! I am sooooo ready to begin our new journey.
> Oh and when she was telling you about what not to pack in your hospital bag... It wouldve been so hard to not snip back at her if it were me. Like you said, better to be over packed (which I don't think you are) than to wish you would've put more into your bag. Im sure your husband will not want to be running back and forth from the hosp to the house. UGHH!!! Some ppl!!!!!!!
> Well, I hope you feel better after getting that off your chest.. I feel better :)
> Have a great day!!!!!!!
> :hugs:

Ahhh i'm so glad you understand my frustration! lol It's soooo annoying! And i'm getting so impatient with people! grrrrrr! lol

It's been 'easier' to keep my mouth shut up until now for the sake of mike really as I know he'll be the one that ends up getting it in the neck if I disagreed with something his sister or mother said! 

But to be honest, i'm not gonna put up with it any longer! If they can say things to me, then i'm gonna say how I feel too! If they even try and tell me how to parent or what I should/shouldn't be doing then I will be kicking off! Helpful advice is fine, but comments like that are helping no-one! I figure if they want to maintain a civil relationship with us, and see our child then they will have to accept our views and opinions! 

After all the trouble we had a x-mas with his family, it's gonna take me a whole other year to get over it I think! ha! And I feel it's because we kept it all bottled up! Just gonna have to vent from now on! haha! 

Yeah maybe you had a trapped nerve, it's quite common isn't it? And after saying that my back was better I woke up and it was sore again today ha! typical! oh well, it'll get better again, just one of those things :) I feel my belly is getting so big now! lol My skin feels a lot tighter around my belly too, I don't know if it's skin or muscles? But I am defo putting on more creams to keep everything hydrated and moisturised to try and help prevent stretch marks if I can! lol so far i've been lucky! fingers crossed it'll stay that way! :) xxx


----------



## Summer76

Wow, Fay I can't believe some of things your sister in law said to you! I've not had to deal with comments quite that intense but can understand how annoyed it would've made you feel. As you say, every child and parent is different and not every parent will necessarily experience the same things in the same way. Yes, it's great to get advice when you need it but there are times as well when you wish people would just butt out!!

I also agree with Tara, I don't think you've overpacked your hospital bag at all, it sounds like everything you're going to need and the last thing you or your husband will want to worry about is 'popping' home to pick up things you could've packed in the first place! Definitely better to be over prepared, I know I will be! At the rate I'm going with my list I'll be taking two bags to the hospital not just one!! 

Tara, I know what you mean about wanting to get new stuff. Although we're getting quite a lot of things second hand, there is a part of me that really wants to be buying everything new! It kind of feels at the moment that the nursery is being decided by other people just because we're not picking out the furniture but I have to keep telling myself it will only be for the first 1-2 years until we've got more money behind us to buy new. I'm determined to buy all new bedding etc though so at least the rest of the nursery will be what we've chosen! 

Hope you've both had a good day! xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Wow, Fay I can't believe some of things your sister in law said to you! I've not had to deal with comments quite that intense but can understand how annoyed it would've made you feel. As you say, every child and parent is different and not every parent will necessarily experience the same things in the same way. Yes, it's great to get advice when you need it but there are times as well when you wish people would just butt out!!
> 
> I also agree with Tara, I don't think you've overpacked your hospital bag at all, it sounds like everything you're going to need and the last thing you or your husband will want to worry about is 'popping' home to pick up things you could've packed in the first place! Definitely better to be over prepared, I know I will be! At the rate I'm going with my list I'll be taking two bags to the hospital not just one!!
> 
> Tara, I know what you mean about wanting to get new stuff. Although we're getting quite a lot of things second hand, there is a part of me that really wants to be buying everything new! It kind of feels at the moment that the nursery is being decided by other people just because we're not picking out the furniture but I have to keep telling myself it will only be for the first 1-2 years until we've got more money behind us to buy new. I'm determined to buy all new bedding etc though so at least the rest of the nursery will be what we've chosen!
> 
> Hope you've both had a good day! xx

Ahh I know! she really annoyed me! And to be honest, she's not the best person either, she is extremely selfish and bitchy and has probably fallen out with most family members at some point or other lol! I could actually write a whole book about how and why she is a horrible person! And it would be so easy for you all to believe why we get frustrated with her lol! It's one of those things though where you have to get along to some extent because they are 'family' lol! I would most certainly would not speak to her if she was not anyway! 

I swear sometimes she just say's these things to deliberately give me bad advice or something so that I end up struggling or missing out on something if I choose to listen to her advice you know? Well it's not happening! I've grown far too warey of her and her games now that I 100% don't trust her, so wouldn't take anything she says lightly anyway.....just wish I could stop her trying to 'give me advice!' lol Maybe she'll get the hint if I keep repeating my opinions with her! lol 

And don't worry about buying everything new, second hand is fantastic for the early months/year cause like you say they will grow out of it soooo quickly, then they'll need a junior bed or something so you'll have to get some new bits later on anyway, and better to have what you want eventually than not at all, so defo be worth the wait :) It's like for us, we'll be moving when babies about a year old then in the new place we'll re-decorate it according to baby's age and interests etc something slightly more grown up rather than babyish if you know what I mean? Oooooo it's all so exciting just talking about the future already haha! I really don't want to wish it away i'm just super excited about all the different milestones and age groups and stuff you'll be able to do with them :) 

I went to my antenatal class last night at the hospital and it was ok, to be honest a lot of it was common sense! lol But I did learn a few things, one being what is probably up with my back...well I say back, it's actually my pelvis, it's called pelvic girdle pain or something, and you can get it either on the pubic bone at the front, along the bone around the back (what i'm getting) or on either one side of the hip bones at the back (which is how it started) but she said it's not pregnancy related, although it will be more pressure on it as everything's relaxing during pregnancy, it's when your hips move asymmetrically, which mine do, as I know one's stiffer than the other. So I am going to go back to the doctor and get referred to the physio after all as she said it was very treatable in physio, so fingers crossed! Just takes ages to get a damn appointment! lol 

Not that I would personally want to but she also said it was against the law to take photos or video the actual delivery itself, she said you can take them after but not during, something about child protection...which I didn't know! So learn something new every day! lol 

Hope you are all having good days xxxx


----------



## FayA

Just thought I would update my bump pictures, feeling bigger!! and I defo have a waddle going on when I walk! haha! This is me at 27 weeks, excuse my face on the full length shot, need to put some make up on really!! lol x
 



Attached Files:







27wks.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









27 w.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AverysMommy

Your sister in law sounds like a real piece of work!!!!!!! Sorry you have to deal with her, hopefully you don't have to see her too often!
Wow, I bet it's nice to have some answers about your back! I hope they can get you in sooner than last time!!!
You are just TOO cute! You are all BABY!!!!!!! Lucky  Lookin' fab!!!! I'll post my newest one too :)
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy 089.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## FayA

Awwww cute pic!! You are all baby too! I think it's the way I took that photo cause I am seriously feeling frumpy around my middle now! eurgh! not good! lol I love being pregnant and I don't wanna wish it away but I am soooo looking forward to getting my pre-pregnancy body back, and my clothes fitting again haha! 

Unfortunately my sis in law has moved 10 doors down from us so there's no escaping her! :( although it's not too bad as for how close we live, we don't see an awful lot of her, thank goodness! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hey ladies! I hope you all are doing well!!! I think I over did a power walk the other day because my hip area is back to hurting again. Booo. It's been pretty intense. I'll get over it, though :) 
I have my check up tomorrow and also a 2 hour glucose testing. :( I'm not looking forward to that. Do you ladies have to do glucose testing? I have to fast for 12 hours, my appt isn't until 10am then I have to stay there while they do blood work for 2 hours. They make me drink this sugary mixture... then repeatedly test my blood sugar level. I am not excited about it... but I am excited about my regular check up. Which will be done during my 2 hour stay (since this is all taking place in my doctors office.) I am hoping we will book my induction date! I will report back after words!!! :hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Evening ladies! 

Cute pics both of you! Such great looking bumps :) Will try and get one on here in the next couple of days! Fay you are definitely not looking frumpy! I made the mistake of weighing myself today and have put on 5 pounds so feeling a bit big at the moment :( I know I said I wasn't too worried about my weight but I am now starting to worry a bit about how much I could put on in the last trimester and getting too big. Need to chill!! 

Been feeling a bit under the weather today and sooo tired. Not sure if it's just down to the pregnancy or if I'm coming down with something, really hope I'm not, I don't want to be ill! :( 

Tara, hope your hip gets better soon :hugs:

I don't have to do a glucose test as far as I'm aware - I think here it's just if you show certain symptoms/health issues that are cause for concern but I have to admit I don't know too much about it. Good luck with your appointment!

xx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hey ladies! I hope you all are doing well!!! I think I over did a power walk the other day because my hip area is back to hurting again. Booo. It's been pretty intense. I'll get over it, though :)
> I have my check up tomorrow and also a 2 hour glucose testing. :( I'm not looking forward to that. Do you ladies have to do glucose testing? I have to fast for 12 hours, my appt isn't until 10am then I have to stay there while they do blood work for 2 hours. They make me drink this sugary mixture... then repeatedly test my blood sugar level. I am not excited about it... but I am excited about my regular check up. Which will be done during my 2 hour stay (since this is all taking place in my doctors office.) I am hoping we will book my induction date! I will report back after words!!! :hugs:

Oh no! that sucks about your hip, that's the thing we try and exercise and be healthy and we end up paying for it in injury lol! damn it! I really hope it gets better cause I know how it feels and it's awful! It restricts everything you do doesn't it? :(

My backs been playing up the last few days and I have another app with my doctor so he can refer me to the physio this time! Especially after what the physio said at the antenatal class about it being treatable, so fingers crossed it all goes well and I won't need to wait ages for an appointment with the physio. 

That sounds horrible about the glucose testing but yeah as far as I am aware over here you only need to have that done if you show any reason to have it, like high sugars in urine or something like that? not entirely sure either, but defo not a routine thing over here for everyone, so that sucks for you! Hopefully it will go quickly for you and your normal appointment will perk you up a bit through it. 

Exciting about your induction date though, makes things more definite if you don't labour naturally before then! :D xxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Cute pics both of you! Such great looking bumps :) Will try and get one on here in the next couple of days! Fay you are definitely not looking frumpy! I made the mistake of weighing myself today and have put on 5 pounds so feeling a bit big at the moment :( I know I said I wasn't too worried about my weight but I am now starting to worry a bit about how much I could put on in the last trimester and getting too big. Need to chill!!
> 
> Been feeling a bit under the weather today and sooo tired. Not sure if it's just down to the pregnancy or if I'm coming down with something, really hope I'm not, I don't want to be ill! :(
> 
> Tara, hope your hip gets better soon :hugs:
> 
> I don't have to do a glucose test as far as I'm aware - I think here it's just if you show certain symptoms/health issues that are cause for concern but I have to admit I don't know too much about it. Good luck with your appointment!
> 
> xx

Oh I hate those damn scales!! They are wickid! :( try not to worry though, the third trimester is where we'll put on a bit more than other trimesters I think as baby's putting on their fat stores, I totally understand what you mean though, although I know i'm not fat or anything, it's just what you are used to before you are pregnant isn't it? and when you put on a few extra pounds you worry cause of what you were used to before. You can just feel it on yourself and wonder if it's normal or not? Also I find that my scales are sooooo unpredictable, I mean one day it said I'd put on 7lbs from the week before and then the next day it said 3lbs, so it's so annoying not having a more accurate way of monitoring proper weight gain, as mine fluctuates all the time :( I have a chart in my book that tells you averagely what you should have put on by how many weeks you are etc, and for 28 weeks, it's something like 20lbs-22lbs I think which is nice to go by to get a rough indication to what is 'acceptable' at this stage! lol 

Hope you start to feel better, I defo think it may be pregnancy related too though with hormones etc as over the last week or so I have been really up and down with my emotions and find i'm really emotional about everything! Feel sniffly every now and then too, but I have been putting that down to working with kids! lol 

xxxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi ladies! 
I totally understand about the weight gain... as much as I tell myself I won't worry, I can't help BUT stress over it. Last weekend I got on the scale and then cried to my hubby. He just comforted me and told me that I AM going to gain weight, there is nothing I can do about that. And that I NEED to for the baby. It will all be ok, that's what I keep telling myself. But it is hard and I completely get it :hugs:
My appt went well, I passed my glucose test. It was not fun tho! I got there at 10 and didn't leave until 12:30.. I was hungry and grouchy by then, but I came home and ate and feel better now.
I am right on track with what my doctor says. He said that my uterus is high and kind of larger than he was expecting, and wants another sono done at 34 weeks to see if I have a big baby. However at my 3D sono she measured right on track. My uterus is WAY high, right under my boobs, it happened over night (about 3 weeks ago). So we will see. He also said the hospital won't let him book the induction until 2 weeks before but he said to plan on April 19th or 20th. Which is 10 weeks from today!!!! WOW!!!!!! Tmrw I will be single digit weeks away from meeting my child! :cloud9:
I hope you ladies have a great day!!!!
Fay-hows your back? I hope it's better today! Mine *knock on wood* is feeling the best is has all week. :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies!
> I totally understand about the weight gain... as much as I tell myself I won't worry, I can't help BUT stress over it. Last weekend I got on the scale and then cried to my hubby. He just comforted me and told me that I AM going to gain weight, there is nothing I can do about that. And that I NEED to for the baby. It will all be ok, that's what I keep telling myself. But it is hard and I completely get it :hugs:
> My appt went well, I passed my glucose test. It was not fun tho! I got there at 10 and didn't leave until 12:30.. I was hungry and grouchy by then, but I came home and ate and feel better now.
> I am right on track with what my doctor says. He said that my uterus is high and kind of larger than he was expecting, and wants another sono done at 34 weeks to see if I have a big baby. However at my 3D sono she measured right on track. My uterus is WAY high, right under my boobs, it happened over night (about 3 weeks ago). So we will see. He also said the hospital won't let him book the induction until 2 weeks before but he said to plan on April 19th or 20th. Which is 10 weeks from today!!!! WOW!!!!!! Tmrw I will be single digit weeks away from meeting my child! :cloud9:
> I hope you ladies have a great day!!!!
> Fay-hows your back? I hope it's better today! Mine *knock on wood* is feeling the best is has all week. :)

Yeah the weight gain thing is something that I can almost guarantee EVERY pregnant lady will go through at some point or another x

Glad your test is over with now and all was fine! Bet that was horrible, do they not realise that starving a pregnant lady is a big no no! lol 
That's strange about your uterus being especially high? Not heard of why that could be, maybe she just wants to be up higher closer to your heartbeat hehe! Would that be a problem though? I guess maybe the bigger she gets the more it could press down on your lungs and cause shortness of breath? 
That's strange how it came up high all of a sudden though lol! Mine is still quite low as far as I can tell, mine seems to be low but spreading round my waist as I often feel baby right round my side! lol 

So you still have a few weeks to check about your uterus then, you'll only be a few weeks away by then! eeeeek! :D so is that your next app then? you don't need to be seen before that?? Seems quite long inbetween? 

I have my 28 week app on thursday so we'll see what they say about my measurements, and they are taking more blood too, so I need to up my iron intake to make sure it doesn't come back low! lol I sometimes struggle with low iron, and if it's too low then I may not be able to give birth in the birthing centre I want to, so gotta make sure that's all good! :)

Wow I can't believe he gave you a rough idea of when your induction will be! ahhhhh that's sooooo exciting!! :D Single figures too haha! Crazy how quickly it's coming round!! :D Awww I can't wait until we are all sharing baby pics instead of bump pics hehe! :D :cloud9:

Today my pelvis is feeling fine, I had an awful nights sleep last night though as i'm feeling a bit bunged up and couldn't breath properly! But I feel fine today actually, which is great, just sometimes it's better than other times. 

Hope your having a good weekend so far :) Mike's away for three weeks now on a course so that sucks! :( can't believe next time I see him, i'll be 31 weeks! crazy! x


----------



## AverysMommy

Good morning!
No, the doctor wasn't worried.. I think he is just thinking I have a bigger baby in there, so he is wanting me to have another sono to see where we are at. However, after talking with Dalton, he thought the same thing when I was pregnant with Avery and ordered a 3rd tri sono. And Avery was a 7lb baby. So I think maybe it's just the way I carry my babies?? idk!! It's like one day i could see my ribs, woke up the next day and they were gone lol! I think that might be why Im having such horrible indigestion and such. Makes sense anyway.
I'm glad your pelvic area is feeling better now, I hope they can get you into the physio sooner rather than later :flower:
Good luck at your 28 week appt! It seems so strange, I swear we were just talking about your last appt and how you felt so rushed!!!!! Was that 4 weeks ago aleady???? WOW! Time is flying.
I'm so sorry that DH is gone for 3 weeks :( How boring that must be!!! When are you done with work again? 36weeks? I bet you are so excited about that!
I hope you have a great Sunday!!!
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Good morning!
> No, the doctor wasn't worried.. I think he is just thinking I have a bigger baby in there, so he is wanting me to have another sono to see where we are at. However, after talking with Dalton, he thought the same thing when I was pregnant with Avery and ordered a 3rd tri sono. And Avery was a 7lb baby. So I think maybe it's just the way I carry my babies?? idk!! It's like one day i could see my ribs, woke up the next day and they were gone lol! I think that might be why Im having such horrible indigestion and such. Makes sense anyway.
> I'm glad your pelvic area is feeling better now, I hope they can get you into the physio sooner rather than later :flower:
> Good luck at your 28 week appt! It seems so strange, I swear we were just talking about your last appt and how you felt so rushed!!!!! Was that 4 weeks ago aleady???? WOW! Time is flying.
> I'm so sorry that DH is gone for 3 weeks :( How boring that must be!!! When are you done with work again? 36weeks? I bet you are so excited about that!
> I hope you have a great Sunday!!!
> :hugs:

Oh that's good, yeah like you said it's obviously just the way you carry your babies hehe! Great that you get to have another scan and see your little girl again though :D I want another one just to see my boy again hehe! :D 

I know, it's been 3 weeks since last app, well it will be on thurs, but yeah that has flown by! lol I hope the next three weeks do too! lol 

I am still finding it hard to cope with my dog sometimes, it has to be pregnancy hormones as it's only since becoming pregnant that I have had on and off phases with him :( He is quite obedient and calm when indoors, but when I take him on a walk, he stresses me out like i've never been stressed in my whole life before, he tends to pull me and bark at the slightest thing including any kind of animal, and it seriously upsets me :( Mike has been walking him mainly anyway so i've been ok to walk along but not actually hold him, but now that he's away it falls on me and already I am really upset with the dog :( 

I was having a great morning, decided to take him for a walk, and when we got in I just burst into tears! :( It's really not good on me or baby to keep getting upset and stressed like I am with him, and not good on the dog either, I have decided that I'm gonna need to get someone to come and walk him for me like a dog walking service or something whilst mikes away, as I can't go on like this anymore, it's getting to the point where it would break me if we had to get rid of him as he's ours and part of our family, but sometimes I catch myself thinking, I just wish he wasn't here! and that's not good :nope::cry:

It also doesn't help my pelvis when he pulls on his lead either, so that's another thing! We've tried so many leads too, I just don't know how to get him to stop it! :( may have to get a professional in at some point and just pay the expense. I feel like such a failure though not being able to walk my own dog without getting upset and losing my connection with him....since baby's come along I feel like all my focus and energy has been completely transferred. It makes me feel awful but I can't help it, I just hope that when babies born my hormones will settle down and I can start to feel better towards him again and we can all bond as a family again. He's very much a man's dog anyway, so I just feel like he plays up for me when mikes away. Sorry for the massive dog rant lol! Seems pretty petty to be upset about a dog, but you know how we get upset about the slightest of things! lol 

But yeah finishing work at 36 weeks, which is the 6th april! really can't wait for that! It's really dragging but time is at the same time going by quickly so I guess it'll be here before I know it! lol xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm sorry you are having such a rough time with your dog :( It's really amazing how out of wack our hormones get when we are pregnant. Getting a dog walker while Mike is away definitely sounds like a great idea!!! You don't need any extra stress. So he doesn't do any of that when Mike is walking him? He is like a child then huh? He knows he can get away with stuff with you there and not the man of the house. I hope you can look into that and get it taken care of to relieve your self of that stress. I am sure once you have that sweet boy that your hormones will go back to the way they were before and you all will be one happy family :) Especially since you say this is something that never happened before you were pregnant. I am sure it will all work out. Only a couple more months :hugs:
I hope you are having a good Sunday. Take care dear!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I'm sorry you are having such a rough time with your dog :( It's really amazing how out of wack our hormones get when we are pregnant. Getting a dog walker while Mike is away definitely sounds like a great idea!!! You don't need any extra stress. So he doesn't do any of that when Mike is walking him? He is like a child then huh? He knows he can get away with stuff with you there and not the man of the house. I hope you can look into that and get it taken care of to relieve your self of that stress. I am sure once you have that sweet boy that your hormones will go back to the way they were before and you all will be one happy family :) Especially since you say this is something that never happened before you were pregnant. I am sure it will all work out. Only a couple more months :hugs:
> I hope you are having a good Sunday. Take care dear!

Thank you, was having a right moan yesterday! haha! 

He does tend to pull on the lead with anyone, even mike, but I don't know if it's cause mike is stronger and able to control him a bit better or just the fact that mike just doesn't get annoyed enough about it to get upset or stressed lol! 
But yeah it does seem like he plays up a bit more for me, and I was thinking maybe it's just because when mikes away, our dog feels the need to 'man up' and be super protective of me, which comes out in an annoying way rather than loyal! lol 

But yeah I have emailed a few people about getting prices for walking him a few times a week and i'll just see what they say :) Defo worth the money for the stress it will save me though! lol Mike is due away again for two weeks in march too, so it'll defo come in handy, and when baby comes, it may be good for someone to come and take charlie off our hands during the first week or two and walk him for us whilst we have the baby to take care of :) 

I feel better today, he gave me LOADS of cuddles earlier as I think he knew he'd upset me yesterday, didn't move off his bed all afternoon in fear of upsetting me again I think! lol 

Anyway, another week has started, hope it's a good one for you xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Awww that's so sweet that he gave you cuddles, must have known you needed them :hugs:
I'm glad you looked into a dog walker, I hope it all works out for you!!!
Yesterday I had quite a scare. My crib arrived at my moms (she will be storing it at her house until we move.. bless her) But I wanted to take it all out of the box and make sure it wasn't damaged and that all the parts were there. So Avery and I went over yest and nobody was home at the time (which I knew would be the case) so I grabbed a pair of scissors and started down the stairs, and I wasn't holding them like I preach to Avery about holding them (shame on me!!!) and after the second step I slipped.... luckily I landed on my back side but I slide down the remainder of the stairs. I bruised up my forearm and my back side hurts but you know, I am counting my lucky stars thats all that happened! It could have been soooo bad!!!!!!!! I need to slow down and remember Im carrying a human inside me. I just sat on the steps to process what had happened. My poor son came over crying and rubbing my belly... he was afraid something bad had happened to her :cry: Man... what an experience!!!!
But.... the crib is beautiful and it was really hard to box it back up, I just wanted to take it home and set it up.. somewhere :( I keep telling myself that we won't need it right away anyway, but it's sad not having a nursery. 
Anyway... have a great day!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh and happy 28 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Awww that's so sweet that he gave you cuddles, must have known you needed them :hugs:
> I'm glad you looked into a dog walker, I hope it all works out for you!!!
> Yesterday I had quite a scare. My crib arrived at my moms (she will be storing it at her house until we move.. bless her) But I wanted to take it all out of the box and make sure it wasn't damaged and that all the parts were there. So Avery and I went over yest and nobody was home at the time (which I knew would be the case) so I grabbed a pair of scissors and started down the stairs, and I wasn't holding them like I preach to Avery about holding them (shame on me!!!) and after the second step I slipped.... luckily I landed on my back side but I slide down the remainder of the stairs. I bruised up my forearm and my back side hurts but you know, I am counting my lucky stars thats all that happened! It could have been soooo bad!!!!!!!! I need to slow down and remember Im carrying a human inside me. I just sat on the steps to process what had happened. My poor son came over crying and rubbing my belly... he was afraid something bad had happened to her :cry: Man... what an experience!!!!
> But.... the crib is beautiful and it was really hard to box it back up, I just wanted to take it home and set it up.. somewhere :( I keep telling myself that we won't need it right away anyway, but it's sad not having a nursery.
> Anyway... have a great day!!!!! :hugs:

Oh my goodness!!!! I hope you are ok? :( what a horrible scare for you, and bless Avery! I bet he was scared too :( awwww! I think you should go and get checked out just in-case as they always say to get checked out if you have a fall just to ease their minds etc. Poor you! But yes also very lucky that you didn't land in any other way, bet your heart jumped right into your throat! 

It's the craziest thing though isn't it? I do often catch myself 'forgetting' (for a moment) that i'm carrying another human in me too and figure I can get away with doing things that I may have done before without really thinking. It just goes to show that yes you do need to be more aware about the risks etc, especially with balance as they say that is a big thing to change in pregnancy, bless you! :( Glad you are ok though and just a bit bruised. 

I'm glad that the crib is all well and gorgeous! I can totally understand though how it must of felt for you to put it all back again, it's just a mother's instinct to want everything set up and ready before baby arrives, even if you won't be using it right away, but seeing as though you'll be moving you know it's for the best, just think of it as a new exciting gift you'll get for when you move hehe! take some of the stress out of moving :) xxxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

It is strange how we can forget that we are carrying a baby. Sometimes I wake up thinking... man I am so bloated this morning.. then remember I am 29wks pregnant. LOL. That probably sounds strange... 
Do you celebrate Valentines day? I have never liked the day... I celebrate for Avery but that's it. Dalton and I don't buy eachother things. I think I spent too many Vdays single, makes you dislike the day. Anyway... Happy V-Day!!! :)
I hope you have a great day!!!!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> It is strange how we can forget that we are carrying a baby. Sometimes I wake up thinking... man I am so bloated this morning.. then remember I am 29wks pregnant. LOL. That probably sounds strange...
> Do you celebrate Valentines day? I have never liked the day... I celebrate for Avery but that's it. Dalton and I don't buy eachother things. I think I spent too many Vdays single, makes you dislike the day. Anyway... Happy V-Day!!! :)
> I hope you have a great day!!!!

I know and I don't know about you but sometimes i'll walk around and be like....actually my bumps pretty small still and like you say I may just feel a bit bloated and not THAT pregnant yet lol! My bump looks bigger and smaller in certain things I think lol.

Hmmm I suppose we do and we don't celebrate v-day, i'm like you can't really be bothered with it as it's a waste of money! But we always end up getting each other a card at least lol! Mike's away anyway so we gave each other the cards before he left anyway, so yeah today's just a normal day , I actually have my other antenatal class at the hospital tonight...without mike! lol so i guess i'll be looking all lonely haha!! I don't mind! 

I ordered an extended safety gate to put in-between our living room/diner so that I can keep some space separate from Charlie (our dog) instead of shutting him out in the hall (where he moans and whines) so when I have guests or when baby's here, we can come in the living room without Charlie getting all up in our space because he's over-excited etc lol, but at the same time he can still see us and be in the room with us but just be kept back by the gate so that we have some space. It arrived today and i've been setting it all up, but I need mike here to drill some holes in the walls so I can fix it to the wall, and that's gonna annoy me now I have to wait for 3 weeks until it's in place haha! Talk about impatient!  lol It's not a major thing so I can wait haha! I'm usually fine with D.I.Y, but drilling holes in walls is probably something I shouldn't attempt haha! 

Hope you have a great day xxxx


----------



## FayA

oh and just realised your baby is the size of a squash!! haha! awww not long until mine is too :D hehe crazy!! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh I know what you mean, I am the type of person who wants it done NOW. So I see your frustration, and although I feel like I can do most things myself, as you stated... drilling holes in walls is something I wouldn't attempt either. I bet you are super excited to get that gate up! It sounds like the perfect solution!!!!
Just out of curiosity, have either of you ladies decided on a name? I know neither of you are sharing your names, just wondering if you have set one in stone yet? In my mind, our little girl is named but Dalton doesn't want to set anything in stone incase we run into a name that we like better. However, being pregnant for almost 30 weeks, neither of us have found a name that we like better yet.. so I don't see it happening. I am such a planner that it is driving me crazy that she isn't 100% named. Is that strange? 
I know! A squash!!! I hate that we don't change fruits/veg every week anymore :( So it's exciting when we do!!!!! You're super close too :)
Have a great day!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Oh I know what you mean, I am the type of person who wants it done NOW. So I see your frustration, and although I feel like I can do most things myself, as you stated... drilling holes in walls is something I wouldn't attempt either. I bet you are super excited to get that gate up! It sounds like the perfect solution!!!!
> Just out of curiosity, have either of you ladies decided on a name? I know neither of you are sharing your names, just wondering if you have set one in stone yet? In my mind, our little girl is named but Dalton doesn't want to set anything in stone incase we run into a name that we like better. However, being pregnant for almost 30 weeks, neither of us have found a name that we like better yet.. so I don't see it happening. I am such a planner that it is driving me crazy that she isn't 100% named. Is that strange?
> I know! A squash!!! I hate that we don't change fruits/veg every week anymore :( So it's exciting when we do!!!!! You're super close too :)
> Have a great day!!!
> :hugs:

Haha yeah very excited, it's odd this month though as we bought and set up so much stuff for the baby last month, and this month we've not got anything really so it's odd not having anything to 'faff' with lol! 

Yes we have decided on a name for baby, sometimes we'll even refer to baby by his name if we are alone, but we try not to do that too often in case one day we'll let slip in front of others or something lol! But yeah we are pretty 100% on the name, and we also have a girls name which is also pretty 100% in case the scan was very very wrong! lol Although I am certain it's a boy, I still can't fully allow myself to speak about our baby like it's a boy, I guess it's because no-one else knows it's a boy so we have to be pretty neutral about it with others anyway lol! 

But I understand how frustrating it is not fully having a name sorted, although like you say you are pretty certain, it still must feel slightly odd not having anything for defo, even though our baby's aren't here yet, it's still nice to think of them using their names isn't it? lol! Before we found out it was a boy, I was more secure about our girls name and liked our boys name but wasn't 100% for some reason, it just didn't seem as strong as the girls name we had picked, but now that we know it's a boy, I am so in love with the boys name we have picked and it just feels so right, I just can't wait to start using it for the whole world to know! hehe!

Isn't it crazy how much we have fallen in love with these bundles of joy already without properly meeting them yet! I love him so much and now he's getting bigger, the days are drawing nearer and nearer and i'm soooo excited!!! :D I went to another antenatal class at the hospital last night and they talked to us about labour and coming to the hospital etc, pain relief too, and at on point I thought to myself, how mad is this that they are talking to me about this already?? I still don't feel far enough along yet! lol Part of me thinks I have ages to go, and the other part of me catches a glimpse of actually how close it is! :D I feel like there is a void in my life now and I need baby to fill it, i'm so ready and can't wait for it all to start :D xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay!
I'm glad to hear your antenatal classes are going well! It is so crazy that we are talking about birth already! It's super exciting tho! I will be 30 weeks tomorrow!!!!! I feel like that is FINALLY the home stretch!!!!! 

That's great that you have picked a name that you are in love with!!!  And I completely agree about being so in love with someone we haven't even met. I was watching parenthood the other night (do you happen to watch that show?) It's my fav! And I was thinking about how terribly hard it would be to give your baby up for adoption. It is such an amazing act of kindness for someone to do, but can you imagine? You would really have to shut out all emotions and feelings during your pregnancy. Oh man, I just can't imagine. My cousin is in the process of adopting a child from Ethiopia, they have been in this process for about 3 years, and it looks like it could be a couple more years until they get their sweet baby. During this process she has since become preg and just gave birth. :) Their little girl is so precious!! But their heart still aches for their adopted child. 
Anyway, I hope you have a great day!
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi Fay!
> I'm glad to hear your antenatal classes are going well! It is so crazy that we are talking about birth already! It's super exciting tho! I will be 30 weeks tomorrow!!!!! I feel like that is FINALLY the home stretch!!!!!
> 
> That's great that you have picked a name that you are in love with!!!  And I completely agree about being so in love with someone we haven't even met. I was watching parenthood the other night (do you happen to watch that show?) It's my fav! And I was thinking about how terribly hard it would be to give your baby up for adoption. It is such an amazing act of kindness for someone to do, but can you imagine? You would really have to shut out all emotions and feelings during your pregnancy. Oh man, I just can't imagine. My cousin is in the process of adopting a child from Ethiopia, they have been in this process for about 3 years, and it looks like it could be a couple more years until they get their sweet baby. During this process she has since become preg and just gave birth. :) Their little girl is so precious!! But their heart still aches for their adopted child.
> Anyway, I hope you have a great day!
> :hugs:

I can't believe how quickly it's come round! 30 weeks! haha! And I know what you mean, I feel the same, when I reach 30 weeks i'll be like wow! it's really near the birth now!! lol :) 
Not heard of that parenthood, not sure if we get that over here? We've got one born every minute on our TV at the mo, I think you have a US version, but not sure what it's like compared to the UK one? lol I love watching that one at the mo, as it shows a variety of people giving birth in a variety of different circumstances from natural water birth which looks effortless, to c-sections and epidural births that go on for days! 

I can't imagine what it must be like to give your baby up for adoption, I think you must have to be in a really really bad place in your life to decide that the baby would be better off with someone else, regardless of how much you want to keep that baby :( it must be very sad indeed. Wow I can't believe how long the process is to adopt! Your cousin must be so patient, bless her, but that is great that even after having her own child they still long for the one they want to adopt! I understand why there have to be various checks to adopt etc, but wow that just seems ridiculously long!! why the long wait? surely they'd want to put a child in another secure loving family as soon as they can to benefit them? I think 3 years seems like a long time to know that they mean business and aren't just thinking about it as a sper of the moment decision! 

I had my antenatal appointment with the midwife earlier and all is well, she said my pubic bone is really low, so when measuring me it came back as 30cm, and they say you should roughly be measuring in cm what you are in weeks, but she said I have absolutely nothing to worry about because she said my bumps actually so small and neat looking, it's just that where I'm tall my torso is long and my pubic bone is low down which just brings the measurements above by a few cms. I don't mind though, I know that my bumps not too big or anything and she's right in what she says as sometimes when I lay down, my stomach goes really flat and I'm like where is my baby hiding in there??? lol She said I must have good stomach muscles lol!

Just gotta wait for my blood results which she said they'll look at over the weekend and get back to me if there is anything low. So all in all, pretty good, baby was such a wriggler when she was examining me too haha! But she thinks that baby is head down already, so that must mean that it has been his bum and legs I have been feeling on my belly and his arms that have been punching me down below!! haha! 

Hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Im glad your appt went well and everything is going just as it should. It sure makes you feel better doesn't it? :flower:

They called yest and told me I have low iron and to take an iron supplement even with my prenantal... maybe it will help me feel more energized. I have hit the 3rd tri fatigue! Have you?

The adoption process is so long because they are adopting from another country. You still wouldn't think it would take THIS long, because, there are soooo many kids in need of adoption in Ethiopia. I guess they keep changing the laws on them. And once they got pregnant, they pushed them back in line. I think you have to have your bio child for 6m or a yr before they let you adopt. The rules are a lot more intense over there, it seems. But when asked why they want to adopt in Ethiopia, they say "bc that's where our child is". So I guess they will take the wait and leave it in Gods hands.

I have heard of a lot of ppl that watch one born every minute, but I haven't seen the show. I might look to see if it airs over here :)

Have a great day!


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies!

hope you're both doing ok :) 

Tara, sorry to hear about your fall, hope you're ok. Must be a week for it as I slipped on ice at the weekend - really scared myself at the time but luckily kind of fell backwards so my knee took the brunt (now nicely bruised) and I landed on my backside. Haven't got checked out yet as haven't had any unusual pains and have still been getting a lot of movement from baby but wondering if I should just to be sure. It was a bit of a wake up call as like you've both said I do sometimes forget I'm carrying a human around inside me and sometimes do a double take when I catch my bump in a mirror! So glad it's not just me!

Fay, glad your midwife appt and antenatal classes are going well. Mine don't start for another few weeks but I'm itching to get started with them! It does seem crazy to think we're starting to talk about the actual birth and going through labour now!

I've definitely hit the 3rd tri tiredness. I'm back to needing to sleep around lunchtime (if I'm home) or crash out as soon as I get home from work. I think that's why I've been feeling so rubbish this past week as I'd been overdoing things and not resting. 

We've not decided on names yet though we have narrowed down our shortlist. It's something we need to start thinking about very soon though!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Im glad your appt went well and everything is going just as it should. It sure makes you feel better doesn't it? :flower:
> 
> They called yest and told me I have low iron and to take an iron supplement even with my prenantal... maybe it will help me feel more energized. I have hit the 3rd tri fatigue! Have you?
> 
> The adoption process is so long because they are adopting from another country. You still wouldn't think it would take THIS long, because, there are soooo many kids in need of adoption in Ethiopia. I guess they keep changing the laws on them. And once they got pregnant, they pushed them back in line. I think you have to have your bio child for 6m or a yr before they let you adopt. The rules are a lot more intense over there, it seems. But when asked why they want to adopt in Ethiopia, they say "bc that's where our child is". So I guess they will take the wait and leave it in Gods hands.
> 
> I have heard of a lot of ppl that watch one born every minute, but I haven't seen the show. I might look to see if it airs over here :)
> 
> Have a great day!

Aww well I hope the iron supplements do help you feel more energised, you'll have to keep an eye on your bowel movements too as it's quite common to get constipated on those! lol But they may be able to change the supplement if you get that :)
But oh my goodness! Yes I have soooo hit the third trimester fatigue! It's been over the last week or two and I wondered if I was the only one? haha! I have had to nap in the afternoon some days, or get early nights. I think for me too though it's because I seem to have a lot of spare time on my hands at the moment, I finish work after lunch, so I have the rest of the afternoon free and I just feel like I have nothing to do anymore....I can't remember what I did with my time before lol! If I try and think of things to do, they all seem to cost money, which we are trying to avoid as we want to save money for baby stuff etc, and what with mike being away, I feel like I'm twiddling my thumbs alot, and believe it or not pottering around bored is exhausting! lol I really need to come up with more things to do to pass the time as i'm going insane some days! I bet it seems crazy me saying this as anyone who works full time would be killing for more time off to rest! lol I am sooo appreciative of the time off in the afternoons, and wouldn't want to work full time again but it's that viscous cycle of keeping occupied with things other than cleaning and housework! There's only so much of that for just me and the dog living in the house lol.

Anyway, that's annoying about the adoption protocol, must be so frustrating for them! Fingers crossed they will get their other child in the end :):flower:

xxxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> hope you're both doing ok :)
> 
> Tara, sorry to hear about your fall, hope you're ok. Must be a week for it as I slipped on ice at the weekend - really scared myself at the time but luckily kind of fell backwards so my knee took the brunt (now nicely bruised) and I landed on my backside. Haven't got checked out yet as haven't had any unusual pains and have still been getting a lot of movement from baby but wondering if I should just to be sure. It was a bit of a wake up call as like you've both said I do sometimes forget I'm carrying a human around inside me and sometimes do a double take when I catch my bump in a mirror! So glad it's not just me!
> 
> Fay, glad your midwife appt and antenatal classes are going well. Mine don't start for another few weeks but I'm itching to get started with them! It does seem crazy to think we're starting to talk about the actual birth and going through labour now!
> 
> I've definitely hit the 3rd tri tiredness. I'm back to needing to sleep around lunchtime (if I'm home) or crash out as soon as I get home from work. I think that's why I've been feeling so rubbish this past week as I'd been overdoing things and not resting.
> 
> We've not decided on names yet though we have narrowed down our shortlist. It's something we need to start thinking about very soon though!

Hello! 

Glad you popped by, was starting to wonder if you were ok as we hadn't heard from you in a while :) Glad you are well, but also sorry to hear about your fall as well!! Oh my, must be something in the air, let's not hope I add to the list too lol! Would defo be so frightening, but yeah you should get checked out anyway just to be safe and also it will give you a chance to see the midwife again as your next appointment was 34 weeks wasn't it?? Which still seems crazy to me, I had my 28 week one today and they said for me to make another one in 3 weeks at 31 weeks, then another one after that at 34 weeks, so it's like they are missing one out for you :(

How many antenatal classes do you have? Mine were actually re-named 'parent craft workshops' lol and I only had two, one each week at an hour and a half in length, but that felt about right really as I don't know how much else they could of covered or talked about with us after those two sessions. 

Yeah I think it can be easy to overdo things as well, as it's going to take time to re-adjust and realise you can't really do everything at the pace we all used to, even things like walking and walking up some stairs, I find i'm out of breath so much quicker now lol! Makes me feel so unfit, but I just keep thinking, well i'm breathing and supplying blood for two now, so I have to expect it! lol Defo need to slow down a bit if you can though, as you don't want it to become a problem for your blood pressure or anything like that later on down the line :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Im glad your appt went well and everything is going just as it should. It sure makes you feel better doesn't it? :flower:
> 
> They called yest and told me I have low iron and to take an iron supplement even with my prenantal... maybe it will help me feel more energized. I have hit the 3rd tri fatigue! Have you?
> 
> The adoption process is so long because they are adopting from another country. You still wouldn't think it would take THIS long, because, there are soooo many kids in need of adoption in Ethiopia. I guess they keep changing the laws on them. And once they got pregnant, they pushed them back in line. I think you have to have your bio child for 6m or a yr before they let you adopt. The rules are a lot more intense over there, it seems. But when asked why they want to adopt in Ethiopia, they say "bc that's where our child is". So I guess they will take the wait and leave it in Gods hands.
> 
> I have heard of a lot of ppl that watch one born every minute, but I haven't seen the show. I might look to see if it airs over here :)
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Aww well I hope the iron supplements do help you feel more energised, you'll have to keep an eye on your bowel movements too as it's quite common to get constipated on those! lol But they may be able to change the supplement if you get that :)
> But oh my goodness! Yes I have soooo hit the third trimester fatigue! It's been over the last week or two and I wondered if I was the only one? haha! I have had to nap in the afternoon some days, or get early nights. I think for me too though it's because I seem to have a lot of spare time on my hands at the moment, I finish work after lunch, so I have the rest of the afternoon free and I just feel like I have nothing to do anymore....I can't remember what I did with my time before lol! If I try and think of things to do, they all seem to cost money, which we are trying to avoid as we want to save money for baby stuff etc, and what with mike being away, I feel like I'm twiddling my thumbs alot, and believe it or not pottering around bored is exhausting! lol I really need to come up with more things to do to pass the time as i'm going insane some days! I bet it seems crazy me saying this as anyone who works full time would be killing for more time off to rest! lol I am sooo appreciative of the time off in the afternoons, and wouldn't want to work full time again but it's that viscous cycle of keeping occupied with things other than cleaning and housework! There's only so much of that for just me and the dog living in the house lol.
> 
> Anyway, that's annoying about the adoption protocol, must be so frustrating for them! Fingers crossed they will get their other child in the end :):flower:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I know, Im worried about the iron clogging me up. I hope it doesn't!!!

I'm sure it is hard (but also nice) having the afternoons off and being bored and tired. There's really only so much you can do around the house, and as you said, if you go anywhere... you're spending money. So I say, NAP!!!! For me too!! :haha: 

I hope you have a fabulous Friday!!!
:hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> hope you're both doing ok :)
> 
> Tara, sorry to hear about your fall, hope you're ok. Must be a week for it as I slipped on ice at the weekend - really scared myself at the time but luckily kind of fell backwards so my knee took the brunt (now nicely bruised) and I landed on my backside. Haven't got checked out yet as haven't had any unusual pains and have still been getting a lot of movement from baby but wondering if I should just to be sure. It was a bit of a wake up call as like you've both said I do sometimes forget I'm carrying a human around inside me and sometimes do a double take when I catch my bump in a mirror! So glad it's not just me!
> 
> Fay, glad your midwife appt and antenatal classes are going well. Mine don't start for another few weeks but I'm itching to get started with them! It does seem crazy to think we're starting to talk about the actual birth and going through labour now!
> 
> I've definitely hit the 3rd tri tiredness. I'm back to needing to sleep around lunchtime (if I'm home) or crash out as soon as I get home from work. I think that's why I've been feeling so rubbish this past week as I'd been overdoing things and not resting.
> 
> We've not decided on names yet though we have narrowed down our shortlist. It's something we need to start thinking about very soon though!

Hi Ali!
Nice to hear from you!!! I'm sorry to hear that you fell as well! Man, it is a bad week for falling! It sounds like you landed in a way that was safe for the baby tho, as did I. Which I am sure makes you feel better. I hope you aren't too bruised up and sore. It sure is scary, isn't it?!
I'm glad to know we aren't the only ones who have not decided on names, although, It's probably harder for you because you have to come up with 2 names that you love! A boy and a girl name, right? 
I hope you have a great day! Don't be a stranger :)
:hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Hello! :)

Yes, sorry for the absence this week, think it was down to feeling to rubbish so I haven't really been online very much as just been feeling super tired. Feeling much better now though thankfully so I'm back!! 

Fay, I think you're def right that the midwife has missed an appt out for me. I'm going to give them a call on Monday and check if I should be going in between and also just check about my fall to be on the safe side. Was definitely scary and feel very lucky that I did only come away with a bruised knee. Tara, how have you been since your fall? Not too bruised either I hope?

I've got 3 antenatal appointments to go to, I think two are two hours long and one is an hour and a half so will be interesting to see how they compare to yours. I've never heard them called parent craft workshops before though!!

Names are becoming a bit tricky to decide on! We have got to pick two (well, four I guess if we're going for middle names too!) since we don't know the sex yet. We do have shortlists for boys and girls but struggling to narrow down at the moment! 

Have been feeling super strong kicks this week, particularly very low down which is such a strange feeling! Also, occasionally get what feels like a foot pressing really hard against my belly - usually lasts about 30 seconds then moves again. Does anyone else get this? Is so strange but such a great feeling at the same time :D

Hope you both had a great Friday! xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hello! :)
> 
> Yes, sorry for the absence this week, think it was down to feeling to rubbish so I haven't really been online very much as just been feeling super tired. Feeling much better now though thankfully so I'm back!!
> 
> Fay, I think you're def right that the midwife has missed an appt out for me. I'm going to give them a call on Monday and check if I should be going in between and also just check about my fall to be on the safe side. Was definitely scary and feel very lucky that I did only come away with a bruised knee. Tara, how have you been since your fall? Not too bruised either I hope?
> 
> I've got 3 antenatal appointments to go to, I think two are two hours long and one is an hour and a half so will be interesting to see how they compare to yours. I've never heard them called parent craft workshops before though!!
> 
> Names are becoming a bit tricky to decide on! We have got to pick two (well, four I guess if we're going for middle names too!) since we don't know the sex yet. We do have shortlists for boys and girls but struggling to narrow down at the moment!
> 
> Have been feeling super strong kicks this week, particularly very low down which is such a strange feeling! Also, occasionally get what feels like a foot pressing really hard against my belly - usually lasts about 30 seconds then moves again. Does anyone else get this? Is so strange but such a great feeling at the same time :D
> 
> Hope you both had a great Friday! xx

Yeah would be good if you could just get another check up before your next one, as it's so annoying waiting for the next one to come along isn't it? lol 

Oh yes you'll have to let me know how your antenatal classes go as it's a bit longer than my ones, maybe they'll just spread all the info out instead of cramming it in like ours ones lol!

Sometimes people can't choose the name of their baby until they see him or her, so I guess as long as you have a short list of names then it may be something that you feel more passionately about when you see your baby, like yeah that's defo a 'so-in-so' or defo not a 'so-in-so' if you know what I mean? lol 

Oh my I have also been feeling much stronger kicks!! lol Baby's getting stronger now! Sometimes on the very odd occasion it's caught me off guard and i've been doing something and all of a sudden i've flinched or held my belly cause it was really strong and unexpected lol! Mine have moved from down below now and more to the middle either side of my belly button, mainly on the right side (which midwife said she thought was a bum and legs) but sometimes i'll feel two equally sized bumps on either side of my belly like baby's laying transverse and one's the head and one's the bum lol But who knows, still to early to tell really for me. But defo feeling stronger kicks too :D I love it too though, so special, it'll be weird once baby is here and we no longer feel anything inside us lol! Sometimes i'll get that feeling like baby's stretching their leg too and foot is pressing on my belly lol not too much at the moment though, but defo feels slightly odd lol xxxx


----------



## Summer76

lol, yeah know what you mean about flinching at unexpected kicks. I sometimes sit at my desk at work and either jump or grab hold of my belly. Not sure what my co-workers think! :haha: Will def feel weird no longer feeling our babies inside us, one of my friends said she really missed it at first.

Finally started decorating the nursery today so been stripping wallpaper and pulling stickers off the wall (was a little girls bedroom before so all pink princesses!). So excited that we've finally made a start and feels like we're now making a bit more progress in getting things ready :)

Just been reading through a couple of the posts that I missed last week. Fay hope you're getting on ok with Mike being away and not getting too bored. Bryan goes away occasionally for his work but usually only for a couple of nights which I find bad enough.

Tara, that's so exciting that you know roughly when you're induction will be. It's not that far off now!! :) And Happy 30 weeks!!

Hope you're both having good weekends! xx


----------



## FayA

Now you've said that I've been noticing even more now the stronger kicks! lol How much stronger will they get I wonder?? lol And especially when baby gets bigger, they're not gonna have much room left in there to wriggle round as much so I have a feeling i'm gonna be constantly getting kicked in the ribs or something haha! 

Oh that's great news that you have things started on the nursery! :) It's so exciting isn't it? :D Feels so much closer once things start to take shape hehe! Once I've completed our nursery then I will take a few pics and you can see what it's like, be good to see yours too once it's done, I know Tara isn't setting much up until they move though, so I look forward to seeing it at a later date! hehe! Which makes me think....is there a section to carry on keeping in touch once we have our baby's? It would be great to keep in touch still to hear and see pics about how we are all getting on with our baby's hehe! How crazy is that to think that one day we'll actually be seeing pictures of each others baby's that are currently inside us?? haha! weird but so exciting!!

I don't know why, maybe it's because i'm pregnant, but this time around since mike's been away, i'm finding it a bit harder for some reason, I just especially hate being without him now, I hated it anyway whenever he's away but almost managed to change my way of thinking and cope with it, just count down the days, keep myself busy etc, but being pregnant seems to be limiting my options of things to do to keep busy and socialise with certain people etc, maybe it's also subconsciously the fact that if the worse did happen and I went into labour early or something then i'd have to wait for him to get on a flight home instead of being there right away with me....but i'm sure nothing like that will happen, but your mind goes wild sometimes doesn't it? lol (touch wood!) It is slightly more comforting to know that if baby was born now then baby's a lot more likely to get through any complications with a little help on the neonatal ward anyway, but still, wanna keep him in me for at least another 8 weeks!! lol 

But yes happy 30 weeks tara! 30!! haha almost in single figures now for the countdown! and if they induce you early then it is single figures actually isn't it!! ahhhh!! exciting! :D
And happy 30 weeks to you as well for tomorrow Ali! Oh I can't wait to be at that point, I'm a week and a few days behind you girls! lol You'll both be waiting for me to have my baby I bet! unless you go over Ali, are you wanting to wait up to two weeks after due date or will you see if they can also induce you a bit earlier?

I spoke to my mum about her births (me, my sister, and my twin brothers) and she was 37 weeks with my sister, 38 with me and 37 with my twin brothers, I was a c-section as I was breech (the awkward one lol) but the other two births were natural and vaginal with no pain relief!! even with twins! My mum is therefore a bit of a hero in my eyes when it comes to child birth and I only hope to be able to cope with it like she did, and if the labours are anything to go like, then I too may not make it to my due date either, but I really don't know if anything like that is hereditary?? 

It's very intriguing to me to think how I am going to cope in labour and birth, I'm looking forward to it in a way, to see how I cope and learn something new about my pain threshold! lol So many people rush to tell you how it's going to be and I just want to see what type of person I will be in that situation myself lol! 

Anyway, i'm rambling! lol Hope you are having good wknds too :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I absolutely remember missing being pregnant... and I actually missed it until I got pregnant again :) And I still love it as much as I did when I was pregnant with Avery. I have never understood how a woman could NOT like growing a human inside of them... the movement, the kicks... the pure joy. :confused: I remember the 1st shower I took... very vividly... and washing my stomach, it was the strangest thing ever. I touched it and was so weirded out that there was no longer a baby inside. I washed it so slowly, and touched it so softly... Im not sure why THAT part of it was so strange to me, but it was!!! Touching my stomach was also the 1st thing I did after I had Avery... I remember thinking it was the craziest feeling for my stomach to be FLAT again. Anyway... there's my story :haha:
Fay.. I wonder if maybe you will go early before us then! I *think* that kind of thing is heriditary :confused: I can't wait til we are all at that stage. Have you ladies noticed that in the 3rd tri section, it all seems to be about women who are giving birth already? I feel like I don't belong over there, but yet, the 2nd tri section--I feel way over all that stuff. :wacko: 
I hope you guys had a great weekend. It's FunDay SunDay now :haha:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I absolutely remember missing being pregnant... and I actually missed it until I got pregnant again :) And I still love it as much as I did when I was pregnant with Avery. I have never understood how a woman could NOT like growing a human inside of them... the movement, the kicks... the pure joy. :confused: I remember the 1st shower I took... very vividly... and washing my stomach, it was the strangest thing ever. I touched it and was so weirded out that there was no longer a baby inside. I washed it so slowly, and touched it so softly... Im not sure why THAT part of it was so strange to me, but it was!!! Touching my stomach was also the 1st thing I did after I had Avery... I remember thinking it was the craziest feeling for my stomach to be FLAT again. Anyway... there's my story :haha:
> Fay.. I wonder if maybe you will go early before us then! I *think* that kind of thing is heriditary :confused: I can't wait til we are all at that stage. Have you ladies noticed that in the 3rd tri section, it all seems to be about women who are giving birth already? I feel like I don't belong over there, but yet, the 2nd tri section--I feel way over all that stuff. :wacko:
> I hope you guys had a great weekend. It's FunDay SunDay now :haha:

Haha yeah I bet it will be weird to feel your stomach after baby's been born, I know that will be something I do actually is feel and look at my stomach afterwards! I know it will take a while to go back to 'normal' but it'll still be odd lol! and I bet when you look at your baby, you're thinking, how on earth did u fit inside me? lol 

Hmm it'll be interesting to see when we all go into labour, it won't be long until we come on here waiting for the post that things may be happening! lol I so understand what you mean about the 3rd trimester section, i'm the same, people talking about mucas plugs and waters breaking and i'm like 'hmm....not there just yet!' lol We will be though, not too long :) 

Funday sunday! ha! I like it! :D xxx


----------



## Summer76

lol, it sometimes doesn't feel like there's much more room for the little one to move around! 

Will most definitely post nursery pics when we've finished it :) I'm not sure if there's a section for keeping in touch after the births - can we just carry on posting in this thread do you think? Although I guess it's pregnancy buddies so maybe not? Will be so good to keep up to date with how everyone's getting on and post pictures of the babies.

Fay from what you say about your family history you could well be the first of us to go into labour!! I'm not sure about being induced though one of my friends went 2 weeks overdue and she said she was so fed up by the end of it so will probably just see how I go. I know what you mean about coping with the labour and birth - I feel quite calm about it at the moment but who knows when the time comes!

Tara, I know what you mean about the 3rd tri section - I go on it occasionally but yeah, don't really like I belong there at that moment but also feel way beyond the 2nd tri! 

Wow, just seen the time, is quite late for me nowadays! Time for bed methinks! 

xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> lol, it sometimes doesn't feel like there's much more room for the little one to move around!
> 
> Will most definitely post nursery pics when we've finished it :) I'm not sure if there's a section for keeping in touch after the births - can we just carry on posting in this thread do you think? Although I guess it's pregnancy buddies so maybe not? Will be so good to keep up to date with how everyone's getting on and post pictures of the babies.
> 
> Fay from what you say about your family history you could well be the first of us to go into labour!! I'm not sure about being induced though one of my friends went 2 weeks overdue and she said she was so fed up by the end of it so will probably just see how I go. I know what you mean about coping with the labour and birth - I feel quite calm about it at the moment but who knows when the time comes!
> 
> Tara, I know what you mean about the 3rd tri section - I go on it occasionally but yeah, don't really like I belong there at that moment but also feel way beyond the 2nd tri!
> 
> Wow, just seen the time, is quite late for me nowadays! Time for bed methinks!
> 
> xx

Yeah I suppose we could just stay on here for a while after the births, if we get 'evicted' lol then we can always swap emails and facebook addresses etc to keep in touch, that would be nice :) 

Oh I hope my birth wasn't anything to go by, a breech baby ending in a c-section may just drive me a little bit mad! haha! Time will tell!  x


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 29 weeks Fay!

Do you ladies ever feel like birth is never going to happen? I woke up feeling that way today... blah.

Have a great day! Im moody today... :haha:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Happy 29 weeks Fay!
> 
> Do you ladies ever feel like birth is never going to happen? I woke up feeling that way today... blah.
> 
> Have a great day! Im moody today... :haha:

Thank you! Sorry you are feeling moody today :( those days suck! Hope you feel better soon! 

It certainly feels like time drags at the moment! What with mike being away too, i'm always finding myself wishing time away! 

Oh I forgot to mention earlier, I had the WORST cramp in my calf at 4.30am this morning! Woke me right up from a dream I was having in agony! I couldn't physically bend my foot in the right way to stop the cramp in my calf so I had to get out of bed and stand on it on the floor to 'pop' it back to normal, oh my that was horrible and I certainly hope that was the first and last of those! Don't want that becoming a habit! Anyone else experienced that yet? Heard it's quite common in pregnancy, apparently tonic water is good and I need more salt and magnesium I think but I take my multi-vits which have been great so far, my diet was a bit rubbish at the wknd so maybe that was why? 
Anyway, if it persists then I'll seriously have to look into making improvements to stop them! lol ouch indeed!!

Have a great day! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Ohhh the dreaded charlie horse!!! (thats what we call them here anyway) they are horrible! Ive heard lack of potasium and needing more water is partially to blame. Looks like everyone has a different answer lol! I hope you don't have those anymore, they are the worst aren't they?
I've just had a bad day.... feeling like the end is never going to come. It's sooo close yet it feels so far away. Its not that I don't like being pregnant.. I love it! I am just so anxious to meet my little one and it's weighing on me heavy today. Not sure why.. but it is. I just ate some chocolate in hopes that it will help :haha:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Ohhh the dreaded charlie horse!!! (thats what we call them here anyway) they are horrible! Ive heard lack of potasium and needing more water is partially to blame. Looks like everyone has a different answer lol! I hope you don't have those anymore, they are the worst aren't they?
> I've just had a bad day.... feeling like the end is never going to come. It's sooo close yet it feels so far away. Its not that I don't like being pregnant.. I love it! I am just so anxious to meet my little one and it's weighing on me heavy today. Not sure why.. but it is. I just ate some chocolate in hopes that it will help :haha:

haha I love that!! 'just ate some chocolate in hopes that it will help', that seems to be my answer too!!  I think it helps hehe! hope it makes you feel better :)

Yeah I really hope that it doesn't happen again! cramps are the worst!! :( I guess more water is the obvious solution so I will make sure of that, I have been feeling thirsty this weekend, so maybe that's why, lack of fluids.

I know what you mean, I'm also soooo anxious to meet little one, I just get impatient and want it all to happen when I want it to! haha! 

Oh I had a look on the main page of this website and they have a baby section as well as a pregnancy section so we can all move over to there and share stories once our babies our born :D exciting!! we'll look back on this time and think how quickly it flew by I bet! but now we're here at this stage, it's dragging! lol xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh good!!!! We will have somewhere to go :)

I know, Im sure that it will go fast... I think Im just in a mood. And IMPATIENT is the perfect word for it!!!! i remember getting this way with Avery too, but I thought it wasn't until the last 2 weeks... starting early this time! ahahah!!!

Load up on some fluids and I hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## Summer76

oh Tara sorry to hear you're having a bad day, hope you feel better soon :hugs: I know what you mean though, there are some days when I just feel so impatient wanting to meet my little one and it feels like there's still such a long way to go. Then other times it feels like there's no time left at all! like you say, I love being pregnant but now really anxious for the next stage to happen. I find chocolate also helps a lot ;) 

Fay, that sucks about your cramp, they're so horrible aren't they? I always thought they were to do with lack of salt but keeping fluids up should help as well.

That's great we'll have somewhere to go on here after the pregnancies, will be so good to keep in touch :)

oh and happy 29 weeks Fay! 

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm not sure if I wished you a happy 30 weeks, Ali! Yay! We are all so close!!!! I think I am having a better day... still feeling very impatient. I really hope that feeling passes soon because it is going to make this last part drag on. I hope you both are having a great day.
:hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Thank you :)

Yes, is getting so close now! Glad you're feeling better today, I'm sure the time will fly by and we'll be on here showing off baby pics before we know it!

I think what's going to be hard for me is getting through work - that is really starting to drag, mainly because I just can't concentrate on it anymore!! Not good when I've still got 7 weeks to go!

Hope you're having a good day :)

xx


----------



## FayA

Hi girls, 

Oh ali I know exactly what you mean about work! I am sooo fed up already and I am quickly becoming very tired and exhausted and achey with it too, more people are commenting on my bump, so I guess it's unavoidable now! lol I also have 7 weeks left and it really is gonna drag :( I'm finding it hard to just walk around for long periods now, like walking the dog or going shopping, my legs just start to ache and my pelvis too, I feel like i'm 100 years old! lol I am really looking forward to getting back to my normal weight too as I feel like the extra weight gain is weighing me down lol! I seriously don't know how obese people cope with all that weight on a perm basis! lol let alone pregnant obese people! lol 

I went to the physio last night and she said that my hip joints were not symmetrical and that my left one was stiffer than the right so that's why I have been getting pain, she did a few things to help realign them and said it looked all fine etc once she'd finished, it felt a little better at the time, but now it doesn't feel any different, if not worse??? lol So she just said to keep an eye on it and let her know if it still hurts, so maybe it needs to get worse before getting better? lol I hope so as I really do feel like i'm crippled sometimes! :( 

No more cramps so far though, so that's good! Yeah I heard about the lack of salt to, I would have thought they add enough salt to most foods these days that I wouldn't be lacking in it?? lol although I do prepare a lot of food fresh, so I guess that could of been why, and I don't add salt to my food either. 

Hope you're all having a good day? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm sorry that going to the physio didn't seem to help any :( How discouraging!!! Maybe give it a day or two to see if it does have to get worse before better, but if it doesn't feel better soon, I would defo call her back. 

I was telling Dalton that too, about obese ppl... I don't see how anyone could manage being so over weight! I vacuumed yesterday morning and was out of breath afterwards. :haha: It was a little embarassing lol but everything is soooo smooched up that I suppose it's normal to become out of breath so easy.

I'm ready for maternity leave too!!!!! I wish I got off before the baby was born as I really could use it, but I guess it is what it is. 

Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I'm sorry that going to the physio didn't seem to help any :( How discouraging!!! Maybe give it a day or two to see if it does have to get worse before better, but if it doesn't feel better soon, I would defo call her back.
> 
> I was telling Dalton that too, about obese ppl... I don't see how anyone could manage being so over weight! I vacuumed yesterday morning and was out of breath afterwards. :haha: It was a little embarassing lol but everything is soooo smooched up that I suppose it's normal to become out of breath so easy.
> 
> I'm ready for maternity leave too!!!!! I wish I got off before the baby was born as I really could use it, but I guess it is what it is.
> 
> Have a nice day ladies!

Yeah I will do, hopefully it will begin to get better soon, I have yoga tomorrow evening too so hopefully that will help as well. 

I know what you mean about getting out of breath! and it being embarrassing! haha! Mike is quite healthy and fit, he exercises all the time for his job so I know I'm no-where near as fit as he is, stamina wise etc, but we would be walking the dog up a steep hill, and I'd be panting and so out of breath and he's just breathing normally! lol Embarrassing indeed! lol I feel the need to keep telling him I am providing blood and oxygen for two now, just to justify myself haha! It is defo more of a struggle to do most things now lol! Walking especially! 

I really feel for you that you can't have more time off before the baby arrives :( I so understand how you need it though!! xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies! 

Fay, sorry the physio didn't seem to help at all. I think sometimes it is a case of it feels worse to start with because of things being moved about but you should def give her a call back if it doesn't feel better in a couple of days. Hopefully the yoga will help too though. 

I'm so with you both on the being out of breath! All I have to do is a bit of housework and then I have to sit down to rest. I guess we are carrying quite a bit of extra weight around though which I do forget sometimes! 

Had a bit of day yesterday and ended up in the maternity day unit at our local hospital. Thankfully turned out ok but I'd noticed less movement from the baby in the last couple of days so rang the midwife yesterday morning for advice and she said to go straight in to the hospital for monitoring. Anyway got down there about 10ish and they were really busy so were hanging around for ages, finally got seen and hooked up to a monitor to check what the little one was doing and s/he started moving loads almost straight away!! Anyway they said I did the right thing by ringing and was so glad when baby started moving again, was quite scary for a while as there was quite a sudden difference to what I would normally feel in a day. 

While I was there though they measured me and said I was a bit small for 30 weeks so sent me for a scan there and then! Apparently the foetus' weight is a bit on the low side (although still within the average range) so they want me to go back in 3 weeks for another scan and then every couple of weeks after that. 3 and a half hours later we finally left the hospital! I don't think everything that had happened really hit me until later on as felt absolutely shattered when I finally got into work in the afternoon. Bit worried about what might happen if the baby's weight doesn't start increasing but trying not to stress about it too much as I know that won't help anything. I'm only petite too so my baby was never likely to be huge!

Hope everyone else doing ok xx


----------



## Summer76

Forgot to add the baby's now also in breach position so hoping that changes soon!


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Ali!! Wow, how scary for you!!!! It sounds like you did the right thing and I'm sure that put your mind at ease. Was the baby not moving at all or just not much? Reason Im asking is I always seem to worry about that too.. some days I don't feel her as much as other days... I just hoped that was normal. How big is your baby now? It sounds like he/she is average weight so I wouldn't be too worried, hun. Easier said than done, Im sure!!!! We are on opposite ends.. my doc thinks my baby is big lol! Im sorry you had such a rough day, and I hope that today is better!!!!!!!
Is there any way to move the baby around or do you just have to hope they do it on their own??


----------



## FayA

Sorry to hear of your scare Ali :( it's awful when something happens and you don't know if it should be normal or not? :( But defo great that you got seen though. Did they say anything about slightly less movement the further on you get, as I heard that the bigger baby gets the less movement you may feel because they are running out of room, but I guess if it was very different from what you are used to in a matter of a few days then defo better to get it checked out! I bet it was such a huge relief when baby was moving a lot though and I bet it was lovely to see baby on a scan again as well? :D 

Hopefully baby will gain a bit more weight over the next few weeks so that your progress will help relieve your worry. That's just an excuse and a reason to enjoy a bit more food now!! haha! Get those fats on baby!! :D 

I've had a really bad morning at work, seems really trivial compared to your scare though Ali, but i'll share anyway and see what you think, am I over-reacting?? Is it just my hormones? lol 

I was at work and one of the baby's woke up so I got her dressed and took her outside with the other babies, and I walked into the playground area just about to put her in a swing and from completely out of no-where, one of the girls who works in another room said 'you're bum's getting bigger now' and the girl that I work with said to her 'her bum or her bump?' and she said 'no her bum' and because of the Irish accent, I re-asked her 'my bum or bump?' she said 'no bum' then she continued to say I had a Beyonce bum now and rambled on about some other celebrity having bump implants..... I was so upset! :cry: My response to her was 'thanks, you cheeky bitch!' and I think she thought I was joking as she laughed and then said, 'oh in the last few months I just ballooned, I put weight on everywhere'. I just thought 'yeah and you haven't lost it either and your baby's a year and a half!' (I was so frustrated)

I just couldn't believe it, why did she feel the need to say that to me? and out of context like that, it's not like we were sat around talking about the pregnancy or any weight gain I think i've put on etc, just completely out of the blue! Why did she think that I want to hear that? it's not constructive and it's not gonna help me in anyway, the only reason I can think of is to be pure bitchy or/and in spite of being jealous? Maybe the fact that I'm still quite slim at almost 7 months pregnant and she's jealous or something? I mean, I know I have put on a few extra pounds around my hips as I can feel it in my love handles, but my work clothes are quite baggy and you can't really tell, I mean most of the parents don't even know i'm pregnant yet for goodness sake! I am still wearing the same size jeans/trousers as I was before I got pregnant, even if they are maternity ones and a bit snugger than before, but i'm pregnant!!! what is she to expect? that i'm not gonna put on any weight at all?? 

I seriously felt myself having to try really hard not to cry at work because of how shocked and upset I was with her comment, I mean it's bad enough to comment negatively on someone's weight anyway, let alone a pregnant hormonal woman who is likely to be a bit insecure of her changing body shape anyway! I just wanted to run away and never go back! lol I'm still really upset about it :cry:

Has anyone else come across comments or remarks that hint about weight gain or changing body shape etc? I just don't know why someone would be so cruel and like I said for what reason? What did she think she was accomplishing in saying that to me? It certainly wasn't funny and no-one else laughed! I kind of stormed off as it was my break time anyway so I hope she got the hint that she had upset me, although she can be a bit of a bitch and speak her mind anyway so I bet she doesn't even see how her comment could of upset me. 

Hope you have both had better days today? xxx


----------



## Summer76

The baby was still moving a bit but a lot less than usual. I'd noticed a pattern of lots of movement first thing and in the evening and then kicks/flutters etc intermittently throughout the day but then I was suddenly getting hardly movement in either the morning or evening and kicks weren't as strong either. The general advice we're given here is as long as you feel 10 kicks a day then it's ok so as long as you're getting that I should think everything's fine :) I just wanted to check as I've been getting a lot more than 10 kicks a day and suddenly it dropped right off for a couple of days. I would say if you are worried at all then it is worth getting it checked just for peace of mind if nothing else. 

Baby's weighing approx 2lb 14oz at the moment so a little low. What's yours? Will be interesting to see the difference in ours at birth!! :)

Not sure what happens about getting the baby to move around! They said the position isn't important until about 36 weeks so a bit of time yet. A friend of mine had the same thing and her baby moved right at the last minute on her own so hoping mine will do the same! 

Having a better day today anyway and the LO has been making up for the lack of movement - hasn't stopped for most of the day!!

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> The baby was still moving a bit but a lot less than usual. I'd noticed a pattern of lots of movement first thing and in the evening and then kicks/flutters etc intermittently throughout the day but then I was suddenly getting hardly movement in either the morning or evening and kicks weren't as strong either. The general advice we're given here is as long as you feel 10 kicks a day then it's ok so as long as you're getting that I should think everything's fine :) I just wanted to check as I've been getting a lot more than 10 kicks a day and suddenly it dropped right off for a couple of days. I would say if you are worried at all then it is worth getting it checked just for peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> Baby's weighing approx 2lb 14oz at the moment so a little low. What's yours? Will be interesting to see the difference in ours at birth!! :)
> 
> Not sure what happens about getting the baby to move around! They said the position isn't important until about 36 weeks so a bit of time yet. A friend of mine had the same thing and her baby moved right at the last minute on her own so hoping mine will do the same!
> 
> Having a better day today anyway and the LO has been making up for the lack of movement - hasn't stopped for most of the day!!
> 
> xx

That seems to be what happens to me, I start thinking that she isn't moving as much...well not kicking as hard maybe is the right term... then the next dday she is moving tons and I think, "I was just over reacting".. I hate that feeling tho. Not knowing whether you should worry or not. I am SUCH a worrier... I worry about everything in my life, probably to an unhealthy extent. However, it sounds like you did just what you were suppose to do, good job mama! :flower:
When I had my 3D scan I was 26w5days I believe and the baby was 1lb15oz. But who knows what she weighs now! At the time they said she was average weight :shrug:
I'm glad LO is moving around loads for you today, he/she must want to reassure you that they are ok :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> Sorry to hear of your scare Ali :( it's awful when something happens and you don't know if it should be normal or not? :( But defo great that you got seen though. Did they say anything about slightly less movement the further on you get, as I heard that the bigger baby gets the less movement you may feel because they are running out of room, but I guess if it was very different from what you are used to in a matter of a few days then defo better to get it checked out! I bet it was such a huge relief when baby was moving a lot though and I bet it was lovely to see baby on a scan again as well? :D
> 
> Hopefully baby will gain a bit more weight over the next few weeks so that your progress will help relieve your worry. That's just an excuse and a reason to enjoy a bit more food now!! haha! Get those fats on baby!! :D
> 
> I've had a really bad morning at work, seems really trivial compared to your scare though Ali, but i'll share anyway and see what you think, am I over-reacting?? Is it just my hormones? lol
> 
> I was at work and one of the baby's woke up so I got her dressed and took her outside with the other babies, and I walked into the playground area just about to put her in a swing and from completely out of no-where, one of the girls who works in another room said 'you're bum's getting bigger now' and the girl that I work with said to her 'her bum or her bump?' and she said 'no her bum' and because of the Irish accent, I re-asked her 'my bum or bump?' she said 'no bum' then she continued to say I had a Beyonce bum now and rambled on about some other celebrity having bump implants..... I was so upset! :cry: My response to her was 'thanks, you cheeky bitch!' and I think she thought I was joking as she laughed and then said, 'oh in the last few months I just ballooned, I put weight on everywhere'. I just thought 'yeah and you haven't lost it either and your baby's a year and a half!' (I was so frustrated)
> 
> I just couldn't believe it, why did she feel the need to say that to me? and out of context like that, it's not like we were sat around talking about the pregnancy or any weight gain I think i've put on etc, just completely out of the blue! Why did she think that I want to hear that? it's not constructive and it's not gonna help me in anyway, the only reason I can think of is to be pure bitchy or/and in spite of being jealous? Maybe the fact that I'm still quite slim at almost 7 months pregnant and she's jealous or something? I mean, I know I have put on a few extra pounds around my hips as I can feel it in my love handles, but my work clothes are quite baggy and you can't really tell, I mean most of the parents don't even know i'm pregnant yet for goodness sake! I am still wearing the same size jeans/trousers as I was before I got pregnant, even if they are maternity ones and a bit snugger than before, but i'm pregnant!!! what is she to expect? that i'm not gonna put on any weight at all??
> 
> I seriously felt myself having to try really hard not to cry at work because of how shocked and upset I was with her comment, I mean it's bad enough to comment negatively on someone's weight anyway, let alone a pregnant hormonal woman who is likely to be a bit insecure of her changing body shape anyway! I just wanted to run away and never go back! lol I'm still really upset about it :cry:
> 
> Has anyone else come across comments or remarks that hint about weight gain or changing body shape etc? I just don't know why someone would be so cruel and like I said for what reason? What did she think she was accomplishing in saying that to me? It certainly wasn't funny and no-one else laughed! I kind of stormed off as it was my break time anyway so I hope she got the hint that she had upset me, although she can be a bit of a bitch and speak her mind anyway so I bet she doesn't even see how her comment could of upset me.
> 
> Hope you have both had better days today? xxx

Fay,
That is absolutely HORRIBLE of her to say!!!! What a down right BITCH! One thing I have NEVER understood is why ppl think that b/c a woman is pregnant that gives them the right to talk to them about weight. Most woman are super sensitive about their body even BEFORE pregnancy, and then you add hormones on top of it... they think they will be less sensitive about it? NO WAY! Grrrrr that just upsets me that she was soooo rude! I hope she got the point, but sadly, she probably didn't think she did anything wrong... that selfish witch!

There is actually a thread in 3rd tri I was reading about comments that ppl should never make to a pregnant lady, I really wanted to copy it and paste it to fb. Even tho I haven't yet experienced it, I have a friend who is 5 wks ahead of me and she has a massive bump... it's gorgeous! And everytime she posts a pic on fb there are always loads of comments about how huge she is or are you sure there aren't 2 in there... it doesn't seem to bother her but it bothers me for her. 

I'm so sorry you had to deal with that... you look absolutely stunning, just remember that she is a jealous hag and wished she looked as good as you :hugs:


----------



## Summer76

oh Fay so sorry to hear about your day. You're definitely not overreacting, that's such a horrible thing for that woman to say and absolutely no need for it. What a bitch! It sounds to me that she is just completely jealous because you look absolutely gorgeous in the pics you've posted on here. I know it's easier said than done but try not to let it get to you as she's really not worth the upset and is just a rude, jealous, selfish cow. 

So sorry you had to go through it and it's definitely not trivial - dealing with pregnancy and the hormones is hard enough without having people like that to deal with :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Fay,
> That is absolutely HORRIBLE of her to say!!!! What a down right BITCH! One thing I have NEVER understood is why ppl think that b/c a woman is pregnant that gives them the right to talk to them about weight. Most woman are super sensitive about their body even BEFORE pregnancy, and then you add hormones on top of it... they think they will be less sensitive about it? NO WAY! Grrrrr that just upsets me that she was soooo rude! I hope she got the point, but sadly, she probably didn't think she did anything wrong... that selfish witch!
> 
> There is actually a thread in 3rd tri I was reading about comments that ppl should never make to a pregnant lady, I really wanted to copy it and paste it to fb. Even tho I haven't yet experienced it, I have a friend who is 5 wks ahead of me and she has a massive bump... it's gorgeous! And everytime she posts a pic on fb there are always loads of comments about how huge she is or are you sure there aren't 2 in there... it doesn't seem to bother her but it bothers me for her.
> 
> I'm so sorry you had to deal with that... you look absolutely stunning, just remember that she is a jealous hag and wished she looked as good as you :hugs:

Aww thanks hun, I just couldn't believe it to be honest, it's horrible how people can think they can get away with saying stuff like that! :( You can kind of let them off if they say wow you look big or getting bigger now etc, cause you just assume they are on about the baby, but when someone specifically says something to you about another body part, it's just really rude and inappropriate! :( 

I think i'm just really tired today too which isn't helping, i'm sure tomorrow i'll be fine and able to deal with it better if she says anything again. 

Thanks for your support though, sometimes you just need to vent off some anger and for someone to juts agree with you! lol :) xxxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> oh Fay so sorry to hear about your day. You're definitely not overreacting, that's such a horrible thing for that woman to say and absolutely no need for it. What a bitch! It sounds to me that she is just completely jealous because you look absolutely gorgeous in the pics you've posted on here. I know it's easier said than done but try not to let it get to you as she's really not worth the upset and is just a rude, jealous, selfish cow.
> 
> So sorry you had to go through it and it's definitely not trivial - dealing with pregnancy and the hormones is hard enough without having people like that to deal with :hugs:

Awww thank you! It's been one of those days for me! lol Glad that you both agree though, she is just a bitch! No need for it! 

As for your previous post, i'd love to find out how much they think my baby weighs hehe! They didn't tell me at my gender scan although I was only 20 weeks, so I wasn't really bothered about it at that point, a thought crossed my mind to pay for another scan just to see my baby again, but at £130 it is expensive and I can't really justify it at the moment what with us still having other things to buy first! lol 

But yeah it will be interesting to see what our babies weigh at birth :) it'll depend on when we give birth too, cause if one's at 37 weeks, and one's at 41/42 then there will be a significant difference I expect! haha!

Glad that you feel better now though and baby has been moving again, they were just having a lazy few days haha! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi ladies!!
Fay, I hope you are having a better day today :hugs:
Ali- hows that baby doing? Still moving like he/she should be? 
Have a great friday ladies!!!! :flower:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Fay, I hope you are having a better day today :hugs:
> Ali- hows that baby doing? Still moving like he/she should be?
> Have a great friday ladies!!!! :flower:

Hello!

Yes I am having a much better day today thanks :) Had an early night last night and got a good nights sleep, and it's friday, so defo a reason to be in a good mood! lol Only one more week and mike will be due home yay! :D

Hope you are having a good day? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Yay, one week! That will (hopefully) go fast!!!!! :) My day is fine, ready for 5:30 so I can fully enjoy it :)


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!
> Fay, I hope you are having a better day today :hugs:
> Ali- hows that baby doing? Still moving like he/she should be?
> Have a great friday ladies!!!! :flower:

Baby's moving much more again thankfully :) I think the LO must be making up for having a quiet couple of days as was VERY active yesterday evening and during the night! 

Hope you're both having a good weekend so far. We've got an unexpected free day tomorrow as the father in law was supposed to come down for the day (first visit since we found I was pregnant) but he forgot all about it and made other arrangements! So annoyed as I've no idea when we'll see him now, if at all before the baby's born. Just hope it's not a sign of how things will be once the baby's born.....

Fay, glad you had a better yesterday and only one week before Mike's home! Bet that'll fly by :)

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

That is pretty annoying that he would forget about his trip. MEN!!! :( 
I'm glad that LO is moving around loads for you :flower: 
I had some maternity pictures taken today by my sister in law. They turned out really good I think. I am pleased with them! She isn't a professional, but is good at it! I will post a couple of my favorites :)


----------



## AverysMommy




----------



## AverysMommy




----------



## AverysMommy




----------



## AverysMommy

Ok sorry, I ended up getting carried away! Too many favs :flower:
 



Attached Files:







kinsley 350.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FayA

OMG! those pics are fabulous!! I want some done now! haha! I especially like the ones of the family and the ones with the bows on your belly! That is soooooo cute!! I think I may steal that idea and try some for myself! hehe! By the way, is Kinsley the name you have decided on? :D It's very pretty! You guys are such a cute family and the addition of a baby girl will be perfect for you! :D 

We have a voucher for a professional photo shoot once baby is born, so i'm looking forward to that, it's free and they give you one picture, then you can buy others, so that should be fun :D I have always wanted some pregnancy ones too though so defo gonna try and do some of those :) 

Ali- That is so annoying about your father in law! It doesn't set you up with much hope for the future does it when like you say you don't see much of each other anyway, you would think that he's at least remember when he does arrange to meet up with you! tut tut! 

Hope you are having good wknds, I think i'm going to go swimming today, I really need to start getting into it as what with my pelvis discomfort it makes it harder for me to walk around for long distances now, so swimming will help take some of the weight off. xxx


----------



## FayA

Oh and Happy 31 weeks Ali! And sorry I missed yours 2 days ago Tara! Ooooo can't wait for my 30 week point tomorrow yay!! hehe xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks Fay! I was happy with how they turned out. You're so sweet with your comments about my fam :hugs: Well, I haven't gotten Dalton to 100% set Kinsley in stone but I REALLLY wanted that pic done and im almost certain that will be her name, so I did it anyway lol!!! He didn't object so he must agree ;) 
Steal away! We actually got most of these ideas off of pinterest. Do you have that website? It has really blown up here in the states! I kind of get lost on it, but there are so many different ideas on there for any and everything.
So sorry you are having such a hard time with your pelvic area, I really hope swimming will help you feel weightless for awhile!!! Did you say you have had this problem pre pregnancy too or will it go away once you have your baby? 
Soooo exciting that you have an appt tomorrow!!!!!!! YAY! Let us know how it goes!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Awww, Tara your pics are fantastic! You look amazing and I love the one where Avery is kissing your belly, so cute! Hope you can talk Dalton around to Kinsley as I agree, it is such a pretty name :) 

My sister is a really keen photographer and she's asked if she can be our 'official' photographer when she's home in the summer and can't wait for that now I've seen your pics!

Fay hope you had a good swim today. Is the problem you've been having no better since your physio? 

Happy 30 weeks for tomorrow! 

xx


----------



## Summer76

Couple of pics from a walk we did today in the glorious sunshine - was like a summer's day :D


----------



## AverysMommy

Fay, I just realized you said 30 week point not appt... LOL! I was thinking that you just had an appt last week, right? lol. Pregnancy brain! hahaha

Thanks Ali, we really had fun with them :flower: Your pics are adorable!!! You look sooo cute! When did your belly button pop? I always think that super adorable! Mine never did with Avery and prob won't this time either. I Have a really deep belly button (wierd i know) so it looks like a normal persons belly button now :haha:

Enjoy the beautiful weather!!!!!


----------



## Summer76

Thanks Tara :flower: My belly button has always stuck out a little bit anyway but really popped out a few weeks ago!


----------



## FayA

Tara- you got me worried there that i'm missing an appointment! haha Yeah 30 week point hehe! yay! I have heard of that pinterest actually, a friend of mine recommended it to be, so I'll have to check it out :) 

My pelvis pain comes and goes sometimes its no problem at all, then it's so bad I can't walk for a bit (like last night, got up to go for a wee and it was hurting me and I couldn't put any weight on it so I crawled to the bathroom haha! how stupid is that?!) It is better though since seeing the physio, but where as my pain used to be on the left side, it's kind of just travelled a bit to the middle and right side lol I'm not at the point of where I feel I need to get it checked again though, so I'll just soldier on for now, I will go back if it gets worse though. I would get it every now and then before pregnancy but nothing serious to question it, just thought it was normal twinges in my back every now and then from lifting things etc but now that she's aligned my pelvis I am hoping I won't suffer from it after baby's born, think it's just the extra weight now and where it's tipping my pelvis forward slightly.

Swimming was great though, defo want to do that at least twice a week, felt very good :) 

And Ali- love the pics! What a gorgeous place too! where about's is that? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 30 weeks Fay!!! :happydance:

That sounds terrible about your pain!!!! If it's so bad that you have to crawl to the bathroom then I think you need to have it checked out again! That isn't right!

I'm glad the swimming helped! I bet it felt great being weightless!!!!

Enjoy your day!
:hugs:


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Tara- you got me worried there that i'm missing an appointment! haha Yeah 30 week point hehe! yay! I have heard of that pinterest actually, a friend of mine recommended it to be, so I'll have to check it out :)
> 
> My pelvis pain comes and goes sometimes its no problem at all, then it's so bad I can't walk for a bit (like last night, got up to go for a wee and it was hurting me and I couldn't put any weight on it so I crawled to the bathroom haha! how stupid is that?!) It is better though since seeing the physio, but where as my pain used to be on the left side, it's kind of just travelled a bit to the middle and right side lol I'm not at the point of where I feel I need to get it checked again though, so I'll just soldier on for now, I will go back if it gets worse though. I would get it every now and then before pregnancy but nothing serious to question it, just thought it was normal twinges in my back every now and then from lifting things etc but now that she's aligned my pelvis I am hoping I won't suffer from it after baby's born, think it's just the extra weight now and where it's tipping my pelvis forward slightly.
> 
> Swimming was great though, defo want to do that at least twice a week, felt very good :)
> 
> And Ali- love the pics! What a gorgeous place too! where about's is that? xxx

oh Fay your pelvis pain sounds awful, especially not being able to put any weight on it :( Glad the swimming helped though and hopefully it won't continue once the baby's born. 

The pics were taken near to Beachy Head on the south coast which is where I live. Feel very very lucky to have that on my doorstep :) xxx


----------



## FayA

Yeah it's weird about my pelvis because although it sounds really bad, it's not if that makes sense? lol It's not so much painful as uncomfortable and not being able to put weight on it for a few mins, it's like it needs warming up! lol But yeah I will go and get it seen again if it continues, hopefully the swimming will help with it too :)

Aww yeah you are so lucky to be living near the coast, we used to and it was fab having the beach on your doorstep, especially for our dog too, I didn't realise how frustrating it was not having anywhere local to let your dog off the lead and run, since living in a more built up residential area you defo notice it lol! Last place we lived wasn't by the coast but it had fields and fields and some woodland areas right on our doorstep, so that was fab too. We need to drive in order to get him out to somewhere like that now, and he whines in the car, so that's extra frustrating haha! Just waiting on the dog walker actually to take him to her fields for me, but she's late! grrr! and I need a wee haha! The moment I go upstairs is the moment she'll arrive! 

Hope you are all having good days? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I was wondering if you ever got a dog walker! I was actually thinking about that yesterday and forgot to ask. How is that working out for you? Are you and your dog getting along better now? :flower:


----------



## FayA

Yes he's only been twice so far, and he loves it! And so do I! haha sounds odd but it's nice to have some time apart from him so he's not always under my feet!! Mike has a break from him for a bit whenever he goes away, but for me it's constant lol! We are defo getting along better now lol! But I still want him trained for a few things so mike's going to persist with that when he gets back with a trainer :) well hopefully as he'll be away for another two weeks after that but hopefully if he can at least get it started then I can continue with it.

So yeah, it takes a huge weight off my shoulders knowing he's getting out and letting off steam :) x


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm glad to hear that it is working out for you :hugs:

Nothing new going on here... same old thing, different day. I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Yeah it's weird about my pelvis because although it sounds really bad, it's not if that makes sense? lol It's not so much painful as uncomfortable and not being able to put weight on it for a few mins, it's like it needs warming up! lol But yeah I will go and get it seen again if it continues, hopefully the swimming will help with it too :)
> 
> Aww yeah you are so lucky to be living near the coast, we used to and it was fab having the beach on your doorstep, especially for our dog too, I didn't realise how frustrating it was not having anywhere local to let your dog off the lead and run, since living in a more built up residential area you defo notice it lol! Last place we lived wasn't by the coast but it had fields and fields and some woodland areas right on our doorstep, so that was fab too. We need to drive in order to get him out to somewhere like that now, and he whines in the car, so that's extra frustrating haha! Just waiting on the dog walker actually to take him to her fields for me, but she's late! grrr! and I need a wee haha! The moment I go upstairs is the moment she'll arrive!
> 
> Hope you are all having good days? xxx

I love being by the coast. We moved further inland for a little while and I felt really claustrophobic not being near the sea if that makes sense! Also looking forward to lots of trips to the beach with the little one in the summer :)

Hope your dog walker arrived so you could go for a wee! There's nothing worse at the moment than suddenly needing to go NOW!

I had a bit of a frustrating day at work today so been a bit stressed but now sitting here feeling baby move which definitely makes all the crap go away!

Hope you're both having a good day :hugs: xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm sorry you were stressed yesterday, Ali. I hope today is a better day for you :hugs:

I was so excited for today... a tiny milestone... but I'm able to say I'M DUE NEXT MONTH!!! :happydance: :haha: We have to have something to look forward too, right ladies? :flower:

My baby shower is in 23 days... yes... I'm counting down lol. Once again, I need something to distract me :) 

I hope you both have a fabulous day!!!!!


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> I love being by the coast. We moved further inland for a little while and I felt really claustrophobic not being near the sea if that makes sense! Also looking forward to lots of trips to the beach with the little one in the summer :)
> 
> Hope your dog walker arrived so you could go for a wee! There's nothing worse at the moment than suddenly needing to go NOW!
> 
> I had a bit of a frustrating day at work today so been a bit stressed but now sitting here feeling baby move which definitely makes all the crap go away!
> 
> Hope you're both having a good day :hugs: xxx

Yeah I know exactly what you mean! Being from Portsmouth, we are quite close to the beach there too and when we go back to visit, it's sooo nice to just have the sea close by! And it will be bliss in the summer when you have baby, going for lovely walks! Fresh sea air to help baby sleep too hehe! 

Dog walker came right after I sent that message so very pleased! haha
Sorry you had a frustrating day, :( those suck! But baby wriggles make you feel so much better! I always want to say to someone, quick come and feel this! Just so I can share it with someone, but I always think that people may be weirded out by it lol! 

I can relate to the frustrating day though! I had one today, Thursday is our busiest day at work and there are 15 babies all together, so it gets VERY hectic, especially when one crying sets half of the others off too lol! Then add to it 2 that were feeling ill and at least 3 that are going through a hitting and pushing stage, I was just glad to leave at 1! lol Hope you had a better day today? 

xxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I'm sorry you were stressed yesterday, Ali. I hope today is a better day for you :hugs:
> 
> I was so excited for today... a tiny milestone... but I'm able to say I'M DUE NEXT MONTH!!! :happydance: :haha: We have to have something to look forward too, right ladies? :flower:
> 
> My baby shower is in 23 days... yes... I'm counting down lol. Once again, I need something to distract me :)
> 
> I hope you both have a fabulous day!!!!!

Yay for reaching that milestone!! yay!! :D As I'm due beginning of May I have to wait another 4-5 weeks to say that, damn it! haha But it is so exciting and I love having little countdowns :) It just makes you feel better having something smaller to look forward to until it's time for the big thing!! :D hehe! I suppose my next thing to look forward to is my next midwife appointment which is next Thursday :) 

Hearing about your baby shower, really makes me want one now! lol! You are gonna have so much fun! Please take lots of photos for us to see too :D 
Have a great day! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Next thursday!! Woohoo! :) Those are always exciting too.. even if they do nothing, it's nice to have that to look forward to! My next appt is the day after yours!  I think they will be booking another scan at that appt?!?! He said he wants one at 34 weeks and next week I'll be 33 weeks... so I suppose they will book one. I'm kinda nervous/excited to see if I have a big girl or not. I reaaaalllllly hope not but I'll keep her either way :haha:

I'm sure there will be lots of pictures taken and I will share them with you!!!

Have a great day!!!
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

Oh and look what my mum knitted me :) they arrived in the post today and I'm so excited about them! They are soooooo cute! As they don't know the gender yet I asked if she could knit me a hat in each colour so that baby has something gender specific to wear when it comes home, and she made the booties and mittens to match with it! Soooo cute! :) So we also have something pink just in-case scan was very wrong! lol :) If not then I will save them for our next child if they turn out to be a girl :) hehe! 

Oh and also have you girls heard of or thought about raspberry leaf tea? or the tablet form of it? I have heard good things about it although I haven't really read a lot to be honest, the hospital also recommended a few natural remedies in the pack we got given at our antenatal sessions and it was also in there, it said that you can start to take them from 32 weeks and it helps to tone the uterus in preparation for labour and birth and aid delivery, apparently it strengthens the uterus so that contractions are more effective and reduces the second stage of labour, helps it to go back to normal size after delivery and even encourage the milk let down.....so I think I will be trying those when I hit 32 weeks, is anyone else taking anything like that to try and help prepare their bodies? xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC02718.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AverysMommy

OMG those are soooo cute!!!! Your mother is so sweet! :flower: 

I haven't heard of that!!! I will have to do some research about it and ask my doctor! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Next thursday!! Woohoo! :) Those are always exciting too.. even if they do nothing, it's nice to have that to look forward to! My next appt is the day after yours!  I think they will be booking another scan at that appt?!?! He said he wants one at 34 weeks and next week I'll be 33 weeks... so I suppose they will book one. I'm kinda nervous/excited to see if I have a big girl or not. I reaaaalllllly hope not but I'll keep her either way :haha:
> 
> I'm sure there will be lots of pictures taken and I will share them with you!!!
> 
> Have a great day!!!
> :hugs:

Aww so exciting! I so wish I was having another scan too! lol! 20 weeks seems like a long time to wait to see my baby again, (from the last scan) makes it more exciting I suppose knowing nothing about potential size etc so it's all completely new info for me at the birth lol! I'm so curious to know what the weight of baby will be though lol! xxx

And no probs about the tip, yeah see what your doc says, will be interesting to see what they think of it over there in the US :) x


----------



## Summer76

Evening Ladies! 

Had a much better day today thankfully :) 

lol, Tara I hadn't thought about that milestone, sounds so close saying we're due next month!! (sorry Fay! It's only just for me though so I may well be into May!) :)

That's great that you'll be getting another scan soon, will look forward to hearing what your little girl's weight is!


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Oh and look what my mum knitted me :) they arrived in the post today and I'm so excited about them! They are soooooo cute! As they don't know the gender yet I asked if she could knit me a hat in each colour so that baby has something gender specific to wear when it comes home, and she made the booties and mittens to match with it! Soooo cute! :) So we also have something pink just in-case scan was very wrong! lol :) If not then I will save them for our next child if they turn out to be a girl :) hehe!
> 
> Oh and also have you girls heard of or thought about raspberry leaf tea? or the tablet form of it? I have heard good things about it although I haven't really read a lot to be honest, the hospital also recommended a few natural remedies in the pack we got given at our antenatal sessions and it was also in there, it said that you can start to take them from 32 weeks and it helps to tone the uterus in preparation for labour and birth and aid delivery, apparently it strengthens the uterus so that contractions are more effective and reduces the second stage of labour, helps it to go back to normal size after delivery and even encourage the milk let down.....so I think I will be trying those when I hit 32 weeks, is anyone else taking anything like that to try and help prepare their bodies? xxx

These are so cute! Will look just adorable on the little one! 

I'd not heard that about raspberry leaf tea but think I have seen it referred to in posts on other forums on here. Will give anything a go that will help with labour anyway!

Hope you have a better day tomorrow, at least it's Friday :happydance:


----------



## FayA

wooo hooo friday! Can't wait to have a lay in tomorrow then mike will be home :D yay! lol 

Hope you have good days today xxx

And Happy 32 Weeks Tara!! wow!!! :D


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks Fay! 

Happy Friday to you ladies!!!!

Yay for Mike being home!!! So happy for you :flower:


----------



## AverysMommy

Still a squash... boo! LOL


----------



## FayA

haha I wonder when the fruit will change, maybe at 33-34? can't be many left now eeeek!! xxx

Loving your picture change btw Tara, I was meant to say earlier :) so cute! x


----------



## AverysMommy

I hope it changes soon, I use to always look forward to that every week lol! 

Thank you... it's one of my favorite pictures :cloud9: He is always hugging and kissing my belly so it seems so fitting. I think I will miss that when I'm not pregnant... does that seem silly??? lol


----------



## AverysMommy

I was just looking and there is only 2 fruits left!!! Honeydew then watermelon! WOW!!!!

Edit: I just saw someone elses ticker at 33 weeks and she was a honeydew. So I guess that solves that! Then I wonder when we go to watermelon? maybe 37 weeks?


----------



## FayA

no that doesn't sound silly at all, it's a lovely bonding experience for you three, so it's understandable, but instead you can replace that will lots of family cuddles and kisses instead hehe! He's is gonna have such a big smile on his face, of pride too, when he holds his little sister!! awwww! :) 

I have just read on a website that I have been following weekly, that an increase in vaginal discharge could mean an onset of labour....now it doesn't elaborate like what kind of discharge, whether they are on about the mucus plug or not? But I have noticed my discharge becoming a lot more frequent recently and it's put me in a little state of alertness! lol I'm hoping that it's normal and it doesn't mean early labour or anything, I know you get an increase in it anyway in pregnancy so I am hoping that it's nothing to worry about, it's not changed in consistency or colour etc, so i'm not too worried, it's just I didn't realise that was a sign of approaching labour too....made me think about it more! lol I think i'll mention it to the midwife on thursday to see what she says. 

Has anyone else noticed an increase in this over the last few weeks or any changes? what's it like for you girls? I know it's a personal question, if you don't mind revealing lol! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

It's funny you mention that actually... just yesterday I noticed mine was actually changing in consistancy. Which I was use to prepregnancy, I always knew where I was in my cycle due to my discharge. But with this pregnancy it has been mainly watery... and I never really knew if it was just some pee (gross I know) from her pushing on my bladder or actual watery discharge. But yesterday it turned more whiteish... I was concerned with a yeast infection... but I have no other symptoms! Im not itching and it doesn't burn at all! If it weren't for the discharge I would have no reason to be concerned. 
I would definitely mention it to your midwife and see what she says. I have heard if the watery type gets to be more you should ask the dr or midwife as it could be amniotic fluid and preterm labor. (Sometimes I hate google! lol) It's hard not knowing whats going on with our bodies!!!! And when we should worry... Im sure everything is fine but definitely mention it to her :flower:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> It's funny you mention that actually... just yesterday I noticed mine was actually changing in consistancy. Which I was use to prepregnancy, I always knew where I was in my cycle due to my discharge. But with this pregnancy it has been mainly watery... and I never really knew if it was just some pee (gross I know) from her pushing on my bladder or actual watery discharge. But yesterday it turned more whiteish... I was concerned with a yeast infection... but I have no other symptoms! Im not itching and it doesn't burn at all! If it weren't for the discharge I would have no reason to be concerned.
> I would definitely mention it to your midwife and see what she says. I have heard if the watery type gets to be more you should ask the dr or midwife as it could be amniotic fluid and preterm labor. (Sometimes I hate google! lol) It's hard not knowing whats going on with our bodies!!!! And when we should worry... Im sure everything is fine but definitely mention it to her :flower:

Yeah it's very odd because what's 'normal' for me is a thinish clear/white discharge, sometimes it gets thicker, like you say pre-pregnancy it would tell me where I am in my cycle, and whenever I talked about it pre-pregnancy to a doctor, a white non-offensive discharge was normal, as I also had a test for any infections which came back negative. During pregnancy however, it has been a bit more watery like you say, sometimes clear, but when it comes out with a bit more volume it would be white too. But you are right sometimes I think, oh god, I hope that wasn't leaking fluid or anything lol! (or pee! haha) 

But in regards to yours, I was always told if it's not really thick and itchy and burning etc then it's normal, clear/white and even slightly yellow is normal, but anything else like green or grey etc is a sign of infection, I suppose all women are different so we'd have to get any concerns checked out on an individual basis to determine if anything's wrong, as what's normal for one woman may not be for another. So I'll keep an eye on it and make a note of how it is, and then mention it on thursday, I am feeling a lot of pressure from baby moving down low, so it may just be baby pushing a bit more out in that region! lol I'd like to see if she can tell the position of the baby as sometimes I feel that baby is soooo low, how can they baby not be engaged already??! Feels like a hand or foot could emerge at any min! lol I'm not too concerned about it at this stage though as i've had no pain or any other symptoms that make me think otherwise xxx


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> no that doesn't sound silly at all, it's a lovely bonding experience for you three, so it's understandable, but instead you can replace that will lots of family cuddles and kisses instead hehe! He's is gonna have such a big smile on his face, of pride too, when he holds his little sister!! awwww! :)
> 
> I have just read on a website that I have been following weekly, that an increase in vaginal discharge could mean an onset of labour....now it doesn't elaborate like what kind of discharge, whether they are on about the mucus plug or not? But I have noticed my discharge becoming a lot more frequent recently and it's put me in a little state of alertness! lol I'm hoping that it's normal and it doesn't mean early labour or anything, I know you get an increase in it anyway in pregnancy so I am hoping that it's nothing to worry about, it's not changed in consistency or colour etc, so i'm not too worried, it's just I didn't realise that was a sign of approaching labour too....made me think about it more! lol I think i'll mention it to the midwife on thursday to see what she says.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed an increase in this over the last few weeks or any changes? what's it like for you girls? I know it's a personal question, if you don't mind revealing lol! xxx

I didn't realise that about increase in discharge being a sign of labour! I've had an increase through a lot of the pregnancy anyway but it's always been fairly watery so not really thought anything of it. Probably worth mentioning to the midwife on Thursday though just to be sure - you'll have to let us know what she says! 

Hope you've both had a good weekend :) Fay, is Mike home now?

Tara, sorry it's a bit late but happy 32 weeks! :)


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> FayA said:
> 
> 
> no that doesn't sound silly at all, it's a lovely bonding experience for you three, so it's understandable, but instead you can replace that will lots of family cuddles and kisses instead hehe! He's is gonna have such a big smile on his face, of pride too, when he holds his little sister!! awwww! :)
> 
> I have just read on a website that I have been following weekly, that an increase in vaginal discharge could mean an onset of labour....now it doesn't elaborate like what kind of discharge, whether they are on about the mucus plug or not? But I have noticed my discharge becoming a lot more frequent recently and it's put me in a little state of alertness! lol I'm hoping that it's normal and it doesn't mean early labour or anything, I know you get an increase in it anyway in pregnancy so I am hoping that it's nothing to worry about, it's not changed in consistency or colour etc, so i'm not too worried, it's just I didn't realise that was a sign of approaching labour too....made me think about it more! lol I think i'll mention it to the midwife on thursday to see what she says.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed an increase in this over the last few weeks or any changes? what's it like for you girls? I know it's a personal question, if you don't mind revealing lol! xxx
> 
> I didn't realise that about increase in discharge being a sign of labour! I've had an increase through a lot of the pregnancy anyway but it's always been fairly watery so not really thought anything of it. Probably worth mentioning to the midwife on Thursday though just to be sure - you'll have to let us know what she says!
> 
> Hope you've both had a good weekend :) Fay, is Mike home now?
> 
> Tara, sorry it's a bit late but happy 32 weeks! :)Click to expand...

Yeah I know, I didn't realise either until I read that bit of info from Emma's diary for 31 weeks, yeah mine's increased during pregnancy but just over the last week or so maybe slightly more, I was thinking maybe it's because baby was kicking me a lot in the cervix area causing more to come away and out? lol But I don't know? I'll see what she says on thurs.

Yes mike is home now!! yay! thank goodness, it's so nice to have him home and he was also sooo glad to be back! He's had a miserable few weeks on this course and being away from home at the wknds, so it's lovely now :) 

I'm just off for a swim, hope you ladies have a lovely day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm glad that Mike is home :) Will he be home for awhile now? I know you said he's leaving again but I can't remember when. Enjoy your swim!!!!

Happy 32 weeks Ali!!!!! 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## FayA

Thank you :) Yeah he's only home for 2 weeks then away again for 2 weeks, and fingers crossed that will be that for a while at least, (well it better be, as i'll be due after that! lol and i'm not letting him go anywhere!! lol) 

Swim was good thanks, although it was the army swimming pool on the camp (as it's free) and I was the only one in there! lol Felt really awkward though as it felt like the lifeguard was just watching me the whole time! lol eeek! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I bet that would feel awkward! Glad you had a good swim though :flower: OH and happy 31 weeks to you!! I just realized it :)


----------



## FayA

Aww thanks :) 

So are either of you experiencing braxton hicks yet? I have heard that they can start as early as second trimester but I haven't had any sign of anything like that yet x


----------



## AverysMommy

idk to be honest. Sometimes I think maybe it's a BH but then other times I think it's just her pushing REALLY low and it's a bit painful for a minute. I really think it's more that then a BH but Im not sure lol. You would think I would know since I've had a baby before but I don't ever remember experiencing BH with Avery either... :shrug: I remember you mentioning how low your LO is sometimes and I don't think I ever commented on that. I know EXACTLY what you mean. Sometimes I feel like she is READY to come bursting out! The pressure so low, my gosh!!!!! I hope that means things will start earlier rather than later :flower: but who knows.


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> idk to be honest. Sometimes I think maybe it's a BH but then other times I think it's just her pushing REALLY low and it's a bit painful for a minute. I really think it's more that then a BH but Im not sure lol. You would think I would know since I've had a baby before but I don't ever remember experiencing BH with Avery either... :shrug: I remember you mentioning how low your LO is sometimes and I don't think I ever commented on that. I know EXACTLY what you mean. Sometimes I feel like she is READY to come bursting out! The pressure so low, my gosh!!!!! I hope that means things will start earlier rather than later :flower: but who knows.

Yeah I know what you mean, and i've been reading up a little bit on BH and i'm thinking maybe I have been getting a few, but then again like you said i'm not really sure if it's a BH or just pressure from baby, or muscles stretching etc? But I would wake up remembering I felt some mild cramps right under my bump, but nothing bad enough to think it was anything to pay attention too, like I said I just thought it was my muscles stretching or something, but BH can be painless and mild cramp like, so could be? I suppose I'll pay a bit more attention to any aches and pains now to see if it could fit in with the symptoms of BH. How crazy is this though, I read that BH start from 6 weeks in pregnancy!! 6?!! lol But they are never felt at that stage and are just preparing uterus for later on. Seems crazy that they can start that early without us even realising! lol 

But yeah I'm defo intrigued in baby's position, cause sometimes I think, the activity is sooooo low that maybe baby's starting to engage? I'll have to read up about that and see how early baby's can start to engage from? Surely I would think i'd be far too early, so i'll have to see what info I come across. xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies!

Fay, that's great that Mike's now home :) And happy 31 weeks! 

I think I've been feeling braxton hicks as I've had a few times where everything has just tightened for about 30 secs or so but it's not been painful just slightly uncomfortable. I'll then get other times though where I'll feel part of my bump harden and it feels more like it's the LO pressing against me then moving away, so I'm not really sure!! I've got a midwife appt tomorrow so was thinking of asking her opinion then and see what she says. Will also hopefully find out if the baby's still in breach position or not! xx


----------



## AverysMommy

It sounds like it's an exciting week of midwife/doctor appts!!!! We all 3 have one this week! Woohoo! Let us know how your appt goes, Ali! :flower:


----------



## FayA

Yeah let us know how it goes :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> idk to be honest. Sometimes I think maybe it's a BH but then other times I think it's just her pushing REALLY low and it's a bit painful for a minute. I really think it's more that then a BH but Im not sure lol. You would think I would know since I've had a baby before but I don't ever remember experiencing BH with Avery either... :shrug: I remember you mentioning how low your LO is sometimes and I don't think I ever commented on that. I know EXACTLY what you mean. Sometimes I feel like she is READY to come bursting out! The pressure so low, my gosh!!!!! I hope that means things will start earlier rather than later :flower: but who knows.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean, and i've been reading up a little bit on BH and i'm thinking maybe I have been getting a few, but then again like you said i'm not really sure if it's a BH or just pressure from baby, or muscles stretching etc? But I would wake up remembering I felt some mild cramps right under my bump, but nothing bad enough to think it was anything to pay attention too, like I said I just thought it was my muscles stretching or something, but BH can be painless and mild cramp like, so could be? I suppose I'll pay a bit more attention to any aches and pains now to see if it could fit in with the symptoms of BH. How crazy is this though, I read that BH start from 6 weeks in pregnancy!! 6?!! lol But they are never felt at that stage and are just preparing uterus for later on. Seems crazy that they can start that early without us even realising! lol
> 
> But yeah I'm defo intrigued in baby's position, cause sometimes I think, the activity is sooooo low that maybe baby's starting to engage? I'll have to read up about that and see how early baby's can start to engage from? Surely I would think i'd be far too early, so i'll have to see what info I come across. xxxClick to expand...

That is pretty crazy that BH can start at 6 weeks!!! WOW! Did you find anything out about early the baby can start engaging? I think i will start looking into it too, as I am really curious!!! :hugs:


----------



## Summer76

So my appointment went pretty well, looks like baby is no longer in breech position which is great news :D I'm still measuring slightly small but the midwife said the scan next week will be a better guide and not really anything to worry about at this stage. 

I asked about the BH's and she said it is a tightening all over for just a few seconds which I've maybe had once or twice but what I tend to get more of is the baby's head or bum pushing into my bump as s/he moves! Also listened for baby's heartbeat which was strong and healthy, love being able to hear that each time :D

Have got our first antenatal class tonight which I'm looking forward to, should get more info on birth choices etc. Will let you know how it goes! 

Hope you both have a good evening :flower: xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh what great news that the baby is no longer breech!!!! It sounds like everything is great! And I think having a baby on the smaller side isn't too bad :) hehe. Especially if you are a petite lady. 
Good luck at your class tonight!!


----------



## FayA

Yeah that's great news about your appointment!! :) Glad it went well, and it is lovely hearing the heartbeat isn't it? :) yay for baby not being breech too, although I heard that it doesn't really mean much until about 36 weeks where they are in a more perm position, but I don't know how true that is?
But yes, have fun tonight, hope you learn some good stuff :) 

Yeah I think my pressure that I have been feeling is more the baby moving rather than BH, as like you said I feel a head or bum pushing out on my belly, I often see it too which looks really odd as my belly is often a weird shape when baby does that! lol 

Tara- I didn't get an exact answer for the engagement question, but from what I did pick up though is that there are women who's baby's engage from as early as 30 weeks, but that doesn't necessarily mean that they'll have an early labour though, I read one woman said that her baby was engaged at 30 weeks but didn't give birth til 42 weeks, so I suppose it's just baby wanting a bit more room or something, i'm not sure?? lol 

A parent of a child who I look after actually came in today and said that I looked liked I had 'dropped' so I don't know if she really noticed a difference or where my bump's getting bigger now it appears that way? But my bumps always been pretty low, for example, i've never had any problems with getting movements in the ribs etc, my movements are always low down and in line with belly button really, so baby's never been high up for me. Only two more days to wait and see what midwife says though :) 

Hope you have had good days? I had a hectic one at work and I've been feeling more hormonal over the last day or two lol! I know it's hormones as I know i'm being silly, like earlier, mike forgot his sports kit for work, so once I got in I got together a few things he asked for and gave it to his friend to take into work for him, he asked for his nike trainers, and he has 3 pairs of nike trainers! lol So I just guessed the ones that I thought looked more sport like, and he then sent me a text saying I got them wrong, but he was only messing around, he wasn't being serious etc and I just burst into tears thinking he was having a go at me! haha! It's so stupid cause I know he was joking, but I just felt so emotional. I just put it down to having a bad day at work! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Aww Im sorry you are so emotional today. Our hormones are crazy sometimes arent they! I tend to cry at commericals even LOL. Arg!!!! Men should know better than to give us a hard time, even if they are joking. :)
That's pretty interesting about the engaging... so really it means nothing eh? I was going to mention yesterday that you haven't posted a pic in a while, you should share a pic with us next time you take one :) I would like to see if you have dropped!!! That would explain the pressure. It'll be interesting to see what your midwife says.


----------



## FayA

Ok I will, I'll see what ones I have on my computer, if not i'll take one later and upload it for you, I don't feel like I have dropped, but I feel the pressure down low and think to myself how much lower can baby get?? lol xxx


----------



## FayA

yeah by the looks of this pic, I don't think it looks like i've dropped x
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks pregnant belly.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AverysMommy

You have such a perfectly rounded little bump!!!! So jealous! Beautiful :flower:


----------



## FayA

Awww thank you, although I feel so frumpy around my love handles and bum, I am wearing more casual clothes to try and reduce the appearance of anything digging in and creating rolls! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I really am not trying to offend you, only give you a compliment so I hope you take it that way.... but I really don't see where on earth you could even hide love handles or a bum. You look like you don't have an ounce of fat... all sweet baby. You honestly have the perfect baby bump/body! Lucky lucky lady :flower:


----------



## AverysMommy

This was taken just now. man, I feel huge compared to you!!!! :( Do you see how HIGH she goes up in my belly! Right up to my chest!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image (4).jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Summer76

Tara, you're definitely not huge, that's a lovely looking bump :) Fay yours is a gorgeous bump too and most definitely looks all baby :) :flower:

Had a good class last night though for all the reading I've been doing it made me realise I still know nothing! Was very interesting and was good to meet other parents to be but it also felt a bit like information overload by the end. So much to cram in to only a few sessions! 

Fay, I think you're right about baby not being in a permanent position until 36 weeks so fingers crossed the LO doesn't move again lol! At the class last night the teacher said that lying on your left side is best as it helps the baby get into the best position for labour so going to be doing that as much as possible from now on! 

Hope you're having a better day today, it's crazy what the hormones can do to us sometimes but Tara's right, men should know better!! :hugs: I was feeling quite emotional earlier and the only thing I could really put it down to was being fed up of the cold weather!

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :)

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks Ali :flower: 
TMI but the iron has started to work against me... so maybe that's why I am feeling so big and tight!!! 
I'm glad your class went well, Im sure you got all the important info in your brain somewhere, even if it feels like it's over flowing. :)
Have a great night!!!!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> This was taken just now. man, I feel huge compared to you!!!! :( Do you see how HIGH she goes up in my belly! Right up to my chest!!!!!!

Defo not huge!!! we must all think we see different images of ourselves to what we really look like then? lol But i'd say our bumps are very similar, with the exception of yours being higher like you say, she's defo tucked right up there, bless her!! :D gorgeous! xxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Tara, you're definitely not huge, that's a lovely looking bump :) Fay yours is a gorgeous bump too and most definitely looks all baby :) :flower:
> 
> Had a good class last night though for all the reading I've been doing it made me realise I still know nothing! Was very interesting and was good to meet other parents to be but it also felt a bit like information overload by the end. So much to cram in to only a few sessions!
> 
> Fay, I think you're right about baby not being in a permanent position until 36 weeks so fingers crossed the LO doesn't move again lol! At the class last night the teacher said that lying on your left side is best as it helps the baby get into the best position for labour so going to be doing that as much as possible from now on!
> 
> Hope you're having a better day today, it's crazy what the hormones can do to us sometimes but Tara's right, men should know better!! :hugs: I was feeling quite emotional earlier and the only thing I could really put it down to was being fed up of the cold weather!
> 
> Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :)
> 
> xx

Thanks hun :) 

Glad your class went well, but I defo agree it was a bit of information overload wasn't it! lol I honestly think your classes are different to mine though as everything we got told was pretty basic and common sense, if you learn any interesting facts or tips, let us know :) 

Yes I've heard lying on left side helps baby's positioning and apparently it's best for oxygen supply to cause it's not resting on an artery or something?? lol And they said that lying on your back can cause you to feel light headed or that it's uncomfortable, sometimes i'll find myself lying on my back during my sleep and i've never felt it to be uncomfortable or anything until this morning! lol I woke up to go to the toilet and man I felt nauseous! must of been baby lying on my stomach or something? I have been feeling a tad more indigestion/heartburn lately too, nothing too uncomfortable, just little niggles above my bump in the middle of my chest.

Looking forward to my appointment this afternoon :) i'll let you know how it goes, think I best write a list of the things I want to ask as I reckon i'll forget once I get there! lol Have a good day ladies xxxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Thanks Ali :flower:
> TMI but the iron has started to work against me... so maybe that's why I am feeling so big and tight!!!
> I'm glad your class went well, Im sure you got all the important info in your brain somewhere, even if it feels like it's over flowing. :)
> Have a great night!!!!

Oh no Tara! Hope your not feeling too uncomfortable with the iron side effects! :( I have had periods of constipation and it is sooooo annoying!! It's just horrible isn't it! Drink lots of fluids and if it doesn't get better then maybe they can provide something to help with that too, or change the iron tablets? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thank you... it is funny how we see ourselves differently than others see us. What's strange is LO sometimes feels so high I can feel her almost kicking my boobs and then other times she feels like she's trying to push her head out of my lady parts! She must stretch out sometimes? idk!!! 
I hope your appt goes well, make sure to update us :)
I'm sorry you are suffering heartburn, that is really NO fun at all. I have been taking an over the counter drug to help with my heartburn and I just take it daily so I rarely have to be bothered with it anymore. It's not cheap so I am looking forward to not taking it anymore!!
I can't remember... when does your maternity leave start?? You have to be getting close. I know I have asked several times, forgive my pregnancy brain :haha: Is it 37 weeks?
Have a great day!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Thank you... it is funny how we see ourselves differently than others see us. What's strange is LO sometimes feels so high I can feel her almost kicking my boobs and then other times she feels like she's trying to push her head out of my lady parts! She must stretch out sometimes? idk!!!
> I hope your appt goes well, make sure to update us :)
> I'm sorry you are suffering heartburn, that is really NO fun at all. I have been taking an over the counter drug to help with my heartburn and I just take it daily so I rarely have to be bothered with it anymore. It's not cheap so I am looking forward to not taking it anymore!!
> I can't remember... when does your maternity leave start?? You have to be getting close. I know I have asked several times, forgive my pregnancy brain :haha: Is it 37 weeks?
> Have a great day!

Yeah I know, I see myself as I feel I think, if I feel big, I think I look big, if that's makes sense? lol

Appointment went well though, was in there a little longer as they had a student midwife, so they were going over a few things in more detail, I ws measuring 32cm, and for 31wks and 3 days i'm ok with that! lol 
Baby was in breech position this time though, lol so that explains why I have been feeling more pressure on my cervix, it's because he's literally been doing the river dance on my ladybits!! haha He moves around soooo much that I'm not surprised that he was breech today lol, thought I felt a really hard bit on my belly over the last few days, just wasn't sure if it was a head or bum lol!

She did however, find protein in my urine, which she said could just be an increase of discharge, which I then mentioned that I had been getting more of it, and she said as long as it's white and not offensive then it's normal. She is going to send off my urine to check everything's ok and get back to me, so hopefully it's ok and nothing else. She said to let her know if I have any back pain or pain passing urine, which I haven't had so it should be ok. 

I asked her about the induction policy and she said I have to wait 14 days after my due date to be induced, and that they wouldn't do it any earlier unless there was a reason to get baby out. So I'm just really hoping that baby isn't that late, as my mum and sister are coming over for 2 weeks on my due date, and because they have had to book it in advance because of work commitments, it'll be a shame if they come over and baby hasn't made an appearance. I'm just gonna try and do everything they suggest to get labour started from about 37-38 weeks and hope for the best!! lol Hopefully he's not too stubborn and because he's such a wriggler, he'll want out once he's bigger and can't move around as much! lol 

My maternity leave starts when i'm 36 weeks, and it can't come quickly enough!! lol I have some time off work now, I don't go back until tuesday so i'm looking forward to that break. I just find i'm getting really impatient now, I just want to look after my baby, not other peoples! lol So only another 4 weeks at work, oh I hope they go quickly!! And don't worry about being forgetful, I am totally the same!! I forget what I write in these posts and probably end up repeating myself about 10 times! haha

Oh good news :) mike doesn't have to go away again now for those 2 weeks, so he'll be here from now on :) yay! He managed to get someone else to go on the course instead that would benefit from it more than mike :) 

Hope you've had good days, and it's your appointment tomorrow isn't it? Good luck with that! Look forward to hearing all about yours :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh Im glad your appt went well :flower: My sister in law had protein in her urine when she was pregnant, but I don't think anything was ever done b/c of it. What exactly happens with that?? Do you know? Will the protein just go away? 

Did she seem concerned about him being breech or is it too early to worry about that?

I am SO happy for you that Mike doesn't have to leave! What a relief!!! That would be getting too close to being full term, and you never know when Labor will start. So I am happy for you!!!

My appt is in 2 hours, so I will let you know how it goes. I don't expect much out of the appt... I can't wait until we get to the cervix checking appts to see if we are starting to dilate!! That will get exciting :happydance:

I will check back later! Oh and 36 weeks!! Not too much longer for you!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm a honeydew!!! Only one more fruit to go!!! WOW that seems unreal!


----------



## AverysMommy

Well, just as I suspected... nothing exciting happened at this appt. Which I guess is ok, it means everything is going like it should. He said they will start cervix checking at my next appt on the 27th. That's when the fun starts.. you get to see if your body is starting the birthing process :) I have a sono scheduled for the 20th to see how big she is. So lots of stuff going on this month. I hope you are all having a good day :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Wow I have never heard on cervix checking at your appointments?? lol I'll have to look into if that's just in the US? I thought they'd only check your cervix when you go in to the hospital when you think labour has started. I'll defo look into that otherwise I may get a shock at my next appointment! haha!

Yay! Your fruit hss changed, happy 33 weeks! 33!!! wow!! haha still can't believe it! 

Glad your appointment went well :) It can feel a bit deflating when nothing happens, but like you say it's a good thing :) With regards to mine, she didn't seem worried about the protein in the urine or baby in breech position, I think they'll start to recommend things to do to turn baby once you hit about 36 weeks I think, so hopefully he'll just turn and start to engage soon so that he can stay put! haha With the protein, not really sure, think it can be quite common as 2 appointments ago they found a trace of it in my urine, then the next app was nil, then this appointment it was 1+, whatever that means lol, she just took a sample to send off to rule out urine infections and stuff like that I think?

Yeah great news about mike! I am also relieved just in case I go really early! Fingers crossed I won't and he'll wait until 37 weeks earliest! 

Very exciting month for you then :) ooooo bet you can't wait for the sono! :D do you think she's got bigger? Or are you not really sure at the mo?xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

The funny thing is, he didn't mention her being big this time?!?! I think it's just routine that this particular doctor does them late into 3rd tri... idk!!! But I'll take it! I hope she isn't big though :)

Well, here they start checking to see if you are dilated or not from about 36 weeks on at every appt. Do they not do that there? Maybe I said it wrong by calling it cervix checking?!?! 

I'm glad there's nothing to be worried about with the baby being breech or the protein. What a relief! And I am sure your LO will stay put until atleast 38 weeks :flower: Just give him a talking to! :haha:

Have a great weekend with Mike!!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

I just remembered that I had a dream that she was a 20lb baby!!!!!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## FayA

haha oh good lord!! 20lbs! ouch!! lol 

And yeah i'm pretty sure they don't do any internal examinations until labour, not heard of that before though, I shall ask my midwife next time I see her to make sure though lol.

That's good about your doc not mentioning baby being big though, your scan will put you at more ease I'm sure anyway :) Have a great weekend! xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hello! 

Hope you've both had a good weekend :)

Fay, glad your appt went well. I'm not really what happens if they find protein either but sounds like nothing to worry about. Hopefully the LO will move again for you by 36 weeks though - apparently being on all fours helps as it gives the baby more room to move about! 

That's so great that Mike doesn't have to go away again and that he'll definitely be there closer to the birth day. Yay! Hopefully you can persuade the baby to make an appearance about 38 weeks in time for your mum and sister visiting too! 

Tara, glad your appointment went well too :) I've not heard of cervix checking at appointments either so maybe is a US thing? That's exciting that you've got another sono booked in soon, will look forward to hearing how much your LO has grown :)

oh, and happy 33 weeks! :flower:

I've had quite a busy weekend sorting out baby bits and pieces and had planned on painting the nursery but we can't decide on a colour we like! definitely going to have yellow to keep it neutral but bright but we're (well me!) struggling to find a 'nice' yellow. Is harder than I expected it to be! 

Picked up a cold from somewhere too so been feeling a bit rubbish the last few days and now been coughing so much it's making my ribs hurt :( Not quite sure what baby must be making of all the coughing though, I keep thinking s/he must get really shaken up each time! 

I've got the Health Visitor coming to see me tomorrow. Have either of you had that yet? Not quite sure what to expect from her at the moment...


----------



## Summer76

lol, just noticed I'm honeydew too! xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hope you've both had a good weekend :)
> 
> Fay, glad your appt went well. I'm not really what happens if they find protein either but sounds like nothing to worry about. Hopefully the LO will move again for you by 36 weeks though - apparently being on all fours helps as it gives the baby more room to move about!
> 
> That's so great that Mike doesn't have to go away again and that he'll definitely be there closer to the birth day. Yay! Hopefully you can persuade the baby to make an appearance about 38 weeks in time for your mum and sister visiting too!
> 
> Tara, glad your appointment went well too :) I've not heard of cervix checking at appointments either so maybe is a US thing? That's exciting that you've got another sono booked in soon, will look forward to hearing how much your LO has grown :)
> 
> oh, and happy 33 weeks! :flower:
> 
> I've had quite a busy weekend sorting out baby bits and pieces and had planned on painting the nursery but we can't decide on a colour we like! definitely going to have yellow to keep it neutral but bright but we're (well me!) struggling to find a 'nice' yellow. Is harder than I expected it to be!
> 
> Picked up a cold from somewhere too so been feeling a bit rubbish the last few days and now been coughing so much it's making my ribs hurt :( Not quite sure what baby must be making of all the coughing though, I keep thinking s/he must get really shaken up each time!
> 
> I've got the Health Visitor coming to see me tomorrow. Have either of you had that yet? Not quite sure what to expect from her at the moment...

Thanks hun, yay for honeydew melon!! hehe! Happy 33 weeks for yesterday! crazy!!! lol I got some of that raspberry leaf tea (in capsule form) so I have started to take that today, I don't think i'll notice any thing from it though, just tones the uterus for labour and birth.

I know what you mean about finding the 'right colour' lol I am very picky with things like that and when you can't find what you want it's frustrating! lol You'd think yellow would be yellow, but it's not! haha

Not heard of the Health Visitor coming to see you before baby has arrived either, so you'll have to let me know how that goes, is it just as an extra thing for you to check on baby's size again or something? I would normally expect them to come over after babies born. 

Sorry that you have been feeling rough with your cold, I'm actually the same, I have had a few days off work as holiday and I've had a stinking cold! Typical! Mine's more nose blocked and pressure around my sinus's and eyes, but I do often wonder that too when I cough though lol! Must make baby jump or wonder what's going on! lol 

Hope you feel better soon, it's my last day off today, back to work tomorrow so I'm gonna laze around and enjoy it! lol Have a good day xxx


----------



## Summer76

He he thanks hun, I can't believe it's only 7 weeks to go! Happy 32 weeks to you! 

Ooh, you'll have to let us know how you get on with the tea - where did you get it from?

Oh that's rubbish that you've had a cold while you're off, why does always seem to happen? :( 

So the health visitor came this morning - it was really just a visit to introduce herself and go through information (like breast feeding, local baby groups, getting baby weighed and hearing test etc) before the birth rather than trying to do it all on the first visit after the baby's born, which I guess makes sense as it would be a lot of info to take in while trying to get used to a newborn :) She also asked quite a lot of questions about the pregnancy, mine and Bryan's family history, how I'm feeling etc, I guess to get a feel of what home life will be like for the baby. 

Hope you're feeling better soon, enjoy your day off :flower:

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 33 weeks Ali and Happy 32 weeks Fay! We are getting so close, it's unreal! I am sorry that you both have had colds... that is no fun! I hope you are feeling better now!!! 
Ali, Im glad your meeting went well, they don't do that kind of thing here. It's interesting how different some things are done in different parts of the world :flower: All with the same result... a beautiful baby :cloud9:
I hope you ladies have a great day!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Thanks Tara :flower: yeah it's funny how things differ between countries, interesting to be able to compare though :) 

Off to the second antenatal class tonight though not sure how much I'll take in as I'm feeling very :sleep: today. 

Hope you've both had a good day, catch up with you later xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Good luck at staying awake in your class :) Maybe you will perk up by the time you get there. 
When does your maternity leave start? You've got to be close!!! 
Have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Thanks girls! :) I got the raspberry leaf capsules from holland and barrett and you can open the capsules and use the powder with hot water to make up as a tea instead if you want to drink it, so that's handy if I ever wanted to try the drink, I'm more of a tablet person that herbal tea drinker though lol. 

I'm feeling a bit better now, just back to work and feeling depressed again! ha! Just really don't enjoy it now, it's such a struggle! :( Really hope my time there flies! 

Your appointment with the HV sounds good Ali, how organised of them! I can't imagine they'd do anything like that hear in N.I either, so that's good that you managed to discuss everything before baby is here, as like you say you can focus a bit more on what is being said without the distraction of the newborn. Hope your antenatal class went well? :) 

I'm feeling tired today, and I am defo feeling it more at work too, bending down is a struggle and I feel pressure on my ever-growing bump! lol I am getting an early night I think lol, been spoilt with lay ins during my time off  xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi ladies. I just thought I would stop in and say hello. I hope you had a better day at work, Fay. I am feeling extremely burnt out at my job as well and realllllly need a break. I'm working 53 hours a week and it's starting to wear on me. I think the kids get roudier because they can sense the stress. I just wish I could afford it, I would be off now! However, I really can't wait to have my baby and be able to be with just my family for awhile instead of everyone elses.
Well, there's me feeling sorry for myself. Booo. haha. Ok, Im done :flower:
Have a good day.


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies. I just thought I would stop in and say hello. I hope you had a better day at work, Fay. I am feeling extremely burnt out at my job as well and realllllly need a break. I'm working 53 hours a week and it's starting to wear on me. I think the kids get roudier because they can sense the stress. I just wish I could afford it, I would be off now! However, I really can't wait to have my baby and be able to be with just my family for awhile instead of everyone elses.
> Well, there's me feeling sorry for myself. Booo. haha. Ok, Im done :flower:
> Have a good day.

oh Tara, sorry you're feeling so stressed with work. Wow, 53 hours is a lot to work anyway, let alone when trying to get through pregnancy :hugs: I can't quite remember, when will you be able to actually stop or will you work right up to the birth? The time alone after with your family will be well worth the wait :flower: 

Hope you're feeling better xx


----------



## Summer76

FayA said:


> Thanks girls! :) I got the raspberry leaf capsules from holland and barrett and you can open the capsules and use the powder with hot water to make up as a tea instead if you want to drink it, so that's handy if I ever wanted to try the drink, I'm more of a tablet person that herbal tea drinker though lol.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now, just back to work and feeling depressed again! ha! Just really don't enjoy it now, it's such a struggle! :( Really hope my time there flies!
> 
> Your appointment with the HV sounds good Ali, how organised of them! I can't imagine they'd do anything like that hear in N.I either, so that's good that you managed to discuss everything before baby is here, as like you say you can focus a bit more on what is being said without the distraction of the newborn. Hope your antenatal class went well? :)
> 
> I'm feeling tired today, and I am defo feeling it more at work too, bending down is a struggle and I feel pressure on my ever-growing bump! lol I am getting an early night I think lol, been spoilt with lay ins during my time off  xxx

Glad you're feeling better Fay except for having to be back at work :( The tiredness is definitely starting to take it's toll more and more and I've noticed my bump becoming heavier too in the last few days. Will also be so glad to finish - sounds like we're all ready for it now though! 

Tara, I just realised I didn't answer your question about my maternity leave in your other post. It starts in about 4 weeks time so not too long to go but some days still feels a long way away! 

Had a good class last night (and did manage to stay awake!), went through pain relief options and labour/birthing positions. The pain relief was an eye opener particularly with things like an epidural and pethidine. Have either of you thought about whether you might have anything like that?

xx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies. I just thought I would stop in and say hello. I hope you had a better day at work, Fay. I am feeling extremely burnt out at my job as well and realllllly need a break. I'm working 53 hours a week and it's starting to wear on me. I think the kids get roudier because they can sense the stress. I just wish I could afford it, I would be off now! However, I really can't wait to have my baby and be able to be with just my family for awhile instead of everyone elses.
> Well, there's me feeling sorry for myself. Booo. haha. Ok, Im done :flower:
> Have a good day.

wow!! 53hrs! my measly part time hours don't compare at all! lol and i'm struggling, I can only imagine that you feel like a zombie most of the time! lol poor you! I really feel for you! :( it's so annoying when you are trapped into something because of money! Isn't money just the root of all problems?? damn thing! :(

I hope it gets better for you, but I know what you mean I think kids can pick up on my stress and impatience and act up more because of it! grrr! xxxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Glad you're feeling better Fay except for having to be back at work :( The tiredness is definitely starting to take it's toll more and more and I've noticed my bump becoming heavier too in the last few days. Will also be so glad to finish - sounds like we're all ready for it now though!
> 
> Tara, I just realised I didn't answer your question about my maternity leave in your other post. It starts in about 4 weeks time so not too long to go but some days still feels a long way away!
> 
> Had a good class last night (and did manage to stay awake!), went through pain relief options and labour/birthing positions. The pain relief was an eye opener particularly with things like an epidural and pethidine. Have either of you thought about whether you might have anything like that?
> 
> xx

That's good about your class, glad that you got some info :) the hospital that I want to go to is actually a midwifery led birthing unit, so they don't do c-sections or have epidural there, it's for low risk mothers that want a natural delivery, so I am hopeful that I will cope with the water in the pool and a tens machine, and gas and air too although i'm worried that will just make me feel ill! If I was so desperate and in awful amounts of pain then i'll have to be transferred to the other hospital for an epidural or if they think i'll need a c-section.

They offer pethidine and diamorphine at the birthing unit though, so that is also available to me, but personally i'm not fond of the idea of those as i've heard that they don't take the pain away at all, it just alters your state of mind and makes you feel high/drunk where your mind may be able to take focus on other things other than the pain, I don't like the idea of feeling drunk and out of control though so unless i'm desperate that won't be for me. 

If I had to go to another hospital and chose the epidural then I would try and see if I could get the mobile epidural where you can stay active and move around as the idea of being strapped to a bed and monitored up sounds awful to me too, i'd defo like things to go as natural as I can handle, but there's no telling how i'll cope at the time lol! 

How do you feel about pain relief? have you thought about what you want or might like, and defo want to try and avoid? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi ladies, I think I am just super burnt out and really looking forward to a break. I'll survive Im sure :haha:

I had an epidural with Avery... I have heard that induced labor is more painful, maybe because of the meds they use to make the uterus contract? And this probably sounds beyond silly but I was NOT expecting the contractions to hurt me like they did, I pictured labor only hurting with the pushing :haha: I was so nieve I suppose. I was induced around 7 am and got an epidural around 3pm. Finally gave birth at 9pm. When it was go time, I only pushed about a half of a push and the doc told me to stop... Avery was out! I hope it's that smooth (the pushing part of it) this time around :flower: But I doubt it. However, once I got the epidural I was in HEAVEN! lol. So I will do it again. My SIL didn't have a great experience with it afterwards. She felt numbness in her legs for several months afterwards :shrug: I never had any problems with it. I envy the women who do it all natural... that isn't for me. :hugs: 
What are your plans?


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi ladies, I think I am just super burnt out and really looking forward to a break. I'll survive Im sure :haha:
> 
> I had an epidural with Avery... I have heard that induced labor is more painful, maybe because of the meds they use to make the uterus contract? And this probably sounds beyond silly but I was NOT expecting the contractions to hurt me like they did, I pictured labor only hurting with the pushing :haha: I was so nieve I suppose. I was induced around 7 am and got an epidural around 3pm. Finally gave birth at 9pm. When it was go time, I only pushed about a half of a push and the doc told me to stop... Avery was out! I hope it's that smooth (the pushing part of it) this time around :flower: But I doubt it. However, once I got the epidural I was in HEAVEN! lol. So I will do it again. My SIL didn't have a great experience with it afterwards. She felt numbness in her legs for several months afterwards :shrug: I never had any problems with it. I envy the women who do it all natural... that isn't for me. :hugs:
> What are your plans?

Yeah I think my views may be differently if I have to be induced as I'll be thinking well they've drugged me up anyway now so why refuse more pain relief!! lol And the length that some women are in labour for too, it must just be soooo exhausting and they just need a break from it more than anything I guess. From the sounds of things, you are pretty certain that you'll be induced again aren't you? When did they say they'll induce you again if labour didn't come on naturally? At 39 weeks was it? what date was that? And you never know, second time round could be faster! My sis in law got to the hospital with the second and literally tens mins later baby was out! lol super fast! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Wow, I bet that was nice for your SIL. 10mins!!!! I am going to plan on being induced since I am working up until I give birth, I really don't want to go into labor with a house full of kids and my husband out of town delivering materials for the day at work. So it seems like our best option, unless she comes on her own :flower: 
We will find out at the beginning of April the date of induction but we are planning on the 20th-ish :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Wow, I bet that was nice for your SIL. 10mins!!!! I am going to plan on being induced since I am working up until I give birth, I really don't want to go into labor with a house full of kids and my husband out of town delivering materials for the day at work. So it seems like our best option, unless she comes on her own :flower:
> We will find out at the beginning of April the date of induction but we are planning on the 20th-ish :)

Oh my! that's not that long at all!! eeeeek! hehe so exciting!! They must do things differently in the US then as I'm not allowed to choose to be induced, as it would be nice to have baby here before mum and sis come over, hopefully baby will make an appearance on his own lol But I don't blame you, I was thinking that about work, also a reason why I changed my maternity leave to finish early, just in case I went into labour earlier than my due date, I didn't want to be at work and have my waters break or be getting contractions etc lol! No way! I'm sure it will all work out for you anyway :) 

So that's like 5 weeks away!!! crazy how quickly that's come round!! awww you could be holding your baby in just 5 weeks!! xxx

Oh and happy 34 weeks!!! :D :D :D


----------



## AverysMommy

5 weeks! So crazy!!!!!
I don't blame you, I would be off work NOW if I could :flower: I think I can, I think I can!!! hahahaha!
Do you know how to do a side by side comparison? I've seen ppl in the bump section do it. I took a pic and compared it to my March 7th picture... OH MY!! I have been feeling like I dropped... seems soon?!? But Im not getting kicks in my boobs much, it's more just above my belly button and downward. I'd like to see what you ladies think. I can't believe how much I... I prefer to say, how much SHE (not me) has grown :haha:


----------



## AverysMommy

Well I studied them a bit more and I think I am just bigger... I don't think I have dropped?!? But I would like to figure out how to do a side by side..


----------



## FayA

oh i'm not sure how to do a side by side comparrison? do you have microsoft paint on your computer? maybe import both pics, put them together and then save that as another image? not sure, you could just upload both if not and then we can see them, I'm gonna try and do it too actually as I also have noticed a massive growth spurt! oh my! lol 

And you may have dropped! if you are feeling less pressure under your boobs then quite possibly, and I wouldn't say it's too early, I think that's roughly around the time baby would start to engage? I'm bouncing on my ball more and trying to get baby to head in that direction so that he can hopefully stay head down! lol We'll see if it has worked at my 34 week app, see what position he's in lol xxx


----------



## FayA

ahhh I did it, I did it using paint, but it was so fiddly, if you have any other photo-editing software that may be better lol! But this is from 30 weeks to most recently 32 weeks! What a change in just two weeks!!! feel so huge now lol! xxx
 



Attached Files:







comparrison1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AverysMommy

Awww I love your progression. You can tell he hit a growth spurt, you are still as cute as a button :) 
I can't figure it out.. I don't have a photo editing software so maybe I just can't do it lol. Have a great weekend. :hugs:

Here is me as of yesterday morning. Aye aye aye!
 



Attached Files:







image (5).jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FayA

awwww your bump is sooo cute! and you still look so slim! when's your next appointment to see if she has dropped a bit? Mine isn't until the 29th so just under two weeks away! 

I have been feeling pretty emotional over the last few days, must be having a rush of hormones with this growth spurt from baby as I've just been feeling quite teary and insecure about myself, I just feel fat and ugly :( eurgh! hate feeling like that, just makes me feel sorry for myself and I don't like being in that state of mind, finishing work will help I think, one less thing on my mind and I can start to enjoy the last few weeks without anything tying me down etc.

Although I am still craving some chocolate, I don't seem to be craving it as much or any food as much as I used to at the moment, so that's good! lol I thought i'd never stop eating and just get so big towards the end! lol 

I've had such a lovely day today too so it annoys me why I suddenly feel down at times, grrr! I hope you have had a lovely mothers day? and was spoilt!! hehe I was soooo spoilt, got a lovely mummy to be card and a new laptop! Think mike well and truely set the bar high there! haha In fairness mine was on it's last legs as I've had it for about 7 years! lol So I needed one anyway, just didn't expect to get it just yet! Flowers would of been fine lol! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I am sorry you are feeling down. I know the feeling :( But to me, you are still soooo tiny and I wished I looked like you do!!! Isn't that funny how that works? I am feeling HUGE at the moment, not slim at all. It's nice to hear that from you, even though I think you are just being nice :hugs:
My sono is Tuesday (I thought it was tomorrow..Boo) then my next appt with my doc is the following tuesday, the 27th. Then weekly from there! 
WOW, Mike REALLY did well!!!!! Happy Mothers Day!!!!! You know... Mothers Day isn't celebrated here until May!!! That's really strange that they are on different days of the year, huh! So I still have a couple of months :) I'm glad that you have had such a good one. I hope your mood gets alittle more cheery... hon, you look FANTASTIC!!!!! And I am NOT just saying that! You are every pregnant womans dream of 33 weeks pregnant!
:hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say hi, we've had no internet access for a few days which is why I've suddenly been absent! 

Got a few things to fill you in on and also need to catch up on the posts from the last few day so will try and get back on later when I've got a bit more time but just wanted to let you know I'm still here! :flower:

Hope you're both having a good day :) xx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I am sorry you are feeling down. I know the feeling :( But to me, you are still soooo tiny and I wished I looked like you do!!! Isn't that funny how that works? I am feeling HUGE at the moment, not slim at all. It's nice to hear that from you, even though I think you are just being nice :hugs:
> My sono is Tuesday (I thought it was tomorrow..Boo) then my next appt with my doc is the following tuesday, the 27th. Then weekly from there!
> WOW, Mike REALLY did well!!!!! Happy Mothers Day!!!!! You know... Mothers Day isn't celebrated here until May!!! That's really strange that they are on different days of the year, huh! So I still have a couple of months :) I'm glad that you have had such a good one. I hope your mood gets alittle more cheery... hon, you look FANTASTIC!!!!! And I am NOT just saying that! You are every pregnant womans dream of 33 weeks pregnant!
> :hugs:

Aww thanks hun, I know what you mean it is funny how we see ourselves, like I said before I suppose it is just judging from what we are used to before pregnancy and even though i'm not fat or anything, compared to what I was before pregnancy I can just feel the extra weight you know? That's probably how you are feeling too cause I am not saying it just to be nice, I mean it when I say you still look so slim!! I guess we both are, just feeling the heaviness lol! 

Oooo so your sono is tomorrow! eeek bet you can't wait! so exciting! :D Good luck with that! bet she's not gonna fit on the screen! lol 

Oh yeah I remember reading a post about mothers day being in may in the US, sorry I forgot about that! lol Awwww well at least you'll have your girl by then and it won't be a happy mothers day to be as well! lol 

Thanks again though, I think it's just all the hormones at the moment making me feel that way! lol I have had a better day today, work was quiet and it was more relaxing and fun with the children rather than hectic overcrowded and stress! lol Hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say hi, we've had no internet access for a few days which is why I've suddenly been absent!
> 
> Got a few things to fill you in on and also need to catch up on the posts from the last few day so will try and get back on later when I've got a bit more time but just wanted to let you know I'm still here! :flower:
> 
> Hope you're both having a good day :) xx

Good to hear from you, looking forward to your catch up :D xxx


----------



## bfpsoon

Hi Ladies

Just stopping by to say a quick hello, sorry I seemed to have vanished lol, been a busy few months for me, we've moved home and only just had internet installed. Haven't been able to catch up on all the posts since I was last on, but will catch up at a less busier time.
Hope you & bumps are all well, only a few more weeks left :D I'm excited for you all.
Unfortunately not much going on with me, still trying. But I'm hoping New home, New baby theory might work. I'll do a better post when I have time, with unpacking, decorating and working I haven't had much time, so I apologise for deserting you, But you're all still in my thoughts 

Rae Xx


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry you are feeling down. I know the feeling :( But to me, you are still soooo tiny and I wished I looked like you do!!! Isn't that funny how that works? I am feeling HUGE at the moment, not slim at all. It's nice to hear that from you, even though I think you are just being nice :hugs:
> My sono is Tuesday (I thought it was tomorrow..Boo) then my next appt with my doc is the following tuesday, the 27th. Then weekly from there!
> WOW, Mike REALLY did well!!!!! Happy Mothers Day!!!!! You know... Mothers Day isn't celebrated here until May!!! That's really strange that they are on different days of the year, huh! So I still have a couple of months :) I'm glad that you have had such a good one. I hope your mood gets alittle more cheery... hon, you look FANTASTIC!!!!! And I am NOT just saying that! You are every pregnant womans dream of 33 weeks pregnant!
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww thanks hun, I know what you mean it is funny how we see ourselves, like I said before I suppose it is just judging from what we are used to before pregnancy and even though i'm not fat or anything, compared to what I was before pregnancy I can just feel the extra weight you know? That's probably how you are feeling too cause I am not saying it just to be nice, I mean it when I say you still look so slim!! I guess we both are, just feeling the heaviness lol!
> 
> Oooo so your sono is tomorrow! eeek bet you can't wait! so exciting! :D Good luck with that! bet she's not gonna fit on the screen! lol
> 
> Oh yeah I remember reading a post about mothers day being in may in the US, sorry I forgot about that! lol Awwww well at least you'll have your girl by then and it won't be a happy mothers day to be as well! lol
> 
> Thanks again though, I think it's just all the hormones at the moment making me feel that way! lol I have had a better day today, work was quiet and it was more relaxing and fun with the children rather than hectic overcrowded and stress! lol Hope you have a good day xxxClick to expand...

Happy 33 weeks! :happydance:
I'm glad you had a better day and not so hectic :flower: 
I will defo update you tmrw after my sonogram :) It's not until 6:30pm so it'll be Wednesday before you get the update. 
Have a great day!!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and say hi, we've had no internet access for a few days which is why I've suddenly been absent!
> 
> Got a few things to fill you in on and also need to catch up on the posts from the last few day so will try and get back on later when I've got a bit more time but just wanted to let you know I'm still here! :flower:
> 
> Hope you're both having a good day :) xx

I've been wondering about you! I can't wait to hear what is new with you!! :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

bfpsoon said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just stopping by to say a quick hello, sorry I seemed to have vanished lol, been a busy few months for me, we've moved home and only just had internet installed. Haven't been able to catch up on all the posts since I was last on, but will catch up at a less busier time.
> Hope you & bumps are all well, only a few more weeks left :D I'm excited for you all.
> Unfortunately not much going on with me, still trying. But I'm hoping New home, New baby theory might work. I'll do a better post when I have time, with unpacking, decorating and working I haven't had much time, so I apologise for deserting you, But you're all still in my thoughts
> 
> Rae Xx

Hi Rae!
It's so nice to hear from you!!!! I hope you are enjoying your new place! I will keep you in my thoughts for your BFP! You so deserve it lady!!!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## FayA

bfpsoon said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just stopping by to say a quick hello, sorry I seemed to have vanished lol, been a busy few months for me, we've moved home and only just had internet installed. Haven't been able to catch up on all the posts since I was last on, but will catch up at a less busier time.
> Hope you & bumps are all well, only a few more weeks left :D I'm excited for you all.
> Unfortunately not much going on with me, still trying. But I'm hoping New home, New baby theory might work. I'll do a better post when I have time, with unpacking, decorating and working I haven't had much time, so I apologise for deserting you, But you're all still in my thoughts
> 
> Rae Xx

Really great to hear from you, I also keep thinking of you, hoping that you have your BFP soon! Can't wait for you to announce that one to us, i'll be very excited for you!!! :D xxxx


----------



## Summer76

bfpsoon said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just stopping by to say a quick hello, sorry I seemed to have vanished lol, been a busy few months for me, we've moved home and only just had internet installed. Haven't been able to catch up on all the posts since I was last on, but will catch up at a less busier time.
> Hope you & bumps are all well, only a few more weeks left :D I'm excited for you all.
> Unfortunately not much going on with me, still trying. But I'm hoping New home, New baby theory might work. I'll do a better post when I have time, with unpacking, decorating and working I haven't had much time, so I apologise for deserting you, But you're all still in my thoughts
> 
> Rae Xx


Hi Rae
Really good to hear from you, hope you get your BFP really soon :flower: New house new baby worked for us so fingers crossed it will for you too! :D
xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies
Hope you're both ok. Great bump pics from both of you, I think you're both look gorgeous! 

Tara, looking forward to hearing about your sono, good luck with it! and happy 34 weeks! :) 

Fay, sorry you've had an emotional few days, hope you're feeling better now :flower: I think things are definitely getting harder now with the emotions with being so close to the end and still working. I'm so ready to stop working now! 
Mike definitely did well on Mother's day, what a great way to be spoilt as mum to be!! 

I've had a bit of a strange few days. I went back for a growth scan last Thursday and they said that baby's growth is slowing down which they're concerned about so I'm now being monitored a lot more closely. I'm back next Thursday for a further scan and I'm having to go to the day unit at the hospital for movement monitoring twice a week (although baby's moving fine but guess they're being cautious). Feeling pretty emotional about the whole thing as they're not sure why growth has slowed - apparently the placenta and blood flow are all normal so most likely it's just because I'm quite small and was a small baby myself but now thinking what if there is some underlying health problem? If there's no growth spurt though they're also likely to induce me early although I was really hoping for a natural birth and that now might not happen. Just got to keep fingers crossed that the little one has a growth spurt in the next couple of weeks!

Hope you're both having good days xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Hope you're both ok. Great bump pics from both of you, I think you're both look gorgeous!
> 
> Tara, looking forward to hearing about your sono, good luck with it! and happy 34 weeks! :)
> 
> Fay, sorry you've had an emotional few days, hope you're feeling better now :flower: I think things are definitely getting harder now with the emotions with being so close to the end and still working. I'm so ready to stop working now!
> Mike definitely did well on Mother's day, what a great way to be spoilt as mum to be!!
> 
> I've had a bit of a strange few days. I went back for a growth scan last Thursday and they said that baby's growth is slowing down which they're concerned about so I'm now being monitored a lot more closely. I'm back next Thursday for a further scan and I'm having to go to the day unit at the hospital for movement monitoring twice a week (although baby's moving fine but guess they're being cautious). Feeling pretty emotional about the whole thing as they're not sure why growth has slowed - apparently the placenta and blood flow are all normal so most likely it's just because I'm quite small and was a small baby myself but now thinking what if there is some underlying health problem? If there's no growth spurt though they're also likely to induce me early although I was really hoping for a natural birth and that now might not happen. Just got to keep fingers crossed that the little one has a growth spurt in the next couple of weeks!
> 
> Hope you're both having good days xx

Oh hun, sorry to hear that baby's growth is slow :( I can understand how you feel especially if like you say, they are not sure why? I'm sure it's nothing to worry about though, but I guess it's impossible not to worry about it! Try not to be too upset about possibly being induced either, at least then you can have baby with you and start feeding the little one up nice and chunky! lol And you may get to meet your baby a little sooner if they want to induce though, I can understand how upsetting it will be for you as well though as a natural birth is what we would all like. 


It must be frustrating though if you are eating well and baby doesn't seem to be growing much :( It's good that they want to keep you monitored though, at least you can put your mind at ease a little knowing how baby is progressing on a short term basis rather than waiting weeks for your next appointment to see how they have grown. 

Awww well I really hope baby has a nice big growth spurt too and I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm sorry you are feeling down :( Im sure it is scary, the unknown. But it sounds like you are in good hands and they are keeping a close eye on you. I hope baby gets that growth spurt they are looking for :flower: Im sure, as you say, it's because you were a small baby. Please keep us informed!!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Summer76

Thanks ladies :flower: I'm sure as you both say its all going to be fine and it is comforting to know they're keeping a close eye on things. I got quite emotional this afternoon about everything but think that was also that there's so much going on at the moment and lots to fit around still working that it all got on top of me. Feel much better now though. 

Feeling better about maybe being induced as well. Although I would love the natural birth, who knows what will happen anyway and on the positive side it would mean getting to meet the little one early :) I've got another scan next Thursday anyway and will def let you know what happens! 

xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Ali!
I'm sorry you were emotional today :( Everything will be just fine my dear. As you say, you will get to meet your little one early!!! That's great stuff :) IMO. How much is LO weighing now, do you know?
I just came from my sono. She is face down and head down and really trying to make her way out! lol. So her spine is running up along side the middle of my belly. If that makes any sense. Im not good at explaining things lol. She is weighing 4lbs12oz, so not big at all. Im happy about that :) The sono tech said she might not reach 7lbs by the time I get induced. She is healthy as we can tell and has quite a bit of hair, I was surprised at that! Sonos this late aren't as fun because they are too big to fit on the screen so you can't see much. And since she was face down, we didn't get ANY face shots. Oh well. Not much longer I suppose :)
I hope you all are in a good slumber by now :) Take care!


----------



## Summer76

AverysMommy said:


> Hi Ali!
> I'm sorry you were emotional today :( Everything will be just fine my dear. As you say, you will get to meet your little one early!!! That's great stuff :) IMO. How much is LO weighing now, do you know?
> I just came from my sono. She is face down and head down and really trying to make her way out! lol. So her spine is running up along side the middle of my belly. If that makes any sense. Im not good at explaining things lol. She is weighing 4lbs12oz, so not big at all. Im happy about that :) The sono tech said she might not reach 7lbs by the time I get induced. She is healthy as we can tell and has quite a bit of hair, I was surprised at that! Sonos this late aren't as fun because they are too big to fit on the screen so you can't see much. And since she was face down, we didn't get ANY face shots. Oh well. Not much longer I suppose :)
> I hope you all are in a good slumber by now :) Take care!

Thanks Tara :) I'm feeling much better today so think I just needed a good cry to get it out of my system! The LO weighed 3lbs7oz at the scan last week so is behind the 'standard' for the number of weeks.

So glad your sono went well, sounds like she's a good size which is really good news :) I didn't realise they had that much hair at this stage either! A shame you didn't get any face shots but won't be long till see her for real and I guess that means she's well and truly ready to come out! 

Hope you're having a good day xx


----------



## AverysMommy

I have been feeling so much pressure down below and I guess that's why. Maybe she will come early! haha.. I don't want her before she is ready though :) 
They said she is in the 23% in weight, I wonder how accurate those numbers are? They seem so sure of measurements... makes ya wonder. Aww your LO is tiny, but she has time to pack on the pounds yet. How big were you when you were born?


----------



## FayA

Awwww i'm jealous I can't contribute to this convo much, I want to know my baby's weight!! lol My app's not til next thurs but lets hope he's turned head down, as I read in my book that it's unlikey the baby will change it's position from the 34th week, I thought it was 36, but fingers crossed he'll get there :) 

Sometimes I think it's good to have a good cry and let out your emotions, so you can just pick yourself up again and carry on, god knows I've had a few of those moments! lol And it must be so much harder if you still have a lot on at the moment Ali and like you say you still have to work, when you don't want to etc, so I can understand your frustration. Fingers crossed work will fly by for you and you'll get things done to make you feel a bit more relaxed x

Tara - that's great news about your sono!! And wow they can see the amount of hair?? crazy! That's great about baby's weight too, bet you were worried it was gonna be like 8lb already! haha! doesn't sound like a big baby at all to me! So that's good news, and great that she's making her way into the right position for you! Means she's getting ready!! eeek!! so exciting!! hehe!! 

Hope you have good days xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay!
Yes, I was worried that she was going to be big by the doctors words. But the sono tech said we will be lucky if she reaches 7lbs! I'm not sure if I said that or not already haha. So perfect size if you ask me. I was worried about pushing out a huge baby! :haha: 
The sono tech did tell me that they usually don't move at this stage, so I hope that your LO has managed to move around and get in birth ready position. Can you tell at all? I feel like the only body part I can tell what it is, is her head. Only because she is so low and it is rock hard. But if it was her butt maybe I would think it was her head?? idk. Im rubbish about telling what body part I am feeling. You appt is next thurs? Tmrw or the following? Mine is next Tuesday then weekly after that. I can't believe we are all so close!!!!!! Eeeek! 
Have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi Fay!
> Yes, I was worried that she was going to be big by the doctors words. But the sono tech said we will be lucky if she reaches 7lbs! I'm not sure if I said that or not already haha. So perfect size if you ask me. I was worried about pushing out a huge baby! :haha:
> The sono tech did tell me that they usually don't move at this stage, so I hope that your LO has managed to move around and get in birth ready position. Can you tell at all? I feel like the only body part I can tell what it is, is her head. Only because she is so low and it is rock hard. But if it was her butt maybe I would think it was her head?? idk. Im rubbish about telling what body part I am feeling. You appt is next thurs? Tmrw or the following? Mine is next Tuesday then weekly after that. I can't believe we are all so close!!!!!! Eeeek!
> Have a great day! :hugs:

defo a good size! i'd be happy with that too, I suppose that's gonna be a hit or miss thing with me, good that I don't know what weight I'm pushing out, but bad that I would like to know to at least prepare myself or put my mind at ease lol! I'll ask the midwife if she can tell from feeling if she has a rough size, whether baby is feeling average or what? lol I don't think they can tell though.
Sometimes I think I can tell the position, but then last time I thought that the lump sticking out my belly was baby's bum, but turned out to be his head lol! But this lump that I am feeling now does feel slightly softer and longer, as if i'm feeling bum and back if that makes sense? I can't feel a dip where I would think the neck would be if you know what I mean? And I do feel a hardness low down under my bump so I'm hoping he's in a good position! :) And I wish my app was tomorrow but i'm afraid it's next thurs! :( so another week to wait grrr! lol but at least by then I can say I only have one more week left at work! yay!! Can't wait for that! 

I think my app will be fortnightly after my 34 week one, and only weekly if i'm over due, but we'll see what she says, also i'm wondering if there'll be any protein in my urine still? They didn't call me about the results of the urine they sent away last time, which I'm hoping means that it came back negative. If there was any infection or signs of anything else then they would of contacted me to get something sorted I would have thought. 

I'm on my ball a lot more and trying to sway my hips to open my pelvis so fingers crossed baby's head down lol! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay!
I can't wait to hear if baby has turned into birth right position. I hope he has, it sounds like you are doing everything you can to get him that way. I guess that's all you can do, eh? 
I've been feeling really sluggish, no energy at all. I am so ready to give birth and hopefully start feeling more myself again. I know I won't get much sleep getting up nursing every couple of hours, but you know.. I am not sleeping well now anyway, so atleast my sleep will be more comfortable :)
I hope you are doing great! I can't wait to hear about Ali's scan today. Fingers crossed everything is going how they want it to. 
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi Fay!
> I can't wait to hear if baby has turned into birth right position. I hope he has, it sounds like you are doing everything you can to get him that way. I guess that's all you can do, eh?
> I've been feeling really sluggish, no energy at all. I am so ready to give birth and hopefully start feeling more myself again. I know I won't get much sleep getting up nursing every couple of hours, but you know.. I am not sleeping well now anyway, so atleast my sleep will be more comfortable :)
> I hope you are doing great! I can't wait to hear about Ali's scan today. Fingers crossed everything is going how they want it to.
> :hugs:

Yeah I am hoping so too, if worse comes to worst and I have to have a c-section then at least I may get to see baby sooner as I think they like to plan them at 38-39 weeks, but we'll cross that bridge if need be :) 

Sorry that you are feeling sluggish, I know what you mean though, not nice when you feel like that, especially when you have things to do or things you want to do and you can't be bothered lol 

I know what you mean about giving birth though, it annoys me when people say 'oh you won't get any rest', 'kiss your sleep goodbye' or 'the real fun starts when baby's here!' It's like yes I know thanks!! When I say I will get a break or feel better when baby's here, I mean I'm looking forward to getting rid of certain things out of my life, like work! and these extra hormones! and feeling frumpy! lol It will probably be replaced with a whole set of new situations, but still! lol Like you said at least the sleep we do have will be a bit more comfortable! lol

Yes can't wait to here from Ali :) x

I had such a weird dream last night, all this thoughts of wanting another scan and I dreamt that I got one and my baby had teeth! lol God knows what that means! I was thinking how am I going to breastfeed! lol 

That's a question for you girls, not sure if we have discussed it? Do you intend on breastfeeding? I'm defo gonna try it at least x


----------



## FayA

oh and just noticed my fruit changed and I am also a honeydew! hehe x


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to update you on what's been going on today. Had a bit of an emotional rollercoaster of a day. Went to the hospital this morning to be monitored again for baby's movements - they weren't very happy with the results for the first one so wanted me to see the consultant and while waiting put me on to be monitored for a second time. Much better movement from the LO (think s/he was probably asleep the first time!) but because of the first lot of results they decided to send me for another scan. 

Results showed there's still slow growth but also possible problems with the blood flow through the cord. Very mixed results though as some were absolutely fine (the blood flow in the brain was normal) but others were either too high or too low on the scales. Also showed a distended tummy so they're not sure if there's some kind of blockage but could also be a sign of something like Down's Syndrome. They basically don't really know what's going on so they're sending us to King's hospital in London tomorrow to see a specialist and get more scans/tests done. If they're still not happy then it could mean baby being delivered within the next week (or even the next couple of days depending on the results). 

Had complete information overload today and feeling completely drained at the moment as I'm sure you can imagine. Bryan's been absolutely brilliant though at keeping me calm, really don't know what I'd do without him. 

I'm not likely to get on here very much over the next few days but will try and keep you updated as and when I can xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

OMG Ali! I will be praying praying praying for great results for you and LO! Please try and update us when you can, I know it will be difficult. Lots and lots of HUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FayA

oh wow yes please keep us updated and we have everything crossed for you that things will be fine, whatever the decision regarding birth!! 
Bless you, you must feel so overwhelmed with it all :( defo sounds like you've had a day of it! sending lots of hugs!!! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay! Sorry I didn't respond to your message yesterday...
Yes, I will be breastfeeding. I nursed Avery for 21 months! YIKES! I will hopefully be able to stop after a year with this one. 
I hope you have a great day!
Oh and happy fruit changing :)


----------



## FayA

wow Tara that is a long time breastfeeding, but well done! that's good to know that you gave Avery the best start in life though if you were able to continue breastfeeding :) I can imagine it will be such a special bond :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

After a year, it was more to put him to sleep.. nap and bedtime was the only time he got it. I'm hoping to give this baby a binki to help with that problem. :)


----------



## FayA

yes they say that sometimes all a baby wants is to practice their sucking reflex so that may do the trick :) x


----------



## FayA

Oh my goodness!! I have had a right emotional one on this morning, it was like my whole world was crushed because the house was a right mess! lol! I have just spent 4 hours cleaning the whole thing, top to bottom! and i'm still not finished! jeeeez! Mike thinks i'm crazy he can't see any 'mess' but it's everywhere! I must of gone through a whole bottle of dettol! I am MOST DEFINITELY nesting!! lol! wow! x


----------



## Summer76

Hi Ladies

Feeling pretty numb at the moment. Had more scans done on Friday which showed four possible signs for downs syndrome and they've given us a 50/50 chance of our baby having it. They did an amniocentesis on me (horrible procedure) and took some of the amniotic fluid to send off for testing and we'll get the results on Weds. There is however still the possibility that it's just a small baby with a bowel blockage, at this stage it's very much an unknown. 

Whatever the outcome of the results they are likely to want to induce me early and by 37 weeks so trying to get prepared for that at the moment. The baby is also likely to need an operation on the bowel straight away so will be in hospital for the first couple of weeks too, which just breaks my heart to think what the LO is going to have to go through. 

Very up and down emotionally and just trying to take in all this new information. Will keep updating you as and when I can xxx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Feeling pretty numb at the moment. Had more scans done on Friday which showed four possible signs for downs syndrome and they've given us a 50/50 chance of our baby having it. They did an amniocentesis on me (horrible procedure) and took some of the amniotic fluid to send off for testing and we'll get the results on Weds. There is however still the possibility that it's just a small baby with a bowel blockage, at this stage it's very much an unknown.
> 
> Whatever the outcome of the results they are likely to want to induce me early and by 37 weeks so trying to get prepared for that at the moment. The baby is also likely to need an operation on the bowel straight away so will be in hospital for the first couple of weeks too, which just breaks my heart to think what the LO is going to have to go through.
> 
> Very up and down emotionally and just trying to take in all this new information. Will keep updating you as and when I can xxx

Oh hun!! :( how emotional for you :( I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment. Everything had changed in a matter of a week or so for you :( Just remember you have lots of support around you whether it be professionals, family and friends and us lot on here, so you know where we are anytime you need to chat, vent let off steam/worries etc! bless you!

I can understand how you feel about little one having to stay in hospital for the first few weeks :( I would be the same! It's not nice to wait so long to meet your L/O and then have to wait even longer once they are hear to take them home :( Everything will be fine though hun! Keep your chin up, you'll get to meet your bundle of joy soon.

Sending lots of hugs!! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh Ali!!!! I have been thinking about you and my heart hurts for you. Everything will be just as it's suppose to be, and your LO will be just perfect :flower: You get to meet him or her in 2 short weeks!!!! I will continue to pray for you and just as Fay said, let us be here for you when you need someone to vent to. I can only imagine what you are going through.
BIG HUGS!!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

Good morning ladies. Ali, I hope you are doing OK! Thinking of you :hugs:
Fay, I hope you have a great day! I have my appt today, will update later. It's an evening appt so it might be tomorrow :) xx


----------



## FayA

Hello! Ok great can't wait for an update :D 
Had a bad morning, kids at work were really testing my patience and I feel like the staff don't give a shit either, they don't seem very considerate or accommodating to the heavily pregnant woman working there!! grrrr oh well only another week and a bit! can't bloody wait! lol Been gorgeous weather here though so sat outside this afternoon reading a book and I felt better lol! 
Thinking of you too Ali, good luck for tomorrow when receiving the results of your amnio :hugs:

Good luck with your app tara :) xxx

Oh and I forgot to say happy 35 weeks to both of you! although you are nearer to 36 weeks now tara! eeeeeek! lol x


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh you are so close to finishing I bet you CAN NOT wait!!!!! When is your last day? I'm excited for you :flower:
I hope you are having a better time now. It really sucks that the staff doesn't seem to care or help out any when you need it. Just remember how close you are to being done with that place! "I think I can, I think I can..." hehe.
Have a great day!!!


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Oh you are so close to finishing I bet you CAN NOT wait!!!!! When is your last day? I'm excited for you :flower:
> I hope you are having a better time now. It really sucks that the staff doesn't seem to care or help out any when you need it. Just remember how close you are to being done with that place! "I think I can, I think I can..." hehe.
> Have a great day!!!

Last day is next friday!! woo hoo! lol Yeah being pregnant has made me realise how rubbish some of the staff there are and has made me think why should I bother with them as well, like they all say oh keep in touch and come back in with the baby, and I think, if you don't care enough now then i'm not gonna come back and see u! lol My baby deserves better than to be around people that don't really care! 
Anyway lol! I'm really tired now, think it was that sun! lol defo getting an early night tonight! lol xx


----------



## AverysMommy

WOW, next friday!!! That's great! I couldn't agree more, if they don't care enough about you now, no way in hell do they get to reep the benefits of holding your sweet bundle of joy. They can go eat worms lol!!!
Enjoy your early night :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Things went well at my appt... the did a strep B test and checked my cervix. I was dilated to a 1.. not much but hey! It's a start and Im happy with that! I need to get my booty out and start walking!!! Although I have heard that doesn't actually help get things going any.. have you heard if it does or doesn't? Anyway, all is well :)


----------



## FayA

Hey, glad your app went well, see I don't really understand the whole dilation thing then, as I thought you only started to dilate when you were actually in labour and had contractions?? lol didn't realise you could be dilating without really knowing about it, u know? That's a great start though, at least you know things are happening! I wanna know about me now haha! I don't know if they will do a strep B test with me either over here in the UK? maybe again once i'm at the hospital? not sure. 
I'm not sure if anything gets labour started to be honest, I've heard that people have tried loads of things and they haven't worked, so I guess it's just down to your body really and when it wants to start the process lol! It can't hurt to do a few things though just in case :) good luck, so when's your next app, are they weekly for you now? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Ya, it's all confusing, but I know that dilation can start weeks before you actually give birth! I was kind of thinking I would be more than a 1 even with the pressure I've been experiencing, but oh well. I don't want her here before she is ready :)
My appts are weekly now, next friday I have my next appt. Your appt is tmrw, right? So exciting!!! :)


----------



## FayA

Oh brilliant, you'll have to keep us updated as they don't do that with us, and it would of been interesting to see how dilated I am if at all over the next few weeks! Yes my appointment is tomorrow! see if baby's head down this time! fingers crossed lol! Got a feeling he won't be though lol, he kind of feels more transverse but I can't really tell what body parts what lol! Mid-week already! 2 more days then another week of work over! Then one more left!! sorry I am gonna be banging on about this all the time now haha! Hope you are having a good day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Don't be sorry, girl.. I would SO be counting down til work was over for me too! 
Oh I hope hope hope he is head down for you!!!!! Come on little one, you can do it!!!!! :)
Yes.. it's almost the weekend again! Woohoo!!!! Have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Thanks hun, i'll let you know how it goes tomorrow, obviously! lol When will you hear about possible induction dates then? xx


----------



## AverysMommy

Next weeks appt we will make a date. :) I can't wait to hear about your appt!


----------



## FayA

oh that's brilliant! ooooo exciting! :) ok will be back on later after my app to update x


----------



## FayA

So i'm back from my appointment and I'm soooooo pleased!!!! Baby is head down and in LOA position, which is supposed to be easiest for labour, and the head is 'at the brim' so it's on it's way to engaging! yay!!! So i'm gonna keep bouncing on this ball to try and get baby to engage and stay put! haha! My urine was also clear so that's great, as had protein in last time. Blood pressure was a little higher than anything previously recorded but still normal and fine as mine is usually quite low anyway, so all in all very happy!! :D 

I was measuring 35cm, which according to the growth chart that they have recorded to me as above percentile, but because I have a steady curve of growth on the chart they are not worried and say it's normal for me, it's only a rough average/estimation anyway, but according to that chart, she said baby would be weighing 6lb9 already!!!!! geeez! lol If that is accurate then I think i'll have a little chunk on my hands at birth!! But it's only an average chart so I suppose it's not as accurate as a scan etc, my weight gain has slowed right down over the last few weeks, even though bump has grown? lol So I'm hoping he'll just steadily grow over the next few weeks now, don't want a 9-10lb er!! lol

Hope all is well with you both? Looking forward to hearing from you Ali about your test results, hope everything is going ok for you and you aren't under too much stress at the moment xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh Fay that is brillant news!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you! I bet you are soooo relieved! :) YAY! I've been stalking this for an update :) I'm pretty sure if he is head down, he will probably stay that way now, don't you think??? 
They never measure how many cm I am... how do they do that? measure from pubic bone to the top of the bump? I surely hope you don't have to push out a 9lber lol!!!! I can't imagine those measurements being very accurate, right??? You sure don't look like you are carrying a big baby! 
Thanks so much for the update! When is your next appt?


----------



## FayA

Yeah I don't know how accurate they are, but seeing as though they take the national average, I guess it's not very at all! lol I mean I could be just carrying a lot of fluid? so we'll see when baby is here what he weighs hehe! And yeah they measure from the top of the uterus (at the top of your bump you should be able to feel where the top of the uterus is, as it's a bit harder) and then right down to pubic bone, they say you should roughly be in cm what you are in weeks, so I don't see why i'm 'above percentile' I mean i'm only a few days away from being 35 weeks, so i'm not worried at all, again I don't see how accurate that can be either what with the fluid volume and my pubic bone is really low down so could be adding a cm or two, but we'll see lol.

Next appointment is in 2 weeks time now, so at 36 weeks :) I hope the baby won't move from this position, especially as they are close to the pelvis now, but I have read things about babies coming back out of the pelvis...although I don't know how accurate that is either lol, I would of thought he'd stay in this position now :) oooo exciting!! can't wait to tell mike when he gets in from work :D hope you're having a good day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm so happy for you! I'm sure you just so super excited now :) How did Mike take the news?


----------



## FayA

thank you! he was really pleased! and maybe a tad surprised when I mentioned the weight according to the growth chart, but I said I wouldn't take that as an accurate...but could be lol! Awww I ordered my Tens machine today for hire, have you heard of those over in the US? Things are getting so real now hehe! :D xxx

Oh and happy 36 weeks!! so exciting!! only a few weeks now! :D x


----------



## AverysMommy

I think you are right about fluid and such... you are probably just carrying more fluid?!? I can't imagine you having a huge baby.
What is a tens machine?? I've never heard of it! 
I woke up with a dull low ache and brown discharge. I called my doc but had to leave a message b/c they weren't available. It's not much discharge and its only when I wipe. It's not chunky like I would imagine my mucus plug looking like.. it's more watery. I am wondering if its from my cervix check? But that was on tuesday? Im sure it's nothing but I wanted to call just so they could ease my mind. Anyway.. here's my 36week belly!


----------



## AverysMommy

I guess it didn't attach lol...let me try again. Oh and dr just called and said it's just old blood from my cervix check and to just watch for contractions but everything sounds normal.
 



Attached Files:







0330120902a (1).jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AverysMommy

I am such a procrastinator.... I STILL haven't packed a bag, and I don't know what to put in it! I want to get it done THIS weekend... tell me, what is in yours???


----------



## FayA

Awwww love your picture and your bump looks so lovely and neat!! looks about the same size as mine and i'm about 2 weeks behind! haha hope mine doesn't get too massive! can't take anymore weight!! lol
Ooooo I'm glad that your doctor got back to you about the discharge, it can be worrying, I suppose at this stage though we are more likely to be looking for these things as signs of labour rather than anything being wrong though lol! But you were right in getting it checked out just to keep them in the loop if not to ease your mind. We'll prob get to the stage soon where we are wishing to see a show when we check our knickers so we know that things are progressing! lol But defo keep an eye on it and let us know if you experience anything else :)

The way I would describe a tens machine is a bit like a slendertone, have you heard of those? lol It sends electrical stimulation to the nerves in your back to try and help ease the pain of labour, but only tiny vibration type stimulation rather than electric shock type stimulation!! haha It's suppose to stop the pain signals from reaching your brain to try and trick it into thinking your not experiencing pain, or at least not as much pain. And it's totally safe for baby, and classed as a natural form of pain relief, here is the link to the one I have ordered- https://www.mothercare.com/Babycare-Relief-Machine-Rental-Service/dp/B0026P925G?extid=gs

And as for the bag, I packed 2 or 3 (can't remember now lol) vests and sleepsuits, scratch mits, the hats my mum knitted in each colour, baby blanket, bikini for the pool, some underwear for recovering along with pjs for labour and recovering after, disposable underwear for labour, maternity pads, breast pads, nappies, wipes, then I have a toiletries bag with travel sized stuff in like, toothpaste and brush, shampoo, body-wash, baby lotion and body wash in case, baby talc......just bits like that in case we stay overnight or for more than a day etc 'just in case' lol. I also put a little bit of make up in there too as I know i'll prob look tired for the photos after lol! A lot of it I prob won't need or use but I like to be prepared in case I do need to stay for longer, or need to be transferred or have a c-section etc. I still need to pack my camera and some money for snacks or parking etc too, but i'll do that nearer the time, may take my dressing gown too lol! Sounds like a lot of stuff but i've done really well to pack it all nice and small and neatly and have only used one of those hand luggage type suitcases, so I think i've done well lol. 

Hope I haven't scared you with all the stuff I've packed....I am just super organised and like to over-pack instead of under-pack...but I suppose you have experience into what you may or may not need anyway from when you had Avery :) xxx

Oh and I packed an outfit to come home in too (just tracky bottoms and a baggy top though, nothing fancy lol!)


----------



## AverysMommy

Well, you would think I would know what I need and don't need wouldn't ya... but in my defense, it's been almost SIX years and since getting prego the 1st time, my memory just isn't what it once was LOL! So thanks for the ideas! I WILL get a bag packed this weekend darnit!!! 
Now, that tens machine seems pretty handy!!!! Have you talked to people who have used them? I wonder why I have never heard of it before?!?! It sounds like a great investment for sure 
I have been feeling back to normal today.. so weird! Yesterday I had slight cramping with brown discharge all day and now today.. nothing. So it must have been just irritated from my cervix check. I guess I just assumed 3 days after seemed a bit odd :shrug: but I guess not :) I didn't really want to be in labor until I am full term anyway but it was a little exciting thinking it could be the start of something lol. We are getting sooo close! You only have one more week of work!!!!! :happydance: Soooo jealous :)
I hope Ali is ok.. I have been thinking about her a lot. Can't wait to get an update from her. 
I hope you are having a great weekend!
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

Haha yeah 6 years is a while so that's ok! lol Yeah best get packing a few things in there at least hehe!

I'm glad you have been feeling back to normal and no more brown discharge, but yeah I guess it just stays in the cervix for a bit until maybe there is enough to come out (sounds gross!lol) But I know what you mean, i'm looking forward to when i'm full term and start to see a few signs! :D 

I have been feeling like my body has started to change slightly lately, like my body is starting to 'prepare' or something, my boobs have been more achey and nipples more sensitive, they've been a bit itchy underneath too, which is annoying! might just be the bra's i'm wearing irritating them if they are a bit sore, my hip joints have been really achey during the night and when I wake up, so it's really uncomfortable to sleep at the mo, so i've not been sleeping well either, getting used to when baby's here I guess lol! And I've not been getting any pain or anything just a few little aches here and there down under my bump and lower back occasionally, so I think what with my hip pain too, it's my pelvis widening ready for birth....getting more pressure/movement down low too so I'm hoping baby is moving downwards already! It's very exciting to think that baby's getting ready to meet us hehe! 

We went over a friends last night and we all did a sweep stake as to when baby will make an appearance lol no-one said after my due date, everyone thought early, so we will see! lol
That tens machine does sound really good, I have heard of people using them and saying how great they are, one old friend used it and couldn't get enough of it and really helped her to have a drug free birth so fingers crossed it will work the same way for me.

Looking forward to hearing from Ali too, hope she's ok bless her, got a feeling she'll come on and announce baby is here already....I think it'll be a girl! :) Lots of hugs to Ali! Been thinking about you too xxxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi ladies
Well has been a bit of a whirlwind week. We had tests confirm on weds that our little one does have downs syndrome which came as a bit of a shock as I'm sure you can imagine. We also found out we were having a boy! We were back at our local hosp on thurs for another scan and more monitoring which didn't go so well as baby's heartbeat dropped quite low a couple of times so they decided to get me in for an emergency c section that night! That went well and our little boy was born weighing 3lbs 11oz. He started crying straight away but unfortunately I didn't get to hold him as he was whisked off to specialist care. He's now in a different hosp with a more specialist unit as he needs to have a bowel operation, which is tomorrow and thankfully I was able to transfer with him. 

He's absolutely amazing, so alert when he's awake and is so wriggly! Changing nappies is interesting! We've managed to have a couple of cuddles so far but its horrible not being able to pick him up whenever we want. I will try and post a couple of pics but I'm doing this on my phone so need to figure out how!

We've named him Callum and I am absolutely and utterly in love with him :D


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> Haha yeah 6 years is a while so that's ok! lol Yeah best get packing a few things in there at least hehe!
> 
> I'm glad you have been feeling back to normal and no more brown discharge, but yeah I guess it just stays in the cervix for a bit until maybe there is enough to come out (sounds gross!lol) But I know what you mean, i'm looking forward to when i'm full term and start to see a few signs! :D
> 
> I have been feeling like my body has started to change slightly lately, like my body is starting to 'prepare' or something, my boobs have been more achey and nipples more sensitive, they've been a bit itchy underneath too, which is annoying! might just be the bra's i'm wearing irritating them if they are a bit sore, my hip joints have been really achey during the night and when I wake up, so it's really uncomfortable to sleep at the mo, so i've not been sleeping well either, getting used to when baby's here I guess lol! And I've not been getting any pain or anything just a few little aches here and there down under my bump and lower back occasionally, so I think what with my hip pain too, it's my pelvis widening ready for birth....getting more pressure/movement down low too so I'm hoping baby is moving downwards already! It's very exciting to think that baby's getting ready to meet us hehe!
> 
> We went over a friends last night and we all did a sweep stake as to when baby will make an appearance lol no-one said after my due date, everyone thought early, so we will see! lol
> That tens machine does sound really good, I have heard of people using them and saying how great they are, one old friend used it and couldn't get enough of it and really helped her to have a drug free birth so fingers crossed it will work the same way for me.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from Ali too, hope she's ok bless her, got a feeling she'll come on and announce baby is here already....I think it'll be a girl! :) Lots of hugs to Ali! Been thinking about you too xxxx

IT does indeed sound like your body is going through some changes in preparing you for birth. That is so very exciting. 
I'm glad you were able to have some fun with friends last night and I am sure that it was fun to see what everyones guesses were!!! I wonder who will be right? :)
Im anxious to hear how the tens machine works for you, it sounds great!!!
I hope you have a great day!!!
:hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh Ali it's so great to hear from you!!!! I can not wait to see pictures of Callum. What a beautiful name! I bet he is just as beautiful! I can't imagine how tough it has been not being able to hold him whenever you want :( How long after the bowel operation will he have to stay in the hospital? I bet you are so ready to be home with him!!!
Thank you so much for updating us! Post pics when you can!!!!! I will continue thinking of you!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi ladies
> Well has been a bit of a whirlwind week. We had tests confirm on weds that our little one does have downs syndrome which came as a bit of a shock as I'm sure you can imagine. We also found out we were having a boy! We were back at our local hosp on thurs for another scan and more monitoring which didn't go so well as baby's heartbeat dropped quite low a couple of times so they decided to get me in for an emergency c section that night! That went well and our little boy was born weighing 3lbs 11oz. He started crying straight away but unfortunately I didn't get to hold him as he was whisked off to specialist care. He's now in a different hosp with a more specialist unit as he needs to have a bowel operation, which is tomorrow and thankfully I was able to transfer with him.
> 
> He's absolutely amazing, so alert when he's awake and is so wriggly! Changing nappies is interesting! We've managed to have a couple of cuddles so far but its horrible not being able to pick him up whenever we want. I will try and post a couple of pics but I'm doing this on my phone so need to figure out how!
> 
> We've named him Callum and I am absolutely and utterly in love with him :D

Awww Ali!!! congratulations!!!! Callum is a lovely name!! And I was wrong! lol had a girl feeling with you! awwww i'm so pleased that he seems to be doing well and is very alert! That's a shame you couldn't hold him straight away though and it must be hard not being able to just pick him up when you want, poor you! :( Let's hope for a speedy weight gain for him and you can start handling him a bit more :) 

I hope you feel good after the c-section and also have a quick recovery! Bet that was such a shock to you about everything happening so quickly! Bless you! 

Fingers crossed that his operation goes well, i'm sure it will :) keep us updated when you can, thanks for the post :) I can't wait to see pictures of your gorgeous one!!!! sooooo exciting! bet he's so tiny, you can hardly believe it! So special! :hugs:

Speak soon and take care! xxx


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> IT does indeed sound like your body is going through some changes in preparing you for birth. That is so very exciting.
> I'm glad you were able to have some fun with friends last night and I am sure that it was fun to see what everyones guesses were!!! I wonder who will be right? :)
> Im anxious to hear how the tens machine works for you, it sounds great!!!
> I hope you have a great day!!!
> :hugs:

Yeah I've been so achey at work today as well, period like pains around my front and back, work was horrid today! I seriously can't wait for friday! I hate it there now! :( Some of the people that work there are so insensitive and selfish! I just can't wait until they are heavily pregnant and get treated the same way at work by someone else! Then they'll really know what it's like for us! grrrr!

Yeah be interesting to see who's right or closest with the guesses lol Did you ever manage to measure your bump? I am just curious as when you had your sono they said your little girl was about 5lbs didn't they? and I wanted to see what your measurement is to roughly see if this chart they gave me is accurate, u know? I know you'll prob measure a few cm bigger now than when you had your sono, but just to get a rough idea of the scale etc :)

Hope you have a great day too xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

1st off.. happy 35 weeks!!! :happydance:
2ndly, Im sorry you are having such a rough time at work... only a few more days! It's really too bad that some ppl are so insensitive!!!!!
I never measured my bump bc i can't feel where the top of my uterus is?!?! I have never been able to find it... hmmmm. Yes, she was 4lb12oz at 34+4. When did you say your next appt is? I'm already ready for friday lol! Im excited to get a date booked! But as of fri I will be term so she can come whenever she wants!!!! YAY!
Have a great day!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

I can't believe you'll be 37 weeks soon!! so crazy to see how fast it's actually come around thinking that we are so close now :) oooooo exciting!!!! 

Thank you :) I can believe i'm 35 weeks! the last few weeks have flown in! so i'm sure this week will too.

The top of your uterus is pretty much just at the top of your bump really, mines moved up to the top now where as before it wasin between the belly button and top of bump, but at this stage it will be pretty much the same as the top of your bump :)

Oooo I look forward to hearing from you about your appointment on friday then!! :) That's exciting to set a date!! :D Mine isn't until next week, next thursday, so only 2 week wait this time instead of 3 so that's good.

A friend of mine who is also pregnant said that she thinks we get another scan at 38 weeks here, so I'll have to ask the midwife as I've not been told about that? It may just be for her if she needs extra monitoring or something? But that would be great if we do then I can get a more of an accurate indication of the weight too :) Not gonna get my hopes up though as I would think they would of mentioned it to me if I were entitled to another one? We'll see! :D xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh that would be great if you got another scan wouldn't it? :flower:
I just measured, but with a tape measurer...lol so Im not sure how accurate it is. I converted it on an online calculator and it's saying 35.6cm :shrug: Does that sound right?


----------



## FayA

yeah that sounds good, so they'd round that up to 36cm which is what you are in weeks so you are bang on schedule, so at 34 when you had your sono you'd prob have been 34cm ish and when they measured me at 34wks and 3 days, I was 35cm so roughly what I was in weeks anyway, just a few days over, but by the looks of our photo's i'd say our bumps looks pretty similar in size, would you agree? So hopefully that chart for me was a bit wrong lol, i'd like to think baby is more like 5lbs, so that in a few weeks time when they are term and potentially ready to be born they are more like 7lbs.....not that it really matters!! lol I was just curious, so thanks for measuring for me to compare lol :) 

I think part of me was thinking, oh I don't want a huge baby cause they'd look about 2-3 months already when they were born! lol I still want a little bit of time where they are small and cuddly and look newborn! lol I'm sure he'll feel and look tiny to me anyway when he's here, compared to the babies I look after! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh I completely agree!! I didn't want a huge baby either.. and I hope I don't have one lol. For one, the pain of labor is probably worse and for 2..just as you said, they don't really look like a newborn. But as you also said, he will look small regardless. I am still a little worried that I have all these newborn clothes and if she comes out big then she won't fit any of them. 
I think your bump looks smaller than mine, so I imagine that he isn't going to be big-if my measurements were correct :)
Oh, I DID get my bag packed yesterday :happydance: I also got a few ppl fooled on April fools saying my water broke LOL!!!! :rofl: I text my mother in law that and after 3 mins she text back saying she was on her way. (she lives an hr away) I said CRAP she believed me, so after trying 3 diff times calling her I finally got ahold of her and she was a hot mess! hahaha. She had already called Daltons brother to come over and help with Avery (which didn't make sense b/c in the text I told her that we were headed to the hosp already lol) But his bro was at the grocery store... he left all his groceries in the cart and ran out of the store!!!! Oh my goodness! I didn't realize I was going to cause all that! I think it's funny... but they sure didn't! I also woke Dalton up telling him my water broke, he believed me for a few seconds but I couldn't keep a straight face and told him I was fibbing right away. It was fun though :)


----------



## FayA

haha oh my god that's so funny!! why didn't I think of that??! lol Damn missed my opportunity! Great prank though, but yeah I bet they weren't so impressed haha! awww!

And well done for getting your bag packed!! lol Bet that's a bit of a relief now it's done :) I love getting things organised for baby so I bet it felt exciting to pack it? :D

I can't remember if I already wrote but we bought a baby monitor and a car seat base for the car at the wknd and that pretty much completes everything we need for baby!! Can't believe we have nothing left to buy! eeeee! so exciting, just need baby here to use it all now hehe! Have you got anything left to buy? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

It did feel good to get the bag packed, now...we wait...:coffee: 

Nope, we don't have anything left to buy either, which is exciting but at the same time.. i like buying!!!! :haha: I'm glad you completed your purchases!!!

3 more days of work left for you!!!! :dance: I bet you can't hardly wait!!!!!


----------



## FayA

I know I like buying too hehe! We actually bought 3 boys things on sunday too (clothes) as they were sooooo cute! We have resisted to buy anything up until now in-case the scan was wrong lol, but we couldn't help it and that's what i'm looking forward to after baby is here though, going out any buying gender specific clothing!!! :D so cute! me, my mum and sister are gonna have such a field day shopping!! lol 

I seriously can't wait to finish work now, today was another shit and hectic day! :( grrr this whole week is gonna be like that though I think just because I am so looking forward to finishing! lol We are only supposed to have a maximum of 12 babies per day in the baby rooms and we have more than 12 on 4 out of the 5 days in a week and it's ridiculous! Today we had 17 scheduled to come in, two stayed off though so we had 15 but that's still too many and it really frustrates me as the quality of care for the babies goes down dramatically when we have more babies in :( Just puts more pressure on us staff too to try and cope with looking after them all and doing jobs in and out of the room as well. 

We have a social worker that comes in to check on things every now and then, but every time he comes in they always get away with it by juggling the kids around in different rooms so that the numbers are correct and no-one gets breaks so that they have the correct amount of staff in each of the rooms, no one is supposed to be left unattended in any room at any time, but staff are always on their own, I have been on my own with 10 babies before for about half an hour and it's awful to think of what would happen if one had an accident or something? The girls always lie to the social worker and say our number of babies are low as I think they are worried about losing their jobs if they tell the truth. It's so bad! 

I have taken down the address of the social worker because I think I am going to send an anonymous letter to him to tell him what exactly goes on in there when he's not around and even what happens when he is around as if it's not supposed to happen then it shouldn't be happening!! Tough shit if they get in trouble! If I were a parent putting my child into nursery, especially my baby, i'd hate to think that they may not be getting the right attention because it's overcrowded! You can't afford to take risks with children! And the children's development milestones and progress don't get recorded like it should! Back in England I worked in a nursery that were so on top of everything and had at least two or three things to write about each child to put into their progress folders, and here in Ireland they don't even have progress folders! The most they will do is write on post it notes if a child takes a few steps, or says a new word etc, which isn't enough! grrrr really gets on my nerves! lol I swear half the staff there have just been dragged in off the street! lol 

Sorry went into a bit of a rant there! lol I just feel so frustrated about how they get away with running their business like that, and it's so dis-organised working there as everything is so up in the air and there is no structure for the children apart from the daily routine...which is very boring! I just wish I could also tell the parents what really goes on in there too! grrrrrr! lol 

Anyway lol Hope you're having a good day lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I don't blame you one bit. I would turn them in too. After the way they have treated you... plus, as you said...if something were to happen to one of those babies, it would be horrible. They have limits on the number of children allowed in a place for a reason! I have the same sort of rules with my licensed daycare home. I can't imagine taking care of that many babies!!!! It's no wonder you're ready to hit the door running!!!!! Can you see the light at the end of the tunnel yet? I sure hope so!

I can't wait to see pics of baby Callum. I bet he is so precious :kiss:

Have a great rest of the day!!!


----------



## FayA

Yeah defo! sorry for the long rant lol just felt so frustrated yesterday, needed to get it off my chest! lol Luckily today was a good day at work and it went well, not busy or stressful at all, so that was nice. But yes I am defo starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel! two more days to go!! yay!! lol then I am seriously gonna celebrate at the weekend with a nice big easter egg! haha

I know, I can't wait to see him either, he's gonna be so cute and small, it must be really hard for her as when they are like that all you want to do is just pick them up and snuggle with them! Aww I do hoe she's managed to get some good cuddles in :)

Ooooo you'll be term in 2 days!!! exciting!!!! xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

2 more days of work :dance: :happydance: How exciting!!!!! 

I know, I bet it's really hard not being able to cuddle him whenever she wants. Is his operation for his bowels today? I'll be thinking of them!!!

Have a great day :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Yeah or yesterday maybe? I'm sure all went well :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

One more day of work for you!!!! :dance: I am living vicariously through you :haha:


----------



## FayA

I know!! I can't believe it!! Can't wait! Although it will be a bit awkward too I think, goodbyes with people you work with is always a bit awkward lol, they'll all be like, 'oh come back in so we can see the baby!' and i'll be like 'yeah i will'.....but thinking I doubt it!! lol 

Hope you are having a good day? It's your appointment tomorrow isn't it?? ooo exciting!!!

I have recently been having second thoughts about the name we have picked for our boy, grrrr! lol At this late stage! lol But I don't know, I like it, but there's just something about it that I'm not sure if it's quite right u know? So much pressure because you have to stick with it forever once you've named them! lol Until now we haven't found anything else that we liked as much though, but yesterday we agreed on a name that we both really like actually and it's more unique as I haven't come across anyone with that name, where as the name we originally decided on was also unique until we had a new baby come into nursery with it and it kind of made the novelty of the name wear thin abit, u know? Everytime I think of that name I think of him rather than my baby, and I didn't want that, so it's made me question it.

This new name though is great but I also worry it's a last min decision and spontaneous, although I know we still have a few weeks to decide yet, lol! So I think that's just what we'll do, just think about it until baby is here and then when we see him hopefully that will help us to pick the right name lol! I also wonder what people will think of the new name we like over the old name, I didn't care with the old name as I thought everyone would quite like it lol, the new ones more unique and i'm not sure what others will think.....not that it's up to them! But you can't help but wonder as they are family and friends and if they really hate it, you don't want them to feel any badness towards the baby because of the name, u know? lol I dunno think i'm just over-thinking it now! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I know just what you mean. That really sucks that a little boy had to come in with that name... that would probably ruin it for me too. I had to have a name that I had never met a person with. Or else I would think of that person too. But if you really love it, then it would still work. Ya know? Thats great that you found a nother name that you really like though. And really, a name will grow on someone. If your family doesn't like it at 1st (hopefully they wouldn't say anything) but it will soon grow on them when they picture that sweet baby with that name. Does that make sense? I am sure whatever you decide then it will fit him perfectly!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Yeah I know exactly what you mean, I think they'd both be good names and suit him well, but the more I think about it the more I think about this new name, I still like the other name but at this moment in time it doesn't feel right, maybe when we have another child, if that's a boy too then we'll revisit that name :) 

Was it tomorrow that you had your appointment? x


----------



## AverysMommy

It sounds like you have it all sorted out :)

Yes, tmrw morning is my appt :) I'm really excited!!!! I will report back afterwards, ofcourse :)


----------



## AverysMommy

I'm a WATERMELON!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
I hope you had a great last day of work! I will report back after my appt! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

ooooo exciting!! Happy 37 weeks and you are now classed as full term!!! yay! baby could be here anytime now!! eeeeek! Sooooo exciting!! 

And YES!!! I have now finished work!! woop woop!! yay!! haha It was a nice relaxed day actually what with being good friday, not many babies were in and we had a good day :) I got some money to spend in mothercare and some baby clothes and a big card so that was nice of them :) 

I am SOOOOO happy now though that I have finished! I can now be a lady of luxury as best I can lol, until baby decides otherwise! lol 

Oooo good luck with your appointment! Can't wait to hear from you about what they say :D xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Awww Im so glad that they treated you well on your last day, you deserve it :flower:

My appt went well... it was quick! haha! I was only dilated about a hald cm more, so 1.5 cm. Im being induced on the 20th!!!!! 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhh I can't wait!!!


----------



## FayA

OH MY GOD!!! 2 weeks!!! ahhhhh that's so exciting!!! I can't believe you get to be induced!! Awwwwww so exciting! so will your last day be the 19th at work, or are you gonna take a day off before as well? i'm so excited for you!! :D hehe!
And half a cm is better than none, showing progress, and as your not in actual labour yet that's great! :D Did they say whether her head was engaged or anything? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thank you! I will be working until the 19th :/ But that's so close!!!! He didn't say anything else... I could tell he was kind of in a hurry, I always feel that way on my friday appts. I meant to ask if I was thinning out or anything but I felt rushed and didn't ask. 
When is your next appt again? tues??? 
I know you are going to enjoy your time off!!!!! You're so lucky ;)


----------



## FayA

I know I feel really lucky to have finished work already! just couldn't handle much more of that place! lol My app is next thurs, so another 5 days yet, another 5 days of bouncing on the ball trying to get baby's head to engage lol! As they can't tell me any info about what my body is doing internally, knowing that the head is moving down will make me feel good about the progress lol and if all is well will give me hope that baby won't be late either! lol 

I have been up since 7am this morning! lol I had a text from mothercare to tell me that my order that i had placed will be delivered between 7-1pm and I just haven't been able to fall back to sleep! grrrr! So this is what this time in the morning looks like at a wknd then! haha better get used to this! lol It has just been delivered though so at least I don't have to wait in til 1pm for it :)

Hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Happy 36 weeks!!!! :happydance:

I hope you had a great weekend!! What did you order from Mothercare? I'm sorry if you already told me :haha: pregancy brain :winkwink:


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh I lost my mucus plug (for sure!) on Saturday, I hope that means she is trying to make her way out on her own. Do you know much about those? I never lost mine with Avery but I have been reading that it still could mean a couple of weeks before baby comes. I just have a strong feeling that she will come on her own, early. But I also thought she was a he :haha: Nobody that I know ever lost one so Im not sure what to expect.


----------



## FayA

Thank you! We got a car seat base, so we can keep that in the car all strapped in and then the car seat just clicks into it instead of spending ages each time strapping the seat belt round the actually car seat, very handy indeed! Especially here in Ireland where it rains a lot! lol We cleaned the car this wknd and got it all sorted with the baby on board sign and everything! hehe exciting! Our car has grown up and looks all family oriented now haha!

And wow!!! you lost your plug? that is exciting!! I don't know too much about them either, but from what I gathered I thought that when you lost your plug, then labour was soon approaching?? My friend lost hers and then her waters were leaking a bit a few days later and then she got told to go to the hospital where her waters broke properly and then she had her little girl the next day! lol But that may of been a one off and she was early at 36 + 2. So I would be prepared just incase! lol But that's so exciting!! I can see it now though, Ali was early, you'll go early, and i'll be waiting til 42 weeks! haha! Oh I hope not! Once I hit 37 weeks I will be so ready to meet baby! I feel like my bump has dropped too so I am hoping that's a good sign that baby's head is engaged! I can't wait to see signs of things happening like my mucas plug etc, I guess where she examined you that helped things along a bit. I wonder if they would examine me if I asked them too over here? lol My app is on thurs so I can't wait for that! :D I'll upload a pic of my bump today see if you think it's dropped? 

Had a nice easter wknd though thanks, hope you have too? xxx
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks pregnant belly.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AverysMommy

Ohhh yes, I have one of those, they are SO handy!!!! You will love it!

My goodness, you have such a neat little bump. It doesn't seem to be growing much you lucky thing! I feel huge!!!!! It does look like you have dropped! Do you feel like you have? 

I keep feeling like maybe she will be on her way shortly, my back is starting to ache but no contractions or anything... So Im sure I am wrong. 

I bet that you will go early too, I just have a feeling :) What are you feeling? I wonder if she would do an internal exam for you if you asked, just to see where you are at. I can't imagine why she would say no? 

I hope you enjoyed your 1st day at home today :hugs:


----------



## FayA

I know what you mean, I feel like my bump has dropped but over the last few weeks it hasn't actually grown outwards much, so it'll be interesting to see what I am measuring on thursday to see if I have actually grown much lol. 

It defo sounds like the start of something for you :) It would be nice for you to experience labour naturally, they do say that it starts with dull period like pains so it could be your uterus preparing, every now and then I get dull aches too, but they never amount to anything or are strong enough for me to think that anything major is happening either, it may just be where the baby's are moving downwards and stretching against our muscles etc?

When I think about the labour I never imagine it to be over 40 weeks, but I don't know if that's just wishful thinking or intuition lol! When i'm term i'll be trying to help baby and encourage the onset of labour by bouncing on my ball, going for walks etc, just to see if I can encourage anything lol. I won't be worrying too much about it though until I am nearing my due date then i'll be like 'come on baby! we have your grandmother coming soon!!' lol 

It was actually a bank holiday yesterday so everyone had yesterday off anyway but today will be my first day of freedom haha! I have a few things to be getting on with so I think this week will be fine, next week I may have to find a hobby to do to keep me busy haha!! I wonder when boredom will set in just waiting around for little one? lol 

Hope you have a good day and that your back pain isn't too much for you whilst you are still working xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I was up in the middle of the night with uncomfortable-ness. Kind of a cramping feeling.. I kept thinking that maybe it was something. But alas, nothing. I am still very achey today, I hope something is happening, I hate not knowing. I am a very impatient person and I know I am only 10 days from my induction date but it will be a looooong 10 days if I feel like this the whole time :( Sorry for being a downer, I'm just so uncomforable!!!!
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## FayA

No you're not being a downer! I totally get it! I would feel the same! I hate not knowing too, recently my boobs have been really sore and I have been feeling nauseous every now and then too so it just makes me wonder if they are all signs? lol I just want to know! I am so impatient too! Hang in there though, it must be worse with working as you can't really relax! Maybe a hot water bottle will help with the aches? xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I think that's a lot of it, I just want to be able to relax and can't. I rest my body at naptime and that feels wonderful but it's so hard to get going after that. I'm back to feeling like it will never happen :haha: I know that seems ridiculous, and I am so close, yet I feel so far away from birth.

I am sorry you are not feeling so hot either. That nausea and boob aches are NO fun!!!!!

I wonder how baby Callum is getting on? I can't wait for an update.

Have a great day!!


----------



## FayA

I know I keep wanting to come on here and see a picture of his gorgeous little face! :) 

I know what you mean about feeling like it may never happen, mike said to me last night, 'you don't think you'll go early do you?' and I said 'why do you ask that? i'm not sure, when I think about it I don't think of it being past 40 weeks or that my mum and sister will be here and i'm still pregnant' he just said 'I don't know the more I think of it the more I think you'll go over' I was like 'nooo why do u think that?' lol He just said because a friend of ours looked really big and like she was about to pop and I still look small and neat, but I said to him that doesn't necessarily mean anything, I still have a couple of weeks yet.... so that got me thinking, maybe he's right lol! I don't know lol. It's just hard not knowing isn't it as your mind plays tricks on you! At least you have your induction to look forward to though, in a way, you know you'll meet your little one regardless by a certain date :) 

Got my appointment tomorrow so looking forward to that :) Hope you have a good day and can catch plenty of rest when you can xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Yes, I shouldn't complain. I am feeling better about it today, I think I was just having one of those days yesterday...and the day before :haha: 
Oh Mike, he should know better than to say that to a pregnant woman!!!! 
I can't wait to hear about your appt :hugs: Have a great day today!!!!


----------



## FayA

I made chocolate cake today so today has been a good day haha!! I'll update you tomorrow on my appointment :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Mmmmm Cake!!! :cake::munch::wohoo:


----------



## AverysMommy

Good luck at your appt today!!!! :flower:

I have EIGHT days!!!!! :dance:


----------



## FayA

wow 8 days!! i'm so jealous! lol But sooo exciting!!

Appointment was ok, everything fine and normal, although baby's head is still not engaged! dammit! I was really hoping it would be :( I feel like i'm gonna be overdue now :( Slightly disheartened :( She said they won't even do a sweep until I have reached my due date either, so it pretty much looks like they won't be able to do anything until I am past my due date. She said for me to book my next appointment for 2 weeks time and then she said you can also book your next appointment after that for a following 2 weeks time, which will bring me just past my due date, so I guess she doesn't think i'll be going before that :( Oh I do hope baby comes before my due date! Just gonna have to get doing everything I can from next week to encourage baby to get moving, don't want him being a lazy one! lol 

Hope you have had a good day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Awwww :( Darn, he's a stubborn one, huh? He still has time to get down there though, I'm sure he will :hugs: On the bright side, at least everything is fine :) That's the important part. I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## FayA

Yeah defo, think i'll be more disheartened if he's still not engaged at my next appointment! Fingers crossed!! lol And oh my! you'll have your baby when I go for my next appointment!! ahhhhh crazy!! lol xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I know!!! I feel bad complaining about time moving so slowly, I need to be grateful that I have a set date. Does time seem to be flying for you or has it slowed down?


----------



## FayA

Aww no don't worry about it, i'm excited for you! I'm just being impatient! lol Sorry if I made you feel bad x

Time does seem to be going by at a good speed but once I hit 37 weeks I think i'll be fine, just want to get to the point where baby is ready to come out lol! 

I think it's just my impatience, I don't want to sound ungrateful as the baby is healthy and that's all that matters, I do have 4 weeks still so that's loads of time for things to start progressing, I think it's where it's just so close now yet still so far away! 

Also a friend may be getting induced before her due date as well I found out today, so that prob doesn't help, i'm just getting jealous haha! I'm sure everything will be fine for me anyway! lol May not even be late! Just thinking that it'll be just my luck, there's gotta be one out of a group of friends that goes late ey?! haha, just having a hormonal one today, i'll be fine tomorrow I expect xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I know what you mean, I am the worlds most impatient person. Atleast, I feel like I am. And the closer it gets the more anxious I get. I need to remember how blessed I am and not complain. Although, that probably won't happen :haha: 
9 months is just so darn long to wait for something you want soooo badly. We are almost there lady!!!! :flower:


----------



## FayA

Oh don't worry moan away! I know I will be! haha I think it's within our rights to moan! haha We are blessed and very lucky, I think that's why it's so easy to want more and get impatient lol! Well I know for certain that in approx 5 weeks we will all be holding our lovely bundles of joy!! and it will have all been worth it! lol Hope you have a great day xxx


----------



## FayA

Oh and happy 38 weeks!!! Only one more week for you to go!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh excited much???!!! I am for you!! haha xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks for understanding :flower:
Yes, we will all be holding our precious bundle of joys in no time at all!!!!!! I have an appt today in a little over an hour, I will update when I get back. I hope I've had more progress :)


----------



## AverysMommy

I just had this all typed out and it deleted itself :( Sooo here it goes again...
My appt went fine, I was only at a 2cm. I was hoping to be more but oh well... On the bright side, I am starting my maternity leave today when all the kids leave. I am so ready! I have caught a cold and doc ordered me to rest. Darn kids always spreading colds through daycares :( Anyway, there's my update. I hope you are having a great day! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I just had this all typed out and it deleted itself :( Sooo here it goes again...
> My appt went fine, I was only at a 2cm. I was hoping to be more but oh well... On the bright side, I am starting my maternity leave today when all the kids leave. I am so ready! I have caught a cold and doc ordered me to rest. Darn kids always spreading colds through daycares :( Anyway, there's my update. I hope you are having a great day! :hugs:

:happydance: Awww that's awesome that you get to start your maternity leave now!! yay!! give you some rest before baby gets here, you don't want a cold when your little one gets here or when your in labour even! I'm pleased to hear that you can have next week to relax and prepare and just get things ready if need be :) 

2cm is still great though, i'd love to know what mine is, although I reckon i'm prob zero! haha kind of got in my head that nothing is gonna happen for me just yet...which I need to try and get out! cause positive thinking may just encourage my body to do as I think! lol Power of the mind and all that! lol xxx


----------



## Summer76

Hi ladies!
Hope you're both ok, not long for you to go! 

Sorry it's taken a while to come back and update you. Callum had his op last Tuesday which was a really hard day especially as he was in theatre for a few hours. Was more complicated than they expected and the surgeon said he'd never seen anything like it before! Basically some parts that connect the stomach and bowel hadn't formed but they were able to connect them in a similar way to a stomach staple for obese people so he should still be able to eat and drink normally which we were worried about. His recovery has been amazing and he's up to full feeds of my milk already which is much quicker than the drs were expecting. He's being tube fed but I started trying breast feeding today. Will take a while to get established as he's so young still but he knows what to do which is brilliant :) 

He'll likely still be in hospital for a few more weeks while feeding gets going but he's already been moved to a less dependent nursery as he's also now breathing on his own. So happy with his progress and now just want to get him home :)

Will keep updating you as and when I can xx


----------



## FayA

Summer76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Hope you're both ok, not long for you to go!
> 
> Sorry it's taken a while to come back and update you. Callum had his op last Tuesday which was a really hard day especially as he was in theatre for a few hours. Was more complicated than they expected and the surgeon said he'd never seen anything like it before! Basically some parts that connect the stomach and bowel hadn't formed but they were able to connect them in a similar way to a stomach staple for obese people so he should still be able to eat and drink normally which we were worried about. His recovery has been amazing and he's up to full feeds of my milk already which is much quicker than the drs were expecting. He's being tube fed but I started trying breast feeding today. Will take a while to get established as he's so young still but he knows what to do which is brilliant :)
> 
> He'll likely still be in hospital for a few more weeks while feeding gets going but he's already been moved to a less dependent nursery as he's also now breathing on his own. So happy with his progress and now just want to get him home :)
> 
> Will keep updating you as and when I can xx

Awwww thank you so much for updating us!! It's sooo lovely to hear from you and to hear that Callum is doing so well!! Clever boy!! :D :happydance:

I bet last Tuesday was difficult for you all, but i'm so pleased to hear all went well and he is soldiering on through it all! bless him! Such great news to hear he is breathing on his own now too and he's feeding well! What a relief for you, has he been putting on weight as well? 

I hope the next few weeks go quickly for you and you get to take him home! That will be amazing :D Lots of hugs, can't wait for a piccy too hehe! xxxx :happydance:


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks sooo much for the update Ali! We have been wondering how you all were doing. It sounds like he is doing so good!!!!!! I can't wait to see his sweet face! Keep updating us when you can! Massive hugs!!!!


----------



## AverysMommy

FayA said:


> AverysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I just had this all typed out and it deleted itself :( Sooo here it goes again...
> My appt went fine, I was only at a 2cm. I was hoping to be more but oh well... On the bright side, I am starting my maternity leave today when all the kids leave. I am so ready! I have caught a cold and doc ordered me to rest. Darn kids always spreading colds through daycares :( Anyway, there's my update. I hope you are having a great day! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: Awww that's awesome that you get to start your maternity leave now!! yay!! give you some rest before baby gets here, you don't want a cold when your little one gets here or when your in labour even! I'm pleased to hear that you can have next week to relax and prepare and just get things ready if need be :)
> 
> 2cm is still great though, i'd love to know what mine is, although I reckon i'm prob zero! haha kind of got in my head that nothing is gonna happen for me just yet...which I need to try and get out! cause positive thinking may just encourage my body to do as I think! lol Power of the mind and all that! lol xxxClick to expand...

Yes, you just never know!!! :) Some ppl don't dilate until it's go time and it goes rather fast. I could stay at a 2 forever LOL. The power of postive thinking... that really is a good quote, I need to remember it too. 

Thanks for being excited for me. I hope you are enjoying your time off!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Yes I have been enjoying my time off actually, so far so good, i've been walking everyday, hanging out with a friend who's little girl is 15 weeks now, so it's been nice, I have a few jobs to do as well like the ironing pile and cleaning the oven! lol But i'm in no real rush as I have plenty of time off now and I figure i'll crack on and do it when the mood takes me as I often get spurts of cleaning energy! haha I have heard that getting on all 4's and cleaning the kitchen floor helps to get baby into a good position and even start labour, so I'm sure i'll get down and do that over the next couple of weeks too haha! Our kitchens not that big so it won't be too much for me haha! I hope you enjoy your time off now then and spend some quality time with Avery too, bet he'll love that :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Oh that sounds great :) It's nice to spend time with friends :) You know, I lost my mucus plug after cleaning my bath tubs, kitchen floor and toilets, so I really think there is something to that! 
Avery is in school all day, but it will be nice to be able to get him from school and take him to the park or what not. Im excited and I don't think it has even sunk in yet!!! lol!


----------



## FayA

oooo defo gonna be getting down and do some cleaning then! haha fingers crossed! I just want SOMETHING to happen lol, my neighbour who is pregnant, like a week and a half behind me has just said that she is having BH, i'm getting so jealous haha! I suppose I shouldn't complain! If i'm not having pains etc then I should be thankful! lol I guess when something like that happens you just assume things are happening, and with nothing happening, I am assuming that nothing is happening! lol 

Yeah it will be nice for you to pick Avery up from school and do a few things once he's home :) Have a good day, we're off out for dinner and then a movie :) xxxx


----------



## FayA

I always forget the time difference so not sure what time of day it is there for you lol x


----------



## AverysMommy

I hope you had a great date with your hubby :) Im not sure the time difference either but I think it's atleast a hour difference, with you being ahead of me. idk though! My weekend has been pretty good, my mom and sister came over and helped me finish cleaning.. shampooed the carpets and cleaned the floors... now there isn't anything to do but wait :coffee: Come on FRIDAY! :)


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I hope you had a great date with your hubby :) Im not sure the time difference either but I think it's atleast a hour difference, with you being ahead of me. idk though! My weekend has been pretty good, my mom and sister came over and helped me finish cleaning.. shampooed the carpets and cleaned the floors... now there isn't anything to do but wait :coffee: Come on FRIDAY! :)

Ooooooo so exciting!!! What time are you being induced on Friday then? Can't believe how quickly it's coming round actually haha! :happydance::happydance:

And we had a good night out thanks, had friends over yesterday for a BBQ too so it was a nice wknd. I walked loads though so my hips are really achey now, and I haven't been able to sleep properly! Boooo! But it's not like I have anything to get up for at the mo so i've been having some nice lie ins lol :) Hope you have a great week this week and now everything is organised for you, you can try and enjoy it :) xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

HAPPY FULL TERM DAY!!!!!!!!! :dance:

I am being induced at 5am on friday morning. YIKES! lol. 

I am glad you had a lovely weekend, I can imagine you being achy after loads of walking. I can barely walk to the bathroom these days :rofl: 

Have a great day!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

oh wow!! 5am!! haha well at least it'll be worth getting up for that hour!! Oh i'm so excited for you! lol! Can't wait for your update and some pictures!!! :D eeeekkkk! 

And thank you! Can't believe I'm 37 weeks now!! full term! ahhhh! lol Exciting! A watermelon! lol Had another cleaning spree today, think I have a headache from the fumes though! ooops! xxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

It IS exciting once you hit that last fruit, isn't it? :) Now baby boy can come any time :) :)

I am hoping I will be home by Saturday and I will post some pics as soon as I can!


----------



## FayA

soooo exciting hehe! then you'll be hanging around waiting for me to tell my story haha! have a great day xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I have a feeling you won't make me wait long to see your LO. I bet you go early!!! That's my prediction. 
Have a fab day! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

Oh I sure hope you are right, I am starting to get insomnia!! :( can't fall asleep til 1-2am and then i'll wake up at 4-5am and not be able to get back to sleep dammit! baby's not even here yet, I shouldn't be seeing this hour of the day yet! haha
OOOOOOoooooo not long now!!!! Are you getting excited, nervous? :D xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Im sorry you are suffering from insomnia :( That is NO good! Do you have a lot on your mind? Maybe you are getting so anxious for the baby that you can't sleep well. Good thing you aren't having to get up for work! I hope it passes soon :hugs:

I am getting excited! I can't believe TOMORROW is the big day! I hope all goes smoothly. Send me some positive vibes all day tomorrow :)

:hugs:


----------



## FayA

Oh I will be!!! I'll be thinking of you all day!! :D Gonna be an early start for you, bet you won't be able to sleep tonight haha! :D

I don't think I have a lot on my mind, i'm just waiting around really, I suppose it could be where i'm worrying about being overdue, but I don't think about it at night or anything, think it's just my body preparing me to wake every few hours haha! But yeah I am soooo thankful I have nothing to get up for, so I can at least try and lay in for a bit longer lol! 

I bought some evening primrose oil yesterday as I have read a few people discussing it's properties and it's supposed to help soften your cervix and prepare it for birth, so I've started to take that too, I have also heard it works well if you insert it overnight and let it work away on your cervix that way too (sounds gross actually, putting something up there! lol) So I may or may not decide to do that later on, see how desperate I feel haha! 

Have a great day and just think you'll be a proper family of four tomorrow!!! ahhhh i'm so excited for you!!! :D 

p.s: I'm sure we will maybe post again before tomorrow but just in-case you are busy for the rest of the day then I will wish you all the luck for the best labour for tomorrow! Hope being induced doesn't make it too painful for you, hopefully it will be quick for you!! :D This is the moment you've been building up to and waiting for! :D so enjoy it if you can lol! All the best and I can't wait for your update!!!! :D xxxxxxx


----------



## AverysMommy

I bet that it is your body preparing you for your midnight feedings :) I hope it passes soon for you. It's not as much fun waking up for no reason at all!

I have heard of the oil stuff but wasn't sure what it was used for. I hope it helps!!!! I use to put preseed up there when trying to conceive, so I don't find it weird :) We do whatever we can for our little ones. :)

Your post made me tear up! I've been so emotional lately!!! Thanks for your sweet words! I can't believe after all this time, we are all finally having our babies! We've been together since the beginning!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> I bet that it is your body preparing you for your midnight feedings :) I hope it passes soon for you. It's not as much fun waking up for no reason at all!
> 
> I have heard of the oil stuff but wasn't sure what it was used for. I hope it helps!!!! I use to put preseed up there when trying to conceive, so I don't find it weird :) We do whatever we can for our little ones. :)
> 
> Your post made me tear up! I've been so emotional lately!!! Thanks for your sweet words! I can't believe after all this time, we are all finally having our babies! We've been together since the beginning!!!! :hugs:

I know!! I'm so glad that we have managed to keep in touch throughout the whole thing, and it would be great to keep in touch afterwards every now and then too with photos of our little ones growing up! :D So special!:hugs:

Yeah we used conceive plus which is like pre-seed on the month that we conceived actually so I shouldn't be too grossed out by a tablet really! lol 

I know though right? The things we do for these little ones! haha I was saying to mike the other day at how spoilt this little one is already, us buying all this stuff for them :) totally worth every penny though! I just can't wait to use it all, especially our pushchair!! :D xxxx


----------



## FayA

So I've just had a google search to see what the time is where you are, and apparently I am 6 hours ahead of you, so it's 11.28am here, so it'll be 5.28am where you are and I got all excited thinking your getting induced now!!! eeeeeeee!!!! :D


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay!!! Sorry I haven't updated, I got home yesterday and was too tired to update. Everything went FABULOUS! Miss Kinsley Rose was born at 1:59pm weighing 7lbs 1 oz and 20inches long. She is just perfect!!!! Here are a few pictures for you :)
 



Attached Files:







famkinsley.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3









Kinsley.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3









Kinsley1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AverysMommy

I'll get back on later with the birth story. I hope you are doing great!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FayA

OH MY GOD!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited that you have updated! :D And WOW!! Kinsley is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! I am soooooo pleased for you!!! 

I'm so glad everything went well for you :) And what a gorgeous picture of you and your family!! So special! I'm so excited for my turn now hehe!! And her weight is perfect too! No way the big baby that they thought!! :D Awwww I'm so pleased for you! well done! And congratulations to you!!! :D Can't wait for your birth story! But please don't rush, I understand how hectic and busy you will be so whenever you can will be great :) 
Sending lots of hugs!!! xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Hi Fay! Happy 38 weeks (a day late) :happydance: How are you feeling? Anything changing with your body that you notice yet? I'm so anxious for you :flower: Are you on fb? I was thinking how much more convienent that would be for me to keep in touch with you. I will give you a link to my fb if you are on it and if not I will send you my email address, just let me know :)
Kinsley is such an amazing baby, she only cries when she needs something.. she sleeps ALL the time, I wish she were up more, actually :( That time will come soon enough I suppose :) So I was induced at 5 am, actually by the time I got all checked in and such it was more like 5:45 befoe they got everything going, the doctor got there at 7:45 and broke my water. By that time my contractions were strong but I was dilating slowly.. faster than I did with Avery but not as fast as I had hoped :) At 1:00 they came in and checked me and I was almost at a 4cm. Then they lost her heartbeat she was jumping all over the place (this was roughly 45mins later) I was concerned, they didn't seem to be.. so the nurse checked my cervix again and said "call the doctor, she's ready"!!!! I went from a 4cm to a 10cm in less than an hour! I instantly started crying... I was excited, nervous, anxious... everything hit me all at once. They sent for my husband, he was in the hall... then the doctor got there about 7mins later or so and I pushed one time and she was out! It was amazing!!! I always said I had child bearing hips and I guess I was right LOL. Both Avery and Kinsley took one push! Anyway, I am healing great and glad to have her here. SHe is a joy! I can't wait to hear your story soon!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Here's our going home photo, it's blurry.. my phone takes crappy pics. But we are in love!!!
 



Attached Files:







KinsleyHome2.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AverysMommy

Here's a couple more.. hehe. I hope you don't mind :)
 



Attached Files:







prplebow.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3









purplebow.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FayA

AverysMommy said:


> Hi Fay! Happy 38 weeks (a day late) :happydance: How are you feeling? Anything changing with your body that you notice yet? I'm so anxious for you :flower: Are you on fb? I was thinking how much more convienent that would be for me to keep in touch with you. I will give you a link to my fb if you are on it and if not I will send you my email address, just let me know :)
> Kinsley is such an amazing baby, she only cries when she needs something.. she sleeps ALL the time, I wish she were up more, actually :( That time will come soon enough I suppose :) So I was induced at 5 am, actually by the time I got all checked in and such it was more like 5:45 befoe they got everything going, the doctor got there at 7:45 and broke my water. By that time my contractions were strong but I was dilating slowly.. faster than I did with Avery but not as fast as I had hoped :) At 1:00 they came in and checked me and I was almost at a 4cm. Then they lost her heartbeat she was jumping all over the place (this was roughly 45mins later) I was concerned, they didn't seem to be.. so the nurse checked my cervix again and said "call the doctor, she's ready"!!!! I went from a 4cm to a 10cm in less than an hour! I instantly started crying... I was excited, nervous, anxious... everything hit me all at once. They sent for my husband, he was in the hall... then the doctor got there about 7mins later or so and I pushed one time and she was out! It was amazing!!! I always said I had child bearing hips and I guess I was right LOL. Both Avery and Kinsley took one push! Anyway, I am healing great and glad to have her here. SHe is a joy! I can't wait to hear your story soon!!!!! :hugs:

OH MY GOD!!! Look how gorgeous she is!!!! I am soooooo pleased for you! 

Thanks for telling me about your story! Sounds amazing! So glad it went well for you :) and WOW 4-10cm in less than an hour! I hope i'm like that! lol And one push too!! What a dream! I'm hoping i'll be the same or similar cause I have always thought I have child bearing hips too! lol Fantastic news, glad you are healing well too :) 

I'm good though thanks, nothing much has changed with me though :( But I have been getting slightly more dull aches in my lower back and under my bump so fingers crossed it's a sign of things to come, I don't know if baby's moved down much either, I feel slightly more pressure against my cervix but it's hard to tell really as I thought I might have been engaged at my last appointment but wasn't, I have an appointment on thursday though so fingers crossed he's made his way down a little bit at least :) Gonna try and help things along by "trying" (lol) to have more sex as well to soften the cervix and maybe get something started....fingers crossed! 

Oh and yes I have facebook, i'm under Fay Arnold, hopefully i'll just pop up in the search bar, my email address is [email protected], just in case you needed that to search for me or something, but yes that would be handy to keep in touch and update pictures etc :) Glad to hear that you are doing well :) xxx


----------



## FayA

Oh just seen the other two pics you've just uploaded!!! She is sooooooo pretty! Seriously such a cute baby! And of course I don't mind!! I love seeing pics!! hehe xxx


----------



## AverysMommy

Thanks Fay! we love her!! I can't wait to see your little guy!

I can't wait to hear how your appt goes! It sounds like with the dull aches and such that something is happening!!! Come on LO, you can do it! :) :) :) My doctor told me that sex and nipple stimulation help get labor going... so hopefully it will work for you! I was too exhausted and achey to even try lol!!! It feels good not to ache anymore though, I was beginning to worry that I was going to feel like an old lady forever! :haha: I am going to go search for you on fb!


----------



## FayA

Aww thanks, yeah I've been feeling uncomfortable too but i'm getting impatient and really don't want to be overdue! Especially as they won't induce me til i'm 42 weeks!!! eeek! no way! lol 
Thanks for the add on facebook, i've been stalking your photos! haha You have so many good ones! :D 
Yes i'll keep you updated on my progress :) xxx


----------

